# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مداخل الشيطان على الانسان

## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
تمهيد البحث 
نحمده عزوجل حمد الشاكرين المقرين المعترفين بذنوبهم, الحمد الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات, ونشهد أن لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له شهادة حق وصدق وعدل, ونشهد انّ محمداً عبده ورسوله, وصفيّثُ من خلقه وخليله, نشهد والله أنه بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة وكشف الغمة وجاهد في سبيل الله تعالى حق الجهاد حتى ترك أمته على المجّةِ البيضاء, ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها الا هالك ولا ينكرها الا جاحدٍ ضال.
اللهمّ صلّ وسلم وبارك على هذا النبي الأمي الصادق الوعد الأمين, وعلى أزواجه أمهاتنا الطاهرات المطهرات, وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهديه واستنّ بسنته الى يوم الدين وبعد  
انّ كلمة ابليس وردت في القرآن الكريم 11 مرة, والشيطان تكرر ذكره في القرآن الكريم بمشتقاته المختلفة 88 مرة, وابليس الذي اغوى ابانا آدم وامنا حواء عليهما السلام في الجنة هو زعيم الشياطين كلها, فلعنة الله عليه وعلى ذريته الى يوم يبعثون. 
انّ ابليس بأعوانه وجنوده الذين لا حصر لهم الا بعلم عالم عزيز حكيم, يتلبّسُ على بني آدم بجميع فئاتهم وأماكنهم ومراكزهم, وليس هناك أحدٌ من خلق الله بعيدٌ عن اغواء هذا العدو اللدود الذي أقسم بعزة الله عزة أنه سيغويهم كما في قوله تعالى في سورة الأعراف 16- 18 
قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدنّ لهم صراطك المستقيم * ثمّ لآتينّهُمْ من بينِ أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين * قال فاخرج منها مذموما مدحوراً, لَّمَنْ تبِعَكَ منهُمْ لأملأنّ جهنم منكُمْ أجمعين 
آيات واضحات صريحات لا تحتاج الى شرح مُطوَّلٍ, والغواية التي يتحدث عنها ابليس هي الضلالة والهلاك, ولم يُضللهُ ويُهلكُهُ الا وعصيانه لأمر الله عزوجل بالسجود لآدم عليه الصلاة والسلام, فما كان منه الا نصبّ العداوة لبني آدم طالما في قلوبهم تنبض وطالما تجري في عروقهم الدماء, فتوعدّه الله ومن تبعه هم حطب جهنم, لجل ذلك حذرنا الله عزوجل من ابليس وأعوانه وجنوده وانه عدوٌّ لنا والسعيد من عصى ابليس وأعوانه ونهى النفس عن الهوى, اعتبر وعمل لما بعد الموت ولتكبره, والشقي من أطاع ابليس وأعوانه واتبع سبلههم.  
لماذا قال الله تعالى ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين ولم يقل ولن تجد أكثرهم شاكرين؟

يقول علماء اللغة أن كلمة لا تفيد بمعنى الحاضر والمستقبل الى يوم القيامة, وأنّ أمرها يسري منذ اللحظة التي طُردَ فيها ابليس من الجنة, ولذلك كانت أول وسوسة وغواية من ابليس لآدم وحواء عليهما السلام, أما كلمة لن فمعناها يعني المستقبل فقط, ومن هنا يتضح معنى وسوسات ابليس والتي يهدف من خلالها ان نقدّمَ طاعته على طاعة الله عزوجل, أي الى بني آدم عن كلّ ما هو خير لهم, وعن كل ما فيه من سعادتهم في الدنيا والآخرة, فابليس رأس كل خطيئة, وكل منا وقرينه من الشيطان معه, حتى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم, الا أنّ الله عزوجل أعان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم على شيطانه فأسلم والحمد لله على هذه المنّة, والمعصوم من عصمه الله عزوجل. 
اذن الشيطان يظهر لبني آدم بصورٍ مختلفة, وأماكن مختلفة, وأحوال مختلفة, فهو يتقمّصُ شخصيات عديدة, وصوراً عدة , ويدخل عليهم من أبوابٍ لا حصر لها الا بعلم علام الغيوب, فمن الناس من يأتيهم بصورته الحقيقية , ومنهم من يأتيهم بصورة جنية, ومنهم من يأتيهم بصورة انسانٍ, أو حيوان الى غير ذلك. 
انّ ابليس وأعوانه وجنوده من شياطين الجن ليسوا وحدهم المسخرين لاغواء البشر وجرّهم الى الفساد والافساد , وترغيبهم بفعل شتى أنواع الرذائل والخطايا والموبقات وتزيينها في أعينهم, بل يستعين بجنوده وأعوانه من شياطين الانس على اختلاف انواعهم. 
وهناك وسواس شيطاني قهري فوق ارادة الانسان , ولا يأتي الانسان الا عند آداءه للطاعة سواءً كانت صلاة او صيام أو وضوء أو طهارة أو غسل, وما يُعرض للمسلم في وضوءه وصلاته 
فلا يدري كم توضأ ولا كم صلى : فمصدره من الشيطان ، فإن استعاذ بالله من الشيطان كفاه الله إياه ، وإن استسلم له واستجاب لأوامره تحكَّم فيه الشيطان ، وتحول من وسوسة عارضة إلى مرضٍ مهلك ، وهو ما يسمى الوسواس القهري. 
وهو علة مرضية تصيب بعض الناس كما تصيبهم أية أمراض أخرى ، وهي أفكار أو حركات أو خواطر أو نزعات متكررة ذات طابع بغيض يرفضها الفرد عادة ويسعى في مقاومتها ، كما يدرك أيضاً بأنها خاطئة ولا معنى لها ، لكن هناك ما يدفعه إليها دفعاً ، ويفشل في أغلب الأحيان في مقاومتها ، وتختلف شدة هذه الوساوس حتى إنها لتبدو – لغير المتخصصين – عند زيادة شدتها وكأن المريض مقتنع بها تماماً ، ويعتري هذا النوع من الوساوس الإنسان أيضاً في عباداته وكذلك في شؤون حياته الدنيوية . 

وفيما يتعلق بالوضوء يشعر أنه لم يغسل العضو بشكل صحيح بعد قضاء الحاجة, أو يشك أن ملابسه أصابها شيء من البلل وأن هناك شيء من النجاسة قد أصاب ثيابه. وعندما يتوضأ، يشعر أنه لم يغسل أعضاء الوضوء بشكل صحيح. ويحاول تجاهل هذه الوساوس، لكنه يخاف إن تجاهلها وكان مخطئا ، فإن صلاته سوف لن تقبل. وقد يصل به الحال إلى أن الصلاة الواحدة قد تستغرق منه الساعة تقريبا أو أكثر من ذلك، وأصبح يؤدي الصلاة وكأنها مجرد شعيرة عادية لا خشوع فيها بسبب تلك الوساوس. وعندما ينتهي من تأدية إحدى الصلوات، يبدأ في التخوف من كيفية إنهائه للصلاة التي تليها. 

المهم في مشاكل من هذا النوع ألا يشعر أحدنا بعقدة الذنب والعقوبة, والوسواس في عدد ركعات يبني على أنه صلى الأقل ويكمل صلاته ثم قبل السلام يسجد سجدتين السهو, وبخصوص شكه في العضو ان كان قد غسله أم لا أن يعتبر أنه غسلهو وهكذا يكون الحل في كل مشكلة وسواسية تعترض أحدنا يتغلب على الشيطان ووساوسه القهرية 

وسأورد بعض الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة والتي تبين مدى حرص الشيطان على إغواء بني آدم ، وصدهم عن عبادة ربهم ، وذلك عن طريق الوساوس التي يلقيها في صدورهم . وبينت طريق النجاة من هذه الوساوس الشيطانية . وقد يصل الحال ببعض الناس أنه يشك في كل عبادة يقوم بها ، هل فعلها أم لا ؟ وما يبعث في النفس الطما،ينة من هذه الوساوس , انّ المبتلى بها يثاب عليها, هذا ما ذكره كل من الآئمة ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله


روى الامام مسلم رحمه الله عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : جَاءَ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَسَأَلُوهُ إِنَّا نَجِدُ فِي أَنْفُسِنَا مَا يَتَعَاظَمُ أَحَدُنَا أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : وَقَدْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ؟ قَالُوا : نَعَمْ . قَالَ:ذَاكَ صَرِيحُ الإِيمَانِ .

وقد بيّن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بأنّ معنى عبارة صريح الإيمان أي كالمجاهد الذي جاءه العدو فدافعه حتى غلبه فهذا أعظم الجهاد , والصريح الخالص كاللبن الصريح وإنما صار صريحا لما كرهوا تلك الوساوس الشيطانية ودفعوها فخلص الإيمان فصار صريحا, وهذه الوسوسة هي مما يهجم على القلب بغير اختيار الإنسان فإذا كرهه العبد و نفاه كانت كراهته صريح الإيمان , وقال كثير من العلماء : فكراهة ذلك وبغضه وفرار القلب منه هو صريح الإيمان والحمد لله الذي كان غاية كيد الشيطان الوسوسة ، فإن شيطان الجن إذا غُلِبَ وسوس ، وشيطان الإنس إذا غُلِبَ كَذَبَ . والوسواس يعرض لكل من توجه إلى الله تعالى بذكر أو غيره لابد له من ذلك فينبغي للعبد أن يثبت ويصبر ويلازم ما هو فيه من الذكر والصلاة ولا يضجر فانه بملازمة ذلك ينصرف عنه كيد الشيطان إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا وهذا الوسواس يزول بالاستعاذة وانتهاء العبد وأن يقول إذا قال لم تغسل وجهك : بلى قد غسلت وجهي . وإذا خطر له أنه لم ينو ولم يكبر يقول بقلبه : بلى قد نويت وكبرت . فيثبت على الحق ويدفع ما يعارضه من الوسواس ، فيرى الشيطان قوته وثباته على الحق فيندفع عنه ، وإلا فمتى رآه قابلا للشكوك والشبهات مستجيبا إلى الوساوس والخطرات أورد عليه من ذلك ما يعجز عن دفعه وصار قلبه موردا لما توحيه شياطين الإنس والجن من زخرف القول وانتقل من ذلك إلى غيره إلى أن يسوقه الشيطان إلى الهلكة اهـوعلى هذا يمكن أن يقال : يثاب المرء على إعراضه عن هذه الوساوس ومجاهدته للشيطان لأمور عدة منها  
أولا- مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كراهة هذه الوسوسة المتعلقة بالتشكيك في العقيدة بقوله : ذاك صريح الإيمان 
ثانيا: . ومن لوازم كراهة هذه الوسوسة الإعراض عنا ، وعدم الاسترسال معها 
ثالثا: - امتثال أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمب قوله: ولينته . 
رابعا- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سجدتي السهو : كَانَتَا تَرْغِيمًا لِلشَّيْطَانِ ففيه الحث على ترغيم الشيطان وإذلاله ، وترغيمه هنا إنما هو بالإعراض عن هذه الوساوس وعدم الالتفات إليها مع ما أرشد الله ورسوله إليه من الاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان وغير ذلك  
خامسا- ما يصيب المؤمن من ضيقٍ وهمٍّ من هذه الوساوس قد يدخل في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَا يُصِيبُ الْمُسْلِمَ مِنْ نَصَبٍ وَلا وَصَبٍ وَلا هَمٍّ وَلا حُزْنٍ وَلا أَذًى وَلا غَمٍّ حَتَّى الشَّوْكَةِ يُشَاكُهَا إِلا كَفَّرَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ خَطَايَاهُ.  
وروى الامام مسلم رحمه الله أَنَّ ععثمان بن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ! انّ الشيطان قد حال بيني وبين صلاتي وقراءتي يلبسها عليّ, فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ خَنْزَبٌ ، فَإِذَا أَحْسَسْتَهُ فَتَعَوَّذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنْهُ ، وَاتْفِلْ عَلَى يَسَارِكَ ثَلاثًا . قَالَ : فَفَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ فَأَذْهَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَنِّي. 
ومن أساليب الشيطان في الإضلال إلقاء الشكوك والوساوس في قلوب العباد وقد حذرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بعض ما يلقيه فقد جاء في الحديث الذي رواه الامام البخاري ومسلم في صحيحهما من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 يأتِي الشَطَانُ أَحَدَكُمْ فَيَقُولُ : مَنْ خَلَقَ كَذَا ؟ مَنْ خَلَقَ كَذَا ؟ حَتَّى يَقُولَ: مَنْ خَلَقَ رَبَّكَ ؟ فَإِذَا بَلَغَهُ فَلْيَسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ وَلْيَنْتَهِ. 
فأرشد صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا إلى أمرين هامين: أولهما: اللجوء الى الله عزوجل والاعتصام بحبله المتين وهو القرآن الكريم , وان نستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم امتثالا لقوله تعالى في نهاية سورة اللاعراف  
وامَّا يَنزغنَّكَ مِنَ الشيطانِ نَزْغٌ فاستعذْ بالله , انه سميعٌ عليمٌ 

وثانيهما: الانتهاء والإعراض عن هذا الأمر والاشتغال بغيره من الأمور النافعة.

وعنهما رحمهما الله من حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  
إِذَا نُودِيَ بِالصَّلاةِ أَدْبَرَ الشَّيْطَانُ وَلَهُ ضُرَاطٌ حَتَّى لا يَسْمَعَ الأَذَانَ فَإِذَا قُضِيَ الأَذَانُ أَقْبَلَ ، فَإِذَا ثُوِّبَ بِهَا أَدْبَرَ ، فَإِذَا قُضِيَ التَّثْوِيبُ أَقْبَلَ حَتَّى يَخْطِرَ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَنَفْسِهِ يَقُولُ : اذْكُرْ كَذَا وَكَذَا مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ يَذْكُرُ حَتَّى يَظَلَّ الرَّجُلُ لا يَدْرِي كَمْ صَلَّى فَإِذَا لَمْ يَدْرِ أَحَدُكُمْ كَمْ صَلَّى ثَلاثًا أَوْ أَرْبَعًا فَلْيَسْجُدْ سَجْدَتَيْنِ وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ . 
وروى الامام مسلم رحمه الله من حديث أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخدرِي رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِذَا شَكَّ أَحَدُكُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِ فَلَمْ يَدْرِ كَمْ صَلَّىثَلاثًا أَمْ أَرْبَعًا فَلْيَطْرَحْ الشَّكَّ وَلْيَبْنِ عَلَى مَا اسْتَيْقَنَ ثُمَّ يَسْجُدُ سَجْدَتَيْنِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَ, فَإِنْ كَانَ صَلَّى خَمْسًا شَفَعْنَ لَهُ صَلاتَهُ, وَإِنْ كَانَ صَلَّى إِتْمَامًا لأَرْبَعٍ كَانَتَا تَرْغِيمًا لِلشَّيْطَانِ . 
وعلينا أن ندرك جيدا أنّ الشيطان لا يوسوس الا لأهل الايمان, اما الكافر فلا يوسوس الشيطان له لكثرة مداخله اليه يأتيه منها من حيث يشاء دون أن يجد مقاومة أو موانع, فيتلاعب به الشيطان كما يشاء, والاعتقاد الذي لا شك فيه ولا ريب أن الكون كله علويه وسفليه مدبرّ ومربوب لله سبحانه لايملك أحد فيه شيئاً ، لقوله تعالى في سورة سبأ 22- 23  
قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله لا يملكون مثقال ذرةفي السموات ولا في الأرض وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن آذن له  

فلنكن متأهبين على الدوام لهذا العدو الشرس الماكر والحريص كل الحرص على الإضلال والتشكيك , وبقدر استعانتك بالله وعلمك بعدوك واستعدادك له , تنتصر عليه باذن الله, وطالما أنك عرفت عدوك الحقيقي فقيده وسلسله بالأسلحة الفتاكة التاليةالتي وباذن الله عزوجل سوف تعينك على دفع هذه الوساوس ونسأل الله العظيم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يعيذنا من همزات الشياطين ونزغاتهم ووساوسهم والحمد لله رب العالمين .


وأولها: الالتزام بالكتاب والسنة ايمانا واحتسابا وقولا وعملا, والاعتصام بحبل الله المتين كتاب الله الكريم, وتجنب مسالك الشيطان ما أمكنك الى ذلك سبيلا عملا بقوله تعالى: واتقوا الله ما استطعتم.


وتذكر دوما أنّ من ترك شيئا من الإسلام فقد اتبع بعض خطوات الشيطان, وانّ كثرة السجود لله تعالى تثبط عمل الشيطان وتغيظه , كما في الحديث الذي رواه الامام مسلم رحمه الله من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه , عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: :إذا قرأ ابن أدم السجدة فسجد اعتزل الشيطان يبكييقول يا ويلتي أمر ابن أدم بالسجود فسجد فله الجنة وأمرت بالسجود فعصيت فلي النار.

ثانيها : المداومة على الاستعاذة بالله من جميع الشرور والالتجاء إليه سبحانه وتعالى ، وقد نبه الشرع على مزيد العناية بالاستعاذة بالله تعالى في مواضع وأحوال معينة أهمها : عند قراءة القرآن, وعند دخول الخلاء وعند الغضب, وعند الجماع, وعند نزول المكان, وعند سماع نهيق الحمار, وبعد تكبيرة الاحرام للصلاة وقبل الشروع بالاستفتاح, ولكلّ منها دعاء مخصوص كما جاء في الهدي النبي الشريف.  

فعند قراءة القرآن نقول: أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم.

وعند دخول الخلاء نقول: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث.

وعند الغضب وسماع نهيق الحمار نقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.
وعند الجماع نقول: بسم الله اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا
وعند نزول المكان نقول: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق .زبعد تكبيرة الاحرام للصلاة نقول: أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه .

وخير ما تعوّذ به المتعوذون سورتي الفق والناس لحديث رواه الامام مسلم رحمه الله عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ألم تر آيات أنزلت عليّ الليلة لم ير مثلهن قط : قل أعوذ برب الفلق وقل أعوذ برب الناس . 

ثالثها: المداومة على ذكر الله عزوجل, والاشتغال به ما امكننا الى ذلك سبيلا, فالذكر أعظم ما ينجي العبد من وساوس الشيطان, وفي الحديث: أن الله تعالى أمر يحيى عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يأمر بني إسرائيل بخمس خصال منها: وآمركم أن تذكروا الله تعالى ، فإن مثل ذلك مثل رجل خرج العدو في أثره سراعاً حتى إذا أتى إلى حصن حصين فأحرز نفسه منهم ، كذلك العبد لا يحرز نفسه من عدوه إلا بالذكر 


رابعها: لزوم جماعة المسلمين بأن يعيش الإنسان في ديار الإسلام ويختار لنفسه الفئة الصالحة التي تعينه على الخير, لما رواه الامام الترمذي رحمه الله, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أراد منكم بحبوحة الجنة فليلزم جماعةالمسلمين فإن الشيطان مع الواحد وهو من الاثنين أبعد. 


خامسها: مخالفة الشيطان في كل أحوالك ووسوساته, كما جاء في صحيح الجامع في الحديث الذي رواه أبو نعيم رحمه الله باسناد صحيح : فإنه يأتي في صورة ناصح فالواجب مخالفته فإنه لو كان ناصحاً لنصح نفسه فقد أوقع نفسه في النار ، فإذا جاءك وأنت تصلي فقال لك أنت مُراءٍ , فزدها طولاً , وإذا قال لك: أحدثت , فقل كذبت , وإذا قال لك الموتى يسمعون وينفعون أو يضرون, فقل له كذبت , وإذا أكلت فخالفه فكل بيمينك وأشرب بها وخذ بها بل حتى في القيلولة كما في الحديث قيلوا فإن الشياطين لا تقيل .

بل حتى في اللقمة التي تقع في الأرض , روى الامام مسلم رحمه الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :فليأخذها ولا يدعها للشيطان . 
سادسها: المداومة على التوبة ولزوم الاستغفار, لما رواه الامام أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده صحيح الجامع وصححه الالباني رحمه الله: أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الشيطان لرب العزة : وعزتك يا رب لا أبرح أغوي عبادك ما دامت أرواحهم في أجسادهمفقال الرب: وعزتي وجلالي لا أزال أغفر لهم ما استغفروني . 
فحال الإنسان دائماً التوبة والإنابة إلى الله سبحانه ولهم أسوة في أبيهم أدم عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في قوله تعالى في سورة الاعراف 23 : ربناظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين .  

ويجب أن لا يغيب عن بالنا أبداً بأنّ الهموم والغموم التي تصيبنا ما هي الا جملة ما يكفّر عنه بها من سيئاتنا ويخفف عنا من ذنوبنا ، فإذا صبرنا واحتسبنا أثابنا الله عزوجل على ذلك, ودواء هذه الأمراض باللجوء الى الأدعية المأثورة في الكتاب والسنة, فمن الكتاب الكريم نذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: دعاء سيدنا يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله تعالى:لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. وقوله تعالى: انا لله وانا اليه راجعون... وقوله تعالى: وأفوض أمري الى الله انّ الله بصير بالعباد.. وقوله تعالى: ربّ أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين * وأعوذ بك ربّ أن يحضرون...وعلى مستوى السنة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه حيث قال: أنه ما من مؤمن يصيبه همّ أو غمّ أو حزن فيقول : اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض فيًّ حكمك عدلٌ فيَّ قضاؤك ، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك ، سمَّيت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علّمته أحداً من خلقك ، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي ، ونور بصري ، وجلاء حزني ، وذهاب همِّي وغمِّي ، إلا فرَّج الله عنه.


ومنها الرقية الشرعية بأن يرقي الإنسان نفسه كما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يُرقي نفسه عند نومه بالمعوِّذات وينفث بيديه ، فيمسح بهما وجهه وما استطاع من جسده الشريفين . أو يذهب إلى من يوثق في دينه فيرقيه .


انّ الوسواس الذي يصيبنا نحن البشرليس كله على درجة واحدة , فالوسواس الذي يدعو 
الإنسان لسماع المحرمات كالأغاني والموسيقى والغيبة والنميمة وما الى ذلك من المحرمات , او اقتراف الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن, أو رؤيتها منبعها من ثلاثة مصادر: النفس الأمَّارة بالسوء ، وشياطين الانس ، وشياطين الجن ., ولعلّ شياطين الانس أشدُّ خطراً على الانسان من شياطين الجن كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح.
والنفس البشرية ثلاثة أنفس: النفس المطمئنة, والنفس الخبيثة, والنفس الأمارة بالسوء, النفس الأمارة في السوء قال عنها المولى تبارك وتعالى في سورة ق 16

وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ وَنَعْلَمُ مَا تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ . 
وشياطين الانس هم الوسواس الخناس الذين أمرنا الله عزوجل أن نتعوذ منهم في سورة الناس 
قل أعوذ بربّ الناس * ملك الناس * اله الناس * من شرِّ الوسواس الخناس * الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس * من الجِنَّةِ والناس. 
وهذه الوساوس قد تكون من الجن , وقد تكون من بني آدم 
وشياطين الجن , كابليس حين وسوس لآدم عليه الصلاة والسلام وأخرجه من الجنة كما في قوله تعالى في سورة طه 120: فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلّكَ عَلَىَ شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لاّ يَبْلَىَ.  

ان وسوسة الشيطان عادة تزول بالاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم, ووسوسة النفس 
تحتاج الى جانب الاستعاذة الى تقوية الصلة بين العبد وربه, من خلال المداومة على فعل الطاعات باخلاص النية لله عزوجل بيعيدا عن الرياء, وترك المنكرات.

وأما الوسواس القهري فهو في أغلب أحواله حالة مرضية. 

والفرق بين وسوسة النفس ووسوة الشيطان فنستطيع تلخيصها بايجاز بما يلي: 
وسوسة الشيطان هي تزيين المعصية في نفس العبد حتى يقع فيها, فان تاب عنها انتقل به الى معصية أخرى, فان عصاه فيها انتقل به الى معصية ثالثة, وهكذا يبقى الشيطان يصارع الانسان في الوسوسة حتى يوقعه فيها حتى وان تمكن منه بترك نافلة, المهم عنده أن يعصي الانسان ربه عزوجل ولو بترك نافلة. 

أما وسوسة النفس فهي التي تحث صاحبهاعلى معصية بعينها وتكررالنفس طلبها. 

ورحم الله شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال في الفرق بين وسوسة النفس والشيطان: 

ما كرهتْه نفسُك لنفسِك فهو من الشيطان فاستعذ بالله منه ، وما أحبَّته نفسُك لنفسِك فهو من نفسك فانْهَها عنه 

أي أن النفس غالباً توسوس فيما يتعلق بالشهوات التي يرغب فيها الناس عادةً .


والشيء الذي يبعث في النفس الطمأنينة الى حد ما أننا لا نؤاخذ ان شاء الله تعالى على وساوس النفس والشيطان ، ما لم نتكلم أو نعمل بها, وهذا لا يعني أننا لسنا مأمورون بتجنها ودفعها عن أنفسنا؟ بل اذا استرسلنا بها قد نحاسب عليها, لذا كان وجوباً علينا محاولة دفعها ما أمكن حتى لا نسترسل بها فنقع فيها.


فقد أُمرنا بعدم الالتفات لوساوس الشياطين ، وأن يبني على الأقل في الصلاة عند الشك فيها ، وأُمر بالاستعاذة من الشيطان والنفث عن يساره ثلاثاً إذا عرضت له وساوس الشيطان في الصلاة ، وأُمر بمصاحبة الأخيار والابتعاد عن الأشرار من الناس ، فمن فرَّط في شيء من هذا فوقع في حبائل نفسه الأمارة بالسوء أو الاستجابة لشياطين الجن والإنس فهو مؤاخذ . 


وأما الوسواس القهري : فلأنه حالة مرضية فأغلب رأي العلماء المبني على ما رواه كل من الامام بخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَجَاوَزَ لأُمَّتِي مَا حَدَّثَتْ بِهِ أَنْفُسَهَا مَا لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا أَوْ يَعْمَلُوا بِهِ 


اننا لا نؤاخذ عليه لخروجه عن ارادتنا, يقول الله عزوجل في سورة التغابن 16: فّاتَّقٍوا اللّهّ مّااسًتّطّعًتٍمً

ويقول عزوجل في سورة الطلاق 7: لا يٍكّلٌفٍ اللّهٍ نّفًسْا إلاَّ وسعها   

وعلى من ابتلي بمثل هذا الوسواس أن يداوم على قراءة القرآن والأذكار الشرعية صباحا ومساء ، وعليه أن يُقوي إيمانه بالطاعات والبعد عن المنكرات ، كما عليه أن يشتغل بطلب العلم ، فإن الشيطان إن تمكَّن من العابد فلن يتمكَّن من العالم . 


وقد يأتي الشيطان ويوسوس للمسلم أشياء منكرة في حق الله تعالى ، أو رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو شريعته ، يكرهها المسلم ولا يرضاها ، فمدافعة هذه الوساوس وكراهيتها دليل على صحة الإيمان ، فينبغي أن يجاهد نفسه ، وألا يستجيب لداعي الشر . 


وكما قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لقوله تعالى في خواتيم سورة البقرة: وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ 

هو وإن حوسب وسُأل , لكن لا يعذب إلا بما يملك الشخصُ دفعَه ، فأما ما لا يملك دفعه من وسوسة النفس وحديثها : فهذا لا يكلَّف به الإنسان ، وكراهية الوسوسة السيئة من الإيمان  

وقال فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في هذا الأمر ما يشفي الصدر فقال :
قد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيحين وغيرهما أنه قال : إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم 

وفيما رواه الامام مسلم رحمه الله ن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حين سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عما يخطر لهم من هذه الوساوس , فأجابهم صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : ذاك صريح الإيمان , وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث المتفق عليه: لا يزال الناس يتساءلون حتى يقال هذا خلق الله الخلق فمن خلق الله فمن وجد من ذلك شيئا فليقل آمنت بالله ورسله  
وفي رواية أخرى في صحيح مسلم : فليستعذ بالله ولينته.  
ومن العلماء والفقهاء من قال أن أصل ابليس من الملائكة, وهذا الاعتقاد ليس صحيحا بدليل قوله تعالى في سورة الكهف على أنّ ابليس كان من الجنّ , فتكبر على آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام , فخرج عن طاعة الله, اقرؤوا قوله تعالى في سورة الكهف 50- 52 
وَإِذۡ قُلۡنَا لِلۡمَلَـٰٓٮِٕكَة   ٱسۡجُدُواْ لِأَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوٓاْ إِلَّآ إِبۡلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلۡجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنۡ أَمۡرِ رَبِّهِۦۤ*ۗ أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ ۥ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ ۥۤ أَوۡلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِى وَهُمۡ لَكُمۡ عَدُوُّۢ*ۚ بِئۡسَ لِلظَّـٰلِمِينَ بَدَلاً۬ * مَّآ أَشۡ?َدتُّ?ُمۡ خَلۡقَ ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٲتِ وَٱلۡأَرۡضِ وَلَا خَلۡقَ أَنفُسِ?ِمۡ وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ ٱلۡمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدً۬ا * وَيَوۡمَ يَقُولُ نَادُواْ شُرَڪَآءِىَ ٱلَّذِينَ زَعَمۡتُمۡ فَدَعَوۡهُمۡ فَلَمۡ يَسۡتَجِيبُواْ لَهُمۡ وَجَعَلۡنَا بَيۡنَ?ُم مَّوۡبِقً۬ا 

ولعلّ هذه الآيات الكريمات تُبيِّنُ لنا حقيقة ابليس وجنوده وذريته وأعوانه الذين يساعدونه في مهمامه لغواية ابن آدم والوسوسه اليه بأن فعل كل ما يخالف أمر الله عزوجل , وهذا هو معنى تلبُسِ ابليس لابن آدم , أي يبعدُهُ عن طاعة الله عزوجل ما أمكنه الى ذلك سبيلا سواءً بمخالفة أمر الله عزوجل فيما أمرنا به في كتابه الكريم أو بما أوحى به الى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم, , أو البدع الضالة والمضلة والتي حذرنا منها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال نحوا من هذا: اياكم ومحدثات الأمور, فكلُّ مُحدثةٍ بدعةٍ, وكل بدعةٍ ضلالةٍ, وكلّ ضلالةٍ في النار, وما أكثرها البدع في زماننا هذا, حتى لنكاد نرتاب في أنفسنا وفيمن حولنا ان كنا نافقنا أم لا زلنا ننتهج نهج السلف الصالح في العبادة, ان كنا حدنا عنها أو شطحنا في البعد عنها, لما في مقالة حذيفة بن اليمان لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما حين سأله عمر رضي الله عنه: أسمّاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم؟ يقصد المنافقين الذين نزل فيهم سورة التوبة, فبكى حذيفة رضي الله عنه لقوله, ثمّ قال: لا لست منهم, ولا أُزكِّي بعدّك أحداً... قال هذه العبارة رضي الله عنه علماً بأنّ بعض العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وممّن رضي الله تعالى عنهم لا زالوا على قيد الحياة في ذلك الوقت, فان كان حذيفة رضي الله عنه لم يُزكِّي أحدا بعد عمر رضي الله عنه وقد كانوا ينتهجون النهج السليم الغض الذي نزل به جبريل الأمين على حبيبه محمد الصادق الأمين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما, فما عسانا أن نقول عن أنفسنا اليوم وقد غرتنا الأماني؟ وقد ابتعدنا عن كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وقد هجرنا المساجد فلم نعد ندخلها الا بالمناسبات؟ وقد قطعنا أرحامنا ولم نعد نعطف على اليتامى والمساكين؟ وقد عققنا آباءنا ومن لهم حقٌّ علينا؟ وقد بتنا نرى المنكر فلا ننهى عنه , ولم نعد نأمر بمعروفٍ خشية فقرٍ واملاقٍ؟ وقد نشزت عنا نساءنا وبناتنا ففقدنا السيطرة عليهم لأننا لم نأخذ بكلام الله عزوجل ولا بهدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتزام الحجاب؟ وقد خرج أبناؤنا وبناتنا عن طوعنا خاصةً في بلاد الغرب فتخلقوا بأخلاق اهل الكتاب ومن ولاهم؟ وقد فقدنا عنصر الللامبالاة فلم نعد نأبه ولا نهتم لأبناءنا ان كانوا يتكلمون العربية أم يقرؤونها؟ فانصبّ كل اهتمامنا الى نطقهم للغة الغرب بطلاقة وهم يعلمون أنذ الله سائلهم عن هذه الأمانة كما قوله تعالى: أحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثاً وأنكم الينا لا ترجعون...وقوله تعالى: فوَ ربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون.. وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسئولٌ عنْ رعيته. 

ماذا لو عاد فينا حذيفة رضي الله عنه ورأى منا ما رأى من محدثات الأمور التي أحدثناها, ابتداءً من هجرنا لكتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم, وانتهاءً بهجرنا لبيوت الله تبارك وتعالى التي لم نعد ندخلها الا ونحن محمولون على الأكتاف أو في المناسبات النادرة كصلاة الجمعة والعيدين؟ ومرورا بكلّ مخالفات الشرع من استحلالنا للكسب الحرامٍ , وتجارتنا بكلّ ما حرّم الله تعالى علينا, واطلاق الحريات لأبناءنا وبناتنا فلم نعد نأبه ان كانوا يصلون أم يرتدون الحجاب من عدمه, وعدم مبالاتنا بأبناءنا وبناتنا بأيّ لسانٍ يتكلمون أأعجميٌّ أم عربيّ؟ لم نعد نأبه لرعيتنا ان كانوا يحسنون قراءة القرآن الكريم أم لا, فضاع الرعاة ومعهم رعيتهم : ومن لم يربيه دينه ومعه والديه فالشيطان كفيلٌ بتربيته 
لأجل كل ما سبق ولأكثر مما سبق فقد وجد ابليس مناخاُ مناسباً له ولأعوانه كي يتلبّس ابن آدم في كل شئون حياته, حتى غدت الصلاة عند ىبن آدم عادةً لا عبادة 
جاء في تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله لقوله تعالى: الا ابليس كان من الجن: أي خانه أصلُهُ, فانه خلق من مارجٍ من نار, وأصل خلق الملائكة من نور, كما ثبت في صحيح الامام مسلم رحمه الله أنذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: خُلقت الملائكة من نورٍ , وخُلق ابليسٌ من مارجٍ من نار, وخُلق آدمُ ممّا وُصِفَ لكم (أي من تراب) , كما في حديث آخر: كلكم لآدم, وآدم من تراب. 
وكما قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: ما كان ابليس من الملائكة طرفة عين قط, وانه لأصل الجن, كما أنّ آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام أصل البشر. 
روى الامام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الله تعالى:  
اني خلقت عبادي حُنفاء , فاجتالتهُمُ الشياطين, وحرّمت عليهم ما أحللْتُ لهم, وأمرَتْهُمْ أن يُشركوا بي ما لم أُنَزِّلُ به سُلطاناً 
وحول هذا الحديث القدسي الجليل سيدور بحثتا هذا ان شاء الله تعالى 
وهو بحثٌ طويلٌ الى حدٍّ ما, ويناقش معظم الضلالات التي يكيدها الشيطان لأعوانه والتي فيها يُوقعهم في حبائلها وحبائله, فيتناول الفرق الضالة والمضلة مفرقا بين السنة والبدعة 
وسنتحدث من خلاله ان شا الله عزوجل عن مكايد الشيطان ومصائده مُحذِّرينَ مِنْ فِتنهِ، ومُخوِّفين مِنْ مِحَنِهِ، كاشفاً عن مستور ابليس، وفاضحاً لهُ في حفى غروره.  
إذاً فعداوة الشيطان للإنسان ليست محصورة في إغوائه وصرفه عن الصراط المستقيم ، مع أنها أغلى أمانيه , ولكنه الإيذاء بشتى أنواع الأذى النفسي والجسدي ، وخاصة إذا لم يتمكن من صرفه عن الحق .
وصرفه عن الحق يكون : إما بإيقاعه في الشرك والخروج من الملة والعياذ بالله, أو بإيقاعه في البدع أو الذنوب، فإن لم يستطع فبصده عن طاعة الله وإفساد العبادة عليه . إلى غير ذلك من الصور. أعاذنا الله من شياطين الجن والإنس بمنَّه وكرمه .

وقبل أن ندخل في بحثنا نودّ أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات في الله أنّ الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم في العروق أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهذا يعني أنه يتدخل في كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياة الانسان على كافة المستويات التي فيها معصية أو منكر أو خطأ ولو كان من اللمم, ولكن ضعف ايمان الشخص يساعد السيطان على انجاح مهمته, لأجل ذلك علينا جميعا أن نبقي ألسنتنا رطبة بذكر الله تعالى على أي جنب كان عسى أن نكون من اولوا اللالباب الذين قال فيهم المولى تبارك وتعالى في خواتيم سورة آل عمران: 
الذين يذكرون الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السموات والأرض

والله أعلم ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

انتظروا ا قريبا ان شاء الله لجزء الأول من البحث وهو تحت عنوان 
الأمر بلزوم السنة والجماعة

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء الأول: الأمر بلزوم اهل السنة والجماعة 
في هذا الجزء ان شاء الله سوف اتناول الى جانب الأمر بلزوم اهل السنة والجماعة , ذم البدع والمبتدعين , والتحذير من فتن ابليس ومكائده, وكيف يتلبس ابليس الانسان ويغرره, وقد وقد استعنت لانجاز هذا البحث القيّم  
(مداخل الشيطان على الانسان) بكتاب تلبس ابليس لابن الجوزي البغدادي رحمه الله والمتوفي قبل حوالي تسعة قرون,  


*واني لأنصح كل باحث عن العلم أن يتزود من معين هذا البحث القيّم* *ولو بصفحة واحدة في اليوم لأهميته في تجنب أبواب الشيطان ومداخله على ابن آدم والتي لم يسلم منها العلماء وحفاظ القرآن الكريم.* 
*في كتاب تلبيس إبليس تطرق ابن الجوزي رحمه الله إلى قرابة أربعين صنفا من الناس**منهم الفلاسفة واليهود والنصارى والفقهاء والعلماء والعوام والصوفية… وقد أشار**استنادا إلى حكايات وخرافات وظنون كيف لبس إبليس عليهم. وحسب ابن الجوزي رحمه الله**فان إبليس لبس على جميع خلق الله إلا على الأنبياء والرسل والملائكة .* 
*يقول ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في ذكر تلبيس**إبليس على الكاملين من العلماء : إن أقواما علت هممهم وحصلوا علوم الشرع من القرآن**والحديث والفقه والأدب وغير ذلك فأتاهم إبليس فلبس بخفي التلبس فأراهم أنفسهم بعين**عظيم لما نالوا وأفادوا* *غيره.* 
*ويقول رحمه الله: إن هناك جماعة من الدخلاء على التصوف نسبوا**أنفسهم إليه شوهوه بما أدخلوا عليه من بدع ضلالة وأفعال منكرة تحرمها الشريعة**الإسلامية الشريفة كاستعمال آلات الطرب المحضورة والاجتماع المقصود بالأحداث وحضور**النساء حلقات الذكر والغناء الفاحش… فلم يعد التصوف عملية لتطهير القلب والتحلي**بالأخلاق الحميدة والتخلي عن الرذائل بل صار سهرات أنس لتسلية النفوس فاللهم إن**التصوف بريء من كل ذلك**.*  
*فكل شخص إدعى التصوف ومال عن السنة النبوية (ولو في لبس**نعله) فهو مبتدع ومبتعد عن طريق التصوف , الذي هو مقام الإحسان وعلم السلوك, إلى حضرة**ملك الملوك. فهذا الشخص مبتدع ومسؤول عن نفسه لذا ينبغي التفريق بين التصوف والصوفي**فليس الصوفي المنحرف (وأذكر كلمة صوفي هنا تجاوزا فقط , وإلا فالصوفي لا يمكن أن يكون**منحرفا) ممثلا للتصوف كما أن المسلم بانحرافه لا يمثل الإسلام , ومما يؤسف كذلك أن**بعض أدعياء العلم من تلبيس إبليس عليهم تهجموا على التصوف ولم يميزوا بين أصحاب**البدع المنحرفين (المتشبهين بالصوفية) وبين الذاكرين السالكين المتبعين لسنة رسول**الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحاب الحقيقة القلبية. وأشير إلى أنه : لو أن الفقهاء**تحققوا بمقاصد فقههم لما احتجنا لمن يتسمى صوفيا , ولكان الفقهاء هم الصوفية**الحقيقيون. وأختم بقول الجنيد رحمه الله: الطرق كلها مسدودة على الخلق إلا من اقتفى**أثر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واتبع سنته ولزم طريقته**.*

*والحمدلله رب**العالمين, وأسال الله عزوجل أن ينفعكم بهذا الموضوع المبارك ان شاء الله تعالى.*


*أن النفس البشرية هي المسؤولة أمام الله عزوجل عن الطريق الذي تسلكه , وهما طريقان لا ثالث لهما, طريق الخير وطريق الشر, من مطلق قوله تعالى في مستهل سورة الانسان: وهديناه السبيل اما شاكرا واما كفورا, وكقوله في سورة البلد: وهديناه النجدين, أي طريق الخير وطريق الشر, فمن سلك طريق الهدى فقد فاز وأفلح في الدارين الدنيا والآخرة, ومن سلك طريق الشر وابته شهواته وأهواؤه فقد خاب وخسر الدارين الدنيا والآخرة, وعلى الرغم من أنّ الشيطان يغوي ابن آدم ويزين له الحرام وما يقرب اليه من قول أو عمل ، الا أنّ لابن آدم كفل كبير من المسئولية عن اتباعه , ذلك أنّ اتخاذ القرار في اتباع الشيطان من عصيانه يعود أولا وأخيرا الى ابن آدم نفسه وليس للشيطان دخل فيه أبدا, وهذا معنى قوله تعالى في سورة يس:*
*ألم أعهَدْ اليكم يا بني آدمَ ألاَّ تعبدوا الشيطانَ انه لكمْ عدوٌّ مبين * وأنِ اعبدوني , هذا صراطٌ مستقيم * ولقدْ أضلَّ منكمْ جِبِلاًّ كثيراً أفلم تكونوا تعقلون* 

*وقد بيّن الله عزوجل لنا في كتابه الكريم في مواضع كثيرة أنّ الشيطان* *ليس له سبيل على ابن آدم , كما في قوله تبارك وتعالى:إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون ..وكقوله تعالى في موضع آخر على لسان ابليس نفسه:وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان* 

*فكيف بعد هذا البيان الالهي الواضح والصريح نأتي ونقول انّ الشيطان يتلبس بالانسان؟ والله سبحانه وتعالى يخبرنا بأنه لا سلطان للشيطان على بني آدم.* 

*لقد ثبت بالأدلة الصحيحة أن الشيطان قريب من الإنسان ، وأنّ كل انسان ومعه قرين من الجن, بل وأنّ الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم ، فيوسوس له في حال غفلته ، ويخنس له في حال ذكره لله تبارك وتعالى ، ومن خلال هذه الملازمة فإنّ الشيطان يحوم حول الانسان بكل ما يهواه من الشهوات فيزينها له ويغويها به من خلال الوسوسة*  
*فقد روى الامام البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله في صحيحهما من حديث ام المؤمنين صفية بِنْتِ حُيَيٍّ رضي الله عنها, أن النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَجْرِي مِنْ الْإِنْسَانِ مَجْرَى الدَّمِ* 
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وهم وإن شموا رائحة طيبة ورائحة خبيثة (أي الملائكة تشم ريحا طيبة حين يهم العبد بالحسنة كما جاء عن سفيان بن عيينة) ، فعلمهم لا يفتقر إلى ذلك ، بل ما في قلب ابن آدم يعلمونه ، بل ويبصرونه ويسمعون وسوسة نفسه ، بل الشيطان يلتقم قلبه ؛ فإذا ذكر الله خنس ، وإذا غفل قلبه عن ذكره وسوس ، ويعلم هل ذكر الله أم غفل عن ذكره ، ويعلم ما تهواه نفسه من شهوات الغي فيزينها له .* 


*وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث أم المؤمنين السيدة صفية بنت حيي رضي الله عنها*  
*إن الشيطان يجرى من ابن آدم مجرى الدم.*  

*وقرب الملائكة عليهم السلام والشيطان من قلب ابن آدم مما تواترت به الآثار ، سواء كان العبد مؤمنا أو كافرا* 

*فالشيطان يطلع على وسوسة الإنسان لنفسه ، ويعلم ما يميل اليه ويهواه من الخير ومن الشر, فيوسوس له بحسب ذلك.* 



*وقد سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : وإذا نويت عمل خير في قلبي هل يعلم به الشيطان ويحاول صرفي عنه؟* 


*فأجاب رحمه الله: كل إنسان معه شيطان ومعه ملك , كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما منكم من أحد إلا ومعه قرينه من الجن وقرينه من الملائكة . قالوا : وأنت يا رسول الله؟ قال : وأنا إلا أن الله أعانني عليه فأسلم فلا يأمرني إلا بخير . وأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشيطان يُملي على الإنسان الشر ويدعوه إليه, وله لَمَّة في قلبه ، وله اطلاع بتقدير الله على ما يريده العبد وينويه من أعمال الخير والشر , والملَك كذلك له لمَّة بقلبه يُملي عليه الخير ويدعوه إلى الخير ، فهذه أشياء مكَّنهما الله منها : أي مكَّن القرينين ، القرين من الجن والقرين من الملائكة عليهم السلام , وحتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معه شيطان وهو القرين من الجن كما تقدم الحديث بذلك .*


*والمقصود أن كل إنسان معه قرين من الملائكة عليهم السلام, وقرين من الشياطين , فالمؤمن يقهر شيطانه بطاعة الله عزوجل وبالاستقامة على دينه , ويُذل شيطانه حتى يكون ضعيفا لا يستطيع أن يمنع المؤمن من الخير ولا أن يوقعه في الشر إلا ما شاء الله , والعاصي بمعاصيه وسيئاته يُعين شيطانه حتى يُقوِّى على مساعدته على الباطل وتشجيعه على فعل المنكر, وابعاده عن فعل الخيرات ما أمكنه الى ذلك سبيلا .* 


*لذا كان وجوبا على المؤمن أن يتقي الله عزوجل في جميع أحواله , وأن يحرص على جهاد شيطانه بطاعة الله عزوجل وطاعة رسوله الكريم صلى اله عليه وسلم, والاستعانة بالتعوّذ بالله عزوجل من الشيطان الرجيم كما أمرنا الله تبارك وتعالى, , وعلى أن يحرص في مساعدة ملَكه على طاعة الله ورسوله والقيام بأوامر الله سبحانه وتعالى.*


*نعم أن الشيطان له تسلط عظيم على ابن آدم , لذا فليكن ابن آدم على أهبة الاستعداد لرد مكائده, وينبغي ألا نغفل عن الشيطان أبدا خاصةً ونحن نعلم أنه يتربص بنا محاولا ايقاعنا في شر أعمالنا ما امكنه الى ذلك سبيلا, والسعيد من ترصّد لشيطانه وبقي خائفا من مكائده على الدوام, وان حصل وغفل أحدنا عنه ساعة ووقع في الاثم , عليه أن يلجأ الى الله عزوجل يستغفره من الذنب, فكما ورد في الحديث*
*إن الملك ليرفع القلم عن العبد إذا أذنب ست ساعات فإن تاب واستغفر لم يكتبه عليه, والا كتبها سيئة.*


*وقبل الخوض في غمار هذا البحث والتي بعض من فقراته مأخوذة ما من كتاب تلبس ابليس لابن الجوزي رحمه الله, وسنجد كثيراً عبارة قال المصنف رحمه الله, والمُصَنّف كما أخبر عنه بعض أهل العلم أنه الامام محمد بن أبي العز الدمشقي رحمه الله, وسبب اخفاء اسمه هو أنّ العلماء في زمنه كانوا يُضطهدون ويُسجنون من قبل علماء السوء والسلاطين في تلك الحقبة من الزمن, الأمر الذي اضطره لاخفاء اسمه.*



*ونتيجة لذلك لا تستغرب ان وقع بين يديك كتاب مدوّن فيه العقيدة الصيحية وليس مكتوبا عليه اسم المؤلف, ويكفي طالب العلم الذي حوى هذه العقيدة أن يقرأها وإن كَانَ لا يعرف من هو مؤلفها، والشاهد أنه ينبغي أن لا نغفل الواقع الذي كَانَ يعيشه العالم أثناء كتابته للعلم، والظروف التي كانت تلم به وما يتعرض له من الأذى في كتابته أو في وصول علمه إلينا.* 




*انّ الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر أمر يحتاج معه اضاعة العمر كله, ذلك انه أمر الله عزوجل وسنته في خلقه الى أن يرث الله عزوجل الأرض وما عليها* 

*ولكن البحث عن المذاهب السخيفة والضالة المضلة والتي اتدعها الانسان على مر التاريخ لا يصلُحُ تضييع الوقت ولا الزمان عليها ولا بذكرها, ولكن ومن باب المعرفة والوصول الى القين المطلق في اللجوء الى الله تبارك وتعالى في كل حال, رأينا أن نوغر البحث في قوله تعالى في سورة الانفطار*


*يا أبها الانسان ما غرك بربك الكريم* الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك * في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك كلا بل تكذبون بالدين * وانّ عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين * يعلمون ما تفعلون*




*ان الله تبارك وتعالى عندما خلق الانسان خلقه في أحسن هيئة وأحسن شكل, متصفا باكمل وأجمل الصفات, من حسن الصورة وانتصاب القامة وتناسق الأعضاء وتناسبها, مزينا بالعقل والتمييز, والعلم والفهم, والنطق والأدب, وفي ذلك قال تعالى في سورة التين:* 

*ولقد خلقنا الانسان في أحست تقويم*


*وقال المولى عزوجل في سورة الاسراء 70: ولقد كرّمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البرِ والبحرِ ورزقناهمْ من الطيباتِ وفضّلناهمْ على كثيرٍ ممّنْ خلقنا تفضيلا*


*فالله تبارك وتعالى شرّف ذرية آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام على جميع مخلوقاته بالعق والعلم والنطق, وبتسخير جميع ما في هذا الكون لخدمته ابتداء من امتطاء ظهور الدواب وركوب السفن, وانتهاء بتفضيلهم على سائرالمخلوقات من الجن والبهائم والدواب والوحوش والطيور وما الى ذلك من خلق الله عزوجل في البر والبحر, ومرورا برزقه عزوجل اياهم من لذيذ المآكل والمشارب بما تشتهي الأنفس وتلذ الأعين.*



*وكما قلنا بأن الانسان مميز عن سائر المخلوقات بأشياء كثيرة على رأسها العقل, وهو الحد الفيصل بين الانسان وغيره من المخلوقات.*



*ان جسم الانسان يحتوي على عدة أجهزة من ابداع الخالق تبارك وتعالى, فهناك جهاز الهضم والتنفس والجلد والتناسل , وجهاز الدوران والبولي والعصبي وما الى ذلك من أجهزة كل جهاز له أهميته الخاصة في حياة الانسان, ويبقى على رأس هذه الأجهزة الجهاز العصبي على اعتبار أنّ العقل يتبع تصنيفا لهذا الجهاز.*



*والعقل هو المحرك الرئيس والدينامو الفعال في جسم الانسان, بحيث لو فسد العقل أفسد معه أشياء كثيرة على رأسها الدين الذي هو عصمة الأمر كله.*



*لقد أنعم الله عزوجل على الانسان بهذا العقل الذي ميّزه به عن سائر مخلوقاته, لذا ان لم يوجهه الانسان في الخير كان شراً ووبالاً.*



*هكذا اقتضت سنة الله عزوجل في خلقه أن يجعل من الادراك كل شيء ينبض في الحياة, ولله في خلقه شئون, سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شيء, خلق كل عضو بحكمة رائعة , وخصص له واجباته , فلا حياة لمن ليس له قلب , ولا قيمة تذكرولا طعم لها فيما لو حرم الانسان من نعمة العقل والبصيرة.*



*انّ من أعظم نعم الله عزوجل على الانسان أن جعل له عقلا يستوعب ويدرك كل ما يدور حوله, ذلك أن العقل هو البوصلة التي توجه الانسان الى معرفة الخالق تبارك وتعالى, عدا عن أنه الدينامو الذي يحرك أعضاء الجسد كلها, ولأّنّ العقل هو مركز الجسد كله فقد استحوذ تفكير الشيطان وأخذ يلعب بعقله ويلهو به , ولا زال يفعل فعله بالانسان حتى جعله يشذ عن الرسالة التي خلق لأجلها, فلعب بعقول البشر وأخرجهم من عبادة الواحد القهار الى عبادة الأحجار والأوثان, واستمر الناس على عبادة الأصنام أزمانا ودهورا مع ارسال الله عزوجل أنبياءه ورسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام لهداية الناس على مر العصور والدهور, حتى اذا ابتعث الله عزوجل نبي هذه الأمة وخاتمها ليخرج الناس من الظلمات الى النور ومن رفع القبائح الى شرع المصالح مؤيدا بأصحاب مخلصين سار بهم الى شاطىء الأمان, ولأنّ سنة الله خلقه تقتضي أن لا خلود لنفس فيها, فقد انسلخ عصر الصحابة الى عصور متتالية حتى وصل الينا كان لها من الضلال نصيبا لا بأس به لتعود الآهواء تنشيء بدعا لا تنتمي الى دين الله عزوجل بشيء, وينهض ابليس يغوي ويوخرف ويزيّن للناس الدنيا, ويجد له أتباع من كل لون وعرق.*



*اعلم أيها الانسان المخلوق من ماء مهين بأنك لست الا مخلوقا من خلق الله تبارك وتعالى مفطور على حب الشهوة والهوى والنزوة, وقد وضع الله عزوجل فيك الغضب ليدفع من خلاله كل ما يؤذيك, وأعطالك الله العقل كي تعهتدي من خلاله الى نور الله تبارك وتعالى, فسخره فيما يرضي الله عزوجل, ولا تتبع خطوات الشيطان فتضل وتشقى.*



*يقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في سورة ال عمران 14*



*زُيِّنَ للناس حبُّ الشهوات من النساءٍ والبنين* *والقناطير**المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة والخيل المسومة و الأنعام**والحرث، ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا* 




*مما لا شكّ فيه أن من يغوي الانسان في اتباع الشهوات بانواعها الثلاثة: شهوة الجنس والمال والدم انما عدو الانسان منذ الأزلوسيبقى هذا الشيطان عدو الانسان اللدود الى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها, وقد أخبرنا الله عزوجل أنّ الشيطان عدو لللانسان وأمرنا ان نتخذه عدوا, وهناك آيات كثيرة في القرآن الكريم تناولت ابليس وأعوانه في كيفية غواية الانسان , وبيّن لنا المداخل التي يدخل بها علينا, وسأذكر بعضا من هذه الآيات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر, ففي سورة البقرة 169 يقول الله تبارك وتعالى:* 

*انما يأمرُكُمْ بالسوءِ والفحشاءِ وأنْ تقولوا على اللهِ مالا تعلمون*


*وتابعوا الايات الكريمات في هذه السور الكريمة لتقفوا على عداوة ابليس اللعين لاين آدم الذي لا تخفى عداوته على انسان عاقل, البقرة 268 النساء 60 المائدة 91 فاطر 6 لقمان 31- 33 يس 60 الاعراف 12 الكهف 45*


*وينبغي علينا جميعاأن نعلم أن شغل ابليس الشاغل هو غواية النسان وابعادة عن جادة الصواب ما أمكنه, لذا فمن سولت له نفسه أمرا ينبغي عليه أن يتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم, واذا كان الله عزوجل قد أمرنا بالاستعاذة من الشيطان عند قراءة القرآن, وعند الجماع, فلنؤمن اذن كم هو خطر ابليس على الانسان*


*روى عياض بن حمار رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال*



*يا أيها الناس! ان الله تعالى أمرني أن أُعَلِّمُكُمْ ما جهلتم مما علَّمَني في يومي هذا : انّ كلَّ مالٍ نحِلتُهُ عبدي فهو له خلال, واني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم , فأتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم, وأمرتهم ألا يشركوا بي شيئا ما لم أنزل به سلطاناً, وانّ الله تعالى نظر الى أهل الأرض فمقتهم, عربهم وعجمهم الا بقايا من أهل الكتاب.*



*وروى البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: انّ ابليس قد يئس أن يعبده المصلون, ولكن في التحريش بينهم.*


*التحريش هنا: السعي بينهم بالخصومات وافساد ذات البين والفتن.*




*وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه مرفوعا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:* 

*انّ الشيطان واضع خطمه على قلب ابن آدم, فان ذكر الله خنس, وان نسي الله التقم قلبه.*


*وعن قتادة رضي الله عنه قال: انّ ابليس شيطانا يقال له قبقب, يجمُّهُ أربعين سنة, فاذا دخل الغلام في هذا الطريق قال له: دونك ! انما كنت أجمك لمثل هذا أجلب عليه وأفتنه.* 
*ومعنى يجُمُّهُ: يتركه بلا عمل ليتقوّى.*


*وعن ثابت البناني رضي الله عنه قال: بلغنا أنّ ابليس ظهر ليحي بن زكريا عليهما الصلاة والسلام فرأى عليه معاليق من كل شيء, فقال يحي عليه السلام: يا ابليس ! ما هذه المعاليق التي أرى عليك؟ قال: هذه الشهوات التي أصيد بهنّ ابن آدم.. قال يحي عليه السلام: فهل لي فيهما من شيء؟ قال: ربما شبعت فثقلناك عن الصلاة وثقلناك عن الذكر.. قال يحي عليه السلام: فهل غير ذلك؟ قال: لا والله! فقال يحيي عليه السلام: لله عليّ ألا أملأ بطني من طعام أبدا.. فقال ابليس: ولله عليّ ألا أنصحَ مسلماً أبداً* 


*وعن عبد الرحمن بن زياد رضي الله عنه قال: بينما موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام جالس في بعض مجالسه, اذ أقبل عليه ابليس وعليه برنس له يتلوّن فيه ألواناً, فلما دنا منه خلع البرنس فوضعه , ثم أتاه وقال له: السلام عليك يا موسى! فقال له: من أنت؟ قال: أنا ابليس, فقال له موسى عليه السلام: فلا حيّاك الله, ما جاء بك؟ قال: جئت لأسلم عليكلمنزلتك عند الله تعالى ةمكانك منه..فقالله موسى عليه السلام: فما الذي رأيته عليك؟ قال: به أختطف قلوب بني آدم..قال موسى عليه السلام: فما الذي اذا صنعه الانسان استحوذت عليه؟ قال: اذا أعجبته نفسه, واستكثر عمله, ونسي ذنوبه, وأحذرك ثلاث:*
** لا تخلُوُنَّ بامرأةٍ لا تحلُّ لك قط, فما خلا رجل بامرأة لا تحلُّ له الا كنت صاحبه دون أصحابي حتى أفتنه بها.*


** ولا تعاهد الله عهداً الا وفيّت به, فانه من عاهد الله أحد الا كنت صاحبه دون اصحابي حتى أحولُ بينه وبين الوفاء به.*




** ولا تُخرجَنَّ صدَقة الا أمضيتها, فانه من أخرج صدقة فلم يمضها الا كنت صاحبه دون أصحابي حتى أحول بينه وبين اخراجها.* 

*ثم ولى وهو يقول: يا ويله يا ويله ياويله علم موسى ما يحذر به بني آدم*




*مما سبق نستنتج القول أنّ فتن الشيطان ومكايدة من الصعب عليه احصاؤها, ولكثرتها وتشبثها بالقلوب فانه من شأنها أن قد تضعف احتمالات السلامة من الافتتنان.* 


*هل مع كل انسان شيطان؟* 


*ان بعض المقبوحين قبحهم اله لينكرون وجود القرين في حياة ابن آدم من غير علمٍ من كتابٍ او فقهٍ اوحتى سُنّةٍ يستندون اليه, وهم يؤولون ويحملون الالفاظ فوق ما تَحتمل من معانٍ بعيدةٍ لا يقتضيها موقفٍ او سياق.* 

*والحمد لله أنّ هذه الافتراءات الهالكة مردودة على أصحابها, مدحوضة بالحق ولله الحجة البالغة* 


*انّ لكل منا نحن بنو آدم قرين أو شيطان, بدليل القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة, فمن منطلق القرآن الكريم في سورة ق 27:*


*قال قرينه ربنا ما أطغيته ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد*


*وفي السنة النبوية ما دليله ما رواه الامام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه من حديث عروة بن الزبير عن خالته أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهما حدثته فقالت: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من عندها ليلاً , قالت: فغرتُ عليه, فجاء فرأى ما أصنع, فقال: ما لك يا عائشة! أغرْتِ؟ فقلت: ومالي لا يغارُ مثلي على مثلك؟ فقال: أوَ قدْ جاءَكِ شيطانُكِ؟ قالت: يا رسول الله ! أوَ معيَ شيطان؟ قال: نعم.. قلت: ومع كل انسان؟ قال: نعم.. قلت: ومعك يا رسول الله؟ قال: نعم.زولكنّ ربي عزوجل أعانني عليه حتى أسلم, وفي رواية: فأسلم.*


*انّ الشيطان يجري من آدم مجرى الدم في العروق, ولأنّ حياة الانسان موصولة بدمه ولا بقاء له بدونه, فانّ الشيطان كذلك موصولٌ بوجود الانسانوبقاءه حتى آخر لحظة على وجه الأرض , كما قال تعالى الاعراف 15-16:*

*أنظرني الى يوم يُبعثون * قال انك لمن المنظرين*


*فابليس من المنظرين الى يوم الوقت المعلوم, وسيبقى في الدنيا الى يوم الدين , يوم القيامة, وقد طلب من الله عزوجل تأخير موته الى يوم القيامة, وقد أجابه الله عزوجل الى ما سأل لحكمة جليلة وارادة الله ومشيئة لا يعلمها الا علام الغيوب*


*وكما في الصحيحين من حديثأ م المؤمنين السيدة صفية بنت حيي بن أحطب رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معتكفاً , فأتيتهُ أزورهُ ليلاٍ, فحدثته, ثم قمتُ لأنقلب, فقام معي ليُقلبني (أي ليوصلها البيت) وكان مسكنها في دار أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما, فمرَّ رجلان من الانصار, فلما رأيا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسرعا, فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: على رسلكما! انها صفية بنت حيي.. فقالا: سبحان الله يا رسول الله! قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: انّ الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم, واني خشيت أن يقذف في قلوبكما شرا, او قال: شيئاً.* 


*وقال الخطابي رحمه الله: وفي هذا الحديث من العلم أن يحذر الانسان من كل أمر من المكروه مما يجري به الظنون ويخطر بالقلوب, وان يطلب السلامة من الناس باظهار البراءة من الريب أو الشك.*


*وقال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انما ما قال لهما مثل ذلك الا شفقةً منه عليهما ولخوفه أن يقع في قلوبهما شيء من أمر فيكفرا, لا على نفسه الشريفة صلى الله عليه وسلم المعصوم المحروس من الله عزوجل.*


*لأجل ذلك أمرنا الله تبارك وتعالى أن نتعوذ بالله تعالى من الشيطان الرجيم كما في قوله في سورة الاعراف 200: واما يَنزغنَّكَ مِنَ الشيطانِ نزْغٌ فاستعذْ بالله, انه سميعٌ عليمٌ*


*وقد أمرنا الله عزوجل من التعوذ من الشسيطان عند التلاوة كقوله تعالى في سورة النحل 98: فاذا قرأتَ القرآنَ فاستعذْ باللهِ مِنَ الشيطانِ الرجيمِ*


*وأن نتعوذ عند السحر بالله تعالى من الشيطان الرجيم كما في قوله في سورة الفلق:*


*قل أعوذ بربّ الفلق * من شرّ ما خلق* ومن شرّ غاسقٍ اذا وقَبَ * ومن شرّ الفاثاتِ في العقد* ومن شرّ حاسدٍ اذا حسَد* 


*فاذا كان أمره عزوجل لنا بالتحز من شر الشيطان الرجيم في مثل هذه الأمور فكيف بنا في غيرها؟*


*سأل رجل عبد الرحمن بن حنيش رضي الله عنه: اأدركت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: نعم.. قال: كيف صنع ليلة كادته الشياطين؟ فقال: انّ الشياطين تحدّرَتْ ( أي تنزّلتْ) تلك الليلة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأودية والشِّعابِ (طريق بين جبلين) , فيهم شيطان* *بيده شعلة , يريد أن يحرق بها وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فهبط اليه جبريل عليه السلام, فقال: يا محمد! قل ما أقول؟ قال: قل أعوذ بكلمات اللله التامات من شرّ ما خلقَ وذرأَ وبرأَ , ومن شرّ ما ينزلُ من السماء, ومن شرّ ما يعرُجُ فيها, ومن شرّ فتن الليل والنهار, ومن شر كل طارقٍ الا طارقاً بخير يا رحمن! قال: فطفشْتُ نارهم, وهزمهم الله تعالى.*


*انّ هذا الحديث الشريف يدلنا على دفع أذى الشياطين بكلمات الله التامة , وفي هذا دفع القوة الباطنية بقدرة اللع تعالى العظيمة الأقوى من أي قوة.* 


*وعن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها قال: أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: انّ الشيطان يأتي أحدكم فيقول: مَنْ خلقَكَ؟ فيقول: الله تبارك وتعالى.. فيقول: فمنْ خلق الله؟ فاذا وجد أحدكم ذلك فليقل: آمنت بالله ورسوله, فانّ ذلك يذهبُ عنه.*


*وأيضا هذا الحديث الشريف يدلنا على أن الشيطان له طرائقه العديدة ليتخذها مطيّةً يغزو من خلالها النفس البشرية, ولا دافع له من طرقه الخبيثة الا بالاعتصام بالقرآن الكريم حبل الله المتين.* 


*وفي حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مرفوعا قال: انّ للشيطان لمّة بابن آدم, وللملَكِ لمة, فأما لمة الشيطان فابعاد بالشر وتكذيب بالحق, واما لمة الملَكِ فابعاد بالخير وتصديق بالحق, فمن وجد من ذلك شيئاً فليعلم أنه من الله, فليحمد الله, ومن وجد الأخرى فليتعوّذ من الشيطان..ثم قرأ قوله تعالى في البقرة 268:*


*الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء* 


*معنى: لمّة: اي هِمَّة أو خاطرة من خواطر الشيطان*


*وفي الصحيحين من ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوِّذُ الحسن والحسين فيقول:*


*أُعيذُكُما بكلمات الله التامة , من كل شيطان وهامّة, ومن كلّ عينٍ لامّة.*


*وكان يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام هكذا كان أبي ابراهيم صلى الله هليه وآله وسلم يُعَوِّذُ اسماعيل واسحق.*


*العين اللامة: هي العين التي تؤذي بالنظر وهي العين الحاسدة التي قال فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: العين حق, تُنزِلُ الجمل القِدْرِ, والرجلَ القبْرِ.*


*أعاذنا الله واياكم من شرّها ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد*


*يا أيها الانسان ما غرّكَ بربك الكريم*


*فلعنة الله على الجهل والجهلاء* *(أهلك وأهلكوا كثيرا من الناس)*


*واعلم أخي الكريم أختي الكريمة أنّ غواية الشيطان للانسان انما تكون في اظهار الباطل في صورة الحق, بينما تغرير أو خداع الشيطان بالانسان انما هو تزيين القبيح بالحسن, والحسن بالقبيح, وخداع الشيطان لنا انما هو نوع من أنواع الجهل التي تصور لنا الفاسد صحيحا والرديء جيدا, ولذلك قال تعالى في سورة الانفطار:*


*يا أيها الانسان ما غرّك بربك الكريم * الذي خلقك فسواك فعلدك* في أيِّ صورةِ ماشاءَ ركبّك*


*ومعنى قوله تعالى الكريم يتجلى في: أي ما الذي خدعك بربك الكريم حت عصيته وتجرأت على مخالفة أوامره مع احسانه وتفضله عليك؟ أي كيف تقابل احساني اليك بعصيانك لي؟ وكيف تقابل رأفتي بك بالتمرد والطغيان؟ ألم أوجدك من العدم؟ ألم أجعلك سويّاً سالم الأعضاء؟ ألم أجعلك معتدل القامة منتصبا في أحسن الهيئات والأشكال واخترت لك من الصور الحسنة العجيبة, ولم أجعلك في الشكل كالبهيمة؟* 


*ورحم الله تعالى امامنا اابن الجوزي البغدادي وهو يُصوّر لنا كيف يقتحم الشيطان القلب, في هذا التصوير الرائع:*


*انّ القلب كالحصن المنيع له سور وله أبواب, وفيه ثلم يسكنه العقل, والملائكة تترددُ الى هذا الحصن, والى جانبه ربض فيه الهوى, والشياطين تختلف الى ذلك الربض من غير مانع, والحرب قائم بين أهل الحصن وأهل الربض, والشياطين لا تزال تدور حول الحصن , تطلب غفلة الحارس والعبور من بعض الثلم.*


*الثلم: هو موضع الكسر من القدح.. والرّبَضُ: مكان يُلجأ اليه*


*فينبغي للحارس أن يعرف جميع أبواب الحصن الذي قد وُكِّلَ بحفظه وجميع الثلم, وان لا يفتر عن الحراسة لحظة, فانّ العدو ما يفتر أبدا, وهذا الحصن مستنير مشرق الايمان بذكر الله , وفيه مرآة صقلية يتؤاءى فيها صور كل ما يمرّ به, فأول ما يفعل الشيطان في الربض اكثار الدخان , فتسْوَدُّ حيطان الحصن, وتصدأ المرآة وكمال الفكر يردُّ الدخان, وصقل الذكر يجلو المرآة , وللعدو حملات, فتارة يحمل فيدخل الحصن, فيكرُّ عليه الحارس فيخرج, وربما دخل فعاث (افسد) , وربما أقام لغفلة الحارس, وربما ركدت الريح الطاردة للدخان, فتسْوَدُّ حيطان الحصن وتصدأ المرآة, فيمرُّ الشيطان ولا يدري به, وربما جرح الحارس لغفلته وأسر واستخدم وأقيم يستنبط الحبل في موافقة الهوى ومساعدته, وربما صار كالفقيه في الشر.* 


*وقيل للحسن البصري رحمه الله: أينامُ ابليس؟ فقال: لو نام لوجدنا راحة*


*انّ الشيطان يدخل على الناس بقدر ما يمكنوه, ويزداد تمكن الشيطان من الناس عندما تقل يقظتهم وتكثر غفلتهم وجهلهم وعلمهم, وقد قال أحد السلف رحمه الله: رأيت الشيطان فقال لي: قد كنت ألقى الناس فأُعَلِّمَهَم, فصرت ألثاهم فأتعلّمُ منهم..*


*وهذا القول الى حد ما صحيح, فهناك بعض من الناس هم بالأساس شياطين, أطلق عليهم القرآن الكريم شياطين الانس اسما, والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أبو ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه أن يتعوذ من شياطين الانس والجن, ولما سأله رضي الله عنه : أوّ للانس شياطيبن يا رسول الله؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:*
*نعم وهم أخطر من شياطين الجن..* 
*أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام.*


*ولو أني سأوردُ لكم وقائع من أعمال شياطين الانس لانتهى بنا العمر ولا زال هناك بقيةً منهم, وكما قال ابليس لعنة الله عليه: كنت أعلم الناس الشر فصرت أتعلم منهم.*


*ورحم الله الحسن بن صالح حيث قال: انّ الشيطان ليفتحُ للعبدِ تسعة وتسعين باباً من أبواب الخير, يريد به بابا من الشر*


*وهذا معناه أنذ الشيطان قد يدلك على 99 بابا للخير ويفتحهم لك بنفسه في سبيل أن يظفر منك ببابٍ واحدٍ قد يكون فيه هلاكك.*


*وهنا تأخذني قدمايّ الى بابٍ مفتوح على مصراعيه وقد كتب على بابه: أهل السنة, وأهل السنة أو متتبعي السنة متحررين من أهل البدع والأهواء والأباطيل الباطلة التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان, ذلك ان السني قوي بقوة الله عزوجل, ذلك أنه يستمد قوته من قدرته تبارك وتعالى , لأجل ذلك نجد أنّ الشياطين تحوم حومتها حول أهل السنن, لذا فقد غدا الكثير من السنن في عصرنا هذا مهجورا الى حد الترك الكلي, وفي ذلك يروي لنا شعيب بن الأعمش رحمه الله فعل الشياطين بمتتبعي السنة النبوية فيقول:*


*حدثنا رجل كان يكلم الجن, فقالوا له:*
*ليس علينا أشدُّ ممّن يتبّعُ السنة, وأما أصحاب الأهواء فانا نلعبُ بهم لعباً.*


فترقبوا ان شاء الجزء الثاني : كيف يلعب ابليس بأهل الأهواء مع


*مداخل ابليس على أصحاب العقائد والديانات والملل المختلفة*

----------


## أبو دعاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع القيم في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله

لي سؤال ملح بارك الله فيكم

أحد الاخوة يقول أنه يعالج بالقرآن الكريم وأنه ألف كتابا في العلاج بالقرآن وله خبرة طويلة في هذا الميدان ويقول أن اجتهاده أوصله إلى بعض التعاريف كتعريف التابعة والقرينة والمس العاشق ....
مثلا من بين التاعريف يقول:


- التلبس: هو حلول جني أو شيطان في جسد إنسان فيسبب له الأذى من خلال احتلاله للجسد والاستحواذ عليه وقد يحدث بعد تعرض الشخص لإصابة سحر أو حسد أو خوف شديد أو تطور الحالة عنده من اقتران إلى مس ثم إلى تلبس، وأثناء الرقية تصبح أصابع يدي الشخص باردة وقد يحدث عنده صرع وتصلب في الجسد وتكون الأعين مغلقة غائرة للداخل مع انتفاخ بالصدر وفقدان كامل للوعي واحتمالية نطق الجني أو الشيطان المتلبس كبيرة وهي من الحالات نادرة الحدوث. 
4- المس: هو ملامسة ظاهر جني أو شيطان لظاهر إنسان فيؤثر على دماغه ويجعله يتخبط بالأقوال والأفعال، وهو بمثابة غزو من الجني أو الشيطان لطبيعة الإنسان وهالته فيؤثر على مدارك الإنسان الحسية وعلى كهربة دماغه، ولحدوثه عدة أسباب منها ما هو خارج إرادة الشخص كالسحر والحسد ومنها بسبب ضعف الإنسان إيمانياً أو إفراطه في المشاعر كالخوف والفرح والفزع والحزن المبالغ فيه وقد يحدث بعد إصابة الاقتران.
الانعكاس التشخيص
انفراج جميع الأصابع................  ........................... ........................... مس فعلي
وأما انعكاس المس الفعلي فقد يرافقه برودة في الأطراف ونزول الدمع من وسط العينين أو من مجرى الدمع الخارجي دون بكاء،

- تابع العشق: هو صنف من الجن والشياطين يتبع الإنسان بقصد الشهوة ويقع من ذكور وإناث الجن والشياطين على ذكور وإناث الإنس وقد يكثر الاحتلام عند الشخص المصاب وتعرضه للجنابة بشكل متكرر ومزعج وخاصة عند النوم، فقد يتشكل تابع العشق بصورة أقرب الناس من الشخص المتبوع أو أي شخص معروف أو غير معروف ويعتدي عليه جنسياً سواء أكان نائماً أو شبه نائم والاعتداء كله بمثابة حلم أو احتلام لا يترتب عليه فض بكارة أو حدوث حمل أو زواج، وإذا كان الشخص المتبوع متزوج فقد يحدث نفور شديد بين الزوجين. 

- العهد: هو تسكين خدام السحر أو الجن المتلبس لجسد الشخص عن طريق من يتعامل مع الجن والشياطين كالسحرة، ويمكن حدوث إصابة العهد دون حضور الشخص إلى الساحر أو المشعوذ عن طريق أخذ اسمه واسم أمه وأحياناً تحدث بعد انقطاع المريض عن برنامج العلاج وقبل انتهاء الحالة عنده، وغالباً ما تحدث بعد ذهاب الشخص المسحور إلى ساحر أو مشعوذ طلباً للعلاج فبدلاً من أن ينهي الإصابة عنده يقوم بتثبيتها بتوثيق العهود والمواثيق بينه وبين خدام السحر. ومن علامات الإصابة أثناء جلسة الرقية ظهور انعكاس السحر على أصابع يدي المصاب أو إحداهما ثم يتبعه ارتفاع الإصبع الشاهد إلى أعلى أو تأرجحه أفقياً دون ارتفاع وقد يحدث تغير بلون أصابع اليد وخاصة أطرافها يتبعه تعرق وبرودة بها دون أي انعكاس وسحب إبهام اليدين أو أحداهما للداخل بقوة يدل على شيطان معاهد،
وأول خطوة في علاج هذه الحالات لابد من نقض العهود بقول المريض: (( نقضت جميع العهود والمواثيق مع جميع أصناف الجن والشياطين والله على ما أقول وكيل ))، ثم نتابع علاجه كما في الحالات الأخرى.
16- الوهم: هو اعتقاد وجود الشيء رغم عدم وجوده كمن يرى السراب ماء، فقد يتوهم بعض الأشخاص أنهم مصابون بإصابات الجن لظواهر وهمية أو بسبب تشخيص خاطئ، وقد يتبنى الشخص هذا الاتجاه هروباً من الواقع وعند علاج هذه الحالات يكون جسد المصاب ليناً ويستجيب لأسلوب الإيحاء بسرعة.




سألناه هل هذه التعاريف قال بها أحد السلف أو أحد العلماء الأجلاء فأجاب أنه "اجتهاد" شخصي منه
فهل هذه التعاريف جائزة شرعا أم تعتبر زيادة في الدين وبدعة لا يقبلها الشرع خاصة إذا علمنا أنها تتقاطع مع تعاريف السحرة والمشعوذين؟
كيف يمكن أن نتصور رد ابن الجوزي على مثل هذا "الاجتهاد"؟

في انتظار إجابتكم

بارك الله في جهودكم 
وصلى الله وسلم على سيد المرسلين

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

وعليكم السلام أخي الحبيب في الله أبو دعاء, الاجابة على سؤالك القيّم ستجده بين طيات وعبارات الموضوع الذي أنا بصدده ( مداخل ابليس على الانسان) المقتبس الى حد ما من كتاب تلبيس ابليس لابن الجوزي البغدادي رحمه الله, ودراستي هذه مؤلفة من ما يقارب من العشرة أجزاء يتفرع منها حوالي عشرة فروع أخرى, وقد انتهيت من حوالي ثمانية أجزاء منها مع فروعها  لغاية الآن, وسأدرجها تباعا خلال الأسبوع الحالي والقادم , حتى يتسنى للقاريء متابعتها فلا يفوته جزء منها, لأنها دراسة نوعية لم تتناولها الشبكة العنكبوتية بهذا السرد المبسط جدا والذي يستوعبه كل قاريء للاختصارات الكثيرة التي أجريتها ليكون بمتناول الجميع, حيث ولا يخفى على بال أحد أن كتاب تلبيس ابليس مكوّن من حوالي خمسمائة صفحة , اختصرتها بموضوعي هذا الى حوالي 100 صفحة أو يزيد قليلا, وكم أتمنى من ادارة المجلس العلمي تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته, هذا وأعدك بأني سأعرض موضوعك كاملا على عالم من علماء الفقه المشهود لهم بالعلم الشرعي ومن خريجي الازهر الشريف القدماء للبت فيه بطريقة علمية شرعية, ودائما تُسند المور الى أهلها امتثالا لقوله تعالى: فاسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون, ومتى يزودني بالاجابة عليه ان شاء الله تعالى , فاني لن أتوانى أبدا عرضها ضمن فقرات هذا الموضوع لتكون مرجعا لكل باحث عن العلم الشرعي.
لكن الشيء الثابت في الكتاب والسنة أخي الفاضل بأنّ المس الشيطاني والسحر حقيقتان لا جدال عليهما, وستجد دليلهما في القرآن الكريم في الآية رقم 102 من سورة البقرة, وفي خواتيم سورة الاعراف ابتداء من الآية رقم 200, وأيضا المعوذتين , واللتين نزلتا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قام عدو الله لبيد بن الاعصم بعمل سحر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان معقودا بأحد عشر عقدة , وكان قد دفنه في بئر, ونزل الأمين جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام على رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بسورتي المعوذتين الفلق والناس, وكان كلما قرأ جبريل عليه السلام عليه آية , حُلّت عقدة من السحر, حتى اذا أتى على قوله تعالى من الجنة والناس كانت عقد السحر كلها قد حلّت بفضل الله تعالى ومنته وكرمه. 
جزاك اله خيرا على هذه المشاركة, ف الدال على الخير كفاعله أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
الجزء الثالث: 
مداخل ابليس على أصحاب العقائد والديانات والملل المختلفة


الفصل أو الفرع الأول: المجوس (عبدة النار والشمس والقمر)

المجوس هي جماعة حسّن لها ابليس عبادة النار, من منطلق أنها الجوهر الذي لا يستغني العالَم عنه, وانشق منهم جماعة زيّن لهم الشيطان عبادة الشمس والقمر.

وقد أغواهم الشيطان اغواءة عظيمة بأن عبدوا البقر , لدرجة أنهم كانوا يغسلون وجوههم ببول البقر تبركا, وكلما كان البول عتيقا كلما ازدادت بركته, وكانوا يستحلون فروج أمهاتهم من منطلق أنّ الابن أولى بتسكين شهوة أمه بعد موت أبيه, واذا أرادت الحائض أن تغتسل , دفعت دينارا الى أحدهم يحملها الى بيت النار, ويقيمها على أربع ويقوم بتطهير فرجها بسبابته, وأجازوا للرجل أن يتزوج من النساء ما يحلو له منهنّ دون قيد بالعدد. 


ومن أقوالهم لعنة الله عليهم: أنّ الارض لا نهاية لها, وأن السماء انما جلد من جلود الشياطين, والرعد انما هو حركة خرخرة العفاريت المحبوسة في الافلاك, وأنّ الجبال من عظامهم, والبحر من أبوالهم ودماءهم, ومن أطرف اغواء الشيطان لهم ما اغوى به طائفة الثنوية, حيث اعتقدوا أنّ الكون يحكمه الهين, اله الخير لا يأت بشر أبدا, واله الشر لا يأت بخير أبدا, فسبحان الله عما يصفون ويشركون ويلحدون, ولعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة. 


وقد قيل أنّ أول من عبد النار هو قابيل بن آدم عليه السلام, وعن هذا فقد ذكر الطبري رحمه الله في تفسيره: أنه لما قتل قابيل هابيل وهرب من أبيه آدم عليه السلام الى اليمن أتاه ابليس فقال له: انّ هابيل انما قبل قربانه وأكلته النار لأنه كان يخدم النار ويعبدها, فانصب أنت نارا تكون لك ولعقبك, فبنى قابيل بيت نار , فهو أول من نصب النار وعبدها. 


ومن بعد قابيل فقد وسوس ابليس لخلق كثير في صرفهم عن عبادة الله عزوجل من خلال تحسينه لأقوام كثر من بعد قابيل عبادة الشمس والقمر ولآخرين عبادة الكواكب ومنها النجوم وغيرها من الضلالات التي ما أنزول الله بها من سلطان.


الفرع الثاني: طائفة السوفسطائية


ومن أهل البدع والأهواء تعالوا بنا نستعرض بعضا من هذه الطوائف المنحرفة الضالة والمضلة وأبدؤها بطائفة قلّ من الناس مَنْ سمع عنها, انها طائفة السوفسطائية.


والسوفسطائية طائفة منحرفة تنتسب الى رجل يدعى سوفسطا, وهم ينقسمون الى ثلاثة ملل: ملة العنادية وهذه الملة تنكر حقائق الأشياء وجوهرها, وملة اللارادية وهذه الملة تنكر العلم بثبوت الشيء لا بعدم ثبوته, وملة العندية وهؤلاء يعتقدون أن الحقائق تابعة للاعتقادات.


وهذه الاعتقادات كلها باطلة, وقد ورد في كتاب الاراء والديانات للحسن بن موسى رحمه الله حيث قال: رأيت المتكلمين قد غلطوا في أمر هؤلاء غلطاً بيناً, لآنهم ناظروهم وجادلوهم دون أن يثبتوا حقيقة أو يقروا بمساهدة,, اذ كيف تُكلم مَن يرتاب بحقيقة ماثلة أمام عينيه فيقول: لا أدري أيكلمني فلان أم لا وهو لا زالَ يُحدثه؟ وكيف تُناظر مَن يزعُم أنه لا يدري عن نفسه ان كان موجودا أم معدوما ؟ وكيف تُخاطب مَن يدّعي أنَّ المخاطبة بمنزلة السكوت في الابانة وأنذ الصحيح بمنزلة الفاسد؟ 


وبدع هؤلاء أنهم مصابون بوسواس ناتج عن انحراف في أمزجتهم, وما مثلنا ومثلهم الا ولدٍ قال لأبوه أعطني درهما, فعندما أبى قال: يا عماه ! قل لأبي أن يُعطيني درهما؟ فتعجبت الأم وهي لا ترى عمّ ابنها الى جانب زوجها, وازداد تعجبها ولم تدرك الحقيقة الا عندما سمعت ردّ زوجها على ابنها بأن: خذ أخوك وانصرف من وجهي, فعلمت أن زوجها وابنها حولاء.


وحُكيَ انّ رجلا من السوفسطائية كان يناظر بعض المتكلمين , فجاءه مرة فناظره, فأمر المتكلم بأن يأخذ دابة السوفسطائي, فلما خرج المكتكلم بالدابة لم يره السوفسطائي, فلما افتقدها صاح بأعلى صوته: لقد سرقوا دابتي.. فقال له المتكلم : ويحك! لعلك لم تأتِ راكباً؟ قال: كيف تقول مثل هذا؟ أنا لا أشك أبدا بأني قد جئت راكباً, فهذا أمر أتيقنه تماماً كما أني اراك امامي الان, لقد أتيت راكباً.. فقال له: اذاٍ كيف تدّعون أنه لا حقيقة لشيءٍ , وانّ حال اليقظان كحال النائم؟ فوجم السوفسطائي من اجابته التي كانت سببا في تراجعه عن مذهبه.


الفرع الثالث: طائفة الدهرية


اما طائفة الدهرية فهم الذين اجتالتهم الشياطين وجعلتهم يعتقدون أنه لا صانع لهذا الكون ولا خالقا له, وأنّ ما في الكون من مخلوقات وموجودات انما كانت بلا مُكَوِّن, وهؤلاء عندما لم يُدركوا الصانع بالحس ولم يستعملوا عقولهم فيه فقد جحدوه, وهل يشك ذو عقل وبصيرة في وجود صانع لهذا الكون؟ فاذا كان احدنا قد مرّ بقاعٍ ليس فيه بنيان, ثم عاد فرأى حائطا مبنيا لعلم أنه لا بدّ من صانع لهذا الحائط, فكيف بنا اذن أمام كون قائم وفيه من العجائب والصنائع ما فيه؟ فهذه الجبال المنصوبة, وهذه السماء المرفةعة بلا عمد, وهذه الأرض المستوية المسطوحة, وهذه الوديان والأنهار والبحار, أم يدل كل هذا على الخالق المبدع؟ أيعقل أن يكون كل ما في الكون قد خلق عبثا؟ انه الجنون بعينه من يعتقد اعتقادا كهذا, فهيكل علوي بهذه اللطافة , ومركز سفلي بهذه الكثافة أما يدلان على اللطيف الخبير؟


انظر لنفسك أيها القدري الجاحدوتأملها مليا, تامل كيف خلقك الله في أحسن تقويم؟ 


يا أيها الانسان ما غرّك بربك الكريم * الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك * في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك


أبعد كل هذا تشك وترتاب من وجود الخالق سبحانه وتعالى المبدع المصور الذي أبدع في تصويرك وأنت لا زلت نطفة في بطن أمك؟ ولكن للملحدين اعتراض على ما نقول, فويل لمن يلحد بأسماءه عزوجل, وتعالى الله عما يشركون الملك الحق لا اله الا هو العزيز الحكيم الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الانسان من طين.


الفرع الرابع: طائفة الثنوية


ومن المذاهب السخيفة الضالة والمضلة طائفة الثنويَّةِ فهم طائفة قالت: أن صانع العالم اثنان : ففاعل الخير نور, وفاعل الشر ظلمة, وهما قديمان لا يزالان قويين حساسين, سميعين بصيرين, الا أنهما يختلفان بالصوت والصورة, ومتضادان في الفعل والتدبير, فجوهر النور فاضل حسن, نيّر صافٍ, نقيٍّ طيّبَ الريح حسن المنظر, ونفسه نفسٌ خيّرة , كريمة وحكيمة نفاعة , منها الخير واللذة والسرور والصلاح, وليس فيها شيء من الضرر ولا من الشر.


اما فاعل الشر فهو ظلمة فيه من الكدر والنقص ما فيه, وفيه من نتن الريح وقبح المنظر ما فيه , ونفسه نفسٌ شريرة بخيلة سفيهة, حقيرة وذميمة منتنة ضارة , منها الشر ومنها الفساد.


وزعموا أنّ كل واحدٍ منهما له أجناس خمسة: أربعة منها أبدان والخامس هو الروح, وأبدان النور أربعة: النار والريح, والتراب والماء, وروحه الشبح.


وأبدان الظلمة أربعة: الحريق والظلمة والسموم والضباب, وروحها الدخان, وأطلقوا على أبدان النور الملائكة, وعلى أبدان الظلمة الشياطين والعفاريت.


الفرع الخامس: طائفة الديصانية


ومن المذاهب السخيفة الضالة والمضلة: طائفة الديصانية , وهي طائفة تزعم أنّ طينة العالم أو طبيعته كانت طينة خشنة, وكانت تحاكي جسم الباري الذي هو النور زماناً, فتأذى بها, فلما طال عليه ذلك, قصد تنحيتها عنه , فتوحّل فيها واختلط بها فتركب منها هذا العالم النوري والظلمي, فما كان من جهة الصلاح فمن النور, وما كان من جهة الفساد فمن الظلمة, وهؤلاء يغتالون الناس ويخنقونهم ويزعمون انهم ينتقلون بذلك الى النور من الظلمة.


تبا للزنادقة والملحدين في اعتقاداتهم التكفيرية الالحادية , كيف ينكرون قدرة الله العظيم في هذا الكون البديع, سبحانه وتعالى لا تخفى عليه خافيةو العليم المحيط بكل مخلوقاته علما, سبحانه وتعالى عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز المتعال, ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير, هو الأول والاخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم. 


وقد التف ابليس على أهل ملتنا التفافا حتى جعلهم ملحدين بقولون في الطبيعة أنها أوجدت نفسها, وقد التقيت أحدهم وحاولت أن أقنعه بأنّ للكون خالقا ومبدعا , ثم سألته ما اسمك؟ فقال: عبد الله.. اذن أنت عبدا لله, الاله المتفرد بالعبودية لا ربا سواه, أو لا زلت ترتاب بوجود الله؟ قال: أنا ولدت واسمي عبد الله, أبواي سموني عبد الله, وجلست معه زهاء الثلاث ساعات أناظره وما خلصت معه بنتيجة أبدا, فهو كالأنعام بل أضلُّ سبيلا


انّ هؤلاء الفلاسفة والملاحدة قد دخلوا على أهل ملتنا من باب قوة ذكاءهم وفطنتهم, حتى جعلوهم يرون أن الصواب يكون بااتباع هؤلاء الفلاسفة الكفرة الملحدين , فقط لاعتقادهم بأنهم حكماء تصدر منهم أفعال وأقوال تدل على ذكاءهم الشديد, ومن الحكماء الضالين المضلين سقراط وأبقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطا طاليس وجالينوس, وهؤلاء كانت لهم علوم هندسية ومنطقية وطبيعية واستخرجوا بفطنتهم أموراً خفيّة , الا أنهم عندما تكلموا في الالهيات كفروا في معتقداتهم, وقد حكي لهؤلاء المتأخرين في أمتنا انّ اولئك الحكماء كانوا ينكرون الصانع ويدفعون الشرائع ويعتقدونها نواميس وحيلاً, فصدقوها فيما حُكيَ لهم عنهم, ورفضوا شعار الدين وأهملوا الصلوات , ولابسوا المحذورات, واستهانوا بحدود الشرع, وخلعوا ربقة الاسلام, ولا زال اليهود والنصارى أحسن حال منهم كونهم متمسكين بشرائع دلت عليها معجزات, ولعلّ المبتدعين بالدين أيضا أحسن حال منهم لأنهم يتركون النظر في الأدلة , بينما هؤلاء فكفرهم يستند على ايمانهم بانّ الفلاسفة حكماء, وقد غاب عن ذهنهنم أنّ الأنبياء كانوا حكماء وزيادة.



الفرع السادس: طائفة أصحتب الهياكل 


وأما طائفة أصحاب الهياكل أو عبدة الكواكب فهي طائفة سفيهة ضالة ومضلة تدّعي أن الكواكب السبعة وهي: زحل والمشتري والمريخ والشمس والزهرة وعطارد واالقمر , هي المدبرة أمور وشئون هذا العالم من دون العزيز القهار الذي خلقهنّ, لأجل ذلك نجدهم وقد أقاموا لهم التماثيل ونصبوا لهم الأصنام , واعتبروهم الههم من دون الله عزوجل, ويقربون لكل لصنم من الكواكب السبعة ما يشبهه من الحيوان, فيقربون لصنم زحل حيوانا أعمى من الرصاص الخالص المفطور ولا يفعل خيرا قط ويتقربون اليه بالقول: أيها الاله الأعمى! قربنا لك ما يشبهك, فتقبل منا , واكفنا شرّك وشرّ أرواحك الخبيثة.


ويقربون لصنم المشتري صبيا طفلا مفطورا على الخير لا يعرف الشر قط, يقتلونه ويتقربون اليه بالقول: أيها الاله الخيّر! قربنا اليك ما يشبهك فتقبّل قرباننا وارزقنا خيرك وخير ارواحك الخيرة.


ويقربون لصنم المريخ رجلا أشقرا خبيثا منمشا ا, أي ذو شعر ابيض واسود, يصنعونه على شكل المريخ ويتقربون اليه بالقول: أيها الاله الشرير ذو الفتن والحوائج ! قربنا اليك ما يشبهك , فتقبل قرباننا واكفنا شرك وشر أرواحك الخبيثة الشريرة.


ويقربون لصنم الشمس تلك المرأة التي قتلوا ولدها للمشتري ويتقربون اليها بالقول: أنت أيتها الآلهة النورانية! قربنا اليك ما يشبهك قربانا , فارزقينا من خيرك وأعيذينا من شرك.


ويقربون لكوكب الزهرة عجوزا شمطاء ماجنة لا تبالي بالقبائح التي تفعلها, يقدمونها بين يدي الزهرة وينادون حولها: أيتها الآلهة الماجنة! أتيناك بقربان بياضه كبياضك, ومجونها كمجونك, فتقبليها منا, ثم يضرمون عليها النار, حتى اذا أصبحت رمادا حثوه في وجه الصنم.


ويقربون لصنم عطارد شابا أسمرا متادبا ويتقربون اليه بالقول: أيها الرب الظريف! أتيناك بشخص ظريف, وبطبعك اهتدينا, فتقبّل منا , ثم ينشرون الشاب الى أربع قطع مربعة, أويحرقونها وينثرون رمادها في وجه الصنم.


ويقربون لصنم القمر رجلا كبير الوجه ويتقربون اليه بالقول: يا بريد الآلهة وخفيف الاجرام العلوية.


فقولوا : الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه كما ينبغي لجلاله وعظيم سلطانه على نعمة الاسلام وعبادة الواحد القهار الها واحدا لا شريك له هو الأول لا شيء قبله, والاخر لا شيء بعده, والظاهر والباطن لا شيء دونه, عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال, سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون, ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير.


قصة عبادة الاصنام


لو بحثنا عن كل ضالة ومضلة لوجدنا ابليس لعنة الله عليه يقف خلفها, ومن ضلالات ابليس للجهلة من الكثير من الناس كانت عبادة الاصنام, وأول من سنّ عبادة


انّ عبادة الاصنام عبادة قديمة قِدَمَ الزمان, وكما قيل فانّ اول من عبد الاصنام كانوا قوم شيت بن آدم عليه السلام, فكان ابليس لعنة الله عليه قد زيّن لهم هذه العبادة تقربا الى الله عزوجل الخالق تبارك وتعالى , وهم بذلك لا ينكرون وجود الخالق تبارك وتعالى, ولا ينكرون أنه سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شيء في هذا الكون, ولكنه الاشراك بالله عزوجل, وعندما قيل لهم: طالما تؤمنون بوجود الله عزوجل, اذن لم تعبدون هذه الأصنام؟ قالوا, قول الله تعالى في مستهل سورة الزمر: ما نعبدهم الا ليُقربونا الى اللهِ زُلفى


وكي ندرك الى من تعود قصة الاصنام التي كانوا يعبدونها في ذلك الزمان, تعالوا بنا ننصت الى هشام بن محمد السائب الحلبي رحمه الله , وهو يحدثنا برواية رواها عن أبيه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال:.. فكان بنو شيت بن آدم عليهما الصلاة والسلام يأتون جسد آدم في المغارة فيعظمونه ويترحمون عليه, فقال رجل من بني قابيل: يا بني قابيل ! انّ لبني شيت دواراً يدورون حوله ويعظمونه, وليس لكم شيء, فنحت لهم صنماً فكان أول من عملها, قال: وأخبرني أبي أنه كان ود , وسواع ويغوث ويعوق ونسرا, قوما صالحين , فلماماتوا جزع أقاربهم عليهم, فقال رجل من بني قابيل: يا قوم! هل لكم أن أعمل لكم خمسة أصنام على صورهم , غير أنني لا أقدر أن أجعل فيها أرواحا؟ فقالوا: نعم , فنحت لهم خمسة أصنام على صورهم ونصبها لهم, فكان الرجل منهم يأتي أخاه وعمّه وابن عمه فيعظمه ويسعى حوله حتى ذهب ذلك القرن أو الجيل الأول, ثم جاء عهد أنوش بن شيت فعظموهم وهكذا حتى جاء عمرو بن لُحي وكان عمرو لن لحيي كاهناً ويكنى بأبو ثمامة وله أعوانٌ من الجن, وهو أول من أدخل عبادة الاصنام الى تهامة في جزيرة العرب, فأجابه عوف بن عذرة فدفع اليه ودا فحمله الى وادي القرى بدومة الجندل وسمى ابنه عبد ود نسبة له, وهو أول من سمى بهذا الاسم, فلم يزل قومه يتوارثون عبادة الاصنام حتى جاء الله عزوجل بالاسلام.


وفي ذلك يروي ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: رفعت لي النار فرأيت عمرو بن لُحَيّْ قصيراً أحمر أزرق يجرُّ قصبة في النار.. قلت: من هذا ؟ قيل: هذا عمرو بن لحي, أول من بحّرَ البحيرة, ووصل الوصيلة, وسيّب السائبة, وحمى الحمام, وغيّر دين اسماعيل , ودعا العرب الى عبادة الأوثان.


ثم بعد ذلك عبد العرب الهة أسموها مُناة وكانت لقبائل هذيل وخزاعة, وكانت منصوبة على البحر الاحمر بمنطقة تدعى قديد بين مكة والمدينة, حتى أنّ جميع العرب عظمت هذه الالهة من بينهم الأوس والخزرج, ولما جاء الله بالاسلام أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب فهدمها يوم فتح مكة.


ثم اتخذ العرب اللات وهي أحدث من مناة, وهي عبارة عن صخرة مرتفعة , وكانت سدنتها من ثقيف, وكانت قريش وجميع العرب تعظم اللات, لدرجة أنهم أطلقوا اسمها على ابناءهم فصاروا يسمون زيد اللات, وتيم اللات, وكانت في موضع منارة مسجد الطائف , ولما جاء الله عزوجل بالاسلام أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه الى الطائف فهدمها وأضرم فيها النار. 


ثم اتخت العرب العُزّى, وهي أحدث من الآلهة, وقد اتخذها ظالم بن أسعد في بوادي نخلة الشامية, وبنوا عليها بيتاً وكانوا يسمعون منه الصوت.


فعن هشام الحلبي رحمه الله برواية ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كانت العُزّى شيطانة تأتي ثلاث سمرات ببطن نخلة, فلما افتتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة بعث خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه فقال: ائت بطن نخلة فانك تجد ثلاث سمرات, فاعتضد الاولى, فأتاها خالد رضي الله عنه فعضدها, فلما جاء رضي الله عنه اليه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: هل رأيت شيئا؟ فقال رضي الله عنه: لا.. فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: فاعضدد الثانية , فأتاها رضي الله عنه فعضدها, ثم أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: هل رأيت شيئا؟ فقال رضي الله عنه: لا.. فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: فاعضض الثالثة , فاتاها رضي الله عنه فاذا هو بجنيّة نافشة شعرها, واضعة يديها على عاتقها, تصرّ بأسنانها, وخلفها ديبة السلمى, وكان سادنها, فقال خالد رضي الله عنه: 


يا عزّ كفرانك لا سبحانك...اني رأيت الله قد أهانك


ثم ضربها ففلق رأسها فاذا هي حُمَمَة, ثم عضد الشجرة وقتل ديبة السادن, ثم أتى خالد رضي الله عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: تلك العزى ولا عزى بعدها للعرب. 


ثم عبدت العرب هُبل, وهذا الصنم كان في جوف الكعبة وكان مصنوعا من عقيق أحمر على صورة انسان مكسورة يده اليمنى , وعندما أدركته قريشا جعلت له يداً من ذهب , وكان أول من نصبه في جوف الكعبة خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر, وجعل أمامه سبعة أقداح مكتوب في أحدها صريح وفي الاخر ملصقو فاذاارتابوا في مولود ما أهدوا له هدية ثم ضربوا بالقدح, فان خرج صريح ألحقوه, وان خرج ملصقا دفعوه, وكانوا اذا اختصموا في أمر ما أو أرادوا سفرا أو عملا أتوه فاستقسموا بالأقداح عنده, وهو الذي قال له أبو سفيان رضي الله عنه يوم أحد قبل أن يمنّ الله عليه بنعمى الاسلام: أعل هُبل! أي أعلي دينك.فقال يومها رسول الله صلى اله عليه وسلم لأصحابه رضي الله عنهم: ألا تجيبونه؟ قالوا: وما نقول؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: قولوا الله أعلى وأجلَّ. 


ثم عبدت العرب أساف ونائلة, فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: أنّ أساف رجل من جرهم يقال له أساف بن يعلى ونائلة بنت زيد من جرهم, وكان يتعشقها في أرض اليمن, فأقبلا حجاجاً فدخلا البيت, فوجدا غفلة من الناس, وخلوة من البيت, ففجر بها في البيت فمُسخا , فأصبحوا وجدوهما ممسوخين, فأخرجوهما فوضعوهما موضعهما, فعبدته خزاعة وقريش, ومن حجّ البيت بعد من العرب.


وقد قيل أنهما قد مسخا الى حجرين وقد وضعا عند البيت ليقظ بهما الناس, فلما عبدت الاصنام عبدا معها, وكان أحدهما ملصقا بالكعبة والآخر مكان زمزم, ثم نقلت قريش الذي كان ملصقا بالكعبة الى جوارالآخر, وباتوا ينحرون ويذبحون لهما.


وكانت لقبيلة دوس (القبيلة التي منها أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه) صنم يقال له ذو الكفين , فلما أسلمت القبيلة بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الطفيل بن عمرو رضي الله عنه فحرقه. 


وكانت لقبيلة بني الحارث بن يشكر صنما يقال له ذو الثرى, وكان لقضاعة ولخم وجذام وعاملة وغطفان صنم في مشارف الشام يقال له: الأُقيصر. 


وكانت لقبيلة مزينة صنم يقال له: فهم, ونسبة اليه كانت تسمى عبد فهم. 


وكانت لقبيلة عنزة صنم يقال له سعير.


وكانت لقبيلة طيء (التي اليها ينتسب أكرم العرب حاتم الطائي) صنم يقال له الفلس


وهكذا فقد كان لأهل كل واد في مكة صنم في بيته يعبدونه, فاذا أراد أحدهم السفر كانوا آخر شيء يفعلونه قبل مغادرة البيت التمسح بالصنم, وأول شيء يفعلونه عند دخولهم البيت قادمين من السفر التمسح به, ومن لم يكن له صنم ولا بيت, كان ينصب حجرا ثم يطوف به وسموها الآنصاب. 


ولما منّ الله تبارك وتعالى على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه من المهاجرين والانصار وفتحوا مكة , كان أول شيء فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن دخل الكعبة المشرفة وأخذ يطعن بطرفي قوسه في عيونها ووجوهها مردا عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله تعالى: جاء الحق وزهق الباطل انّ الباطل كان زَهوقاً


ثم أمر بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بها فكفئت على وجوهها ثم أخرجت من الكعبة وأحرقت.


عبادة النجوم


ويتابع ابليس غوايته لبني آدم الجهلة الذين لم يسخروا عقولهم وتفكيرهم في تدبير ما يفعلون, لأجل ذلك فقد وجد ابليس ضالته عند أقوام كثيرة وسوس لها فاستابت له, فوسوس لأقوام بعبادة القمر ولأقوام آخرين بعبادة النجوم, ولآخرين بعبدة البقر والخيل ولآخرين بعبادة الملائكة وهكذا.


وقال ابن قتيبة رحمه الله: كان قوم في الجاهلية قد عبدوا الشعرى وفتنوا بها, وكان أبو كبشة أول من عبدها, وقد خالف مشركي قريش في عبادتهم, فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار الها واحدا لا شريك له, وترك كل ما يُعبدُ من دون الله قالوا: هذا ابن أبي كبشة, أي شبهه ومثيله في خلافه صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم على اعتبار أنّ أبي كبشة عابد الشعرى كان أول من خالف عبادتهم للأوثان, تماما كما قالت بتو اسرائيل لمريم عليها السلام: يا أخت هارون, أي يا شبيهة هارون في الصلاح والتقوى.


وزيّن ابليس لعنة الله عليه لآخرين عبادة الملائكة عليهم السلام, وقالوا عنهم أنهم بنات الله عزوجل وجل, تعالى الله عن هذا علوا كبيرا, وقد ورد هذا في قوله تعالى:


وزيّن ابليس لآخرين عبادة الخيل والبقر, وكان السامري من قوم يعبدون البقر, وهذا فقد صاغ لهم عجلا, وجاء في بعض الكتب أنّ فرعون كان يعبد تيساً


الجاهلية وعبادة الأوثان


يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في سورة البقرة 170: واذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله, قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباؤنا, أولوا كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون


ولعلّ أقبح وسوسة يوسوس بها ابليس لبني آدم الجهلة تقليد الآباء في كل شيء وعلى رأسها طقوس العبادة من غير نظر ولا تفكير كما في قوله تعالى الكريم.


اقسمت الجاهلية في عبادتها لأقسام عدة: منها ما سلك طريق الدهرية الذين انكروا وجود خالق لهذا الكون وأنكروا البعث بعد الموت وفيهم قال الله تعالى في سورة الجاثية 24: ما هي الا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيي وما يُهلكُنا الا الدهر,


ومنهم من أقروا وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكنهم عبدوا معه عزوجل الأوثان, فجحدوا الرسل وأنكروا البعث وهؤلاء هم المشركون.


ومال قوم آخرون الى عبادة الملائكة فزعموا أنها بنات الله عزوجل تعالى الله عما يصفون.


وما آخرون الى مذهب اليهود ومذهب المجوس.


وكان ممّن يُقرُّ بالخالق تبارك وتعالى وأنّ لكل حياة بداية ونهاية, وثواب وعقاب عبد المطلب بن هاشم جد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكان عبد المطلب كلما رأى ظالما لم تصبه عقوبة أبدا وكان يقول: تالله انّ وراء هذه الدار لدار يجزى فيها المحسن والمسيء.


وأيضا كان هناك ممن يوافق عبد المطلب في اعتقاده هذا كل من:


زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل, وقس بن ساعدة, وعامر بن الظرب, وزيد الفوارس بن حصن , وزهير بن أبي سلمى حيث كان يقول:


يُؤخِرُ فيُوضعُ في كتابٍ فيُدَّخرُ....ليوم  ِ الحسابِ أو يُعجِّلُ فينتقمُ


وقد أسلم فيما بعد.


ومنهم أيضا القلمس بن أمية الكناني , حتى أنه ذات يوم كان يخطب بفناء الكعبة وكانت العرب لا تغادر الكعبة حتى تسمع موعظته ووصاياه لهم, فقال يوما: يا معشر العرب1 أطيعوني ترشدوا.. قالوا: وماذاك؟ قال: انكم تفردتم بآلهة شتى , واني لأعلم ما الله بكل هذا, وأن الله ربّ هذه الالهة, وانه ليُحبُّ أن يُعبدَ وحده.


وما سمعت العرب ذلك حتى تفرقت عنه وعن سماع مواعظه.


وأكثر هؤلاء ركنوا الى الشرك الا قليلا منهم تمسكوا بالتوحيد ورفض عبادة الاصنام من هؤلاء: قس بن ساعدة, وزيد بن عمر بن نفيل.


ولا زالت الجاهلية تبتدع وتبتدع البدع الكثيرة ومنها النسيء: وهو تحريم الشهر الحرام وتحليل الشهر الحرام, حيث كانت العرب في الجاهلية تحرمه عاما وتحلله عاما آخر, وكانت قد تمسكت بدين ابراهيم عليه السلام بتحريم الأشهر الاربعة, فاذا احتاجوا الى تحليل شهر الله المحرم لأجل شن الحرب, نجدهم أخروا تحريمه الى صفر ومن صفغر الى ما يليه وهكذا حتى تتدافع السنة كلها, واذا حجوا قالوا: لبيك لا شريك لك الا شريكا هو لك, تملكه وما ملك.


ومن البدع التي ابتدعوها في الجاهلية: توريث الذكر دون الأنثى, ومنها توريث زوجة الميت لأقرب الناس اليه, فكان اذا مات أحدهم ورث نكاح زوجته أقرب الناس اليه, ومنها البحيرة وهي الناقة التي تلد خمس أبطن فان جاء الخامس أنثى شقوا اذنها وحرّم أكلها على النساء, والسائبة من الانعام كانوا يسيبونها أي يتركوها هكذا معلقة, فلا يركبون لها ظهرا ولا يحلبون لها لبنا, والوصيلة: وهي الشاة التي تلد سبعة ابطن , وأيا كان السابع ذكرا أو انثى حرّموا ذبحها بقولهم: هذه وصلت أخاها فلا تذبح, وتكون منافعها للرجال دون النساء , فاذا ماتت اشترك فيها (انتفع منها) الرجال والنساء.


وهناك الحام, وهو الفحل الذي ينتج من ظهره عشرة أبطن, فاذا كان كذلك قالوا: قد حمى ظهره, فيسيبونه ويتركونه لأصنامهم ولا يستخدمونه في شيء ولا يحملون عليه شيئا, واذا سئلوا عن فعلهم هذا كانوا يفترون على الله الكذب ويقولون: ان الله عزوجل أمرنا بهذا, فجاء القرآن الكريم ليكذب ادعاءهم كما في قوله تعالى في مستهل سورة المائدة: 


ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام , ولكن الذين كفروا يفترون على الله الكذب


فردّ الله عزوجل عليهم فيما حرموه من البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام, وفيما أحلوه بقولهم قوله تعالى قي سورة الانعام 139: خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا,


قل آالذكرين حرّمَ أمْ الأنثثين


والمعنى هنا ان كان الله تعالى قد حرّم الذكرين, فتكون كل الذكور حرام, وان كان الله عزوجل قد حرم الانثيين, فتكون كل الاناث محرمة, وان كان الله تعالى قد حرّم ما اشتملت عليه أرحام الانثيين, فهذا يعني أنّ التحريم يشمل الذكور والاناث على حد سواء, فيكون كل مولود منها حراما


ثم زيّن لهم ابليس أبناءهم وبناتهم, وباتوا يقتلون البنات ويطعمونها لكلابهم, ومن أفرى الفري على الله عزوجل أنهم قالوا: لولا أنّ الله يريد لنا هذا الاشراك لمنعنا عنه, ولحال بيننا وبينه, فعلقوا اشراكهم بالمشيئة وتركوا الأمر والعمل بهذه المشيئة التي تعم الكائنات كلها


جاحدي النبوات والرسالات السماوية

الفرع السابع: 


الهندوس والسيخ والبراهمة

وقد عبدت هاتين الطائفتين النار والبقر: فالهندوس عبدوا النار, والسيخ عبدوا البقر. 


وقد ذكر ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه تلبس ابليس أنّ ابليس قد زيّن لهم جحد النبوات ليسد طريق ما يصل من الاله, وقد اختلف أهل الهند, فمنهم دهرية ومنهم ثنوية, ومنهم على مذهب البراهمةو ومنهم من يعتقد نبوة آدم وابراهميم عليهما الصلاة والسلام فقط, وقد حكى أبو محمد النويختي رحمه الله في كتاب الاراء والديانات أنّ قوما من الهند من البراهمة أثبتوا وجود الخالق والرسل والجنة والنار, وزعموا أنّ رسولهم ملك أتاهم في صورة البشر من غير كتاب له, , وأنّ له أربعة أيدي واثنتا عشر رأسا كلها رؤوس حيوانات, وأنه أمرهم بتعظيم النار, ونهاهم عن القتل والذبائح الا ما كان للنار, ونهاهم عن الكذب وشرب الخمر وأباح لهم الزنا وعبادة البقر, ومن ارتد منهم ورجع حلقوا رأسه ولحيته وحاجبيه ورموشه, ثم يذهب فيسجد للبقر. 


فالبراهمة قبيلة هندية قديمة وفيها أشراف الهند قبيلة بالهند فيهم أشراف أهل الهند , ويقولون أنهم من ولد برهمي ملك من ملوكهم قديم ولهم علامة ينفردون بها وهي خيوط ملونة بحمرة وصفرة يتقلدونها تقلد السيوف , وقد أنكروا النبوات وتفرقوا أصنافا فمنهم أصحاب البددة , ومنهم أصحاب الفكرة ومنهم أصحاب التناسخ, وهذه الطائفة كما ذكر ابن الجوزي رحمه اللهفي كتابه تلبس ابليس قدألقي عليها ابليس ست شبهات:


الأولى: أنهم انكروا الأنبياء والرسل, وقالوا فيهم قوله تعالى: ما هذا الا بشر مثلكم, فأنكروا امداد الله عزوجل بعض الناس برسائل ومصالح ووصايا يصلح بها العالم ويحسّن أخلاقهم ويقيم بها سياستهم, وقد أشار الله سبحانه وتعالى الى ذلك بقوله في مستهل سورة يونس:


أكان الناس عجباً أن أوحينا الى رجلٍ منهم أن أنذر الناس


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: أنهم لو ناطقوا العقول لأجازت اختيار شخص بشخص لخصائص يعلو بها جنسه, فيصلح بتلك الخصائص لتلقف الوحي, اذ ليس أحد يصلح لذلك وقد علم الكل أن الله سبحانه وتعالى ركّب الامزجة متفاوتة وأخرج الى الوجود أدوية تقاوم ما يعرض من الفساد البدني, فاذا كان الله تعالى قد أمدّ النبات والأحجار بخواص لاصلاح ابدان خلقت للفناء في الدنيا والبقاء في الاخرة لم يعجزه الله عزوجل ان يخصّ شخصا من خلقه بالحكمة البالغة والدعاية اليه اصلاحا لمن يفسد العالم بسوء الاخلاق والافعال, ومعلوم أن المخالفين لا يستنكرون أن يختص أقوام بالحكمة ليسكنوا فورات الطباع الشريرة بالموعظة, فكيف ينكرون امداد الباري سبحانه بعض الناس برسائل ومصالح ووصايا يصلح بها العالم ويحسّن أخلاقهم ويقيم بها سياستهم, وقد أشار الله سبحانه وتعالى الى ذلك بقوله في مستهل سورة يونس:


أكان الناس عجباً أن أوحينا الى رجلٍ منهم أن أنذر الناس


الثانية: أنهم قالوا هلا أرسل الله ملكا من الملائكة , فانها اليه أقرب ومن الشك فيهم أبعد, وقد نزل قوله تعالى في سورة الفرقان:


وقالوا ما لهذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا 


وان كانت هذه الآية نزلت في كفار قريش , فهي تنطبق عليهم في معتقدهم.


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: أنه ليس في قوى البشر رؤية الملَك, وانما الله تعالى يقوي الانبياء بما يرزقهم من ادراك الملائكة , ولهذا قال الله جلّ وعلا في سورة الانعام 9: ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا, اي لينظروا اليه ويأنسوا به ويفهموا عنه, ثم قال عزوجل: وللبسنا عليهم ما كانوا يلبسون, أي لخلطنا عليهم ما يخلطون على أنفسهم حتى يشكوا فلا يدرون أملَكٌ هو أم آدمي.


الثالثة: أنهم قالوا: نرى ما تدّعيه الأنبياء من علم الغيب والمعجزات, وما يلقى اليهم من الوحي يُظهر جنسه على الكهنة والسحرة, فلم يبق لنا دليل نفرق به بين الصحيح والفاسد.


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: ان الله تبارك وتعالى بيّن الحجج ثمّ بثّ الشبهة وكلّف العقول الفرق, فلا يقدر ساحر أن يُحْيي ميتا, ولا أن يُخرج من عصا حيا, وأما الكاهن فقد يُصيبُ ويُخطىءُ بخلاف النبوة التي لا خطأ فيها بوجه.


الرابعة: قالوا: لا يخلو ما أن تجىء به الأنبياء بما يوافق العقل, أو بما يخالفه, فان جاؤوا بما يخالفه لم يقبل, وان جاؤوا بما يوافقه فالعقل يغني عنه.


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: قد ثبت أنّ كثيراً من النس يعجزون عن سياسات الدنيا حتى يحتاجون الى متمم , كلحكماء والسلاطين, اذا كان الأمر كذلك عند بني البشر فكيف بأمور الالهية؟


الخامسة:قالوا قد جاءت الشرائع بأشياء ينفر منها العقل, فكيف يجوز أن تكون صحيحة من ذلك ايلام الحيوان؟


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: أنّ العقل ينكر ايلام الحيوان بعضه لبعض, وان حكم الخالق عزوجل بالايلام لم يبق للعقل اعتراض, وبيان ذلك: انّ العقل قد استوعب حكمة الخالق عزوجل, ولأنّ هذا أمر مسلم به, فقد اوجبت عليه هذه المعرفة التسليم لما خفي عنه.


ولقد خلق الله عزوجل الاحيوان البهيم للحيوان الكريم, فلو لم يذبح لكثر وضاق به المرعى ولمات فيتأذى من جيفته الحيوان الكريم, واما ألم الذبح فانه يُستر, ومن رحمة الله عزوجل بخلقه أنه لم يُشعر الحيوان بألم الذبح, واذا قطعت الأوداج سريعا, فانّ ألم الجسم لا يصل الى محل الاحساس وهو أغشية الدماغ, ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اذا ذبح أحدكم فليُحدّ شفرته وليُرِحْ ذبيحته.


السادسة: أنهم قالوا: ربما يكون اهل الشرائع قد ظفروا بخواص من حجارة وخشب.


والجواب على هذه الشبهة: أنّ هذا كلام ينبغي أن يُستحى من ايراده, ذلك ان المعجزات الالهية ليست نوعا واحدا, بل هي بين صخرة خرجت منها ناقة, وعصا انقلبت حيّة , وحجر تفجر عيونا, وهذا القرآن الذي نزل, فالأسماع تدركه والأفكار تتدبره, والتحدي به على الدوام, ولم يقدر أحد على مداناة منه, فأين هذا والخاصة والسحر والشعوذة؟


أفعال البراهمة الضالة والمضلة 


البراهمة كما سبق وقلنا أنهم أقوام من الهند قد حسّن لهم ابليس أن يتقربوا باحراق أنفسهم فيحفر للانسان منهم أخدوداً وتجتمع الناس , فيأتي مضمخاً بالخلوق والطيب, وتضرب المعزف زالطبول والصنوج ويقولون: طوبى لهذه النفس التي تذهب الى الجنة, ويقول هو: ليكن هذا القربان مقبولا ويكون ثوابه الجنة, ثم يُلقي نفسه في الاخدود, فيحترق, فاذا هرب نابذوه وتبرؤوا منه حتى يعود.


ومنهم من يُحمى له الصخرفلا يزال يلزم صخرة صخرة حتى يثقب جوفه وتندلق أمعاءه فيموت.


ومنهم من يقف قريبا من النار الى أن يسيل ودكه فيقط ميتا,


ومنهم من يقطع من ساقه وفخذه قطعا ويلقيها الى النار والناس يزكونه ويمتدحونه ويسألون مثل مرتبته حتى يموت.


ومنهم من يقف في اخثاء البقر الى ساقه ويشعل النار فيحترق.


ومنهم من يعبد الماء من منطلق قوله تعالى: وخلقنا من الماء كل شيء حي, فيقول: الماء حياة كل شيء فيسجد له


ومنهم من يجهز له أخدودا قريبا من الماء فيقع في الاخدود حتى اذا التهب قام فانغمس في الماء ثم رجع الى الاخدود حتى يموت, فان مات وهو بين الماء والاخدود حزن أهله وقالوا: حُرم الجنة, وان مات في أحدهما شهدوا له بالجنة.


ومنهم من يُزهقُ نفسه بالجوع والعطش فغيضرب الطعام والشراب حتى يموت


ومنهم من يهيم في الارض حتى يموت


ومنهم من يغرق نفسه بالنهر


ومنهم من يمتنع عن النساء ولا يواري العورة, فيصعد الى جبل شاهق تحته رجل بيده كتاب يقرأ فيه يقول: طوبى لمن ارتقى هذا الجبل ويعجُّ بطنه ويخرج أمعاءه بيده.


ومنهم من يأخذ الصخور فيرضُّ بها جسده حتى يموت: والناس تقول: طوبى لك وعندهم تهران فيخرج أقوام من عبادهم يوم عيدهمو وهناك رجال فيأخذون ما على العباد من الثياب ويبطحونهم فيقطعونهم نصفين ثم يلقون كل نصف في نهر, وهم يزعمون أنهما يجريان في الجنة. 


ومنهم من يخرج الى براح ومعه جماعة يدعون له ويهنئونه بنيته, فاذا أضجر , جلس وجمع له سباع من كل جهة, فيتجرد من ثابه ثم يتمدد على الارض والناس ينظرون اليه كيف تأكله الطير, فاذا تفرقت الطير, تأتي جماعة فتجمع عظامه وتحرقها ليتركوا بها.


ومنهخم من زعم أن الجنة اثنتان وثلاثون مرتبة, وأن النار اثنتان وثلاثون مرتبة.


فسبحان من أعمى قلوبهم حتى قادهم ابليس هذا المقادم.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
الجزء الرابع - اليهود والنصارى والصابئين والخوارج 
*يقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في سورة الانعام 159* 
*انّ الذين فرقوا دينَهُمْ وكانوا شِيَعاً لست منهُمْ في شيءٍ, انما أمرُهُمْ الى اللهِ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بما كانوا يفعلون* 
*ورد في تفسير الامام ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة أنها نزلت في اليهود والنصارى, وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: انّ اليهود والنصارى اختلفوا قبل مبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فتفرقوا, فلما بعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل الله عليه هذه الآية الكريمة,.*
*وعن قوله تعالى وكلنوا شيعا: أي فرقاُ ومللاً ونِحَلاً , وقد اختلفت الاراء فيه, فمنهم من قال هم الخوارج, ومنهم من قال: هم أصحاب البدع, والظاهر أنّ الآية الكريمة عامة في كل من فارق دين الله عزوجل وكان مخالفاً له, فالله تبارك وتعالى بعث رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله, وشرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم واحد لا اختلاف فيه ولا افتراق, فمن اختلف فيه وكانوا فرقاً كأهل المللل والنحل والاهواء والضلالات, فانّ الله تبارك وتعالى قد برّأَ رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما هم فيه والحمد لله ربّ العالمين, . وفي الحديث الشريف: نحن معاشر الانبياء أولاد علان ديننا واحد, فهذا هو الصراط المستقيم , وهو ما جاءت به الرسل جميعا أن اعبدوا الله الها واحدا لا شريك له, ومن ثمّ التمسك بشريعة الرسول المتأخر صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه, ومن خالف ذلك فضلالات وجهالات وآراء وأهواء, والرسل جميعا عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه براءٌ منها كما في قوله تعالى: لست منهم في شيء...وقوله تعالى: انما أمرهم الى الله ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يفعلون..وهذا تماما كقوله تعالى: انّ الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة, ثم بيّن الله تبارك وتعالى لطفه سبحانه في حكمه وعدله يوم القيامة فأتبع الآية الكريمة بقوله في سورة الانعام 160: من جاء بالحسنةِ فله عشْرُ أمثالها, ومن جاءَ بالسيئةِ فلا يُجزى الا مثلها, وهم لا يظلمون* 
*وفي حديث عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة ، فواحدة في الجنة ، وسبعون في النار ، وافترقت النصارى على ثنتين وسبعين فرقة ، فإحدى وسبعون في النار ، وواحدة في الجنة ، والذي نفس محمد بيده لتفترقن أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ، واحدة في الجنة ، وثنتان وسبعون في النار . قيل : يا رسول الله من هم ؟ قال : الجماعة* 
*من خلال ما سبق من الكتاب والسنة أنّ هناك من خلقه تبارك وتعالى ما ينتهج فرقا ومللا ونحلا بعيدة كل البعد عما شرعه الله عزوجل في جميع الشرائع السماوية الى يوم القيامة ليختمه بشرع الاسلام ,قال عزوجل في سورة آل عمران 19: انّ الدين عند الله الاسلام*
*وقال في سورة آل عمران 85: ومنْ يبتغِ غيرَ الاسلامَ ديناً فلنْ يُقبَلَ منهُ وهوَ في الآخرةِ من الخاسرين*
*وقال في مستهل سورة المائدة: ورضيتُ لكمْ الاسلامَ ديناً*
*والمقصود من تعبير الاسلام هنا: كل من أسلم وجهه لله مسلما , من خلق آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام الى أن يرث الله عزوجل الأرض ومن عليها دون تحريف وتعديل في منهج الله عزوجل وشرعه, وأنذ يعبد الله عزوجل الها واحدا لا شريك له, ويؤمن به عزوجل ايماناً لا ريب فيه , ويؤمن بملائكته وكتبه ورسله وبالقدر خيره وشره, ويقتفي أثر الشرع الكريم كما جاء به الرسول الأمين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه , خاتم للانبياء والمرسلين برسالة الاسلام العظيم* 
*والآن هيا بنا نستعرض في هذه الجولة السريعة بعضا من الملل والنحل والفرق التي تفرقت عن الاسلام , والفرق التي ظهرت قبل الاسلام ولا زالت تمارس طقوسها الدينية , والاسلام بريء منها جميعاً براءة الذئب من دم يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام* 

*اغواء ابليس لليهود* 
*ذكر الامام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه تلبيس ابليس عن تلبيس ابليس لليهود والنصارى, فقال: قال المصنف قد لبس ابليس على اليهود والنصارى في أشياء كثيرة نذكر منها أولا ما تلبسه على اليهود* 
*لقد شبّه اليهود عليهم اللعائن شبهوا الخالق بالخلق , وكا ذكر القرآن الكريم في سورة التوبة 30: وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله, ولو فهموا أن حقيقة البنوة لا تكون إلا بالتبعيض , وأنّ الخالق ليس بذي أبعاض لأدركوا الحقيقة كلها, وسبب قولهم ذاك عن عزير عليه السلام ما ورد في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة 258: أو كالذي مرّ على قريةٍ وهي خاويةٌ على عروشها, قال أنّى يُحْيي هذا الأرض بعد موتها, فأماته الله مائة عامٍ ثم بعثه* 
*وليس هذا فحسب بل زعموا أن الإله المعبود انما هو رجل من نور على كرسي من نور على رأسه تاج من نور وله أعضاء كما للآدميين , فتكلموا بذلك من ظنونهم الفاسدة* 
*وما يدل على أن اليهود كانوا في بعد من الذهن , أنهم لما رأوا أثر القدرة في فرق البحر لهم ثم مروا على أصنام طلبوا مثلها فقالوا لموسى عليه الصلاة السلام قوله تعالى: اجعل لنا إلها كما لهم آلهة فلما زجرهم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن ذلك بقي في نفوسهم فظهر المستور بعبادتهم العجل . والذي حملهم على هذا شيئان: أحدهما جهلهم بالخالق.. والثاني أنهم أرادوا ما يسكن إليه الحس لغلبة الحس عليهم وبعد العقل عنهم, ولولا جهلهم بالمعبود ما اجترأوا عليه بالكلمات القبيحة كقولهم قوله تعالى: إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء* 
*وقولهم قوله تعالى: يد الله مغلولة ..., تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا, ولعنهم لعنا كبيرا.* 
*ومن اغواء ابليس لهم أنهم قالوا: لا يجوز نسخ الشرائع وقد علموا أنّ من دين آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام جواز نكاح الأخوات وذوات المحارم والعمل يوم السبت, ثم نسخ ذلك بشريعة موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, وقالوا إذا أمر الله تعالى بشيء كان حكمه فلا يجوز تغييره , ونحن نقول قد يكون التغيير في بعض الأوقات حكمة فإن تقلب الآدمي من صحة إلى مرض ومن مرض إلى موت كله حكمة, وقد حظرالله عزوجل عليهم العمل يوم السبت, وأطلق لهم العمل يوم الأحد , وهذا من جنس ما أنكروا, وقد أمر الله تعالى إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بذبح ابنه ثمّ نهاه عن ذلك.* 
*ومن اغواءات ابليس لهم أنهم قالوا قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة: لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة, وهذه الأيام هي الايام التي عُبد فيها العجل.* 
*ثم حملهم إبليس على العناد المحض فجحدوا ما كان في كتابهم من صفة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم, وغيروا ذلك وقد أمروا أن يؤمنوا به ورضوا بعذاب الآخرة, فعلماؤهم عاندوا وجهالهم قلدوا, ثم العجب أنهم غيروا ما أمروا به وحرّفوا ودانوا بما يريدون, فأين العبودية ممّن يترك الأمر ويعمل بالهوى؟ ثم أنهم كانوا يخالفون موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ويعيبونه حتى أنهم بقتل هارون عليه الصلاة والسلام , واتهموا داود عليه الصلاة والسلام بزوجة أوريا.*  

*روى الامام الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما من حديث محمود بن لبيد عن سلمة بن سلامة بن وقش قال: كان لنا جار من اليهود في بني عبد الأشهل فخرج علينا يوما من بيته قبل مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى وقف على مجلس بني عبد الأشهل قال سلمة: وأنا يومئذ أحدث من فيهم سنا علي بردة مضطجعا فيها بفناء أهلي فذكر البعث والقيامة والحساب والميزان والجنة والنار فقال ذلك لقوم أهل شرك وأصحاب أوثان لا يرون بعثا كائنا بعد الموت فقال له ويحك: يا فلان أترى هذا كائنا أن الناس يبعثون بعد موتهم إلى دار فيها جنة ونار يجزون فيها بأعمالهم قال نعم والذي يحلف به يود أحدهم أن له لحظة من تلك النار بأعظم تنور في الدار يحمونه ثم يدخلونه إياه فيطبقونه عليه وأن ينجو من تلك النار غدا قال له ويحك وما آية ذلك قال نبي مبعوث من نحو هذه البلاد وأشار بيده نحو مكة واليمن قالوا ومتى نراه قال فنظر إلي وأنا من أحدثهم سنا أن يستنفذ هذا الغلام عمره يدركه قال سلمة فوالله ما ذهب الليل والنهار حتى بعث الله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو حي بين أظهرنا فآمنا به , وكفر به بغيا وحسدا فقلنا له : ويلك يا فلان ! ألست الذي قلت لنا فيه ما قلت؟ قال: بلى ولكن ليس به.*

*وأما اغواء ابليس للنصارى* 
*ورد في إنجيل متى أن عيسى عليه السلام قال: فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.* 
*ويحتج النصارى بهذا النص على أنه دليل على عقيدتهم الوثنية عقيدة التثليث, وأن الله عزوجل جوهر مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء: ذات الله سبحانه وتعالى, وابنه وروح القدس, وهذا القول مستنكر ولا يجوز اذ كيف يكفر النبي وهو المعصوم؟ من هنا كان هذا القول بريء منه المسيح عيسى بن مريم براءة الذئب من دم يوسف عليه السلام لقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة المائدة 73* 
*لقد كفر الذين قالوا انّ الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من اله الا اله واحد* 
*ثم يجب ألا يغيب عن البال أن النصارى اتخذوا مريم عليها السلام الها الى جانب ابنها عليهما السلام ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى في ختام سورة المائدة* 
*واذ قال الله يا عيسى أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي الهين من دون الله*  

لقد أوهم إبليس النصارى بأنّ هناك شريك للخالق تبارك وتعالى وهو عيسى وأمه عليهما السلام, تماما كما أوهم اليهود بأن عزير ابن الله, وهؤلاء قد نسوا أنه لو كان الإله جوهرً لجاز عليه ما يجوز على الجوهر, من التحيز بمكان , والتحرك والسكون والأوان, ثم سُوِّل لبعضهم تارةً أنّ المسيح هو الله, وتارةً أنّ المسيح ابن الله, تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيرا, كما في قوله تعالى في سورة التوبة 30: وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله.. وكقوله تعالى في سورة المائدة: لقد كفر الذين قالوا انّ الله ثالث ثلاثة.. وقوله تعالى في سورة المائدة 17: لقد كفر الذين قالوا انّ الله هو المسيح ابن مريم


*ومن اغواءات إبليس لليهود والنصارى انهم قالوا نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه, وأنّ الله لن يعذبنا اكراما لأسلافنا من الاولياء والانبياء, وهذا قولهم مردود عليهم لقوله تعالى في سورة المائدة 18: نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه, قلفلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم بل أنتم بشرٌ ممن خلق يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء* 

ولو أنّ هناك اعتباراً للمحبة التي يتحدث عنها أهل الكتاب, لكان أبو طالب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بها, ولا ننسى أبدا قول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لابنته فاطمة رضي الله تعالى عنها وأرضاها: لا أغنى عنك من الله شيئا , وكقوله تعالى في سورة الحجرات: انّ أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم.. وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا فضل لعرب على أعجمي ولا أبيض لأسود الا بالتقوى.


تلبس ابليس للصابئين


الصابئة معناها خروج من دين الى دين, وكانوا اذا بدّل أحدهم دينه صبأ فلان, وعندما ظهر الاسلام كانوا يقولون لمن يدخل فيه: لقد صبأ فلان, أي بدّل دينه لدين آخر.

تراوحت الأقوال في الصابئين فمنهم كسعيد بن جبير رحمه الله أنه قال أنهم: قوم بين النصارى والمجوس, ومنهم كمجاهد رحمه الله أنه قال: أنهم بين اليهود والنصارى , او بين اليهود والمجوس , أو من المشركين, ومنهم كابو العالية رحمه الله أنه قال أنها فرقة من أهل الكتاب, ومنهم كابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال أنهم: صنف من النصاري ألين قولا منهم, ومنهم كقتادة ومقاتل رحمهما الله أنهما قالا: انهم قوم يصلون الى القبلة ولكنهم يعبدون الملائكة ويقرؤون الزبور, ومنهم كالسدي رحمه الله أنه قال: أنهم طائفة من أهل الكتاب, ومنهم كابن زيدون رحمه الله أنه قال أنهم قوم يشهدون لله بالوحدانية ويؤمنون أنه لا اله الا الله وليس لهم عمل ولا كتاب ولا نبي.


*وأيا كانت أقوالهم فهي فرقة ضالة ومضلة وهم عبدة الهياكل والكواكب, وعلمهم التنجيم, وقد بنو هياكل للمشتري والمريخ والزهرة وعطارد وعبدوها من الله عزوجل. , ويرجح العلماء أنهم فئة تتبع لقوم ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهذا كان جليا من خلال المناظرة المذكورة في القرآن الكريم في سورة الانعام 76: فلما جنّ عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر, فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين**الى آخر الايات الكريمة التي انتهت بتبرئه عليه الصلاة والسلام من قومه ومما يعبدون.* 
*قال المصنّف رحمه الله: ثمّ انتقلوا الى علم التنجيم واستمروا على ذلك حتى جاء الاسلام, وأصحاب هذا المذهب معروفون في التاريخ الاسلامي, وأبو هلال الصابيء الأديب العباسي ينتمي اليهم, وأيضا أبو معشر الملجم هو الذي ورّث لبعض ضُلاَّل الصوفية علم التنجيم وضرب الرمل والتعلق بالهياكل وبعبادتها, ولذا فاننا نجد كتب بعض الصوفية التي اولت السحر والشعوذة والدجل اهتماماتها ينتهي سندها الى الصابئين الذين خلطوا بين الفلسفة وبين عبادة الاصنام والهياكل وبين التنجيم, والافتراء الذي يفترونه على الله عزوجل ورسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم ينسبون علومهم الباطلة هذه الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والى آل البيت, وحاشاهم اله من ذلك وتعالى الله عما يصفون وينسبون.* 
*وهذه الفئة الضالة والمضلة لها طقوس تعبدية عجيبة غريبة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان , فمثلا يزعمون أنّ عليهم ثلاث صلوات كل يوم أولها ثمان ركعات وثلاث سجدات في كل ركعة وانقضاء وقتها عند طلوع الشمس, و ثانيها وثالثها خمس ركعات والثالثة, وعليهم صيام شهر أوله الثمان ليال من شهر آذار, وسبعة أيام أولها التسع الباقية من كانوا الأول, وسبعة أيام أولها الثمان ليال من أول شباط, ويختمون صيامهم بالصدقة والذبائح, وحرموا على أنفسهم لحم الجروز, وزعموا أنّ أنّ الأرواح الخيّرة تصعد الى الكواكب الثابتة والضياء, وأن الشريرة تنزل الى أسفل الأراضين والى الظلمة, وبعضهم من يقول أنّ العالم لا يفنى, وأنّ الثواب والعقاب في الناسخ, وقدّ حسّن ابليس لهذه الطائفة كل هذه المعتقدات حتى جعلهم يقولون: لا بدّ من وسيط بين الله عزوجل وخلقه في كل شيء, واشترطوا في هذا الوسيط ألا يكون بشراً, بل أرادوا له صفة الروحانية بدل الجسمانية, وهذه الفئة لا تنكر البعث.*


*مداخل ابليس على للقائلين بالتناسخ*

*قال المصنف رحمه الله:وهذا النوع من الاغواء ظهر في عهد فرعون المعاصر لنبي الله موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, واعتقادهم كان يقوم على تناسخ الارواح فقالوا: أن ارواح أهل الخير اذا خرجت دخلت في* 
*أبدان خيرة فاستراحت, وأرواح أهل الشر إذا خرجت تدخل في أبدان شريرة فيتحمل عليها المشاق, وانّ المسيئون منهم اذا بلغت نفوسهم الى نجم صغير, انعكست فصارت حشائش*  
*تأكلها البهائم فتصير الروح في بهيمة ثم تنسخ من بهيمة في أخرى, وعند موت تلك البهيمة فلا يزال منسوخا مترددا في العلل: ويعود كل ألف سنة إلى صورة الأنس فإن أحسن في صورة الأنس لحق بالمحسنين* 
*فانظروا رحمكم الله إلى هذه الاغواءات الشيطانية التي رتبها لهم إبليس والتي لا تدخل في لب ذا عقل* 
*ثم صاروا يقولون بمذهب التناسخ , كأني كون بين يدي احدهم سنورة سوداء وهو يمسحها ويحك بين عينيها حتى تدمع , ولما يراها كذلك يبكي بكاءا شديدا فيسألونه: لم تبك؟ فيقول: ويحك أما ترى هذه السنورة تبكي كلما مسحتها ؟ هذه أمي , ولا شك أنها تبكي لحسرة ألمّت بها, ثم يبدأ بمخاطبتها بكلاما ليس مفهوماً على أثره تبدأ بالصياح, فيسألونه: هل تفهم ما تقول لها؟ فيجيب نعم ولكني لا أفهم منها شيئا, فعرفوا أنه هو المنسوخ وهي الإنسان* 
*مداخل ابليس على أمة الاسلام في العقائد والديانات*  
*لقد دخل ابليس لعنه الله على هذه الأمة في عقيدتها من طريقين: احدهما : من طريق تقليدها للاباء والاسلاف , وهذا الطريق زيّن فيه ابليس للمقلدين أن الادلة قد تشتبه,والصواب قد يخفى, والتقليد سليم, وفي هذا الطريق ضلّ خلقٌ كثير, وبه يكون هلاك العامة , تماما كما ضل اليهود والنصارى وأهل الجاهلية عندما قلدوا آباءهم وعلماؤهم وفضلوا وأضلوا, وقد ذمّ الله عزوجل هؤلاء بقوله تعالى: انهم ألفوْا آباءهم ضالين * فهم على آثارهم يُهرعون*

*وقال المصنف رحمه الله: أعلم أن المقلد على غير ثقة فيما قلد فيه وفي التقليد إبطال منفعة العقل لأنه إنما خلق للتأمل والتدبر وقبيح بمن أعطى شمعة يستضيء بها أن يطفئها ويمشي في الظلمة واعلم أن عموم أصحاب المذاهب يعظم في قلوبهم الشخص فيتبعون قوله من غير تدبر بما قال: وهذا عين الضلال لأن النظر ينبغي أن يكون إلى القول لا إلى القائل كما قال علي رضي الله عنه للحرث بن حوط وقد قال له أتظن أنا نظن أن طلحة والزبير كانا على باطل فقال له يا حارث إنه ملبوس عليك إن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال أعرف الحق تعرف أهله وكان أحمد بن حنبل يقول: من ضيق علم الرجل أن يقلد في اعتقاده رجلا ولهذا أخذ أحمد بن حنبل يقول: زيد في الجد وترك قول أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه: « فإن قال قائل » فالعوام لا يعرفون الدليل فكيف لا يقلدون فالجواب - إن دليل الاعتقاد ظاهر على ما أشرنا إليه في ذكر الدهرية ومثل ذلك لا يخفى على عاقل وأما الفروع فإنها لما كثرت حوادثها واعتاص على العامي عرفانها وقرب لها أمر الخطأ فيها كان أصلح ما يفعله العامي التقليد فيها لمن قد سبر ونظر إلا أن اجتهاد العامي في اختيار من يقلده* 
*وأما الطريق الثاني: فقد قال المصنف: فإن إبليس لما تمكن من الأغبياء فورطهم في التقليد وساقهم سوق البهائم ثم رأى خلقا فيهم نوع من ذكاء وفطنة فاستغواهم على قدر تمكنه منهم فمنهم من قبح عنده الجمود على التقليد وأمره بالنظر ثم استغوى كلا من هؤلاء بفن فمنهم من أراه أن الوقوف مع ظواهر الشرائع عجز فساقهم إلى مذهب الفلاسفة, ولم يزل بهؤلاء حتى أخرجهم عن الإسلام وقد سبق ذكرهم في الرد على الفلاسفة, ومن هؤلاء من حسن له أن لا يعتقد إلا ما أدركته حواسه فيقال لهؤلاء بالحواس علمتم صحة قولكم فإن قالوا نعم كابروا لأن حواسنا لم تدرك ما قالوا إذ ما يدرك بالحواس لا يقع فيه خلاف وإن قالوا بغير الحواس ناقضوا قولهم: ومنهم من نفره إبليس عن التقليد وحسّن له الخوض في علم الكلام والنظر في أوضاع الفلاسفة ليخرج بزعمه عن غمار العوام وقد تنوعت أحوال المتكلمين وأفضى الكلام بأكثرهم إلى الشكوك وببعضهم إلى الإلحاد.* 
*ولم تسكت القدماء من فقهاء هذه الأمة عن الكلام عجزا ولكنهم رأوا أنه لا يشفي غليلا ثم يرد الصحيح عليلا فأمسكوا عنه ونهوا عن الخوض فيه , حتى قال الشافعي رحمه الله: لئن يُبتلي العبد بكل ما نهى الله عنه , ما عدا الشرك , خير له من أن ينظر في الكلام , وإذا سمعت الرجل يقول الإسم هو المسمى أو غير المسمى فاشهد أنه من أهل الكلام ولا دين له, وحُكمي في علماء الكلام أن يُضربوا بالجريد ويُطاف بهم في العشائر والقبائل , ويقال هذا جزاء من ترك المتاب والسنة وأخذ في الكلام: وقال الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: لا يفلح صاحب الكلام أبدا علماء الكلام زنادقة.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وكيف لا يذم الكلام وقد أفضى بالمعتزلة إلى أنهم قالوا إن الله تعالى يعلم جمل الأشياء ولا يعلم تفاصيلها , وقال جهم بن صفوان: علم الله وقدرته وحياته مُحدثة, وإن الله تعالى ليس بشيء* 
*وقال أبو علي الجبائي وأبو هاشم ومن تابعهما من البصريين لعنهم الله: المعدوم شيء وذات ونفس وجوهر وبياض وصفرة وحمرة وإن الباري سبحانه وتعالى لا يقدر على جعل الذات ذاتا ولا العرض عرضا ولا الجوهر جوهرا وإنما هو قادر على إخراج الذات من العدم إلى الوجود. وقال العلاف المعتزلي لعنه الله: لنعيم أهل الجنة وعذاب أهل النار أمر لا يوصف الله بالقدرة على دفعه ولا تصح الرغبة حينئذ إليه ولا الرهبة منه لأنه لا يقدر إذ ذاك على خير ولا شر ولا نفع ولا ضر قال ويبقى أهل الجنة جمودا سكوتا لا يفضون بكلمة ولا يتحركون ولا يقدرون هم ولا ربهم على فعل شيء من ذلك لأن الحوادث كلها لا بد لها من آخر تنتهي إليه لا يكون بعده شيء تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وذكر أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد البلخي في كتاب المقالات إن أبا الهذيل اسمه محمد بن الهذيل العلاف وهو من أهل البصرة من عبد القيس مولى لهم وانفرد بأن قال أهل الجنة تنقضي حركاتهم فيصيرون إلى سكون دائم وأن لما يقدر الله عليه نهاية لو خرج إلى الفعل ولن يخرج استحال أن يوصف الله تعالى بالقدرة على غيره وكان يقول إن علم الله هو الله وإن قدرة الله هي الله.* 
*وقال أبو هاشم من تاب عن كل شيء إلا أنه شرب جرعة من خمر فإنه يعذب عذاب أهل الكفر أبدا , وقال النظام إن الله تعالى لا يقدر على شيء من الشر , وإن إبليس يقدر على الخير والشر, وقال هشام القوطي أن الله لا يوصف بأنه عالم لم يزل وقال بعض المعتزلة يجوز على الله سبحانه وتعالى الكذب إلا أنه لم يقع منه .. وقالت المجيرة لا قدر للآدمي بل هو كالجماد مسلوب الاختيار والفعل.. وقالت المرجئة إن من أقر بالشهادتين وأتى بكل المعاصي لم يدخل النار أصلا, وخالفوا الأحاديث الصحاح في إخراج الموحدين من النار ... قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: ما أشبه أن يكون واضع الأرجاء زنديقا فإن صلاح العالم بإثبات الوعيد واعتقاد الجزاء فالمرجئة لما لم يمكنهم جحد الصانع لما فيه من نفور الناس ومخالفة العقل أسقطوا فائدة الإثبات وهي الخشية والمراقبة وهدموا سياسة الشرع فهم شر طائفة على الإسلام.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وتبع أبو عبد الله بن كرام فاختار من المذاهب أردأها ومن الأحاديث أضعفها , ومال إلى التشبيه وأجاز حلول الحوادث في ذات الباري سبحانه وتعالى وقال إن الله لا يقدر على إعادة الأجسام والجواهر إنما يقدر على ابتدائها قالت السالمية إن الله تعالى يتجلى يوم القيامة لكل شيء في معناه فيراه الآدمي آدميا والجنى جنيا وقالوا: الله سر لو أظهره لبطل التدبير* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت أعوذ بالله من نظر وعلوم أوجبت هذه المذاهب القبيحة: وقد زعم أرباب الكلام أنه لا يتم الإيمان إلا بمعرفة ما رتبوه وهؤلاء على خطأ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالإيمان, ولم يأمر ببحث المتكلمين , ودرجة الصحابة الذين شهد لهم الشارع بأنهم خير الناس كانواعلى ذلك الايمان, وقد ورد ذم الكلام على ما قد أشرنا إليه وقد نقل إلينا أقلاع منطقي المتكلمين عما كانوا عليه لما رأوا من قبح غوائله.* 
*وقد أوقف أقوام مع الظواهر فحملوها على مقتضى الحس فقال بعضهم إن الله جسم , فتعالى الله عن ذلك وعما يصفون: وهذا مذهب هشام بن الحكم وعلي منصور ومحمد بن الخليل ويونس بن عبد الرحمن لعنهم الله.* 
*ثم اختلفوا فقال بعضهم جسم كالأجسام ومنهم من قال لا كالأجسام ثم اختلفوا فمنهم من قال هو نور ومنهم من قال هو على هيئة السبيكة البيضاء هكذا كان يقول هشام بن الحكم وكان يقول إن إله سبعة أشبار بشبر نفسه ( فتعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا )*  
*وقال المصنف رحمه الله: والحق سبحانه ليس بذي جنس ولا مثل له ولا يجوز أن يُوصف بأن ذاته أرادته ومتناهية لا على معنى أنه ذاهب في الجهات بلا نهاية: إنما المراد أنه ليس بجسم ولا جوهر فتلزمه النهاية قال النوبختي وقد حكى كثير من المتكلمين أن مقاتل بن سليمان ونعيم بن حماد وداود الحواري يقولون إن الله صورة وأعضاء (فتعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا)* 
*وكان زرارة بن أعين لعنه الله , يقول: لم يكن الباري قادرا حيا عالما في الأزل حتى خلق لنفسه هذه الصفات ( تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا)*  
*وقال داود الحواري لعنه الله: هو جسم لحم ودم وله جوارح وأعضاء وهو أجوف من فمه إلى صدره ومصمت ما سوى ذلك: ومن الواقفين مع الحس أقوام قالوا هو العرش بذاته على وجه المماسة فإذا نزل انتقل وتحرك وجعلوا لذاته نهاية وهؤلاء قد أوجبوا عليه المساحة والمقدار واستدلوا على أنه على العرش بذاته بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ينزل الله إلى سماء الدنيا: قالوا ولا ينزل إلا من هو فوق.* 
*وهؤلاء حملوا نزوله على الأمر الحسي الذي يوصف به الأجسام: وهؤلاء المشبهة الذين حملوا الصفات على مقتضى الحس , وهذا كله جهل بالموصوف .* 
*ومن الناس من يقول لله وجه هو صفة زائدة على صفة ذاته لقوله تعالى: ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام.. وله يد وله أصبع لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يضع السموات على أصبع وله قدم إلى غير ذلك مما تضمنته الأخبار وهذا كله إنما استخرجوه من مفهوم الحس: وإنما الصواب: هو وجوب قراءة الآيات والأحاديث من غير تفسير ولا كلام ولا تشبيه ولا تمثيل ولا تكييف فيها , ومن قال غير ذلك فقد كفر.* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: ومن أعجب أحوال الظاهرية قول السالمية أن الميت يأكل في القبر ويشرب وينكح , لأنهم سمعوا بنعيم ولم يعرفوا من النعيم إلا هذا , ولو قنعوا بما ورد في الآثار من أنّ أرواح المؤمنين تُجعل في حواصل طير تأكل من شجر الجنة لسلموا , لكنهم أضافوا ذلك إلى الجسد.* 

*قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: ولهذا المذهب مرض يضاهي الاستشعار الواقع للجاهلية وما كانوا يقولونه في الهام والصدا والمكالمة لهؤلاء ينبغي أن تكون على سبيل المداراة لاستشعارهم لا على وجه المناظرة فإن المقاومة تفسدهم, وإنما لبس إبليس على هؤلاء لتركهم البحث عن التأويل المطابق لأدلة الشرع والعقل , فإنه لما ورد النعيم والعذاب للميت علم أن الإضافة حصلت إلى الأجساد والقبور تعريفا, كأنه يقول صاحب هذا القبر الروح التي كانت في هذا الجسد منعمة بنعيم الجنة معذبة بعذاب النار.* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: فإن قال قائل قد عبت طريق المقلدين في الأصول وطريق المتكلمين فما الطريق السليم من تلبيس إبليس؟ فالجواب أنه ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأصحابه وتابعوهم بإحسان من إثبات الخالق سبحانه وتعالى , وإثبات صفاته على ما وردت به الآيات والأخبار من غير تفسير ولا بحث عما ليس في قوة البشر إدراكه , وأن القرآن كلام الله غير المخلوق , قال الامام علي رضي الله عنه: والله ما حكمت مخلوقا إنما حكمت القرآن وأنه المسموع قوله تعالى : حتى يسمع كلام الله . وأنه في المصاحف لقوله تعالى : في رق منشور .. ولا نتعدى مضمون الآيات ولا نتكلم في ذلك برأينا .* 

*وقد كان الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: ينهى أن يقول الرجل لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق أو غير مخلوق لئلا يخرج عن الاتباع للسلف إلى حدث.* 

*والعجب ممن يدعي اتباع هذا الإمام ثم يتكلم في المسائل المحدثة أخبرنا سعد الله بن علي البزار مرفوعا الى عمرو بن دينار رحمهم الله , قال: أدركت تسعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ورضي الله عنهم يقولون : من قال القرآن مخلوق فهو كافر, وقال مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه: من قال القرآن مخلوق فيُستتاب , فإن تاب وإلا ضُربت عنقه.* 

*وعن أبو البركات بن علي البزار مرفوعا الى عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمهم الله انه قال : إذا رأيت قوما يتناجون في دينهم بشيء دون العامة , فاعلم أنهم على تأسيس ضلالة.* 


*وعن محمد بن أبي القاسم مرفوعا الى سفيان الثوري رحمهم الله, أنه قال: بلغني عن عمر أنه كتب إلى بعض عماله: أوصيك بتقوى الله تعالى واتباع سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم , وارتك ما أحدث المحدثون بعده بما قد كفوا مؤنته, واعلم أن من سنَّ السنن قد علم ما في خلافها من الخطأ والزلل والتعمق فإن السابقين الماضين كانوا على كشف الأمور أقوى وما أحدث أي من اتبع غير سبيلهم ورغب بنفسه عنهم لقد قصر دونهم أقوام فخفوه وطمح عنهم آخرون فعلوه.*


*تلبس ابليس للخوارج*



قال المصنف رحمه الله: أول الخوارج وأقبحهم حالة ذو الخويصرة أخبرنا ابن الحصين مرفوعا الى أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه , قال: بعث علي رضي الله عنه من اليمن إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهبة في أديم مقروظ لم تخلص من ترابها فقسمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمبين أربعة: بين زيد الخيل والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة بن حصن وعلقمة بن علاثة أو عامر بن الطفيل, شك عمارة فوجد من ذلك بعض أصحابه والأنصار وغيرهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألا تأمنوني وأنا أمين من في السماء يأتيني خبر السماء صباحا ومساء , ثم أتاه رجل غائر العينين مشرف الوجنتين ناتئ الجبهة كث اللحية مشمّر الأزار محلوق الرأس فقال: اتق الله يا رسول الله فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه إليه ثم قال: ويحك أليس أحق الناس أن يتقي الله أنا , ثم أدبر , فقال خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه: يا رسول الله ! ألا أضرب عنقه؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: فلعله يصلي فقال رضي الله عنه: إنه رب مصل يقور بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إني لم أؤمر أن أنقب عن قلوب الناس ولا أشق بطونهم, ثم نظر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه وهو مقف , فقال: إنه سيخرج من ضئضئ هذا قوم يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم , يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية. 



قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا الرجل يقال له ذو الخويصرة التميمي وفي لفظ أنه قال له اعدل فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم: ويلك ! ومن يعدل إذا لم أعدل فهذا أول خارجي خرج في الإسلام وآفته أنه رضي برأي نفسه ولو وقف لعلم أنه لا رأي فوق رأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأتباع هذا الرجل هم الذاين قاتلوا علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه, وذلك أنه لما طالت الحرب بين معاوية وعلي رضي الله عنهما , رفع أصحاب معاوية المصاحف ودعوا أصحاب علي رضي الله عنهم إلى ما فيها , وقال تبعثون منكم رجلا ونبعث منا رجلا ثم نأخذ عليهما أن يعملا بما في كتاب الله تعالى؟ فقال الناس قد رضينا, فبعثوا عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه, فقال أصحاب علي ابعث أبا موسى فقال علي رضي الله عنه: لا أرى أن أولي أبا موسى هذا ابن عباس قالوا: لا يزيد رجلا منك فبعث أبا موسى وأخر القضاء إلى رمضان فقال عروة بن أذينة: تُحكمون في أمر الله الرجال, لا حكيم إلا لله ورجع علي من صفين فدخل الكوفة ولم تدخل معه الخوارج فأتوا حروراء فنزل بها منهم إثنا عشر ألفا وقالوا: لا حكم إلا لله, وكان ذلك أول ظهورهم , ونادى مُناديهم : أنّ أمير القتال شبيب بن ربعي التميمي, وأمير الصلاة عبد الله بن الكوا اليشكريظ , وكانت الخوارج تتعبد إلا أن اعتقادهم أنهم أعلم من علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهذا مرض صعب.




وعن إسماعيل بن أحمد مرفوعا الى سماك بن رميل , قال: قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما, إنه لما اعتزلت الخوارج دخلوا دارا وهم ستة آلاف وأجمعوا على أن يخرجوا على علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه, فكان لا يزال يجيء إنسان فيقول يا أمير المؤمنين إن القوم خارجون عليك فيقول دعوهم فإني لا أقاتلهم حتى يقاتلوني وسوف يفعلون , فلما كان ذات يوم أتيته صلاة الظهر فقلت له يا أمير المؤمنين أبرد بالصلاة لعلي أدخل على هؤلاء القوم فأكلمهم, فقال إني أخاف عليك , فقلت كلا وكنت رجلا حسن الخلق لا أؤذي أحدا , فأذن لي فلبست حلة من أحسن ما يكون من اليمن وترجلت فدخلت عليهم نصف النهار , فدخلت على قوم لم أر قط أشد منهم اجتهادا , جباههم قرِحَة من السجود , وأياديهم كأنها ثفن الإبل وعليهم قمص مرحضة مشمرين مسهمة وجوههم من السهر, فسلمت عليهم فقالوا : مرحبا بابن عباس! ما جاء بك ؟ فقلت : أتيتكم من عند المهاجرين والأنصار ومن عند صهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وعليهم نزل القرآن وهم أعلم بتأويله منكم: فقالت طائفة منهم لا تخاصموا قريشا فإن الله تعالى يقول: بل هم قوم خصمون , فقال اثنان أو ثلاثة لنكلمنه: فقلت هاتوا ما نقمتم على صهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمهاجرين والأنصار, وعليهم نزل القرآن وليس فيكم منهم أحد: وهم أعلم بتأوله




قالوا ثلاثا: قلت هاتوا: قالوا أما إحداهن فإنه حكم الرجال في أمر الله وقد قال الله تعالى: إن الحكم إلا لله , فما شأن الرجال والحكم بعد الله تعالى فقلت هذه واحدة وماذا: قالوا وأما الثانية قالوا: فإنه قاتل وقتل ولم يسب ولم يغتنم فإن كانوا مؤمنين فلم حل لنا قتالهم وقتلهم ولم يحل لنا سبيهم , وأما الثالثة قالوا: فإنه محا عن نفسه أمير المؤمنين فإنه إن لم يكن أمير المؤمنين فإنه لأمير الكافرين.. قلت: هل عندكم غيرهذا ؟ قالوا: كفانا هذا.. قلت لهم: أما قولكم حكم لرجال في أمر الله أنا أقرأ عليكم في كتاب الله ما ينقض هذا , فإذا نقض قولكم أترجعون ؟ قالوا : اللهم نعم.. قلت: فإن الله قد صّر من حكمه إلى الرجال في ربع درهم ثمن أرنب وتلى هذه الآية: لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم , إلى آخر الآية, وفي المرأة وزوجها: وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها.. إلى آخر الآية, فنشدتكم بالله هل تعلمون حكم الرجال في إصلاح ذات بينهم وفي حقن دمائهم أفضل أم حكمهم في أرنب وبضع امرأة , فأيهما ترون أفضل؟ قالوا بل هذه.. قلت : أخرجت من هذه؟ قالوا: اللهم نعم. وأما قولكم قاتل ولم يسب ولم يغنم فتسبون أمكم عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها فوالله لئن قلتم ليست بأمنا لقد خرجتم من الإسلام , ووالله لئن قلتم لنسبينها ونستحل منها ما نستحل من غيرها لقد خرجتم من الإسلام , فأنتم بين ضلالتين لأن الله تعالى قال: النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم .. قلت: أخرجت من هذه؟ .. قالوا: اللهم نعم.. قلت: وأما قولكم : محا عن نفسه أمير المؤمنين فأنا آتيكم بمن ترضون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الحديبية صالح المشركين أبا سفيان بن حرب وسهيل بن عمرو , فقال لعلي رضي الله عنه: اكتب لهم كتابا , فكتب لهم علي رضي الله عنه: هذا ما اصطلح عليه محمد رسول الله , فقال المشركون: والله ما نعلم أنك رسول الله, لو نعلم أنك رسول الله ما قاتلناك.. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم: اللهم إنك تعلم أني رسول الله , امحُ يا علي , اكتب هذا ما اصطلح عليه محمد بن عبد الله فوالله لرسول الله خير من علي وقد محا نفسه قال فرجع منهم ألفان وخرج سائرهم فقتلوا.




وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى جندب الأزدي رحمهم الله, قال: لما عدلنا إلى الخوارج ونحن مع علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال فانتهينا إلى معسكرهم فإذا لهم دوي كدوي النحل من قراءة القرآن.


وهناك روايات عدة لهذه القصة نكتفي بذكر ما ماذكرنا لتشابهها جميعا.




وعن محمد بن أبي طاهر البزار مرفوعا الى محمد بن سعد عن أشياخ له فقالوا : انتدب ثلاثة نفر من الخوارج عبد الرحمن بن ملجم والبرك بن عبد الله وعمرو بن بكر التميمي فاجتمعوا بمكة وتعاهدوا وتعاقدوا لنقتلن هؤلاء الثلاثة عليا ومعاوية وعمرو بن العاص , ونُريح العباد منهم, فقال ابن ملجم أنا لكم بعلي , وقال البرك أنا لكم بمعاوية , وقال عمر وأنا لكم بعمرو فتواثقوا ألا ينقض رجل منهم رجلا عن صاحبه , فقدم ابن ملجم الكوفة فلما كانت الليلة التي عزم على قتل علي رضي الله عنه فيها خرج علي رضي الله عنه لصلاة الصبح فضربه فأصاب جبهته إلى قرنه ووصل إلى دماغه فقال علي رضي الله عنه: لا يفوتنكم الرجل, فأخذ: فقالت أم كلثوم رضي الله عنها: يا عدو الله ! أقتلت أمير المؤمنين؟


فلما مات علي رضي الله عنه أُخرج ابن ملجم ليُقتل فقطع عبد الله بن جعفر يديه ورجليه فلم يجزع ولم يتكلم في عينيه بمسمار محمي فلم يجزع فجعل يقرأ: اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الإنسان من علق , حتى ختمها وإن عينيه لتسيلان , فعولج على قطع لسانه فجزع, فقيل له لم تجزع؟ فقال أكره أن أكون في الدنيا مواتا لا أذكر الله, وكان رجلا أسمر في جبهته أثر السجود لعنة الله عليه.




قال المصنف: قلت ولما أراد الحسن أن يُصالح معاوية رضي الله عنهما, خرج عليه من الخوارج الجراح بن سنان وقال : أشركت كما أشرك أبوك؟ ثم طعنه في أصل فخذه.


وما زالت الخوارج تخرج على الأمراء ولهم مذاهب مختلفة وكان أصحاب نافع بن الأزرق يقولون: نحن مشركون ما دمنا في دار الشرك, فإذا خرجنا فنحن مسلمون.. وقالوا: ومخالفونا في المذهب مشركون , ومرتكبوا الكبائر مشركون , والقاعدون عن موافقتنا في القتال كفرة , وأباح هؤلاء قتل النساء والصبيان من المسلمين, وحكموا عليهم بالشرك وكان تجدة بن عامر الثقفي من القوم , فخالف نافع بن الأزرق وقال بتحريم دماء المسلمين وأموالهم وزعم أن أصحاب الذنوب من موافقيه يعذبون في غير نار جهنم وأن جهنم لا يعذب بها إلا مخالفوه في مذهبه: وقال إبراهيم الخوارج قوم كفار وتحل لنا مناكحتهم وموارثتهم كما كان الناس في بدء الإسلام وكان بعضهم يقول لو أن رجلا أكل من مال يتيم فِلسَيْنِ , وجبت له النار لأن الله تعالى أوعد على ذلك النار 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: ولهم قصص تطول ومذاهب عجيبة لهم لم أر التطويل بذكرها وإنما المقصود النظر في حيل إبليس وتلبيسه على هؤلاء الحمقى الذين عملوا بواقعاتهم واعتقدوا أن عليا بن أبي طالب ومن معه من المهاجرين والانصار رضي الله عنهم كانوا على الخطأ , وأنهم هم على الصواب, واستحلوا دماء الأطفال ولم يستحلوا أكل ثمرة بغير ثمنها , وتعبوا في العبادات وسهروا , وجزع ابن ملجم عند قطع لسانه من فوات الذكر على حين استحل قتل الامام علي رضي الله عنه, ثم بعد ذلك أشهروا السيوف على المسلمينو ولا أعجب من 

اقتناع هؤلاء بعلمهم واعتقادهم أنهم ولعنهم الله , أعلم من علي رضي الله عنه وارضاه. 

وفي الصحيين من حديث محمد بن إبراهيم رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , يقول: يخرج قوم فيكم تحقرون صلاتكم مع صلاتهم, وصيامكم مع صيامهم, وأعمالكم مع أعمالهم , يقرأون القرآن لا يُجاوز حناجرهم , يمرقون من الدين مُروق السهم من الرمية.


وعن سعد الله بن علي مرفوعا الى عبد الله بن أبي أوفى رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: الخوارج كلاب أهل النار


قال المصنف رحمه الله: ومن أقوال الخوارج أنه لا تختص الإمامة بشخص إلا أن يجتمع فيه العلم والزهد , فإذا اجتمعا كان إماما نبطيا , وقالت المعتزلة في التحسين والتقبيح إلى العقل وأن العدل ما يقتضيه .. ثم حدثت القدرية في زمن الصحابة وصار معبد الجهني وغيلان الدمشقي والجعد بن درهم إلى القول بالقدر , ونسج على منوال معبد الجهني واصل بن عطاء وانضم إليه عمرو بن عبيد , وفي ذلك الزمان حدثت سنة المرجئة حين قالوا: لا يضر مع الإيمان معصية كما لا ينفع مع الكفر طاعة.

ثم طالعت المعتزلة مثل أبي الهذيل العلاف والنظام ومعمر والجاحظ كتب الفلاسفة في زمان المأمون واستخرجوا منها ما خلطوه بأوضاع الشرع مثل لفظ الجوهر والعرض والزمان والمكان والكون وأول مسألة أظهروها القول بخلق القرآن , وحينئذ سمي هذا الفصل فصل علم الكلام وتلت هذه المسألة مسائل الصفات: مثل العلم والقدرة والحياة والسمع والبصر فقال قوم : هي معاني زائدة على الذات .. ونفتها المعتزلة وقالوا: عالم لذاته قادر لذاته وكان أبو الحسن الأشعري على مذهب الجبائي ثم انفرد عنه إلى مثبتي الصفات ثم أخذ بعض مثبتي الصفات في اعتقاد التشبيه وإثبات الانتقال في النزول . 
والله الهادي لما يشاء.


يتبع الجزء الخامس بعون الله بمداخل ابليس على الرافضة

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
الجزء الخامس- مداخل ابليس على الرافضة والباطنية 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وكما لبس إبليس على هؤلاء الخوارج حتى قاتلوا علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه , فقد حمل آخرين على الغلو في حبه فزاده على الحد فمنهم من كان يقول هو الإله , ومنهم من يقول هو خير من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام, ومنهم من حمله على سب أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما, حتى انّ بعضهم قد كفرا أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما , وما إلى غير ذلك.* 

*عن عبد الرحمن بن محمد رحمه الله مرفوعا قال: ان اسحاق بن محمد النخعي االمعروف بالأحمر كان يقول: إن عليا هو الله, (تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا) وأنه يظهر في كل وقت فهو الحسن في وقت, وكذلك هو الحسين: وهو الذي بعث محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 


*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت: وقد اعتقد جماعة من الرافضة أن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما كانا كافرين: وبعضهم قال: انهما ارتدا بعد موت رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم, : ومنهم من يقول بالتبرئ من غير علي, وقد قلنا أن الشيعة طالبت زيد بن علي بالتبرؤ ممن خالف عليا في إمامته , ولأنه امتنع من ذلك فرفضوه فسُموا الرافضة, ومنهم طائفة يقال لها: الجناحية وهم أصحاب عبد الله بن معاوية بن عبد الله بن جعفر ذي الجناحين يقولون: إن روح الإله دارت في أصلاب الأنبياء والأولياء إلى أن انتهى إلى عبد الله وأنه لم يمت: وهو المنتظر: ومنهم طائفة يقال لها الغرابية يثبتون شركة علي في النبوة, وطائفة يقال لها المفوضة يقولون : إن الله تعالى خلق محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم فوّض خلق العالم إليه.* 


*وطائفة يقال لها الذمامية يذمون جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام, ويقولون أنه كان مأمورا بالنزول على علي رضي الله عنه , فنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*


*وهنا يبرز لنا غباء هذه الطائفة بوضوح وبغباءٍ لا حدَّ له, وذلك أنّ على رضي الله عنه كان عمره 12 سنة, عندما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة , وعندما نزل عليه جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام لأول مرة , فهل يُعقل أن يبعث الله صبياً ؟*


*ومنهم من يقول أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه ظلم فاطمة رضي الله عنها ميراثها , وقد قلنا عن السفاح أنه خطب يوما فقام رجل من آل علي رضي الله عنه , فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين! أعدني على من ظلمني؟ قال: ومن ظلمك؟ قال : أنا من أولاد علي رضي الله عنه, والذي ظلمني أبو بكر رضي الله عنه حين أخذ فدك من فاطمة رضي الله عنها , قال: ودام على ظلمكم؟ قال: نعم قال: ومن قال بعده؟ قال: عمر رضي الله عنه , قال ودام على ظلمكم؟ قال: نعم .. ومن قام بعده؟ قال: عثمان رضي الله عنه, قال: ودام على ظلمكم ؟ قال نعم..قال: ومن قام بعده؟ فجعل السفاح يلتفت كذا وكذا ينظر مكانا يهرب إليه.*


*قال ابن عقيل الظاهر رحمه الله :أنّ من وضع مذهب الرافضة قصد الطعن في أصل الدين والنبوة, وذلك أن الذي جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمأمر غائب عنا , وإنما نثق في ذلك بنقل السلف وجودة نظرالناظرين إلى ذلك منهم , فكأننا نظرنا إذ نظر لنا من نثق بدينه وعقله, فإذا قال قائل أنهم أول ما بدأوا بعد موته بظلم أهل بيته في الخلافة وابنته في إرثها وما هذا إلا لسوء اعتقاد في المتوفى, فإن الاعتقادات الصحيحة سيما في الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام توجب حفظ قوانينهم بعدهم, لا سيما في أهليهم وذريتهم , فإذا قالت الرافضة: أن القوم استحلوا هذا بعده , خابت آمالنا في الشرع, لأنه ليس بيننا وبينه إلا النقل عنهم والثقة بهم, فاذا كان هذا محصول ما حصل لهم بعد موته خبنا في المنقول, وزالت*


*ثقتنا فيما عوّلنا عليه من اتباع ذوي العقول ولم نأمن أن يكون القوم لم يروا ما يوجب اتباعه فراعوه مدة الحياة وانقلبوا عن شريعته بعد الوفاة, ولم يبق على دينه إلا الأقل من أهله فطاحت الاعتقادات وضعفت النفوس عن قبول الروايات في الأصل وهو المعجزات فهذا من أعظم المحن على الشريعة.*


*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وغلو الرافضة في حب علي رضي الله عنه , حملهم على أن وضعوا أحاديث كثيرة في فضائله أكثرها تُشينه وتُؤذيه , منها أن الشمس غابت ففاتت عليا صلاة العصر فردت له الشمس, وهذا من حيث النقل موضوع: لم يروه ثقة ومن حيث المعنى فإن الوقت قد فات وعودها طلوع متجدد فلا يرد الوقت وكذلك وضعوا أن فاطمة رضي الله عنها اغتسلت ثم ماتت , وأوصت أن تكتفي بذلك الغسل , وهذا من حيث النقل كذب , ومن حيث المعنى قلة فهم, لأن الغسل واجب عن حدوث الموت , فكيف يصح قبله؟ ثم لهم خرافات لا يسندونها إلى مستند ولهم مذاهب في الفقه ابتدعوها وخرافات تخالف الإجماع*


*فنقلت منها مسائل من خط ابن عقيل قال نقلتها من كتاب المرتضى فيما انفردت به الإمامية منها أنه لا يجوز السجود على ما ليس بأرض ولا من نبات الأرض, فأما الصوف والجلود والوبر فلا, وأن الاستجمار لا يُجزئ في البول , بل في الغائط خاصة, ولا يجزئ مسح الرأس إلا بباقي البلل الذي في اليد , فإن استأنف للرأس بللا مستأنفا لم يجزه , حتى لو نشفت يده من البلل احتاج إلى استئناف الطهارة, وانفردوا بتحريم من زني بها وهي تحت زوج أبدا فلو طلقها زوجها لم تحل للزاني بها بنكاح أبدا , وحرموا الكتابيات , وأن الطلاق المعلق على شرط لا يقع , وإن وجد شرطه وأن الطلاق لا يقع إلا بحضور شاهدين عدلين, وأن من نام عن صلاة العشاء إلى أن مضى نصف الليل وجب عليه إذا استيقظ القضاء , وأن يصبح صائما كفارة لذلك التفريط , وأن المرأة إذا جزّت شعرها فعليها الكفارة مثل قتل الخطأ , وأن من شق ثوبه في موت ابنٍ له أو زوجة فعليه كفارة يمين, وأن من تزوج امرأة ولها زوج وهو لا يعلم لزمه الصدقة بخمسة دراهم , وأن شارب الخمر إذا حد ثانية قتل في الثالثة ويحد شارب الفقاع كشارب الخمر , وأن قطع يد السارق من أصول الأصابع ويبقى له الكف فإن سرق مرة أخرى قطعت الرجل اليسرى فإن سرق الثالثة خلد في الحبس إلى أن يموت, وحرموا السمك الجري وذبائح أهل الكتاب , واشترطوا في الذبح استقبال القبلة في مسائل كثيرة يطول ذكرها خرقوا فيها الإجماع , ومقابح الرافضة أكثر من أن تحصى , وقد حرموا الصلاة لكونهم لا يغسلون أرجلهم في الوضوء والجماعة لطلبهم إماما معصوما وابتلوا بسب الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم وأرضاهم.*


*وفي الصحيحين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: لا تسبوا أصحابي فإن أحدكم لو أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما أدرك مد أحدهم ولا نصفيه*


*وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: إن الله اختارني واختار لي أصحابا فجعل لي منهم وزراء وأنصارا وأصهارا , فمن سبهم فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين, لا يقبل الله منه يوم القيامة صرفا ولا عدلا .*


*والمراد بالصرف النافلة .... وبالعدل الفريضة*


*قال المصنف رحمه الله: روى أبو البركات مرفوعا عن سويد بن غفلة قال: مررت بنفر من الشيعة يتناولون أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما وينتقصونهما فدخلت على علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فقلت يا أمير المؤمنين! مررت بنفر من أصحابك يذكرون أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما بغير الذي هما له أهل , ولولا أنهم يروْن أنك تضمر لهما على مثل ما أعلنوا ما اجترأوا على ذلك..فقال علي رضي الله عنه: أعوذ بالله أن أضمر لهما الا الذي ائتمنني عليه*


*النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, لعن الله من أضمر لهما إلا الحَسن الجميل , أخوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وصاحباه ووزيراه رحمة الله عليهما , ثم نهض رضي الله عنه دامع العينين يبكي قابضا على يدي حتى دخل المسجد, فصعد المنبر , وجلس عليه متمكنا قابضا على لحيته , وهو ينظر فيها , وهي بيضاء حتى اجتمع لنا الناس: ثم قام فتشهد بخطبة موجزة بليغة ثم قال: ما بال أقوام يذكرون سيدي قريش وأبوي المسلمون بما أنا عنه متنزه ومما قالوه بريء وعلى ما قالوا مُعاقب, أما والذي فلق الحبة وبرأ النسمة لا يحبهما إلا مؤمن تقي ولا يُبغضهما إلا فاجر شقي صحبا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, على الصدق والوفاء يأمران وينهيان ويغضبان ويعاقبان فما يتجاوزان فيما يصنعان رأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلميرى غير رأيهما , ولا يحب كحبهما أحدا , ومضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو راض عنهما , ومضيا والمؤمنون عنهما راضون أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر رضي الله عنه على صلاة المؤمنين فصلى بهم تسعة أيام في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلما قبض الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم واختار له ما عنده ولاه المؤمنون ذلك وفوضوا إليه الزكاة , ثم أعطوه البيعة طائعين غير مكرهين , وأنا أول من سنَّ له ذلك من بني عبد المطلب , وهو لذلك كاره , يوَدُّ لو أنَّ منا أحدا كفاه ذلك , وكان والله خير من أبقى , أرحمه رحمة وأرأفه رأفة, وأسنّه ورعا, وأقدمه سنا وإسلاما , شبهه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بميكائيل عليه السلام رأفة ورحمة , وبإبراهيم عليه السلام عفوا ووقارا, فسار بسيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مضى على ذلك رحمة الله عليه, ثم ولي الأمر بعده عمر رضي الله عنه وكنت فيمن رضي فأقام الأمر على منهاج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموصاحبه يتبع أثرهما كما يتبع الفصيل أثر أمه , وكان والله رفيقا رحيما بالضعفاء ناصرا للمظلومين على الظالمين, لا يأخذه في الله لومة لائم , وضرب الله الحق على لسانه , وجعل الصدق من شأنه, حتى إنْ كنا لنظنُّ أنّ ملَكاً ينطق على لسانه , أعز الله بإسلامه الإسلام , وجعل هجرته للدين قواما , وألقى له في قلوب المنافقين الرهبة , وفي قلوب المؤمنين المحبة , شبهه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجبريل عليه السلام, فظا غليظا على الأعداء , فمن لكم بمثلهما رحمة الله عليهما ورزقنا المضي في سبيلهما ؟ فمن أحبني فلي حبهما , ومن لم يحبهما فقد أبغضني, وأنا منه بريء, ولو كنت تقدمت إليكم في أمرهما لعاقبت في هذا اشد العقوبة , إلا فمن أوتيت به يقول بعد هذا اليوم فإن عليه ما على المفتري, ألا وخير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم : أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما , ثم الله أعلم بالخير أين هو؟ أقول قولي وأستغفر الله لي ولكم.*


*فعن سعد الله بن علي مرفوعا الى الامام علي رضي الله عنه قال: يخرج في آخر الزمان قوم لهم نبز يقال لهم الرافضة ينتحلون شيعتنا وليسوا من شيعتنا , وآية ذلك أنهم يشتمون أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما, أينما أدركتموهم فاقتلوهم أشد القتل فإنهم مشركون*


*مداخل ابليس للباطنية*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: الباطنية قوم تستروا بالإسلام ومالوا إلى الرفض وعقائدهم وأعمالهم تباين (تخالف) الإسلام بالمرة, فمحصول قولهم تعطيل الصانع وإبطال النبوة والعبادات, وإنكار البعث , ولكنهم لا يُظهرون هذا في أول أمرهم, بل يزعمون أنّ الله حق وأن محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, والدين الصحيح , لكنهم يقولون لذلك سر غير ظاهر وقد تلاعب بهم إبليس فبالغ وحسَّن لهم مذاهب مختلفة ولهم ثمانية أسماء


الاسم الأول الباطنية: سموا بذلك لأنهم يدّعون أن لظواهر القرآن والأحاديث بواطن تجري من الظواهر مجرى اللب من القشر وأنها بصورتها تُوهم الجُهال صورا حلية , وهي عند العقلاء رموز وإشارات إلى حقائق خفية , وأن من تقاعد عقله من الغوص على الخفايا والأسرار والبواطن والأغوار وقنع بظواهرها كان تحت الأغلال التي هي تكليفات الشرع, ومن ارتقى إلى علم الباطن انحط عنه التكليف واستراح من أعبائه, قالوا وهم المرادون بقوله تعالى: ويضع عنهم إصرهم والأغلال التي كانت عليهم , ومرادهم أن ينزعوا من العقائد موجب الظواهر ليقدروا بالتحكم بدعوى الباطل على أبطال الشرائع


الاسم الثاني الإسماعيلية: نُسبوا إلى زعيمٍ لهم يقال له محمد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر ويزعمون أنّ دور الإمامة انتهى إليه لأنه سابع , واحتجوا بأن السموات سبع والأرضين سبع, وأيام الأسبوع سبعة , فدَّل على أن دور الأئمة يتم بسبعة , وعلى هذا فيما يتعلق بالمنصور فيقولون العباس ثم ابنه عبد الله ثم ابنه علي ثم ابنه محمد بن علي ثم إبراهيم ثم السفاح ثم المنصور, وذكر أبو جعفر الطبري في تاريخه قال: قال علي بن محمد عن أبيه إن رجلا من الراوندية كان يقال له الأبلق وكان أبرص فبكى بالعلو ودعا الراوندية إليه وزعم أن الروح التي كانت في عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام صارت إلى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه, ثم الأئمة واحدا بعد واحد إلى أن صارت إلى إبراهيم بن محمد, واستحلوا الحرمات , فكان الرجل منهم يدعو الجماعة إلى منزله فيُطعمهم ويُسقيهم ويحملهم على امرأته , فبلغ ذلك أسد بن عبد الله فقتلهم وصلبهم , فلم يزل ذلك فيهم إلى اليوم , وعبدوا أبا جعفر , وصعدوا الخضراء , وألقوا نفوسهم كأنهم يطيرون, فلا يبلغون الأرض إلا وقد هلكوا , وخرج جماعتهم على الناس في السلاح, وأقبلوا يصيحون يا أبا جعفر أنت أنت


الاسم الثالث السبعية: لقبوا بذلك لأمرين أحدهما اعتقادهم أن دور الإمامة سبعة سبعة على ما بينا وأن الانتهاء إلى السابع هو آخر الأدوار وهو المراد بالقيامة , وأن تعاقب هذه الأدوار لا آخر له , والثاني لقولهم أن تدبير العالم السفلي منوط بالكواكب السبعة: زحل ثم المشتري ثم المريخ ثم الزهرة ثم الشمس ثم عطارد ثم القمر


الاسم الرابع البابكية: قال المصنف رحمه الله : والبابكية اسم لطائفة منهم تبعوا رجلا يقال له بابك الخرمي , وكان من الباطنية , وأصله أنه ابن زنى , فظهر في بعض الجبال بناحية أذربيجان سنة إحدى ومائتين وتبعه خلق كثير, واستفحل أمرهم واستباح المحظورات , وكان إذا علم أن عند أحد بنتا جميلة أو أختا جميلة طلبها , فإن بعثها إليه وإلا قتله وأخذها, ومكث على هذا عشرين سنة فقتل ثمانين ألفا وقيل خمسة وخمسين ألفا وخمسمائة إنسان وحاربه السلطان وهزم خلقا من الجيوش حتى بعث المعتصم أفسين فحاربه فجاء ببابك وأخيه في سنة ثلاث وعشرين ومائتين فلما دخلا قال لبابك أخوه يا بابك قد عملت ما لم يعمله أحد فاصبر الآن صبرا لم يصبره أحد, فقال: سترى صبري فأمر المعتصم بقطع يديه ورجليه فلما قطعوا , مسح بالدم وجهه فقال المعتصم : أنت في الشجاعة كذا وكذا ما بالك قد مسحت وجهك بالدم أجزعا من الموت؟ فقال: لا ..ولكني لما قطعت أطرافي نزف الدم فخفت أن يقال عني إنه اصفر وجهه جزعا من الموت قال فيظن ذلك بي فسترت وجهي بالدم كيلا يرى ذلك مني, ثم بعد ذلك ضربت عنقه , وأضرمت عليه النار وفعل مثل ذلك بأخيه فما فيهما من صاحٍ ولا تأوهٍ, ولا أظهر جزعا لعنهما الله, وقد بقي من البابكية جماعة يقال أن لهم ليلة في السنة تجتمع فيها رجالهم ونساؤهم ويطفئون السرج ثم يتناهضون للنساء فيثب كل رجل منهم إلى امرأة الآخر, ويزعمون أن من احتوى على امرأة يستحلها بالاصطياد لأن الصيد مباح


الاسم الخامس المحمرة: قال المصنف رحمه الله: سموا بذلك لأنهم صبغوا ثيابهم بالحمرة في أيام بابك ولبسوها


الاسم السادس القرامطة: قال المصنف رحمه الله وللمؤرخين في سبب تسميتهم بهذا قولان: أحدهما أن رجلا من ناحية خوزستان قدم سواد الكوفة فأظهر الزهد ودعا إلى إمام من أهل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, ونزل على رجل يُقال له كرميته لقب بهذا لحمرة عينيه وهو بالنبطية, حاد العين , فأخذه أمير تلك الناحية فحبسه وترك مفتاح البيت تحت رأسه ونام , فرقت له جارية , فأخذت المفتاح ففتحت البيت وأخرجته, وردت المفتاح إلى مكانه فلما طلب فلم يوجد, زاد افتتان الناس به فخرج إلى الشام فسمي كرميته باسم الذي كان نازلا عليه ثم خفف فقيل قرمط ثم توارث مكانه أهله وأولاده


والثاني أن القوم قد لقبوا بهذا نسبة إلى رجل يقال له حمدان قرمط كان أحد دعاتهم في الابتداء فاستجاب له جماعة فسموا قرامطة وقرمطية وكان هذا الرجل من أهل الكوفة وكان يميل إلى الزهد فصادفه أحد دعاة الباطنية في فريق وهو متوجه إلى قرية وبين يديه بقر يسوقها فقال حمدان لذلك الراعي وهو لا يعرفه أين مقصدك؟ فذكر قرية حمدان, فقال له: اركب بقرة من هذه لئلا تتعب, فقال إني لم أؤمر بذلك , فقال وكأنك لا تعمل إلا بأمر , قال: نعم , قال : وبأمر من تعمل؟ قال: بأمر مالكي ومالكك ومالك الدنيا والآخرة, فقال ذلك إذن هو الله رب العالمين, فقال: صدقت, قال له : فما غرضك في هذه القرية التي تقصدها؟ قال أمرت أن أدعو أهلها من الجهل إلى العلم ومن الضلالة إلى الهدى ومن الشقاء إلى السعادة وأن أستنقذهم من ورطات الذل والفقر وأملكهم ما يستغنون به عن الكد: فقال له حمدان: أنقذني أنقذك الله وأفض علي من العلم ما تحييني به فما أشد احتياجي إلى مثل هذا , فقال ما أمرت أن أخرج السر المخزون إلى كل أحد إلا بعد الثقة به , والعهد إليه , فقال : اذكرعهدك فإني ملتزم به, فقال له: أن تجعل لي وللإمام على نفسك عهد الله وميثاقه ألا تخرج سر الإمام الذي ألقيه إليك ولا نفس سري أيضا, فالتزم حمدان عهده ثم اندفع الداعي في تعليمه فنون جهله حتى استغواه فاستجاب له ثم انتدب للدعاء وصار أصلا من أصول هذه البدعة فسمي أتباعه القرامطة والقرمطية.


ثم لم يزل بنوه وأهله يتوارثون مكانه وكان أشدهم بأسا رجل يقال له أبو سعيد ظهر في سنة ست وثمانين ومائتين وقوي أمره وقتل ما لا يحصى من المسلمين وخرب المساجد وأحرق المصاحف وفتك بالحاج , وسن لأهله وأصحابه , وأخبرهم بمحالات وكان إذا قاتل يقول وعدت النصر في هذه الساعة, فلما مات بنوا على قبره قبة وجعلوا على رأسها طائرا من جص , وقالوا إذا طار هذا الطائر خرج أبو سعيد من قبره , وجعلوا عند القبر فرسا وخلعة ثياب وسلاحا, وقد سول إبليس لهذه الجماعة أنه من مات وعلى قبره فرس حشر راكبا وإن لم يكن له فرس حشر ماشيا , وكان أصحاب أبي سعيد يصلون عليه إذا ذكروه ولا يصلون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فإذا سمعوا من يصلي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, يقولون أتأكل رزق أبي سعيد وتصلي على أبي القاسم , وخلف بعده ابنه أبا طاهر الذي ادّعى الالوهية لعنه الله, ففعل مثل فعل أبيه, وهجم على الكعبة فأخذ ما فيها من الذخائر وقلع الحجر الأسود فحمله إلى بلده وأوهم الناس أنه الله تعالى.


الاسم السابع الخرمية: وخرم لفظ أعجمي ينبي عن الشيء المستلذ المستطاب الذي يرتاح الإنسان له ومقصود هذا الاسم تسليط الناس على اتباع اللذات وطلب الشهوات كيف كانت وطي بساط التكليف وحط أعباء الشرع عن العباد وقد كان هذا الاسم لقبا للمزدكية وهم أهل الإباحة من المجوس الذين تبعوا في أيام قباذ, وأباحوا النساء المحرمات وأحلوا كل محظور فسموا هؤلاء بهذا الاسم لمشابهتهم إياهم في نهاية هذا المذهب وإن خالفوهم في مقدماته


الاسم الثامن التعليمية: لقبوا بذلك لأن مبدأ مذهبهم إبطال الرأي وإفساد تصرف العقول ودعاء الخلق إلى التعليم من الإمام المعصوم وأنه لايدرك العلوم إلا بالتعليم


وكم زنديق في قلبه حقد على الإسلام خرج فبالغ واجتهد فزخرف دعاوى يلقي بها من يصحبه: وكان غور مقصده في الاعتقاد الانسلال من ربقة الدين وفي العمل نيل الملذات واستباحة المحظورات فمنهم بابك الخرمي حصل له مقصوده من اللذات ولكن بعد أن قتل الناس وبالغ في الأذى ثم القرامطة وصاحب الزنج الذي خرج فاستغوى المماليك السودان ووعدهم الملك: فنهب وفتك وقتل وبالغ وكانت عواقبهم في الدنيا أقبح العواقب فما وفى ما نالوا بما نيل منهم ومنهم من لم يبرح على تعثيره ففاتته الدنيا والآخرة مثل ابن الراوندي والمعري


قال المصنف: من تأمل حال ابن الراوندي وجده من كبار الملحدة وصنف كتابا سماه الدامغ زعم أنه يدمغ به هذه الشريعة, فسبحان من دمغة فأخذه وهو في شرخ الشباب, وكان يعترض على القرآن ويدعي عليه التناقض وعدم الفصاحة: وهو يعلم أن فصحاء العرب تحيَّرت عند سماعه فكيف بالألكن ؟ وأما أبو العلاء المعري فأشعاره ظاهرة الإلحاد: وكان يبالغ في عداوة الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام , ولم يزل متخبطا في تعثيره خائفا من القتل إلى أن مات بخسرانه , وما خلا زمان من خلف للفريقين إلا أن جمرة المنبسطين قد خبت بحمد الله فليس إلا باطني مستتر ومتفلسف متكاتم هو أعثر الناس وأخسأهم قدرا وأردأهم عيشا, وقد شرحنا أحوال جماعة من الفريقين في التاريخ فلم نر التطويل بذلك والله الموفق


ترقبوا قريبا وبعون الله تعالى لجزء السادس - مداخل ابليس على العلماء وأصحاب الحديث والمفتون

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 


*الجزء السادس:* *مداخل ابليس على العلماء وأصحاب الحديث والمفتين* 


*قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن إبليس يدخل على الناس في التلبيس من طرق منها ظاهر الأمر, ولكن يغلب الإنسان في إيثار هواه فيغمض على علم يذلله ومنها غامض وهو الذي يخفى على كثير من العلماء ونحن نشير إلى فنون من تلبيسه يستدل بمذكورها على مغفلها إذ حصر الطرق يطول والله العاصم*


فمن ذلك أن أحدهم يشتغل بالقراءات الشاذة وتحصيلها فيفني أكثر عمره في جمعها وتصنيفها والإقراء , بها ويشغله ذلك عن معرفة الفرائض والواجبات , فربما رأيت إمام مسجد يتصدى للإقراء ولا يعرف ما يُفسد الصلاة , وربما حمله حب التصدر حتى لا يرى بعين الجهل على أن يجلس بين يدي العلماء ويأخذ عنهم العلم , ولو تفكروا لعلموا أنَّ المراد حفظ القرآن وتقويم ألفاظه , ثم فهمه , ثم العمل به, ثم الإقبال على ما يُصلح النفس ويُطهر أخلاقها , ثم التشاغل بالمهم من علوم الشرع . ومن الغُبْنِ الفاحش تضييع الوقت دون حساب. 


قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: أنزل القرآن ليُعمل به فاتخذ الناس تلاوته عملاً , يعني أنهم اقتصروا على التلاوة وتركوا العمل به, ومن ذلك أنَ أحدهم يقرأ في محرابه بالشاذ , ويترك المتواتر المشهور , والصحيح عند العلماء, أنّ الصلاة لا تصحُّ بهذا الشاذ , وإنما مقصود هذا إظهار الغريب لاستجلاب مدح الناس وإقبالهم عليه , وعنده أنه متشاغل بالقرآن , ومنهم من يجمع القراءات , فيقول ملك مالك ملاك وهذا لا يجوز لأنه إخراج للقرآن عن نُظمِهِ. 

ومنهم من يجمع السجدات والتهليلات والتكبيرات وذلك مكروه, وقد صاروا يُوقدون النيران الكثيرة للختمة فيجمعون بين تضييع المال والتشبه بالمجوس , والتسبب إلى اجتماع النساء والرجال بالليل للفساد , ويُريهم إبليس أنّ في هذا إعزازاً للإسلام, وهذا تلبيس عظيم لأن إعزاز الشرع يكون باستعمال المشروع, ومن ذلك أنّ منهم من يتسامح بادّعاء القراءة على من لم يقرأ عليه , وربما كانت له إجازة منه , فقال أخبرنا تدليساً وهو يرى أن الأمر في ذلك قريب , لكونه يروي القراءات , ويراها فعل خير, وينسى أن هذا كذب يلزمه إثم الكذابين, ومن ذلك أن المقرئ المجيد يأخذ على اثنين وثلاثة ويتحدث مع من يدخل عليه والقلب, لا يطيق جمع هذه الأشياء, ثم يكتب خطه بأنه قد قرأ على فلان بقراءة فلان , وقد كان بعض المحققين يقول: ينبغي أن يجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة ويأخذوا على واحد ومن ذلك أن أقواما من القراء يتبارون بكثرة القراءة, وقد رأيت من مشايخهم من يجمع الناس ويقيم شخصا ويقرأ في النهار الطويل ثلاث ختمات , فإن قصّر عُيِّبَ, وإن أتمَّ مُدح, وتجتمع العوام لذلك ويحسنونه كما يفعلون في حق السعاة ويُريهم إبليس أنّ في كثرة التلاوة ثواباً, وهذا من تلبيسه , لأن القراءة ينبغي أن تكون لله تعالى, لا للتحسين بها , وينبغي أن تكون على تمَهُّلٍ امتثالا لقوله تعالى: لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ولقوله تعالى: ورتل القرآن ترتيلا 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهناك أقواما من القراء يتسامحون بشيء من الخطايا كالغيبة للنظراء , وربما أتوا أكبر من ذلك الذنب , واعتقدوا أن حفظ القرآن يرفع عنهم العذاب , واحتجوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:لو جعل القرآن في إهاب ما احترق, وذلك من تلبيس إبليس عليهم لأن عذاب من يعلم , أشد من عذاب من لم يعلم, إذ زيادة العلم تقوى الحجة , وكون القارئ لم يحترم ما يحفظ , يكون قد ارتكب ذنبا آخراً, قال الله تعالى: أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى , وقال المولى عزوجل في أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مَنْ يأتِ منكنَّ بفاحشةٍ مُبينةٍ يُضاعفُ لها العذابَ ضِعفين 


وعن أحمد بن أحمد المتوكلي مرفوعا الى بكر بن حبيش: إنَّ في جهنم لواديا تتعوّذ جهنم منه في اليوم سبع مرات, وإن في الوادي لجُباً يتعوذ الوادي وجهنم منه في اليوم سبع مرات, وإن في الجب لحية يتعوذ الجب والوادي وجهنم منها في اليوم سبع مرات , يبدأ بفسقة حملة القرآن فيقولون: أي رب ! يُبدأ بنا قبل عبدة الأوثان؟ فقيل لهم: ليس من يعلم كمن لا يعلم 
*مداخل ابليس لأصحاب الحديث*


من ذلك أن قوما أفنَوْا أعمارهم في سماع الحديث , وطلب الأسانيد العالية والمتون الغريبة وهؤلاء على قسمين:  

القسم الأول: قصدوا حفظ الشرع بمعرفة صحيح الحديث من عدم صحته وهم مشكورون على هذا القصد, إلا أن إبليس يلبس عليهم بأن يشغلهم بهذا عما هو فرض عين من معرفة ما يجب عليهم والاجتهاد في أداء اللازم والتفقه في الحديث , فإن قال قائل فقد فعل هذا خلق كثير من السلف كيحيى بن معين وابن المديني والبخاري ومسلم فالجواب أن أولئك جمعوا بين معرفة المهم من أمور الدين والتفقه فيه , وبين ما طلبوا من الحديث, وأعانهم على ذلك قصر الإسناد وقلة الحديث فاتسع زمانهم للأمرين , فأما في هذا الزمان فإن طرق الحديث طالت والتصانيف فيه اتسعت وما في هذا الكتاب في تلك الكتب , وإنما الطرق تختلف , فقلَّ أنْ يُمكن أحدا أنْ يجمع بين الأمرين , فترى المُحدِّث يكتب ويسمع خمسين سنة ويجمع الكتب ولا يدري ما فيها, ولو وقعت له حادثة في صلاته لافتقر إلى بعض أحداث المتفقهة الذين يترددون إليه لسماع الحديث منه , وبهؤلاء تمكن الطاعنون على المحدثين فقالوا: زوامل أسفار لا يدرون ما معهم 

فإن أفلح أحدهم ونظر في حديثه , فربما عمل بحديثٍ منسوخٍ, وربما فهم من الحديث ما يفهم العامي الجاهل وعمل بذلك وليس بالمراد من الحديث , كما روينا أن بعض المحدثين روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه نهى أن يسقي الرجل ماءه زرع غيره , فقال جماعة ممّنْ حضروا: قد كنا إذْ فضل عنا ماء في بساتيننا سرّحناهُ إلى جيراننا ونحن نستغفر الله , فما فهم القارئ ولا السامع ولا شعروا أن المراد وطءَ الحبالى من السبايا. 


مداخل ابليس على المفتين 


قال الخطابي رحمه الله: وكان بعض مشايخنا يروي الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الحُلْق قبل صلاة الجمعة (بإسكان اللام) , قال وأخبرني: أنه بقي أربعين سنة لا يحلق رأسه قبل الصلاة قال فقلت له إنما هو الحلق جمع حلَقة , وإنما المقصود هو كراهة الاجتماع قبل الصلاة للعلم والمذاكرة, وأمر أن يشتغل بالصلاة وينصت للخطبة, فقال قد فرجت عليّ وكان من الصالحين , وقد كان ابن صاعد كبير القدر في المحدثين , لكنه لما قلت مخالطته للفقهاء كان لا يفهم جواب فتوى, حتى أنه أخبر يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد أنّ امرأةً جاءته فقالت: أيها الشيخ ما تقول في بئر سقطت فيه دجاجة فماتت, فهل الماء طاهرٌ أو نجسٌ؟ فقال يحيى ويحك ! كيف سقطت الدجاجة إلى البئر؟ ر قالت: لم تكن البئر مغطاة , فقال يحيى: ألا غطيتها حتى لا يقع فيها شيء؟ قال الأبهري فقلت: يا هذه إن كان الماء تغير فهو نجس وإلا فهو طاهر 

المقصود من الواقعة السابقة أنّ امرأة تسأل عن حكم فيجيبها المسئول باجابات ليس لها علاقة بالسؤال فأضاع على المرأة سؤالها, الأمر الذي اضطر الابهري لاجابة المرأة.  


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وكان ابن شاهين قد صنف في الحديث مصنفات كثيرة أقلها جزء وأكثرها التفسير, وهو ألف جزء وما كان يعرف من الفقه شيئا , وقد كان فيهم من يُقدِمُ على الفتوى بالخطأ , لئلا يُرى بعين الجهل, فكان فيهم من يصير بما يفتي به ضحكة, فسئل بعضهم عن مسألة من الفرائض فكتب في الفتوى تقسم على فرائض الله سبحانه وتعالى 


فعن محمد بن أبي منصور مرفوعا الى إبراهيم الحربي قال بلغني أن امرأة جاءت إلى علي بن داود وهو يحدث وبين يديه مقدار ألف نفس فقالت له: حلفت بصدقة إزاري فقال لها بكم اشتريته قالت باثنين وعشرين درهما قال اذهبي فصومي اثنين وعشرين يوما فلما مرت جعل يقول آه آه غلطنا والله أمرناها بكفارة الظهار. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت فانظروا إلى هاتين الفضيحتين فضيحة الجهل وفضيحة الإقدام على الفتوى بمثل هذا التخليط , واعلم أن عموم المحدثين حملوا ظاهر ما تعلق من صفات الباري سبحانه على مقتضى الحس فشبهوا , لأنهم لم يخالطوا الفقهاء, فيعرفوا حمل المتشابه على مقتضى الحكم , وقد رأينا في زماننا من يجمع الكتب منهم , ويُكثر السماع ولا يفهم ما حصل. 

ومنهم من لا يحفظ القرآن ولا يعرف أركان الصلاة فتشاغل هؤلاء على زعمهم بفروض الكفاية عن فروض الأعيان وإيثار ما ليس بمهم على المهم من تلبيس إبليس 


القسم الثاني: قوم أكثروا سماع الحديث , ولم يكن مقصودهم صحيحا , ولا أرادوا معرفة الصحيح من غيره بجمع الطرق , وإنما كان مرادهم العوالي والغرائب فطافوا البلدان ليقول أحدهم لقيت فلانا ولي من الأسانيد ما ليس لغيري وعندي أحاديث ليست عند غيري 

وقد كان أحد طلبة الحديث يدخل على الشيخ , فيأخذ الشيخ فيقعده في الرقة وهي البستان الذي على شاطئ دجلة فيقرأ عليه ويقول في مجموعاته: حدثني فلان وفلان بالزقة ويوهم الناس أنها البلدة التي بناحية الشام ليظنوا أنه قد تعب في الأسفار لطلب الحديث , وكان يقعد الشيخ بين نهر عيسى والفرات , ويقول: حدثني فلان من وراء النهر, يوهم أنه عبر خراسان في طلب الحديث, وكان يقول حدثني فلان في رحلتي الثانية والثالثة ليعلم الناس قدر تعبه في طلب الحديث فما بُوركَ له الى أن مات. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا كله من الإخلاص بمعزل, وإنما مقصودهم الرساة والمباهاة ولذلك يتبعون شاذ الحديث وغريبه وربما ظفر أحدهم بجزء فيه سماع أخيه المسلم فأخفاه ليتفرد هو بالرواية وقد يموت هو ولا يرويه فيفوت الشخصين وربما رحل أحدهم إلى شيخ أول اسمه قاف أو كاف ليكتب ذلك في مشيخته فحسب. 


مداخل ابليس على بني آدم بالغيبة 


أخبرنا أبو بكر بن حبيب العامري مرفوعا الى يوسف بن الحسين يقول: سألت حارثا المحاسبي عن الغيبة فقال: احذرها فإنها شر مكتسب , وما ظنك بشيء يسلبك حسناتك فيرضى به خصماءك؟ ومن تبغضه في الدنيا كيف ترضى به خصمك يوم القيامة يأخذ من حسناتك أو تأخذ من سيئاته؟ إذ ليس هناك درهم ولا دينار فاحذرها وتعرف منبعها فإن منبع غيبة الهمج والجهال من اشفاء الغيظ والحمية والحسد وسوء الظن وتلك مكشوفة غير خفية, وأما غيبة العلماء فمنبعها من خدعة النفس على إبداء النصيحة , وتأويل ما لا يصح من الخبر ولو صح ما كان عونا على الغيبة , وهو قوله: أترغبون عن ذكره؟ اذكروه بما فيه ليحذره الناس , ولو كان الخبر محفوظا صحيحا لم يكن فيه إبداء شناعة على أخيك المسلم من غير أن تسأل عنه, وإنما إذا جاءك مسترشد فقال: أريد أن أزوج كريمتي من فلان, فعرفت منه بدعة أو أنه غير مأمون على حرم المسلمين صرفته عنه بأحسن صرف, أو يجيئك رجل آخر فيقول لك أريد أن أودع مالي فلانا وليس ذلك الرجل موضعا للأمانة فتصرفه عنه بأحسن الوجوه, أو يقول لك يا رجل أريد أن أصلي خلف فلان أو أجعله إمامي في علم , فتصرفه عنه بأحسن الوجوه ولا تشف غيظك من غيبته. 

وأما منبع الغيبة من القراء والنساك فمن طريق التعجب يبدي عوار الأخ ثم يتصنع بالدعاء في ظهر الغيب فيتمكن من لحم أخيه المسلم ثم يتزين بالدعاء له, وأما منبع الغيبة من الرؤساء والأساتذة فمن طريق إبداء الرحمة والشفقة حتى يقول مسكين فلان ابتلى بكذا وامتحن بكذا , نعوذ بالله من الخذلان فيتصنع بإبداء الرحمة والشفقة على أخيه ثم يتصنع بالدعاء له عند إخوانه ويقول: إنما أبديت لكم ذاك لتكثروا دعاءكم له ونعوذ بالله من الغيبة تعريضا أو تصريحا , فاتق الغيبة فقد نطق القرآن بكراهتها فقال تعالى: أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه 

ومن تلبيس إبليس على علماء المحدثين رواية الحديث الموضوع من غير أن يُبيّنوا أنه موضوع , وهذه جناية منهم على الشرع , ومقصودهم ترويج أحاديثهم وكثرة رواياتهم وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من روى عني حديثا يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين 





والى اللقاء ان شاء الله مع الجزء السابع - مداخل ابليس على الفقهاء

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
*الجزء السابع- مداخل ابليس على الفقهاء* 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: كان الفقهاء في قديم الزمان هم أهل القرآن والحديث, فما زال الأمر يتناقض حتى قال المتأخرون يكفينا أن نعرف آيات الأحكام من القرآن, وأن نعتمد على الكتب المشهورة في الحديث كسنن أبي داود ونحوها, ثم استهانوا بهذا الأمر أيضا وصار أحدهم يحتج بآية لا يعرف معناها وبحديث لا يدري أصحيح هو أم لا , وربما اعتمد على قياس يعارضه حديث صحيح ولا يعلم لقلة التفاته إلى معرفة النقل , وإنما الفقه استخراج من الكتاب والسنة , فكيف يستخرج من شيء لا يعرفه؟ 

ومن القبيح تعليق حكم على حديث لا يدري أصحيح هو أم لا , ولقد كانت معرفة هذا تصعب ويحتاج الإنسان إلى السفر الطويل والتعب الكثير حتى تعرف ذلك , فصنفت الكتب وتقررت السنن , وعُرف الصحيح من السقيم , ولكن غلب على المتأخرين الكسل بالمرة عن أن يطالعوا علم الحديث , حتى أني رأيت بعض الأكابر من الفقهاء يقول في تصنيفه عن ألفاظ في الصحاح لا يجوز أن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هذا , ورأيته يحتج في مسألة فيقول دليلنا ما روى بعضهم أن رسول الله قال كذا , ويجعل الجواب عن حديث صحيح, قد احتج به خصمه أن يقول هذا الحديث لا يعرف, وهذا كله جناية على الإسلام. 



ومن تلبيس إبليس على الفقهاء أن جل اعتمادهم على تحصيل علم الجدل يطلبون بزعمهم تصحيح الدليل على الحكم والاستنباط لدقائق الشرع , وعلل المذاهب ولو صحت هذه الدعوى منهم لتشاغلوا بجميع المسائل , وإنما يتشاغلون بالمسائل الكبار ليتسع فيها الكلام, فيتقدم المناظر بذلك عند الناس في خصام النظر فهم أحدهم بترتيب المجادلة والتفتيش على المناقضات طلبا للمفاخرات والمباهاة وربما لم يعرف الحكم في مسألة صغيرة تعم بها البلوى. 

وترى الفقيه المفتي يُسألُ عن آية أو حديث, فلا يدري , وهذا عين فأين الأنفة من التقصير؟ ومن ذلك أن المجادلة إنما وضعت ليستبين الصواب , وقد كان مقصود السلف المناصحة بإظهار الحق , وقد كانوا ينتقلون من دليل إلى دليل , وإذا خُفيَ على أحدهم شيء نبَّههُ الآخر لأن المقصود كان إظهار الحق فصار هؤلاء إذا قاس الفقيه على أصل بعلّةٍ يظنها , فقيل له : ما الدليل على أن الحكم في الأصل مُعلّلٌ بهذه العلةِ؟ فقال: هذا الذي يظهر لي , فإن ظهر لكم ما هو أولى من ذلك فاذكروه , فإن المُعترض لا يُلزمني ذكر ذلك. 


وقد صدق في أنه لا يلزمه, ولكن فيما ابتدع من الجدل بل في باب النصح وإظهار الحق يلزمه, ومن ذلك أن أحدهم يتبين له الصواب مع خصمه ولا يرجع, ويضيق صدره كيف ظهر الحق مع خصمه, وربما اجتهد في رده مع علمه أنه الحق, وهذا من أقبح القبيح, لأن المناظرة إنما وضعت لبيان الحق, وقد قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 


ما ناظرت أحدا فأنكر الحجة إلا سقط من عيني ولا قبِلَها إلا هِبْتُه: وما ناظرت أحدا فباليتُ مع من كانت الحجة إن كانت معه صرت إليه , ومن ذلك أن طلبهم للرياسة بالمناظرة تثير الكامن في النفس من حب الرياسة. 


فإذا رأى أحدهم في كلامه ضعفا يوجب قهر خصمه له خرج إلى المكابرة , فإن رأى خصمه قد استطال عليه بلفظٍ أخذته حِمية الكبر فقابل ذلك بالسبِّ فصارت المُجادلة مخاذلة , ومن ذلك ترخصهم في الغيبة بحجة الحكاية عن المناظرة فيقول أحدهم: تكلمت مع فلان فما قال شيئا ويتكلم بما يوجب التشفي من غرض خصمه بتلك الحجة . 
ومن ذلك أن إبليس لبس عليهم بأن الفقه وحده علم الشرع ليس ثم غيره , فإن ذكر لهم مُحدث قالوا: ذاك لا يفهم شيئا , وينسون أنّ الحديث هو الأصل, فإن ذكر لهم كلام يلين به القلب قالوا: هذا كلام الوعاظ , ومن ذلك إقدامهم على الفتوى , وما بلغوا مرتبتها وربما أفتوا بواقعاتهم المخالفة للنصوص ولو توقفوا في المشكلات كان أولى. 




روى عطاء بن السائب عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى رحمهما الله , قال: أدركت مائة وعشرين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل أحدهم عن المسألة فيردها هذا إلى هذا وهذا إلى هذا حتى ترجع إلى الأول , وعن عطاء بن السائب قال سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى أيضا يقول: أدركت في هذا المسجد عشرين ومائة من الأنصار من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما منهم من يحدث حديثا إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه الحديث ولا يسأل عن فتيا إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه الفتيا 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد روينا عن إبراهيم النخعي أن رجلا سأله عن مسألة فقال: ما وجدت من تسأله غيري؟ وعن مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه قال ما أفتيت حتى سألت سبعين شيخا هل ترون لي أن أفتي؟ فقالوا : نعم , فقيل له: فلو نهَوْكَ؟ قال: لو نهوني انتهيت. 


وقال رجل لأحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: إني حلفت ولا أدري كيف حلفت , قال : ليتك إذ دريت كيف حلفت دريت أنا كيف أفتيك. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما كانت هذه سجية السلف لخشيتهم الله تعالى وخوفهم منه ومن نظر في سيرتهم تأدب. 


ومن تلبيس إبليس على الفقهاء مخالطتهم الأمراء والسلاطين ومداهنتهم , وترك الإنكار عليهم مع القدرة على ذلك , وربما رخصوا لهم فيما لا رخصة لهم فيه , لينالوا من دنياهم عرضا فيقع بذلك الفساد لثلاثة أوجه: 


الوجه الأول : الأمير يقول لولا أني على صواب لأنكر عليّ الفقيه , وكيف لا أكون مُصيباً, وهو يأكل من مالي؟ 

والوجه الثاني: العامي أنه يقول لا بأس بهذا الأمير ولا بماله ولا بأفعاله , فإن فلانا الفقيه لا يبرح عنده. 

والوجه الثالث : الفقيه فإنه يفسد دينه بذلك. 


وقد لبس إبليس عليهم في الدخول على السلطان فيقول إنما ندخل لنشفع في مسلم , وينكشف هذا التلبيس بأنه لو دخل غيره يشفع لما أعجبه ذلك , وربما قدح في ذلك الشخص لتفرده بالسلطان . 


ومن تلبيس إبليس عليه في أخذ أموالهم فيقول لك فيها حق, ومعلوم أنها إن كانت من حرام لم يحل له منها شيء, وإن كانت من شبهة فترْكُها أوْلى , وإن كانت من مُباحٍ: جاز له الأخذ بمقدار مكانه من الدين, لا على وجه اتفاقه في إقامة الرعونة , وربما اقتدى العوام بظاهر فعله واستباحوا ما لا يستباح. 


وقد لبس إبليس على قوم من العلماء ينقطعون على السلطان إقبالا على التعبد والدين, فيُزينُ لهم غيبة من يدخل على السلطان من العلماء, فيجمع لهم آفتين: غيبة الناس ومدح النفس. وفي الجملة فالدخول على السلاطين خطر عظيم, لأن النية قد تحسُنُ في أول الدخول, ثم ما تلبثُ أن تتغير بإكرامهم وإنعامهم , أو بالطمع فيهم , ولا يتماسك عن مداهنتهم , وترك الإنكار عليهم 

وقد كان سفيان الثوري حمه الله يقول: ما أخاف من إهانتهم لي , إنما أخاف من إكرامهم, فيميل قلبي إليهم , وقد كان علماء السلف يبعدون عن الأمراء لما يظهر من جورهم فتطلبهم الأمراء لحاجتهم إليهم في الفتاوى والولايات , فنشأ أقوام قويت رغبتهم في الدنيا فتعلموا العلوم التي تصلح للأمراء , وحملوها إليهم لينالوا من دنياهم , ويدلك على أنهم قصدوا بالعلوم أن الأمراء كانوا قديما يميلون إلى سماع الحجج في الأصول , فأظهر الناس علم الكلام, ثم مال بعض الأمراء إلى المناظرة في الفقه, فمال الناس إلى الجدل , ثم بعض الأمراء إلى المواعظ , فمال خلق كثير من المتعلمين إليها , ولما كان جمهور العوام يميلون إلى القصص كثر القُصّاصُ وقلَّ الفقهاء. 


ومن تلبيس إبليس على الفقهاء: ما قاله المصنف رحمه الله: كان الفقهاء في قديم الزمان هم أهل القرآن والحديث, فما زال الأمر يتناقص حتى قال المتأخرين يكفينا أن نعرف آيات الأحكام من القرآن, وأن نعتمد على الكتب المشهورة في الحديث كسنن أبي داوود ونحوها , ثم استهانوا بهذا الأمر أيضا , وصار احدهم يتجُ بآيةٍ لا يعرف معناها, وبحديثٍ لا يدري اصحيحٌ هو أم لاو وربما اعتمد على قياسٍ يعارضه حديث صحيحٍ ولا يعلم لقلة التفاتة الى معرفة النقل, وانما الفقه استخراج من الكتاب والسنة , فكيف يستخرج من شيءٍ لا يعرفه؟ 


ومن القبيح تعليق حكم على حديثٍ لا يدري أصحيحٍ هو أم لا, ولقد كانت معرفة هذا تصعب ويحتاج الانسان الى سفر طويلٍ وتعبٍ كثيرٍ حتى تعرف ذلك, فصنفت الكتب, وتقررت السنن , وعرف الصحيح من السقيم, ولكن غلب على المتأخرين الكسل بالمرة عن أن يطالعوا علم الحديث, حتى اني رأيت بعض الاكابر من الفقهاء يقول في تصنيفه عن ألفاظٍ في الصحاح: لا يجوز ان يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هذا, ورأيته يحتجّ في مسألةٍ , فيقول: دليلنا ما روى بعضهم أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كذا و ويجعل الجواب عن حديث صحيح ثد احتجّ به خصمه أن يقول هذا الحديث لا يعرف , وهذا كله جناية على الاسلام. 


ومن تلبيس ابليس على الفقهاء أن أكثر اعتمادهم على تحصيل علم الجدل, يطلبون بزعمهم تصحيح الدليل على الحكم, والاستنباط لقدائق الشرع, وعلل المذاهب, ولو صحّت هذه الدعوى منهم لتشاغلوا بجميع المسائل, وانما يتشاغلون بالمسائل الكبار ليتسع فيها الكلام, فيتقدّم المناظر بذلك عند الناس في خصام النظر , فهمّ احدهم بترتيب المجادلة والتفتيش على المناقضات طلباً للماخرات والمباهة, وربما لم يعرف الحكم في مسألةٍ صغيرةٍ تعمّ بها البلوى. 


ومن تلبيس ابليس على الفقهاء : أن أحدهم يأكل من وَقْف المدرسة المبنية على المتشاغلين بالعلم , فيمكثُ فيها سنين ولا يتشاغل , ويقنع بما عرف, أو ينتهي في العلم فلا يبقى له في الوقف حظ, لأنه إنما جعل لمن يتعلم إلا أن يكون ذلك الشخص مُعيدا أو مدرسا , فإن شغله دائم ومن ذلك ما يحكى عن بعض الأحداث المتفقهة من الانبساط في المنهيات فبعضهم يلبس الحرير ويتحلى بالذهب , ويحال على المكث فيأخذه إلى غير ذلك من المعاصي. 


وسبب انبساط هؤلاء مختلف: فمنهم من يكون فاسد العقيدة في أصل الدين وهو يتفقه ليستر نفسه أو ليأخذ من الوقف أو ليرأس أو ليناظر , ومنهم من عقيدته صحيحة لكن يغلبه الهوى وحب الشهوات, وليس عنده صارف عن ذلك لأن نفس الجدل والمناظرة تحرك الكبر والعجب, ومنهم من يلبس عليه إبليس بأنه عالم وفقيه ومفتٍ, والعلم يدفع عن أربابه, وهيهات فإن العلم أولى أن يحاجه ويضاعف عذابه كما ذكرنا في حق القراء, وقد قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: إنما الفقيه من يخشى الله تعالى .. وقال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: رأيت فقيها خراسانيا عليه حرير وخواتم ذهب فقلت له ما هذا؟ فقال: خلع السطان وكمد الأعداء.. فقلت له : بل هو شماتة الأعداء بك إن كنت مسلما , لأن إبليس عدوك , وإذا بلغ منك مبلغك ان ألبسك ما يسخط الشرع , فقد أشمته بنفسك , وهل خلع السطان سائغة لنهي الرحمن يا مسكين ؟ خلع عليك السطان فانخلعتَ به من الإيمان , وقد كان ينبغي أن يخلع بك السلطان لباس الفسق , ويُلبسك لباس التقوى , رماكم الله بخزيه حيث هوّنتم أمره هكذا, ليتك قلت هذه رعوناتِ الطبع, الآن تمت محنتك لأن عدوانك دليل على فساد باطنك. 


ومن تلبيسه عليهم: أن يُحسن لهم ازدراء الوعاظ ويمنعهم من الحضور عندهم فيقولون من هؤلاء؟ قُصّاص ؟ ومراد الشيطان أن لا يحضروا في موضع يلين فيه القلب ويخشع, والقُصاص لا يُذمّون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله تعالى قال: نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص وقال تعالى : فاقصص القصص , وإنما ذم القصاص , لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد, ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورده , وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال , فأما إذا كان القصص صدقا ويوجب وعظاً فهو ممدوحٌ , وقد كان أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يقول: ما أحوج الناس إلى قاصٍ صَدوقٍ 


ومن تلبيسه على الوعاظ قال المصنف رحمه الله: كان الوعاظ في قديم الزمان علماء فقهاء وقد حضر مجلس عبيد بن عمير عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه وكان عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله يحضر مجلس القاص ثم خسّت (أي قلّت ) هذه الصناعة فتعرض لها الجهال , فبعد عن الحضور وعندهم المميزون من الناس , وتعلق بهم العوام والنساء , فلم يتشاغلوا بالعلم وأقبلوا على القصص , وما يعجب الجهلة وتنوعت البدع في هذا الفن. 


وقد ذكرنا آفاتهم في كتاب القصاص والمذكرين إلا أننا نذكر هنا جملة فمن ذلك: أن قوما منهم كانوا يضعون أحاديث الترغيب والترهيب ولبس عليهم إبليس بأن قالوا: بأننا نقصد حثّ الناس على الخير وكفهم عن الشر, وهذا اافتراءً منهم على الشريعة , لأنها عندهم على هذا الفعل ناقصة , تحتاج إلى تتمة ثم نسوا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار , ومن ذلك أنهم تلمحوا ما يزعج النفوس ويطرب القلوب , فنوعوا فيه الكلام , فتراهم ينشدون الأشعار الرائقة الغزلية في العشق. 


ولبس عليهم إبليس بأننا نقصد الإشارة إلى محبة الله تعالى , ومعلوم أن عامة من يحضرهم العوام الذين بواطنهم مشحونة بحب الهوى, فيضل القاص ويضل , ومن ذلك من يظهر من التواجد والتخاشع زيادة على ما في قلبه , وكثرة الجمع توجب زيادة تعمل فتسمح النفس بفضل بكاء وخشوع ف, من كان منهم كاذبا, فقد خسر الآخرة , ومن كان صادقا لم يسلم صِدقة من رياءٍ يُخالطه, ومنهم من يتحرك الحركات التي يُوقع بها على قراءة الألحان والألحان التي قد أخرجوها اليوم مشابهة للغناء , فهي إلى التحريم أقرب منها إلى الكراهة والقارئ يطرب والقاص ينشد الغزل مع تصفيق بيديه وإيقاع برجليه فتشبه السكر ويوجب ذلك تحريك الطباع وتهييج النفوس وصياح الرجال والنساء , وتمزيق الثياب لما في النفوس من دفائن الهوى , ثم يخرجون فيقولون : كان المجلس طيباً, ويُشيرون بالطيبة إلى ما لا يجوز, ومنهم مَن يجري في مثل تلك الحالة التي شرحناها لكنه ينشد أشعار النوح على الموتى , ويصف ما يجري لهم من البلاء , ويذكر الغربة , ومن مات غريبا فيبكي بها النساء ويصير المكان كالمأتم , وإنما ينبغي أن يذكر الصبر على فقد الأحباب لا ما يوجب الجزع, ومنهم من يتكلم في دقائق الزهد ومحبة الحق سبحانه, فليس عليه إبليس: إنك من جملة الموصوفين بذلك لأنك لم تقدر على الوصف حتى عرفت ما تصف , وسلكت الطريق. وكشف هذا التلبيس أن الوصف علم , والسلوك غيّرَ العلم. 


ومنهم من يتكلم بالطامات والشطح الخارج عن الشرع ويستشهد بأشعار العشق , وغرضه أن يكثر في مجلسه الصياح ولو على كلام فاسد , وكم منهم من يُزوّقُ عبارةً لا معنىً تحتها, وأكثر كلامهم اليوم في موسى والجبل وزليخا ويوسف عليهما الصلاة والسلام , ولا يكادون يذكرون الفرائض , ولا ينهون عن ذنب , فمتى يرجع صاحب الزنا , ومستعمل الربا , وتعرف المرأة حق زوجها , وتحفظ صلاتها ؟ هيهات هيهات ! هؤلاء تركوا الشرع وراء ظهورهم ولهذا نفقت سلعهم لأنّ الحق ثقيل , والباطل خفيف . 


ومنهم من يحثُّ على الزهد وقيام الليل ولا يُبينُ للعامةِ المقصودّ من قيام الليل, فربما تاب الرجل منهم وانقطع إلى زاوية, أو خرج إلى جبل , فبقيت عائلته لا شيء لهم. 

ومنهم من يتكلم في الرجاء والطمع من غير أن يمزج ذلك بما يُوجب الخوف والحذر, فيزيد الناس جُرأة على المعاصي , ثم يقوي ما ذكر بميله إلى الدنيا من المراكب الفاهرة , والملابس الفاخرة فيُفسد القلوب بقوله وفعله. 


وقد يكون الوعظ صادقا قاصدا للنصيحة , إلا أن منهم من شرب الرئاسة في قلبه مع الزمان, فيجب أن يعظم وعلامته: أنه إذا ظهر واعظ ينوب عنه أو يعينه على الخلق كره ذلك, ولو صحَّ قصده لم يكره أن يعينه على خلائق الخلق. 



ومن تلبيس ابليس على القُصَّاصِ : أنهم يخلطون في مجالسهم مجلسة الرجال والنساء , وترى النساء يُكثرن الصياح وجداً على زعمهنّ , فلا يُنكر ذلك عليهنّ, جمعاً للقلوب عليه ولقد ظهر في زماننا هذا من القُصّاص ما لا يدخل في التلبيس, لأنه أمر صريح من كونهم جعلوا القصص معاشا يستمحنون به الأمراء والظلمة , والأخذ من أصحاب المكوس والتكسب في البلدان , وفيهم من يّحضر المقابر , فيذكر البلى لفراق الأحبة , فيبكي النسوة ولا يحثهنّ على الصبر. 


وقد يلبس إبليس على الواعظ المحقق فيقول له: مثلك لا يُعظُ وإنما يَعظُ متيقظ , فيحمله على السكوت والانقطاع , ولقد كثر هذا الأمر في زماننا, اذ نرى كثيراً من الوعاظ وأئمة المساجد يرون الباطل والمنكر أمامهم ولا يأمرون بمعروف خوفا من تباعد الناس عنهم فيقولوا: هاذا الامام لا يسكت لنا لا عن صغيرةٍ ولا كبيرةٍ, فتتراكم الأخطاء لدرجة يصعب معها تقويمها من جديد واعادتها الى نصابها, فتتوه الأمة في دياجير الظلام , والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: انّ أعظم الجهاد كلمة حقِّ عند سلطان جائرٍ, فما بال الوعاظ وأئمة المساجد لا يذكرون الناس بأخطاءهم ويرشدونهم الى جادة الصواب؟ أيخشون على أنفسهم من انقطاع معيشتهم عليهم والله تعلى الرزاق الكريم؟  

اذا كان الأمر فهو من دسائس إبليس لأنه يمنع فعل الخير ويقول إنك تلتذ بما تورده وتجد بذلك سد باب الخير. 



ومن تلبُّسِ ابليس على اهل اللغة والأدب قال المصنف رحمه الله: قد لبس على جمهورهم فشغلهم بعلوم النحو واللغة من المهمات اللازمة التي هي فرض عين , عن معرفة ما يلزمهم عرفانه من العبادات , وما هو أولى بهم من آداب النفوس وصلاح القلوب, وبما هو أفضل من علوم التفسير والحديث والفقه , فأذهبوا الزمان كله في علوم لا تُراد لنفسها بل لغيرها, فإن الإنسان إذا فهم الكلمة فينبغي أن يترقى إلى العمل بها, إذ هي مراده لغيرها, فترى الإنسان منهم لا يكاد يعرف من آداب الشريعة إلا القليل , ولا من الفقه , ولا يلتفت إلى تزكية نفسه وصلاح قلبه, ومع هذا ففيهم كِبَرٍ عظيمٍ , وقد خيّلَ لهم ابليس انهم علماء الاسلام, على اعتبار  

أنّ النحو واللغة من علوم الإسلام , وبها يُعرف معنى القرآن العزيز , ولعمري أنّ هذا لا يُنكر, ولكن معرفة ما يلزم من النحو لإصلاح اللسان , وما يحتاج إليه من اللغة في تفسير القرآن والحديث أمر قريب , وهو أمر لازم, وما عدا ذلك فضلٌ لا يُحتاج إليه , وإنفاقُ الزمان في تحصيل هذا الفاضل وليس بمهم , فترك المهم غلط كبير, وإيثاره على ما هو أنفع وأعلى رتبة كالفقه والحديث غُبنٌ , ولو اتسع العمر لمعرفة الكل, كان حسنا, ولكن العمر قصير فينبغي إيثار الأهم والأفضل. 


ولما كان عموم اشتغالهم بأشعار الجاهلية ولم يجد الطبع صادا عما وضع عليه من مطالعة الأحاديث ومعرفة سير السلف الصالح , سالت بهم الطباع إلى هوة الهوى , فانبثت شرع البطالة يعبث, فقلَّ أن ترى منهم متشاغلا بالتقوى , أو ناظرا في مطعم , فإن النحو يغلب طلبه على السلاطين فيأكل النحاة من أموالهم الحرام , وقد يظنون جواز الشيء وهو غير جائز , لقلة فقههم كما جرى للزجاج أبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن السري قال: كنت أؤدب القاسم بن عبد الله فأقول له إن بلغت إلى مبلغ أبيك ووليت الوزارة ماذا تصنع بي: فيقول: ما أحببت فأقول له: أن تعطيني عشرين ألف دينار, وكانت غاية أمنيتي فما مضت إلا سنون حتى ولي القاسم الوزارة وأنا على ملازمتي له وقد صرت نديمة فدعتني نفسي إلى إذكاره بالوعد ثم هبته, فلما كان في اليوم الثالث من وزارته قال لي: يا أبا إسحاق لم أرك أذكرتني بالنذر؟ فقلت عولت على رعاية الوزير أيده الله , وأنه لا يحتاج إلى إذكار لنذرعليه في أمر خادم واجب الحق , فقال لي: إنه المعتضد , ولولاه ما تعاظمني دفع ذلك إليك في مكان واحد , ولكن أخاف أن يصير لي معه حديث , فاسمح بأخذه متفرقا فقلت افعل فقال: اجلس للناس وخذ رقاعهم في الحوائج الكبار واستعجل عليها ولا تمتنع من مسائلتي شيئا تخاطب فيه صحيحا كان أو محالا إلى أن يحصل لك مال النذر, ففعلت ذلك وكنت أعرض عليه كل يوم رقاعا فيوقع فيها , وربما قال لي : كم ضمن لك على هذا؟ فأقول كذا وكذا.. فيقول: غبنت , هذا يساوي كذا وكذا , فاستزد فاراجع القوم ولا أزال أُماكسهم ويُزيدونني حتى أبلغ الحد الذي رسمه قال: فعرضت عليه شيئا عظيما فحصل عندي عشرون ألف دينار وأكثر منها في مدة مديدة, فقال لي: بعد شهور يا أبا إسحاق ! أحصل مال النذر؟ فقلت: لا , فسكت, وكنت أعرض ثم يسألني في كل شهر أو نحوه هل حصل المال ؟ فأقول لا , خوفا من انقطاع الكَسْبِ, إلى أن حصل عندي ضعف المال , وسألني يوما فاستحييت من الكذب المتواصل, فقلت: قد حصل ذلك بسعادة الوزير فقال: فرّجت والله عني , فقد كنت مشغول 

القلب إلى أن يحصل لك, قال: ثم أخذ الدواة ووقع لي إلى خازنة بثلاثة آلاف دينار صلة. فأخذتها وامتنعت أن أعرض عليه شيئا , ولم أدر كيف أقع منه, فلما كان الغد جئته وجلست على رسمي فأومأ إليَّ أن هات ما معك , ليستدعي مني الرقاع على الرسم, فقلت : ما أخذت من أحد رقعة , لأن النذر قد وقع الوفاء به , ولم أدر كيف أقع من الوزير, فقال : يا سبحان الله ! أتراني كنت أقطع عنك شيئا قد صار لك عادة وعلم به الناس وصارت لك به منزلة عندهم وجاه وغدو ورواح إلى بابك ولا يعلم سبب انقطاعه فيظن ذلك لضعف جاهك عندي أو تغير رتبتك أعرض علي رسمك ؟ وخذ بلا حساب, فقبَّلتُ يده وباكرتُه من غد بالرقاع , وكنت أعرض عليه كل يوم شيئا إلى أن مات وقد تأثلْتُ مالي هذا. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله : انظروا ما يصنع قلة الفقه, فإن هذا الرجل الكبير القدر في معرفته النحو واللغة لو علم أن هذا الذي جرى له لم يُجز شرعاً, ما حكاه وتبجَّح به , فإن إيصال الظلامات واجب ولا يجوز أخذ البرطيل عليها , ولا على شيءٍ مما نصب الوزير له من أمور الدولة , وبهذا تبين مرتبة الفقه على غيره. 



ومن تلُبِّسِ ابليس على الشعراء قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد لبس عليهم فأراهم أنهم من أهل الأدب , وأنهم قد خصوا بفطنة تميزوا بها عن غيرهم, ومن خصكم بهذه الفطنة , ربما عفا عن زللكم , فتراهم يهيمون في كل واد من الكذب والقذف والهجاء وهتك الأعراض والإقرار بالفواحش, وأقل أحوالهم أن الشاعر يمدح الإنسان فيخاف أن يُهيجوه , فيعطيه اتقاه شره أو يمدحه بين جماعة فيعطيه حياءً من الحاضرين, وجميع ذلك من جنس المصادرة. 


وترى خلقا من الشعراء وأهل الأدب لا يتحاشون من لبس الحرير والكذب في المدح خارجين عن الحد , ويحكون اجتماعهم على الفسق وشرب الخمر وغير ذلك , ويقول أحدهم: اجتمعت أنا وجماعة من الأدباء ففعلنا كذا وكذا - هيهات هيهات ! ليس الأدب الا بالتزام التقوى, ولا تحسن العبارة عند الله عزوجل اذا لم نتقْهِ, وجمهور الأدباء والشعراء إذا ضاق بهم رزق تسَخَطوا فكفروا وأخذوا في لوم الأقدار. 


وقد نسي هؤلاء أن معاصيهم تضيق أرزاقهم , فقد رأوا أنفسهم مستحقين للنعم , مستوجبين للسلامة من البلاء ولم يتنبهوا الى ما يوجب الشرع عليهم من امتثال أوامره, وقد ضلت فطنتهم في هذه الغفلة. 



ومن تلبيس إبليس على الكاملين من العلماء قال المصنف رحمه الله: إن أقواما علت هممهم فحصلوا علوم الشرع من القرآن والحديث والفقه والأدب وغير ذلك , فأتاهم إبليس يُخفي التلبيس, فأراهم أنفسهم بعين عظيمة لما نالوا وأفادوا غيرهم , فمنهم من يستفزه لطول عناءه في الطلب فحسَّن له اللذات وقال له : إلى متى هذا التعب ؟ فأرح جوارحك من كلف التكاليف, وافسح لنفسك في مشتهاها, فإن وقعْت في زلةٍ, فالعلم يدفعُ عنك العقوبة, وأورد عليه فضل العلماء , فإن خُذلَ هذا العبد وقبل هذا التلبيس فقد هلك , وإن وُفِّق فينبغي له أن يقول: جوابك من ثلاثة أوجه: 

أحدها : إنه إنما فُضِّلَ العلماء بالعمل , ولولا العمل به , ما كان له معنىً , وإذا لم أعمل به كنتُ كمَن لم يفهم المقصودُ به , ويصيرُ مَثلي: كمثلِ رجلٍ جمعَ الطعام , وأطعم الجياعَ , ولم يأكل , فلم ينفعه ذلك من جوعه شيئاً. 


والثاني: أن يعارضه بما ورد في ذم من لم يعمل بالعلم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة عالمٌ لم ينفعه الله بعلمه , وحكايته صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رجل يُلقى في النار , فتندلق أقتابه , فيقول: كنت آمر بالمعروف ولا آتيه وأنهى عن المنكر وآتيه . 

وقول أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه: ويلٌ لمن يعلم مرة , وويلٌ لمن علمَ ولم يعملُ سبع مرات 

والثالث : أن يذكر له عقاب من هلك من العلماء التاركين للعمل بالعلم , كإبليس وبلعام , ويكفي في ذم العالم , إذا لم يعمل قوله تعالى: كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا 


وقد لبس إبليس على أقوام من المحكمين في العلم والعمل من جهة أخرى فحسّن لهم الكِبَرِ بالعلم , والحسد للنظير, والرياء لطلب الرياسة, فتارة يُريهم أنَّ هذا كالحق الواجب لهم, وتارة يُقوي حب ذلك عندهم فلا يتركونه معه علمهم بأنه خطأ , وعلاج هذا لمن وفق إدمان النظر في إثم الكبر والحسد والرياء , وإعلام النفس أن العلم لا يدفع شر هذه المكتسبات بل يضاعف عذابها لتضاعف الحجة بها , ومن نظر في سير السلف من العلماء العاملين استقرت نفسه فلم يتكبر , ومن عرف الله لم يُرائي , ومن لاحظ جريان أقداره على مقتضى إرادته لم يُحسد. 

وقد يدخل إبليس على هؤلاء بشُبهةٍ ظريفةٍ فيقول: طلبكم للرفعة ليس بتكبر لأنكم نواب الشرع , فإنكم تطلبون إعزاز الدين ودحض أهل البدع , وإطلاقكم اللسان في الحُسّاد غضب للشرع , إذ الحساد قد ذموا من قام به . وما تظنونه رياءً فليس برياءٍ, لأنّ من تخاشع منكم وتباكى , اقتدى به الناس كما يقتدون بالطبيب إذا اجتمى أكثر, من اقتدائهم بقوله إذا وصف 

وكشْفُ هذا التلبيس: أنه لو تكبَّر متكبرٌ على غيره من جنسه وصعد في المجلس فوقه, أو قل حاسد عنه شيئا لم يغضب هذا العالم لذلك كغضبه لنفسه , وإن كان المذكور من نواب الشرع فعلم أنه إنما لم يغضب لنفسه بل للعلم, وأما الرياء فلا عذر فيه لأحد ولا يصلح أن يجعل طريقا لدعاية الناس , وقد كان أيوب السختياني رحمه الله إذا حدّث بحديثٍ فرَّق ومسح وجهه وقال : ما أشد الزكام , وبعد هذا فالأعمال بالنيات , والناقد بصير , وكم مِن ساكتٍ عن غيبة المسلمين إذا اغتيبوا عنده فرح قلبه وهو آثم بذلك من ثلاثة أوجه: أحدها الفرح فإنه حصل بوجود هذه المعصية من المغتاب , والثاني لسروره بثلب المسلمين والثالث أنه لا يُنكر.  

وقد لبس إبليس على الكاملين في العلوم فيسهرون ليلهم ويدأبون نهارهم في تصانيف العلوم ويُريهم إبليس أن المقصود نشر الدين , ويكون مقصودهم الباطن انتشار الذكر , وعلو الصيت والرياسة. 

وينكشف هذا التلبيس بأنه لو انتفع بمصنفاته الناس من غير تردد إلى أو قرئت على نظيره في العلم فرح بذلك إن كان مراده نشر العلم, وقد قال بعض السلف: ما من علم علمته إلا أحببت أن يستفيده الناس من غير أن يُنسب إليَّ , ومنهم من يفرح بكثرة الاتباع , ويلبس عليه إبليس بأن هذا الفرح لكثرة طلاب العلم , وإنما مراده كثرة الأصحاب واستطارة الذكر ومن ذلك العجب بكلماتهم وعلمهم , وينكشف هذا التلبيس بأنه لو انقطع بعضهم إلى غيره ممن هو أعلم منه , ثقل ذلك عليه , وما هذه صفة المخلص في التعليم , لأن مثل المخلص مثل الأطباء الذين يداوون المرضى لله سبحانه وتعالى , فإذا شفي بعض المرضى على يد طبيب منهم فرح الآخر , وقد ذكرنا آنفا حديث ابن أبي ليلى رحمه الله, ونعيده بإسناد آخر عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى رحمه الله, قال: أدركت عشرين ومائة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأنصار , ما منهم رجل يسأل عن شيء إلا وّدَّ أنّ أخاه كفاه, ولا يُحدّثُ بحديثٍ إلا وَدَّ أن أخاهُ كفاه. 


ولنا لقاء قريب ان شاء الله مع الجزء الثامن- مداخل ابليس على السلاطين

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 

الجزء الثامن: مداخل ابليس على الولاة والسلاطين 



قال المصنف رحمه الله: أنّ ابليس قد تلبس على الولادة والسلاطين من وجوه كثيرة منها: 


الوجه الأول: أنّ الشيطان يُريهم أنّ الله عزوجل يُحبهم, وأنه لولا أنه يحبهم ما ولاّهم سلطانه, ولا جعلهم نواباً عنه في عباده, وسرعان ما ينكشف هذا الأمر من خلال عدم حكمهم بشريعة الله عزوجل, فلو كانوا نوابا حقيقيين كما يزعمُ الشيطان ويزعمون لأقاموا شريعة اللف في الأرض, ولأقاموا العدل, ولحكموا بما أنزل الله, ولايتبعوا أوامر الله عزوجل ولانتهوا عن نواهي سبحانه وتعالى, ولن يكونوا خلفاء الله عزوجل في الأرض الا اذا فعلوا ذلك عن ايمان واحتساب الأجر على الله تعالى, حينئذ يُحبهم الله عزوجل ويرضي عنهم , كما أحبّ ورضي عمّن سبقهم من الخلفاء الراشدون. 


فأما صورة الملك والسلطنة فانه عزوجل قد أعطاها خلقاً مّمن يُبغضهم, وقد بسط الله تعالى الدنيا لكثير ممّن لا يُنظر اليهم, وسلّط جماعةً من أولئك على الأولياء والصالحين, فقتلوهم وقهروهم, فكان ما أعطاهم عليهم لا لهم, وهذا معنى قوله تعالى في سورة آل عمران 178: 

انما نُملي لهمْ ليزدادوا اثماً  


وقد نسي هؤلاء أن الله يعطي الدنيا لمن يحب ومن لا يحب، وأنّ هذا استدراج وإمهال من الله عزوجل , حتى إذا أخذهم لم يفلتهم. 


والوجه الثاني: أنّ الشيطان يقول لأولياء الأمور والسلاطين بأنّ الولاية تفتقر الى هيبةٍ, وهذا سبب تكبرهم عن طلب العلم ومجالسة العلماء بآراءهم, وبهذا يتلفون الدين, والمعلوم أنّ الطبع يسرق من خصال المخالطين, فاذا خالطوا مُؤثري الدنيا الجهال بالشرع, سرق الطبع من خصالهم مع ما عنده منها, ولا يرى ما يقاومها ولا يزجره ويمنعه وينهاه منها, وذلك سبب الهلاك. 


الوجه الثالث: أنّ الشيطان يخوفهم من أعداءهم, ويأمرهم بتشديد الحجاب, فلا يصل اليهم أهل المظالم. 


وفي الحديث الذي رواه أبو مريم الأسدي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من ولاّهُ الله شيئاً من أمر المسلمين, فاحتجبَ دونَ حاجتهم وخلتهم وفقرهم, احتجب الله عزوجل دون جاجته وخلته وفقره. 


الوجه الرابع: أنّ الشيطان يستعمل من لا يصلُحُ ممّن لا علم عنده ولا تقوى, فيجتلبُ الدعاء عليهم بظلمة الناس, ويُطعمهم الحرام بالبيوع الفاسدة, ويَحدُّ من لا يجبُ عليه الحد, ظانين أنهم بذلك العمل يخلصون لله عزوجل. 


الوجه الخامس: أنّ الشيطان يُحسِّنُ لهم العمل برأيهم, فيقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يُوصل ويفسدون في الأرض, فيقتلون ما لايحلّ قتله, ويوهمهم ابليس أنّ هذه سياسة, وتحت هذا المعنى يوهمهم بأنّ الشريعة ناقصة وتحتاج الى اتمام, وهم بآراءهم يتمونها.  


وهذا الوجه من أقبح التلبُّسِ , ذلك أنّ الشريعة سياسة الهية, ومن المحال أن يقع خلل في سياسة الاله, أو أنّ سياسة الاله تحتاج معه الى سياسة الخلق, وهذا المعنى في قوله تعالى في سورة الانعام 38: ما فرّطنا في الكتاب مِنْ شيءٍ.
وسورة الرعد 41: ولا معقّبَ لحكمه 


فمُدّعي السياسة مدّعي الخلل في الشريعة, وهذا يزاحمُ الكفر, وقد رُويَ عن عضد الدولة أنه كان يميل الى جاريةٍ عنده في القصر, لدرجة أنه شغف بحبها فشغلت قلبه , فأمر بقتلها كي لا تشغل قلبه عن تدبير الملك, وهذا هو الجنون بعينه, لأنّ قتل مسلم بلا ذنب كأنما قتل الناس جميعاً, واعتقاده هذا ان أباحه لنفسه فقد كفر, وان لم يعتقده ولكن رأى فيه مصلحة , فلا مصلحة فيما تخالف الشرع. 


الوجه السادس: أنّ ابليس يُحسّنُ لهم التصرّف بأموال السلطة, ظانّينَ أنّ مال السلطة انما مالهم, ولا يعلمون لو أنذ المفرط بماله وجب عليه الحجر في مال نفسه, فكيف بنا أمام من يُفرّطث بأموال مستأمن عليها أو مستأجر بحفظ مال غيره؟ 


وقد روى حماد أنه أنشد الوليد بن يزيد أبياتاً فأعطاه خمسين ألفاً وجاريتين, ولعلّ المدح من أقسى الطعن في الشخص الممدوح لأنه تبذير في بيت مال المسلمين. 


الوجه السابع: أنّ ابليس يُحسّنُ لهم الاسراف في المعاصي, ويوهمهم ابليس أنّ حفظهم لأمن البلاد يمنع عنهم العقاب. 


الوجه الثامن: أنّ ابليس يُحسّنُ لهم سرقة أموال الدولة وخيانة الأمانة في مال الله , وقد روي عن عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله أنّ غلاماً كتب اليه أنّ قوماً خانوا في مال الله ولا أقدر على استخلاص ما في أيديهم الا أنّ لهم عذاب, فكتب اليه رحمه الله: لأن يلقوْا الله بخيانتهم أحبّ اليّ من ألقاه بدماءهم. 


الوجه التاسع: أنّ ابليس يُحسّنُ لهم مع الاصرار على المعاصي زيارة الصالحين, وسؤالهم الدعاء , ويُريهم انّ هذا يُخففُ عنهم الاثم. 


الوجه العاشر: أنّ من الولاة مَن يعمل لمن فوقه, فيأمره بالظلم فيظلم, ويلبس عليهم ابليس بانّ الاثم على الأمراء لا عليهم, وهذا حتماً ليس صحيحاًو ذلك لنّ المعين على الظلم ظالم مثله, وكل معين على معصية عاصٍ مثل الفاعل لا ينقص من وزره شيئاً, فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يلعن شارب الخمر وحده, بل لعن في الخمرة عشرة, وفي الربا خمسة آكله وموكله وكاتبه وشاهديه. 

وقد قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله مرفوعا الى الامام علي رضي الله عنه:
كفى بالمرء خيانةً أن يكون أميناً للخونة. 


والى أن نلتقي بمشيئة الله مع الجزء التاسع- مداخل ابليس على العباد

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء التاسع- مداخل ابليس على العباد في العبادات 

فلنعلم أنّ الباب الأعظم الذي يدخل منه ابليس على ابن آدم هو الجهل, انه يدخل على الجاهل من هذا الباب بأمان, وأما العالم فلا يدخل عليه الا مسارقةً, وهناك فرقا شاسعا ما بين العالم والمتعبد, فليس ضروريا أن يكون المتعبد عالما, بل من البديهة أن يكون العالم متعبداً, فالعالم لا يمكن أن يكون جاهلا, بينما المتعبد قد يكون جاهلا وقد يكون علمه قليلا, لذا نجد أنّ ابليس قد يتلبس على كثير من المتعبدين بقلة علمهم , وقد قال الربيع بن حيثم رحمه الله: تفقه ثمّ اعتزل. 
انّ اول مدخل لابليس على العباد هو حثهم على العلم, والعلم أفضل من النوافل, فيُريهم انّ المقصود من العلم العمل, وما فهموا من العمل الا عمل الجوارح, وجهلوا أن العمل انما هوعمل القلب, وعمل القلب أفضل من عمل الجوارح. 
وقال أهل العلم في فضل تعلم العلم: انّ فضل العلم خير من فضل العبادة, وقال آخر: بابٌ من العلم خيرٌ تتعلمه افضل من سبعين غزاة, وقال أحدهم: كتابة حديثٍ واحدٍ أحبُّ اليَّ من قيام ليلة. 
وقال المصنف رحمه الله: فلما مرّ عليهم هذا التلبيس, وآثروا التعبد بالجوارح على العلم, تمكن ابليس من التلبس عليهم في فنون التعبد. 
مدخل ابليس في الطهارة والوضوء 
من ذلك االوسوسة أنّ ابليس يأمرهم بطول المكث في الخلاء, ولم يعلموا أنّ هذا يؤذي الكبد, ولو علموا أنّ خير الأمور الوسط, لربما كان حالهم أفضل. 
ومنهم من يُوسوِسُ عليهم في النية, ولو علموا أنّ النية في القلب وليست تلفظا لربما كان حالهم أفضل 
ومنهم من يُوسوَسُ لهم بالتشكك في الماء المُتوضأ منه وبه ان كان طاهراً أم لا, وفتوى الشرع يكفيه بأن أصل الماء الطهارة, فلا يترك الأصل بالاحتمال.  
ومنهم من يُوَسوَسُ لهم باطالة الوضوء زيادة عن الثلاث مرات, وهذا أمر مكروه, وربما أطال الوضوء ففاته بالاطالة صلاة الجماعة, او على الأقل فاتته تكبيرة الاحرام , وما لتكبيرة الاحرام من الفضيلة. 
وفي الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أنذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرّ بسعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه وهو يتوضأُ, فقال: ماهذا السرف يا سعد؟ فقال رضي الله عنه: أفي الوضوء سرف يا رسول الله؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: نعم , وان كنت على نهر جارٍ. 
وعن أُبي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: للوضوء شيطان يُقالُ لهُ الولهان فاتقوه, أو قال: فاحذروه..  
كل هذه الوساوس يوسوس لك بها ابليس ويوهمك بأنك في عبادة, ولو تدبّر الأمر لعلم أنه في مخالفة وتفريط, , وقد ينظر في هذه الوساوس ويوليها اهتماماته, على حين قد لا يبالي بمطعمه وملبسه ومشربه ان كان من حلال أم من حرام, أولا يحفظ لسانه من الغيبة . 

مدخل ابليس في الآذان 

ومن ذلك التلحين في الاذان, وقد كرهه مالك بن أنس رحمه الله وغيره من العلماء كراهية شديدة لأنه يخرجه عن موضع التعظيم الى مشابهة الغناء, ومن أنهم يخلطون آذان الفجر بالتذكير والتسبيح والمواعظ, ويجعلون الآذان وسطاً فيختلط. 
وقد كره العلماء رحمهم الله كل ما يُضاف الى الآذان, وقد رأينا من يقوم بالليل كثيراً على المنارة فيعظ ويذكر, ومنهم من يقرأ سوراً من القرآن بصوتٍ مرتفعٍ فيمنعُ الناس من نومهم, ويخلط على المتهدجين قراءاتهم, وكلّ ذلك من المنكرات. 

مدخل ابليس على المصلين 

من تلبيس ابليس على المصلين أنه يجعله يتلفظ بالنية, ومنهم من يعيد التلفظ بالنية مرارا ظناً منه أنه لم ينو, ولو علم هؤلاء أنّ النية في القلب لوفروا على أنفسهم جهداً. 
ونقول للموسوسين طالما تريدون احضار النيةو فالنية حاضرة, لأنكم قمتم لتؤدوا الفريضة, وهذه النية محلها القلب لا اللسان, وان كنتم تريدون تصجيح اللفظ فاللفظ ليس بواجب. 
وقد يوسوس لك ابليس وأنت في الصلاة أنك تصلي بلا وضوء. 
وقال المصنف رحمه الله: واعلم أنّ الوسوسة في نية الصلاة سببها خبل في العقل أي ضياعه, وجهل بالتسرع, فالوسواس جها محض. 

ترك السنن 

ولقد لبس ابليس على قومٍ حتى تركوا كثيراً من السنن , ومنهم من يجهرون بالصلاة في النهار , وهذاأمر منهي عنه لحديث بريدة رضي الله عنه أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من جهر بالقراءة في النهار فارجموه بالبعر. 
وقد تلبس ابليس على بعض المتعبدين بقيام الليل , يقضون ليلهم كله بالصلاة حتى اذا وقع في النوم قبيل الفجر بقليل فاتته صلاة الفجر فيكون قد أذهب فريضة بنافلة, او يقوم لها فيتهيأ لها فتفوته صلاة الجماعة, أو يصبح كسلانا نعساناً فلا يستطيع التكسبل لعائلته. 
وقد روي البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله في الصحيحين من حديث أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها, أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: اذا نعس أحدكم قليرقد حتى يذهب عنه النوم, فاذا صلى وهو ينعس, لعله يذهب ليبستغفر, فيذهب فيسبَّ نفسه. 
لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن قام ليلة لم ينم فيها, وعلينا تتبع سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم بألا نصل الليل بالنهار لقيام الليل حفاظا على صلاة الفجر في جماعة. 
و من السنن المهجورة صلاة النوافل في البيوت والفروض في المساجد , ففي الصحيحين من حديث زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: انّ أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته الا الصلاة المكتوبة. 
وكان عامر بن عبد قيس رضي الله عنه يكره أن يرَوْهُ يُصلي, وكان لا يتنفل في المسجد, وكان يصلي كل يوم ألف ركعة , وكان ابن أبي ليلى اذا صلى ودخل عليه أحد اضطجع حتى يسلم من الرياء. 
وقد لبس ابليس على قوم بكثرة تلاوة القرآن يهزون هزا من غير ترتيل ولا تثبت, وهذه حالة ليست بمحمودة.  

مدخل ابليس في الصوم 

ومن تلبس ابليس على بعض المتعبدين أنه يواصلون الصوم فلا يفطرون الا في الأيام المحرم صومها, وان أفطروا كتموا افطارهم لئلا ينكسر جاههم, وهذا من خفي الرياء, ولو أرادزا الاخلاص وستر الحال لك بين يدي من قد علم أن يصوم, وهذه الطريقة في الصيام ليست من السنة في شيء, لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:أفضل الصيام صيام داوود عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوماً. 
وعن سفيان الثوري رحمه الله قال: انّ العبد ليعمل العمل في السر فلا يزال به الشيطان حتى يتحدث به, فينتقل من ديوان السر الى ديوان العلانية, وفيهم من عادته صوم الاثنين والخميس, فاذا دُعيَ الى طعامٍ قال: اليوم الخميس, ولو قال أنا صائم لكان أفضل له, وانما قوله اليوم الخميس معناه أنه يصوم كل خميس . 
وفي الصحيحين من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال: لقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ألم أحدث عنك أنك تقوم الليل, وأنت الذي تقول لأقومنّ الليل ولأصومنّ النهار؟ قال: نعم يا رسول الله قد قلت ذلك, فقال: قُمْ ونَمْ وصُمْ وأفطر, وصُمْ من كل شهر ثلاثة أيام ولك مثل صيام الدهر, قلت يا رسول الله: اني أطيق أكثر منذلك..قال: فصم يوماً وأفطر يومين.. قلت: اني أطيق أكثر من ذلك.. قال: فصمْ يوماً وأفطر يوماً وهو أعدل الصوم, وهو صوم دلوود عليه السلام.. فقلت: اني أطيق أكثر من ذلك, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا أفضلً من ذلك. 
انّ من لم يستنّ بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون من المتجاوزين المفرطين في حق أنفسهم وتحميلها ما تطيق, فلا يجوز. 

مدخل ابليس في الحج 

من تلبيسات ابليس في حجاج بيت الله الحرام رياءً , كأن يحجُّ أكثر من مرة وعليه ديون أو مظالم, أو يكون قد خرج للسمعة ليقول الناس له يا حاج, فيغرهم ابليس وينسيهم أنّ المراد من الحج القرب بالقلوب لا بالابدان. 
وكم من قاصد الى مكة وهّمه عدد حجاته فيقول حججت عشرون مرّة ووقفت بعرفة عشرون مرّة. 
وكم من مجاورٍ قد طال مكثه ولم يشرع في تنقية باطنه, وكم من قاصد حجٍّ يضرب رفقاؤه على الماء ةيضايقهم في الطريق. 
وكم من حاجّ ضيّع عليه الفرائض وهو في الحج بمتعللا أنه كان يتسوق ظاناً أنّ الحجّ يكفر له ذلك ويدفع عنه تقصيره. 
وقد لبس ابليس على جماعة من القاصدين الى مكةيتصنعون في احرامهم, فيكشفون عن كتف واحدة, ويبقون في الشمس أياماً لتتكشط جلودهم فيتزينون بين الناس بذلك ظناً منهم أنّ ما يقومون به عبادة. 
فالابتداع في الدين منهي عنه وان قصدت به الطاعة, والابتداع مرفوض أياً كانت غايته لتعارضه مع أصل النشريع. 

مدخل ابليس في التوكل 

من هذا التلبيس أنّ قوم يدّعون التوكل فيخرجون بلا زادٍ ظناً منهم أنّ هذا هو التوكل, وهم على غاية من الخطأ, فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للأعرابي: اعقلها وتوكل, ولم يقل له: اتركها وتوكل. 
روي أنّ رجلاً قال للامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: اريد أن أخرج الى مكة على التوكل من غير زاد, فقال الامام رضي الله عنه: فاخرج في غير القافلة.. ولمّا أصرّ الرجل أة يخرج مع القافلة, قال له: فعلى جراب الناس توكلت؟  

مدخل ابليس على المجاهدين في سبيل الله 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قد لبس إبليس على خلق كثير فخرجوا إلى الجهاد     ونيتهم المباهاة والرياء ليقال فلان غاز , وربما كان المقصود أن يقال شجاع , وإنما الأعمال بالنيات. 
وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم فقال يا رسول الله ! أرأيت الرجل يقاتل شجاعة ويقاتل حمية ويقاتل رياء فأي ذلكفي سبيل الله ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هيالعليا فهو في سبيل الله 

الشهداء يوم القيامة ثلاثة 

وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: إياكمأن تقولوا مات فلان شهيدا أو قتل فلان شهيدا فإنّ الرجل ليُقاتل ليَغنم , ويُقاتلُ ليُذكرُ, ويُقاتل ليُرى مكانه 
أول من يُحاسبُ يوم القيامة وعليهم تُسجَّرُ جهنم
شهيداً وعالماً قارئاً للقرآن ومُنفقاً 
وورى الامام مسلم رحمه الله من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم أنه قال: أول الناس يقضي فيه يوم القيامة ثلاثة : رجل استشهد فأتى بهفعرَّفهُ نعمهُ فعرفها فقال : ما عملتَ فيها؟ قال: قاتلتُ فيك حتى قتلت.. قال: كذبتَ, ولكنك قاتلتليُقال هو جرىء , فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار.
ورجل تعلَّم العلموعلَّمه , وقرأ القرآن , فأُتىَ به فعرَّفَهُ نعمهُ فعرفها , فقال: ما عملت فيها؟ قال : تعلمت فيكالعلم وعلَّمته , وقرأت القرآن, فقال: كذبت ولكنك تعلمت ليُقال هو عالمفقد قيل وقرأتالقرآن ليُقال هو قارىء فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار.
ورجل وسَّعَالله عليه, فأعطاه من أصناف المال كله, فأتى به فعرَّفهُ نعمه فعرفها , فقال: ما عملت فيها؟ فقال : ما تركتُ من سبيلٍ أنت تُحبُّه أن يُنفق فيها, إلا أنفقت فيها لك’ قال: كذبت , ولكنك فعلتليقال هو جَوَاد فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار 
كيف يدخل ابليس على المجاهدين في سبيل الله؟ 
فربما أخذ من الغنيمة ما ليس له حقٌّ بها, وما أخذه لها الاأن يكون قليل العلم فيرى أن أموال الكفار مباحةً له, وهو لا يدري أن الغلول منالغنائم معصية, واما أن يكون الغازي عالما بتحريم الغلول من الغنيمة, إلا أنه يرى الشيء الكثير فلا يصبر عنه, أو ان يظنّ أنّ جهاده يدفعُ عنهُ ما فعل, ومن هنا يتبيَّنُ أثر الايمان والعلم بهذه المواقف. 
ففي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرةقال خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى خيبر ففتح الله علينا , فلم نغنمذهبا ولا ورقا , غنمنا المتاع والطعام والثياب, ثم انطلقنا إلى الوادي ومع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدٌ له , فلما نزلنا قام عبدُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلميحل رحله , فرمى بسهم فكان فيه حتفه, فلما قلنا له هنيئا له الشهادة يا رسول الله! 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كلا والذي نفس محمد بيده أنَّ الشملة لتلتهبُ عليه نارا, أخذها من الغنائم يومخيبر لم تُصبها المقاسم, قال: ففزع الناس فجاء رجل بشراكٍ أو شراكين, فقال أصبته يومخيبر, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : شراك من نار أو شرا كان من نار 

من أي باب يدخل ابليس على الآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر؟ 
الآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر صنفان: عالم وجاهل. 
ودخول ابليس على العالم يكون من بابين اثنين: 
الأول: يُزيّنُ للآمر بالمعروف الناهي عن المنكر طلب السمعة والمباهاة بذلك الفعل, فيكون رياءً فيحبط عمله. 
والثاني : الغضب للنفس , وربما كان ابتداء , وربما عرض فيحالة الآمر بالمعروف, لأجل ما يلقى به المنكر من الإهانة , فتصير خصومه لنفسه, كما قالعمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله لرجل : لولا أني غضبان لعاقبتك, وإنما أراد أنك أغضبتني فخفت أنتمتزج العقوبة من غضب الله ولي. 
فأما اذا كان الآمر بالمعروف جاهلا فان الشيطان يتلاعب به كما يشاء, وذلك الجاهل مُعرَّضٌ للافساد أكثر من الاصلاح, فربما نهى عن شيء جائز بالإجماع, وربما أنكر ما تأول فيه صاحبه وتبع فيه بعض المذاهب , وربما كسر البابوتسور الحيطان وضرب أهل المنكر وقذفهم , فان أجابوه بكلمة تصعب عليه صار غضبه لنفسه, وربما كشف ما قد أمر الشرع بستره , وقد سئل الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله عن القوم يكون معهم المنكرمغطى مثل طنبور ومسكر , قال: اذا كان مغطى فلا تكسره . 
وقال في رواية أخرى إكسره , وهذامحمول على أنه يكون مُغطى بشيء خفيف يكون واضحا ما بداخله فيتبين , والأولى على أنه لا يتبين. 
وسئل رحمه الله عنالرجل يسمع صوت الطبل والمزمار ولا يعرف مكانه , فقال ولا عليك ما غاب عنك , فلا تفتش, وربما رفع هذا المنكر أهل المنكر إلىَّ مَن يظلمهم, ثم قال رحمه الله: إن علمت أنالسلطان يُقيم الحدود فارفع إليه. 

ترقبوا وبمشيئة الله الجزء العاشر- مداخل ابليس على العوام

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء االعاشر: مداخل ابليس على العوام (عامة الناس)


كنا قد بينا أن إبليس إنما يقوى تلبيسه على قدر قوة الجهل عند الانسان, وقد أفتتن فيما فتن به العوام , ولبس عليهم فيه بما لا يمكن حصره لكثرته , وإنما نذكر من الأمهات ما يستدل به على جنسه والله الموفق , فمن ذلك أنه يأتي إلى العامي فيحمله على التفكر في ذات الله تبارك وتعالى وصفاته فيتشكك فيها. 
وقد أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فيما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله : تسألون حتى تقولوا هذا الله خلقنا فمن خلق الله؟ قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: فوالله إني لجالس يوما إذ قال لي رجل من أهل العراق هذا الله خلقنا , فمن خلق الله؟ قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: فجعلت أصبعي في أذني ثم صحت - صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- الله الواحد الأحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. 

وبإسناد عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها , قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الشيطان يأتي أحدكم فيقول: من خلقك؟ فيقول: من خلق السموات والأرض؟ فيقول الله, فيقول من خلق الله؟ فإذا وجد أحدكم شيئا من ذلك فليقل آمنت بالله ورسوله. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما وقعت هذه المحنة لغلبة الحس, وهو أنه ما رأى شيئا إلا مفعولا ’ وليقل لهذا العامي : الست تعلم أنه خلق الزمان؟ لا في الزمان ولا في المكان , فإذا كانت هذه الأرض وما فيها لا في مكان ولا تحتها شيء , وحسك ينفر من هذا , لأنه ما ألف شيئا إلا في مكان, فلا يطلب بالحس من لا يعرف بالحس, وشاور عقلك فإنه سليم المشاورة. 

وتارة يلبس إبليس على العوام عند سماع صفات الله تعالى فيحملونها على مقتضى الحس فيعتقدون التشبيه, تارة يلبس عليهم من جهة العصبية للمذاهب فترى العامي يُلاعن ويقاتل في أمر لا يعرف حقيقته. 


فمنهم من يخص بعصبيته أبا بكر رضي الله عنه, ومنهم من يخص عليا رضي الله عنه, وكم قد جرى في هذا من الحروب , وقد جرى في هذا بين أهل الكوخ وأهل باب البصرة على مر السنين من القتل , وإحراق المحال ما يطول ذكره , وترى كثيرا ممن يخاصم في هذا, يلبس الحرير ويشرب الخمر ويقتل النفس, وأبو بكر وعلي رضي الله عنهما بريئان منهم. وقد يحس العامي في نفسه نوع فهم فيسول له إبليس مخاصمة ربه , فمنهم من يقول لربه: كيف قضى وعاقب , ومنهم من يقول: لم ضيق رزق المتقي وأوسع على العاصي, ومنهم طائفة تشكر على النعم , فإذا جاء البلاء اعترض وكفر , ومنهم من يقول : أيُّ حكمة في هدم هذه الأجساد يعذبها بالفناء بعد بنائها , ومنهم من يستبعد البعث , ومن هؤلاء من يحتل عليه مقصوده , أو يبتلى ببلاء فيكفر ويقول :أنا ما أريد أصلي , وربما غلب فاجر نصراني مؤمنا فقتله أو ضربه فيقول العوام: قد غلب الصليب , ولماذا نصلي إذا كان الأمر كذلك , وكل هذه الآفات تمكن بها منهم إبليس لبعدهم عن العلم والعلماء, فلو أنهم استفهموا أهل العلم لأخبروهم: أن الله تعالى حكيم ومالك فلا يبقى مع هذا اعتراض. 

*تلبيس ابليس عليهم في التفكير في ذات الله تعالى من حيث هي* 

ومن العوام من يرضى عن عقل نفسه فلا يبالي بمخالفة العلماء , فمتى خالفت فتواهم غرضَهُ أخذ يرد عليهم ويقدح فيهم , وقد كان ابن عقيل يقول: قد عشت هذه السنين فلو أدخلت يدي في صنعة صانع لقال أفسدتها عليّ , فلو قلت أنا رجل عالم لقال : بارك الله لك في علمك , ليس هذا من شغلك هذا , وشغله أمر حسي لو تعاطيته فهمته , والذي أنا فيه من الأمور أمر عقلي فإذا أفتيته لم يقبل. 

*مخالفتهم العلماء وتقديمهم المتزهدين على العلماء* 

ومن تلبيسه عليهم تقديمهم المتزهدين على العلماء فلو رأوا جبة صوف على أجهل الناس عظّموه , خصوصا إذا طأطأ رأسه وتخشع لهم , ويقولون: أين هذا من فلان العالم ذاك طالب دنيا , وهذا زاهد لا يأكل عنبه ولا رطبه , ولا يتزوج قط , جهلا منهم بفضل العالم على الزاهد , وإيثارا للمتزهدين على شريعة محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومن نعمة الله سبحانه وتعالى على هؤلاء أنهم لم يدركوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, إذ لو رأوه يكثر التزويج , ويصطفي السبايا , ويأكل لحم الدجاج , ويحب الحلوى والعسل , لم يعظم في صدورهم. 

*تلبيس ابليس عليهم في قدحهم العلماء* 

ومن تلبيسه عليهم قدحهم في العلماء بتناول المباحات وهذا من أقبح الجهل , وأكثر ميلهم إلى الغرباء , فهم يؤثرون الغريب على أهل بلدهم ممن قد خبروا أمره وعرفوا عقيدته فيميلون إلى الغريب , ولعله من الباطنية , وإنما ينبغي تسليم النفوس إلى من خبرت معرفته قال الله تعالى: فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم , ومن الله سبحانه في إرسال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جميع الخلق بأنهم يعرفون حاله فقال تعالى: لقد منَّ الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم , وقال: يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم 

*تعظيم المتزهدين* 

وقد يخرج بالعوام تعظيم المتزهدين إلى قبول دعاويهم وإن خرقوا الشريعة وخرجوا عن حدودها , فترى المتنمِّس يقول للعامي: أنت فعلت بالأمس كذا وسيجري عليك كذا , فيُصدقُه ويقول: هذا يتكلم على الخاطر , ولا يعلم أن ادعاء الغيب كفر, ثم يرون من هؤلاء المتنمسين أمورا لا تحل أبدا , كمؤاخاة النساء والخلوة بهنّ , ولا ينكرن ذلك تسليما لهم أحوالهم 

*إطلاق النفس في المعاصي* 

ومن تلبيس ابليس على العوام إطلاقهم أنفسهم في المعاصي , فإذا وُبّخوا تكلموا كلام الزنادقة, فمنهم من يقول: لا أترك نقدا لنسيئة , ولو فهموا لعلموا أنّ هذا ليس بنقد, لأنه محرم , وإنما يخير بين النقد والنسيئة المباحين , فمثلهم كمثل محموم جاهل يأكل العسل, فإذا عوتب قال: الشهوة نقد والعافية نسيئة, ثم لو علموا حقيقة الإيمان لعلموا أن تلك النسيئة وعدٌ صادقٌ لا يخلف, ولو عملوا عمل التجار الذين يخاطرون بكثير من المال لما يرجونه من الربح القليل , لعلموا أنّ ما تركوه قليل , وما يرجونه كثير , ولو أنهم ميّزوا بين ما آثروا وبين ما أفاتوا أنفسهم, لرأوا تعجيل ما تعجلوا , إذ فاتهم الربح الدائم , وأوقعهم في العذاب الذي هو الخسران المبين, الذي لا يتلافى , ومنهم من يقول الرب كريم والعفو واسع , والرجاء من الدين , فيسمون تمنيهم واغترارهم رجاء , وهذا الذي أهلك عامة المذنبين. 


قال أبو عمرو بن العلاء: بلغني أن الفرزدق جلس إلى قوم يتذكرون رحمة الله , فكان أوسعهم في الرجاء صدرا , فقال له: لم تقذف المحصنات؟ فقال: أحقروني لو أذنبت إلى ولدي ما أذنبته إلى ربي تعالى , أتراهما كانا يطيبان نفسا أن يقذفاني في تنور مملوء جمرا؟ قالوا : لا , إنما كانا يرحمانك , قال: فإني أوثق برحمة ربي منهما , قلت: وهذا هو الجهل المحض , لأن رحمة الله تعالى ليست برقةِ طبعٍ, ولو كانت كذلك لما ذُبح عصفورٍ, ولا أُميت طفل , ولا أُدخل أحد إلى جهنم. 

وبإسناد عن عباد قال الأصمعي: كنت مع أبي نواس بمكة , فإذا أنا بغلام أمرد يستلم الحجر الأسود , فقال لي أبو نواس: والله لا أبرح حتى أقبله عند الحجر الأسود , فقلت: ويلك اتق الله تعالى فإنك ببلد حرام وعند بيته الحرام , فقال: ما منه بد , ثم دنا من الحجر فجاء الغلام يستلمه , فبادر أبو نواس فوضع خده على خد الغلام فقبله وأنا أنظر , فقلت ويلك أفي حرم الله تعالى؟ فقال: دع ذا عنك فإن ربي رحيم ثم أنشد يقول: 

وعاشقان التف خداهما *** عند استلام الحجر الأسود 

فاشتفيا من غير أن يأثما *** كأنما كانا على موعد  

قلت: انظروا إلى هذه الجرأة التي نظر فيها إلى الرحمة , ونسي شدة العقاب بانتهاك تلك الحرمة. 


وقد ذكرنا في أول الكتاب هذا , أن رجلا زنى بامرأة في الكعبة فمُسخا حجرين. 

ولقد دخلوا على أبي نواس في مرض موته فقالوا له تب إلى الله تعالى فقال: إياي تُخوفون؟ 

حدثني حماد بن سلمة عن يزيد الرقاشي رحمه الله, عن أنس رضي الله عنه , قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لكل نبي شفاعة وإني اختبأت شفاعتي لأهل الكبائر من أمتي , افترى لا أكون أنا منهم. 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وخطأ هذا الرجل من وجهين: 

أحدهما أنه نظر إلى جانب الرحمة ولم ينظر إلى جانب العقاب. 

والثاني أنه نسي أن الرحمة إنما تكون لتائب كما قال تعالى في سورة طه 83: وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا ثم اهتدى .. وقال تعالى في سورة الاعراف 156: ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء فسأكتبها للذين يتقون .. وهذا التلبيس هو الذي أهلك عامة العوام وقد كشفناه في ذكر أهل الإباحة 

ومن العوام من يقول: هؤلاء العلماء يحافظون على الحدود , فلان يفعل كذا وفلان يفعل كذا, فأمري أنا قريب , وكشْفُ هذا التلبيس: أنّ الجاهل والعالم في باب التكليف سواء , فغلبة الهوى للعالم لا يكون عذرا للجاهل , وبعضهم يقول: ما قدر ذنبي حتى أعاقب؟ ومن أنا حتى أؤاخذ ؟ وذنبي لا يضره وطاعتي لا تنفعه وعفوه أعظم من جرمي, كما قال قائلهم: 

من أنا عند الله حتى إذا *** أذنبت لا يغفر لي ذنبي  


وهذه حماقة عظيمة كأنهم اعتقدوا أنه لا يؤاخذ إلا ضدا أو ندا , ثم ما علموا أنه بالمخالفة قد صاروا في مقام معاند , وسمع ابن عقيل رحمه الله رجلا يقول: من أنا حتى يعاقبني الله فقال: له أنت الذي لو أمات الله جميع الخلائق وبقيت أنت لكان قوله تعالى: يا أيها الناس ! خطابا لك , ومنهم من يقول سأتوب وأصلح , وكم من ساكن الأمل من أبله اختطفه الموت قبله , وليس من الحزم تعجيل الخطأ وانتظار الصواب , وربما لم تتهيأ التوبة , وربما لم تصح , وربما لم تقبل , ثم لو قبلت بقي الحياء من الجناية أبدا , فمرارة خاطر المعصية حتى تذهب أسهل من معاناة التوبة حتى تُقبل , ومنهم من يتوب ثم ينفض فيلج عليه إبليس بالمكائد لعلمه بضعف عزمه , وبإسناد عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله أنه قال: إذا نظر إليك الشيطان ورآك على غير طاعة الله تعالى فنعاك , وإذا رآك مداوما على طاعة الله ملّك ورفضك , وإذا رآك مرة هكذا ومرة هكذا طمع فيك.  

*الاغترار بالنسب* 

ومن تلبيس ابليس على الناس أن يكون لأحدهم نسب معروف فيغتر بنسبه فيقول: أنا من أولاد فلان, وهذا يقول: أنا من أولاد فلان, وهذا يقول: أنا شريف من أولاد فلان وفلان,أو يقول: أنا قريب النسب من فلان العالم, أو من فلان الزاهد , وهؤلاء يبنون أمرهم على أمرين:  

أحدهما أنْ يقولون من أحبّ إنسانا أحب أولاده وأهله. 

والثاني: أنّ هؤلاء لهم شفاعة وأحق من شفعوا فيه أهلهم وأولادهم .. وكلا الأمرين غلط, أما المحبة فليس محبة الله تعالى كمحبة الآدميين , وإنما الله عزوجل يُحبُّ من أطاعَهُ, فإنّ أهل الكتاب من أولاد يعقوب عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم ينتفعوا بآبائهم , ولو كانت محبة الأب يسرى لسرى إلى البعض أيضا , وأما الشفاعة فقد قال الله تعالى: ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى , ولما أراد نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام حمل ابنه في السفينة قيل له: إنه ليس من أهلك, انه عمل غير صالح ... ولم يشفع إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام في أبيه , ولا نبينا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في أمه , وقد قال لابنته الطاهرة المطهرة فاطمة رضي الله عنه: لنيغنوا عنك من الله شيئا , ومن ظن أنه ينجو بنجاة أبيه كظنه أنه يشبع بأكل أبيه يكون على خطأ, فالله حقٌّ وقوله الحق: لن تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا أولادكم يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم والله بما تعملون بصير 

وقوله تبارك وتعالى: كل نفسٍ بما كسبتْ رهينة* الا أصحاب اليمين * في جنات يتساءلون عن المجرمين * ما سلككم في سقر 

والايات الكريمات التي تدور حول هذا المعنى كثيرة جدا. 

*اعتمادهم على خلة خيرٌ ولا يُبالي بما فعل بعدها* 

ومن تلبيس ابليس على الناس , أن يعتمد أحدهم على خلة خير , ولا يبالي بما فعل بعدها فمنهم من يقول: أنا من أهل السنة , وأهل السنة على خير, ثم لا يتحاشى عن المعاصي وكشف هذا التلبيس: أن يُقال له إنّ الاعتقاد فرض , والكف عن المعاصي فرض آخر , فلا يكفي أحدهما عن صاحبه , وكذلك تقول الروافض: نحن يدفع عنا موالاة أهل البيت, وكذبوا فإنه إنما يدفع التقوى , ومنهم من يقول أنا ألازم الجماعة, وأفعل الخير وهذا يدفع عني وجوابه كجواب الأول 

*مدخل ابليس على العيارين في أخذ أموال الناس* 

ومن هذا الفن تلبيسه على العيارين في أخذ أموال الناس فإنهم يسمون بالفتيان ويقولون: الفتي لا يزني ولا يكذب , ويحفظ الحرم ولا يهتك ستر امرأة , ومع هذا لا يتحاشون من أخذ أموال الناس وينسون تقلي الأكباد على الأموال ويسمون طريقتهم الفتوة 

وربما حلف أحدهم بحق الفتوة , فلم يأكل ولم يشرب , ويجعلون إلباس السراويل للداخل في مذهبهم كإلباس الصوفية للمريد المرقعة , وربما يسمع أحد هؤلاء عن ابنته أو أخته كلمة وزر لا تصح ولا بما كانت من محرض فقتلها , ويدعون هذا فتوة , وربما افتخر أحدهم بالصبر على الضرب. 


وبإسناد عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل رحمهما الله أنه كان يقول: كنت كثيرا أسمع والدي أحمد بن حنبل يقول: رحم الله أبا الهيثم فقلت: ومن أبو الهيثم؟ فقال أبو الهيثم الحداد: لما مددت يدي إلى العقاب وأخرجت للسياط إذا أنا بإنسان يجذب ثوبي من ورائي ويقول لي: تعرفني؟ قلت: لا ,قال: أنا أبو الهيثم العيار اللص الطرار مكتوب في ديوان الأمير أني ضربت ثمانية عشر ألف سوط بالتفاريق , وصبرت في ذلك على طاعة الشيطان لأجل الدنيا فاصبر أنت في طاعة الرحمن لأجل الدين , قلت: أبو الهيثم هذا يقال له خالد الحداد وكان يضرب المثل بصبره. 


وقال له المتوكل ما بلغ من جلدك؟ قال: املأ لي جرابي عقارب , ثم أدخل يدي فيه وإنه ليؤلمني ما يؤلمك , وأجد لآخر سوط من الألم ما أجد لأول سوط , ولو وضعت في فمي خرقة وأنا أضرب لاحترقت من حرارة ما يخرج من جوفي, ولكنني وطنت نفسي على الصبر , فقال له الفتح: ويحك ! مع هذا اللسان والعقل ما يدعوك إلى ما أنت عليه من الباطل؟ فقال: أحب الرياسة , فقال المتوكل: نحن خليديه , قال الفتح: أنا خليدي وقال رجل لخالد: يا خالد ما أنتم لحوم ودماء فيؤلمكم الضرب , فقال: بلى يؤلمنا ولكن معنا عزيمة صبر ليست لكم. 


وقال داود بن علي: لما قدم بخالد اشتهيت أن أراه , فمضيت إليه فوجدته جالسا غير متمكن لذهاب لحم إليتيه من الضرب , وإذا حوله فتيان فجعلوا يقولون: ضرب فلان , وفعل بفلان كذا , فقال لهم: لا تتحدثون عن غيركم , افعلوا أنتم حتى يتحدث عنكم غيركم. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: فانظروا إلى الشيطان كيف يتلاعب بهؤلاء فيصبرون على شدة الألم ليحصل لهم الذكر, ولو صبروا على يسير التقوى لحصل لهم الأجر , والعجب أنهم يظنون لحالهم مرتبة وفضيلة مع ارتكاب العظائم. 

*الاعتماد على النافلة وإضاعة الفريضة* 

ومن العوام من يعتمد على نافلة ويضيع فرائض , مثل أن يحضر المسجد قبل الأذان ويتنفل, فإذا صلى مأموما سابق الإمام , ومنهم من لا يحضر في أوقات الفرائض , ويزاحم ليلة الرغائب , ومنهم من يتعبد ويبكي وهو مصر على الفواحش لا يتركها , فإن قيل له, قال: سيئة وحسنة والله غفور رحيم , وجمهورهم يتعبد برأيه فيفسد أكثر مما يصلح , ورأيت رجلا منهم قد حفظ القرآن وتزهد , ثم أحبَّ نفسه , وهذا من أفحش الفواحش. 

*حضور مجالس الذكر* 

وقد لبس إبليس على خلق كثير من العوام يحضرون مجالس الذكر ويبكون ويكتفون بذلك ظنا منهم أنّ المقصود إنما هو العمل, وإذا لم يعمل بما يسمع كان زيادة في الحجة عليه, وإني لأعرف خلقا يحضرون المجلس منذ سنين ويبكون ويخشعون ولا يتغير أحدهم عما قد اعتاده من المعاملة في الربا والغش في البيع والجهل بأركان الصلاة والغيبة للمسلمين والعقوق للوالدين , وهؤلاء قد لبس عليهم إبليس فأراهم أن حضور المجلس والبكاء يدفع عنه ما يلابس من الذنوب. 

وأرى بعضهم أن مجالسة العلماء والصالحين يدفع عنكم وشغل آخرين بالتسويف بالتوبة فطال عليهم مطالهم وأقام قوما منهم للتفرج فيما يسمعونه وأهملوا العمل به. 

*أصحاب الأموال* 

وقد لبس إبليس على أصحاب الأموال من أربعة أوجه: 

أحدها: من جهة كسبها فلا يُبالون كيف حصلت , وقد فشا الربا في أكثر معاملاتهم وأنسوه , حتى أن جمهور معاملاتهم خارجة عن الإجماع , وقد روى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ليأتين على الناس زمان لا يُبالي المرء من أين يأخذ المال من حلال أو حرام. 


والثاني: من جهة البخل بها , فمنهم من لا يخرج الزكاة أصلا إتكالا على العفو, ومنهم من يخرج بعضا ثم يغلبه البخل فينظر أن المخرج يدفع عنه , ومنهم من يحتال لإسقاطها مثل أن يهب قبل الحول ثم يسترده , ومنهم من يحتال بإعطاء الفقير ثوبا يقومه عليه بعشرة دنانير وهو يساوي دينارين , ويظن ذلك الجاهل أنه تخلص. 

ومنهم من يخرج الرديء مكان الجيد , ومنهم من يعطي الزكاة لمن يستخدمه طوال السنة فهي على الحقيقة أجره , ومنهم من يخرج الزكاة لكما ينبغي فيقول له إبليس ما بقي عليك فيمنعه أن ينتقل بصدقة حبا للمال فيفوته أجر المتصدقين ويكون المال رزق غيره 

وبإسناد عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, قال: أول ما ضرب الدرهم أخذه إبليس فقبله ووضعه على عينه وسرته , وقال بك أطغى وبك أكفر , رضيت من ابن آدم بحبه الدينار من أن يعبدني. 

وعن الأعمش عن شقيق عن عبد الله قال: إن الشيطان يرد الإنسان بكل ريدة , فإذا أعياه اضطجع في ماله فيمنعه أن ينفق منه شيئا. 


والثالث : من حيث التكثير بالأموال , فإن الغني يرى نفسه خيرا من الفقير, وهذا جهل, لأن الفضل بفضائل النفس اللازمة لها لا تجمع حجارة خارجة عنها كما قال الشاعر: 

غنى النفس لمن يعقل *** خير من غنى المال 

وفضل النفس في الأنفس *** وليس الفضل في الحال  


والرابع : في إنفاقها فمنهم من ينفقها على وجه التبذير والإسراف, تارة في البنيان الزائد على مقدار الحاجة وتزويق الحيطان وزخرفة البيوت وعمل الصور, وتارة في اللباس الخارج بصاحبه إلى الكبر والخيلاء , وتارة في المطاعم الخارجة إلى السرف , وهذه الأفعال لا يسلم صاحبها من فعل محرم أو مكروه , وهو مسؤول عن جميع ذلك. 


وبإسناد عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه, قال: قال رسول الله : يا ابن آدم لا تزول قدماك يوم القيامة بين يدي الله تعالى حتى تسأل عن أربع: عمرك فيما أفنيته وجسدك فيما أبليته ومالك من أين اكتسبته وأين أنفقته. 


ومنهم من ينفق في بناء المساجد والقناطر إلا أنه يقصد الرياء والسمعة وبقاء الذكر, فيكتب اسمه على ما بنى ولو كان عمله لله تعالى لاكتفى بعلمه سبحانه وتعالى, ولو كلف أن يبني حائطا من غير أن يكتب اسمه عليه لم يفعل , ومن هذا الجنس إخراجهم الشمع في رمضان في الأنوار طلبا للسمعة ومساجدهم طوال السنة مظلمة , لأن إخراجهم قليلا من دهن كل ليلة لا يؤثر في المدح ما يؤثر في إخراج شمعة في رمضان , ولقد كان إغناء الفقراء بثمن الشمع أولى , ولربما خرجت الأضواء الكثيرة السرف الممنوع منه غير أن الرياء يعمل عمله , وقد كان أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يخرج إلى المسجد وفي يده سراج فيضعه ويصلي. 


ومنهم من إذا تصدق أعطى الفقير والناس يرونه فيجمع بين قصده مدحهم وبين إذلال الفقير 

وفيهم من يجعل منه الدنانير الخفاف فيكون في الدينار قيراطان ونحو ذلك , وربما كانت رديئة فيتصدق بها بين الجمع مكشوفة ليقال قد أعطى فلان فلانا دينارا , وبالعكس من هذا كان جماعة الصالحين المتقدمين يجعلون في القرطاس الصغير دينارا ثقيلا يزيد وزنه على دينار ونصف ويسلمونه إلى الفقير في سر, فإذا رأى قرطاسا صغيرا ظنه قطعة , فإذا لمسه وجد تدوير دينار , ففرح فإذا فتحه ظنه قليل الوزن , فإذا رآه ثقيلا ظنه يقارب الدينار, فإذا وزنه فرآه زائدا على الدينار اشتد فرحه , فالثواب يتضاعف للمعطي عند كل مرتبة. 


ومنهم من يتصدق على الأجانب ويترك بر الأقارب وهم أولى , وبإسناد عن سليمان بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , يقول: الصدقة على المسلمين صدقة والصدقة على ذوي الرحم اثنتان: صدقة ووصل. 


ومنهم من يعلم فضيلة التصدق على القرابة إلا أن يكون بينهما عداوة دنيوية فيمتنع من مواساته مع علمه بفقره , ولو واساه كان له أجر الصدقة والقرابة ومجاهدة الهوى, وقد روي عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه, قال: قال رسول الله : إن أفضل الصدقة على ذي الرحم كاشح 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما قبلت هذه الصدقة وفضلت لمخالفة الهوى , فإن من تصدق على ذي قرابة بحبه فقد اتفق على هواه , ومنهم من يتصدق ويضيق على أهله في النفقة, وقد روي عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أفضل الصدقة ما كان عن ظهر غني وابدأ بمن تعول , وبإسناد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تصدقوا فقال رجل: عندي دينار فقال: تصدق به على نفسك , قال عندي دينار آخر , قال: تصدق به على زوجتك , قال :عندي دينار آخر , قال: تصدق به على ولدك , قال: عندي دينار آخر , قال: تصدق به على خادمك قال : عندي دينار آخر , قال: أنت أبصر به . ومنهم من ينفق في الحج , ويُلبس عليه إبليس بأنّ الحج قربة , وإنما مراده الرياء والفرجة ومدح الناس. 

قال رجل لبشر الحافي: أعددت ألفي درهم للحج , فقال: أحججت؟ قال : نعم , قال: اقض دين مالك , قال: ما تميل نفسي إلا إلى الحج, قال: مرادك أن تركب وتجيء ويقال فلان حاجي. 


ومنهم من ينفق على الأوقات والرقص ويرمي الثياب على المغني , ويلبس عليه إبليس بأنك تجمع الفقراء وتطعمهم , وقد بينا أن ذلك أنّ مما يُوجب فساد القلوب, ومنهم مَن إذا جهز ابنته صاغ لها دست الفضة , ويرى الأمر في ذلك قربة , وربما كانت له ختمة, فتقدم مجامر الفضة, ويحضر هناك قوم من العلماء , فلا هو يستعظم ما فعل , ولا هم ينكرون اتباعا للعادة , ومنهم من يجوز في وصيته ويحرم الوارث , ويرى أنه ماله يتصرف فيه كيف شاء , وينسى أنه بالمرض قد تعلقت حقوق الوارثين به. 


وبإسناد عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من خاف عند الوصية قذف في الوباء , والوباء واد في جهنم. 

وعن خيثمة رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الشيطان يقول ما غلبني عليه ابن آدم فلن يغلبني على ثلاث: آمره بأخذ المال من غير حقه , وآمره بإنفاقه في غير حقه , ومنعه من حقه 

*مدخل ابليس على الفقراء* 

وقد لبس إبليس على الفقراء , فمنهم من يظهر الفقر وهو غني, فإن أضاف إلى هذا السؤال والأخذ من الناس , فإنما يستكثر من نار جهنم. 

فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال: من سأل الناس أموالهم تكثُّراً , فإنما يسأل جمراً, فليستقل منهُ أو ليستكثر. 

وإن لم يقبل هذا الرجل من الناس شيئا وكان مقصوده بإظهار الفقر أن يقال رجل زاهد فقد رآى , وإن كتم نعمة الله عنده ليظهر عليه الفقر لئلا ينفق ففي ضمن بخله الشكوى من الله. 

وقد ذكرنا فيما تقدم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا بادي الهيئة فقال: هل لك من مال؟ قال نعم , قال: فلتر نعمة الله عليك , وإن كان فقيرا مُحقاً, فالمستحب له كتمان الفقر وإظهار التجمل , فقد كان في السلف من يحمل مفتاحا يُوهم أنّ له داراً, ولا يبيتُ إلا في المساجد. 

ومن تلبيس إبليس على الفقراء أنه يرى نفسه خيرا من الغني, إذ قد زهد فيما رغب ذلك الغني فيه , وهذا غلط , وإن الخيرية ليست بالوجود والعدم , وإنما هي بأمر وراء ذلك. 

*مدخل إبليس على جمهور العوام* 

وقد لبس إبليس على جمهور العوام بالجريان مع العادات وذلك من أكثر أسباب هلاكهم , فمن ذلك أنهم يقلدون الآباء , والإسلام في اعتقادهم على ما نشئوا عليه من العادة , فترى الرجل منهم يعيش خمسين سنة على ما كان عليه أبوه , ولا ينظر أكان على صواب أم على خطأ , ومن هذا تقليد اليهود والنصارى والجاهلية أسلافهم , وكذلك المسلمون يجرون في صلاتهم وعباداتهم مع العادة , فترى الرجل يعيش سنين يصلي على صورة ما رأى الناس يصلون , ولعله لا يقيم الفاتحة , ولا يدري ما الواجبات , ولا يسهل عليه أن يعرف ذلك هواناً بالدين , ولو أنه أراد تجارة لسأل قبل سفره عما ينفق في ذلك البلد , ثم ترى أحدهم يركع قبل الإمام , ويسجد قبل الإمام , ولا يعلم أنه إذا ركع قبله , فقد خالفه في ركن , فإذا رفع قبله فقد خالفه في ركنين فبطُلت صلاته , وقد رأيت جماعة يُسلمون عند تسليم الإمام وقد بقي عليهم من التشهد الواجب شيء , وذاك أمر لا يحمله الإمام فتكون صلاته باطلة وربما يترك أحدهم فريضة وزاد في نافلة. 


وربما أهمل غسل بعض العضو كالعقب , وربما كان في يده خاتم قد حصر الإصبع فلا يديره وقت الوضوء ولا يصل الماء إلى ما تحته فلا يصح وضوؤه , وأما بيعهم وشراؤهم فأكثر عقودهم فاسدة, ولا يتعرفون حكم الشرع فيها , ولا يخف على أحدهم أن يقلد فقيها في رخصته استقلالا منهم للدخول تحت حكم الشريعة , وقلَّ أن يبيعوا شيئا إلا وفيه غش ويغطيه عيب , والجلاء يغطي عيوب الذهب الرديء , حتى أن المرأة تضع الغزل في الانداء وتنديه ليثقل وزنه. 


ومن جريانهم مع العادة , أنّ أحدهم يتوانى في صلاته المفروضة في رمضان , ويفطر على الحرام ويغتاب الناس , ومنهم من يدخل في الربا بالاستئجار , فيقول معي عشرون دينارا لا أملك غيرها , فإن أنفقتها ذهبت , وأنا أستأجر بها داراً, وآكل أجرة الدار ظنا منه إنّ هذا الأمر قريب. 


ومنهم من يُرهن الدار على شيءٍ ويؤدي ويقول هذا موضع ضرورة, مع أنه قد يكون له دار أخرى أوفي بيته آلات لو باعها لاستغنى عن الرهن والاستئجار ولكنه يخاف على جاهه أن يقال قد باع داره , ومما جروا فيه على العادات اعتمادهم على قول الكاهن والمنجم والعراف , وقد شاع ذلك بين الناس واستمرت به عادات الأكابر , فقلَّ أن ترى أحدا منهم يسافر أو يُفصِّل ثوباً, أو يحتجم , إلا سأل المنجم وعمل بقوله , ولا تخلو دورهم من تقويم, وكم من دار لهم ليس فيها مصحف, وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سأل عن الكهان فقال: ليسوا بشيء, فقالوا: يا رسول الله ! إنهم يحدثون أحيانا بالشيء يكون حقا , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها الجني فينقرها في أذن وليه نقر الدجاجة فيخلطون فيها أكثر من مائة كذبة. 

وفي صحيح مسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل صلاته أربعين ليلة  

وروى أبو داود من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من أتى كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد برئ مما أنزل على محمد. 


ومن جريانهم مع العادات كثرة الأيمان الحانئة التي أكثرها ظهار وهم لا يعلمون , فأكثر قولهم في الإيمان حرام عليَّ أن بعت, ومن عاداتهم لبس الحرير والتختم بالذهب , وربما تورع أحدهم عن لبس الحرير ثم لبسه في وقت , كالخطيب يوم الجمعة , ومن عاداتهم إهمال إنكار المنكر , حتى أن الرجل يرى أخاه أو قريبه يشرب الخمر ويلبس الحرير فلا ينكر عليه ولا يتغير , بل يخالطه مخالطة حبيب , ومن عاداتهم أن يبني الرجل على باب داره مصطبة يضيق بها طريق المارة , وقد يجتمع على باب داره ماء مطر , ويكثر فيجب عليه إزالته وقد أثم , بكونه كان سببا لأذى المسلمين , ومن عاداتهم دخول الحمام بلا مئزر , وفيهم من إذا دخل بمئزر, رمى به على فخذه فيرى جوانب إليتيه , ويسلم نفسه إلى المدلك فيرى بعض عورته ويمسها بيده لأن العورة من السرة إلى الركبة ثم ينظر إلى عورات الناس ولا يكاد يغض ولا ينكر , ومن عاداتهم ترك القيام بحق الزوجة , وربما اضطروها إلى أن تسقط مهرها , ويظن الزوج أنه قد تخلص بما قد أسقطته عنه , وقد يميل الرجل إلى إحدى زوجتيه دون الأخرى , فيجوز في القسم متهاونا بذلك , ظنا أن الأمر فيه قريب. 


فقد روى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من كانت له امرأتان يميل إلى إحديهما على الأخرى جاء يوم القيامة يجر إحدى شقيه ساقطا أو مائلا. 

ومن عادتهم إثبات الفلس عن الحاكم , ويعتقد الذي قد حكم له بالفلس أنه قد سقطت عنه بذلك الحقوق , وقد يؤسر ولا يؤدي حقا , ومنهم من لا يقوم من دكانه بحجة الفلس إلا وقد جمع مالا من أموال المعاملين فأضرّ به ينفقه في مدة استتاره, وعنده إن الأمر في ذلك قريب , ومما جروا فيه على العادات: أنّ الرجل يستأجر ليعمل طول النهار فيضيع كثيرا من الزمان, إما بالتثبيط في العمل, أو بالبطالة , أو بإصلاح آلات العمل , مثل أن يحد النجار الفأس , والشقاق المنشار , ومثل هذا خيانة , إلا أن يكون ذلك يسيرا قد جرت العادة بمثله. 


وقد يفوت أكثرهم الصلاة ويقول أنا في إجارة رجل , ولا يدري أن أوقات الصلاة لا تدخل في عقد الإجارة , وقلة نصحهم في أعمالهم كثيرة , ومما جروا فيه على العادة دفن الميت في التابوت وهذا فعل مكروه , وأما الكفن فلا يتباهى فيه بالمغالاة , وينبغي أن يكون وسطا, ويدفنون معه جملة من الثياب وهذا حرام , لأنه إضاعة للمال , ويقيمون النوح على الميت. وفي صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن النائحة إذا لم تتب قبل موتها تقام يوم القيامة وعليها سربال من قطران ودرع من جرب. 


ومن عاداتهم اللطم وتمزيق الثياب وخصوصا النساء وفي الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ليس منا من شق الجيوب ولطم الخدود ودعى بدعوى الجاهلية. 

وربما رأوا المصاب قد شق ثوبه فلم ينكروا عليه, لا بل ربما أنكروا ترك شق الثوب وقالوا ما أثرت عنه المصيبة , ومن عاداتهم يلبسون بعد الميت الدون من الثياب , ويبقون على ذلك شهرا أو ستة , وربما لم يناموا هذه المدة في سطح, ومن عاداتهم زيارة المقابر في ليلة النصف من شعبان , وإيقاد الدار عندها , وأخذ تراب القبر المعظم. 


قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: لما التكاليف على الجهال والضغام عدلوا عن أوضاع الشرع إلى تعظيم أوضاع وضعوها لأنفسهم فسهلت عليهم إذ لم يدخلوا بها تحت أمر غيرهم, قال وهم كفار عندي بهذه الأوضاع , مثل تعظيم القبور وإكرامها , بما نهى الشرع عنه من إيقاد النيران وتقبيلها وتخليفها وخطاب الموتى بالألواح وكتب الرقاع فيها, يا مولاي افعل بي كذا وكذا وأخذ التراب تبركا وإفاضة الطيب على القبور وشد الرحال إليها وإلقاء الخرق على الشجر اقتداء بمن عبد اللات والعزى , ولا تجد في هؤلاء من يحقق مسألة في زكاة , فيسأل عن حكم يلزمه: والويل عندهم لمن لم يعقد على أبيه أزجا بالجص والآجر , ولم يشق ثوبه إلى ذيله , ولم يرق ماء الورد على القبر ويدفن معه ثيابه. 

*تلبيس إبليس على النساء* 

وأما تلبيس إبليس على النساء فكثير جدا , وقد أفردت كتابا للنساء ذكرت فيه ما يتعلق بهن من جميع العبادات وغيرها , وأنا أذكر ههنا كلمات من تلبيس إبليس عليهن : فمن ذلك أن المرأة تطهر من الحيض بعد الزوال فتغتسل بعد العصر فتصلي العصر وحده , وقد وجب عليها صلاة الظهر وهي لا تعلم , وفيهن من يؤخر الغسل يومين وتحتج بغسل ثيابها ودخول الحمام: وقد تؤخر غسل الجنابة في الليل إلى أن تطلع الشمس , فإذا دخلت الحمام لم تئتزر بمئزر , وتقول ما دخل إلي إلا القيمة , وربما قالت أنا وأختي وأمي وجاريتي وهن نساء مثلي فممّن أستتر؟ وهذا كله حرام , فإن تخير الغسل بغير عذر لا يجوز ولا يحل للمرأة أن تنظر من المرأة ما بين سرتها وركبتها , ولو كانت ابنتها وأمها , إلا أن تكون البنت صغيرة. فإذا بلغت سبع سنين استترت واستتر منها , وقد تصلي المرأة قاعدة وهي تقدر على القيام فالصلاة حينئذ باطلة, وقد تحتج بنجاسة في ثوبها من بول طفلها وهي تقدر على غسله, ولو أرادت الخروج إلى الطريق لتهيأت واستعارت, وإنما هان عندها أمر الصلاة , وقد لا تعرف من واجبات الصلاة شيئا ولا تسأل , وقد ينكشف من الحرة ما يُبطل صلاتها وتستهين به , وقد تستهين المرأة بإسقاط الحبل ولا تدري أنها إذا أسقطت ما قد نفخ فيه الروح فقد قتلت مسلما , وقد تستهين بالكفارة الواجبة عليها , عند ذلك الفعل فإنه يجب عليها أن تتوب وتؤدي دينه إلى ورثته وهي غرة عبد أو أمة قيمتها نصف عشر دية أبيه أو عشر دية الأم ولا ترث الأم من ذلك شيئا ثم تعتق رقبة, فإن لم تجد صامت شهرين متتابعين , وقد تسيء الزوجة عشرتها مع الزوج وربما كلمته بالمكروه وتقول هذا أبو أولادي وما بيننا هذا , وتخرج بغير إذنه وتقول : ما خرجت في معصية , ولا تعلم أنّ خروجها بغير إذنه معصية, ثم نفس خروجها لا يؤمَنُ منه فتنةً, وفيهن من تلازم القبور وتحد , لا على الزوج , وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله ورسوله أن تحد على ميت , إلا على زوج أربعة أشهر وعشرا , ومنهم من يدعوها زوجها إلى فراشه فتأبى وتظن هذا الخلاف ليس بمعصية وهي منهية عنه , لما في الصحيحين من حديث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت فباتت وهو عليها ساخط لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح 


وقد تفرط المرأة في مال زوجها ولا يحل لها أن تخرج من بيته شيئا إلا أن يأذن لها أو تعلم رضاه , وقد تعطي من ينجم لها بالحصى ويسحر , ومن تعمل لها نخسة محبة وعقد لسان, وكل هذا حرام , وقد تستجيز ثقب آذان الأطفال وهو حرام , فإن أفلحت وحضرت مجلس الواعظ , فربما لبست خرقة من يد الشيخ الصوفي وتصافحه فصارت من بنات المنبر, فخرجت إلى عجائب , وينبغي أن تكف عنان العلم اقتصارا على هذه النبذة, فإن هذا الأمر يطول , ولو بسطنا لنبذ المذكورة في هذا الكتاب أو شيدنا ردنا على من رددنا عليه بالأحاديث والآثار لاجتمعت مجلدات , وإنما ذكرنا اليسير ليدل على الكثير , وقد اقتنعنا في ذكر فاحش القبيح من أفعال الغالطين بنفس حكايته دون تعاطي رده, لأن الأمر فيه ظاهر والله يعصمنا من الزلل ويوفقنا لصالح القول والعمل بمنه وكرمه. 

والى ان نلتقي بمشيئة الله مع الجزء 11- مداخل ابليس على الزهاد من الصوفية

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء الحادي عشر: مداخل ابليس على الزهاد من الصوفية


لما علم التابعين رحمهم الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يَرقع ثوبه وأنه كان يقول لزوجه السيدة المصون ام المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها: لا تخلعي ثوباً حتى ترقعيه ..أي لا ترمي ثوباً لأنه تمزق, بل اصلحيه طالما قابلا لللاصلاح, ولعلّ هذا يؤكد على الزهد والتقشف بالمحافظة على نعم الله عزوجل, لأجل ذلك أمرنا عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه اذا اراد أحدنا أن يستغني عن ثوبٍ فليتصدّق به ولا يرميه, ولعلّ الأمة تستنّ بهذه السننن النبوية المباركة, لقضينا على نسبة كبيرة من الفقر ولما وجدنا فقيرا مسلماً يتسوّل, لماذا؟ لأنّ أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينطبق فقط على اللباس, بل الطعام والشراب والأثاث والمال وكل مرافق الحياة.


لأجل ذلك كان الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان في ثوبه رقاع وأن أويسا القرني رحمه الله كان يلتقط الرقاع من المزابل فيغسلها في الفرات ثم يُخيطها فيلبسها , وفي زماننا هذه نعتبر نحن مسلموا هذه الايام عملا كهذا عيباُ ونتأفّفَ منه, ولو كان كذلك لما فعله الأخيار منا وصفوة الناس قديما, فرحم الله من كل من استنّ بسنن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنن الصالحين من بعده.


وما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأصحابه رضوان الله عنهم من بعده ذلك, الا ليؤثرون على أنفسهم , ويعرضون عن الدنيا زهدا وليس بخلا, وشتان ما بين الزهد والبخل.


فعمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله كان من الأثرياء وآثر أن يعيش حياة الفقر زهداَ, فعن مسلمة بن عبد الملك أنه دخل على عمر بن العزيز وعليه قميص وسخ فقال لأخته فاطمة بنت عبد الملك زوجة عمر رحمهم الله جميعا: اغسلي قميص أمير المؤمنين.. فقالت: والله ليس له قميصاً غيره.


مدخل ابليس على الصوفية في اللباس


قال المصنف رحمه الله: فأما الصوفية في زماننا فإنهم يعمدون إلى ثوبين أو ثلاثة كل واحد منها على لون فيجعلوها خرقا ويلفقونها فيجمع ذلك الثوب وصفين , الشهرة والشهوة, فإن لبس مثل هذه المرقعات أشهى عند خلق كثير من الديباج , وبها يشتهر صاحبها أنه من الزهاد , وما يعلمون انهم بهذه الرقاع التي يشهبون بها أنفسهم بالسلف, أنّ ابليس قد تلبّس عليهم موسوسا لهم: أأنتم صوفية؟ بل الصوفية كانوا يلبسون المرقعات وأنتم لستم كذلك, وكي تكونوا كذلك عليكم بلبس المرقعات, هكذا نرى الصوفية وقد فهموا معنى التصوّف, ولم يفهموا أن التصوّف هو في العبادة وليس باللباس, لذا كان التقليد الاعمى والتشبيه في الصورة والمعنى وبال على المقلدين والمتشبهين, أما الصورة الحقيقية قديما فقد كان القدماء يرقعون ثيابهم فقراً وليس عادة أو مذهباً, ولم يكونوا يقصدون التحسن بالمرقع, ولا كانوا يتخذون أثوابا جديدة مختلفة الألوان , فيقطعون من كل ثوب قطعة ويلفقونها على أحسن الترقيع ويخيطونها ويسمونها مرقعة , وأما عمر رضي الله عنه لما قدم بيت المقدس حين سأل القسيسون والرهبان عن أمير المسلمين فعرضوا عليهم أمراء العساكر مثل أبي عبيدة وخالد بن الوليد وغيرهما رضي الله عنهم, فقالوا: ليس هذا المصور عندنا ألكم أمير أو لا؟ فقالوا: لنا أمير غير هؤلاء, فقالوا: هو أمير هؤلاء؟ قالوا نعم هو عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه, فقالوا أرسلوا إليه ننظره , فإن كان هو سلّمنا إليكم من غير قتال , وإن لم يكن هو , فلا فلو حاصرتمونا ما تقدرون علينا, فأرسل المسلمين إلى عمر رضي الله عنه وأعلموه بذلك فقدم عليهم وعليه ثوب مرقع سبع عشرة رقعة , بينها رقعة من أديم , فلما رآه الروحانية والقسيسين على هذه الصفة سلّموه بيت المقدس من غير قتال , فأين هذا مما يفعله جهال الصوفية في زماننا من السلف الصالح الذي كان يرقع ثيابه وهداً وتعففاً وتعبداً؟


وهذه صورة أخرى من بدع الصوفية اليوم, قال المصنف رحمه الله: ومن هؤلاء المذمومين الصص الليلي الذي يلبس الصوف تحت الثياب ويُلوح بكمه حتى يُرى لباسه . واللص النهاري الذي يلبس الثياب اللينة على جسده , ثم يلبس الصوف فوقها , وجاء آخرون بعدهم فأرادوا التشبه بالصوفية فصعب عليهم , فأحبوا التنعم مع الاحتفاظ بصورة التصوف لئلا يتعطل معاشهم, فلبسوا الفوط الرفيعة واعتموا بالرومي الرفيع , فالقميص والعمامة على أحدهم بثمن خمسة أثواب من الحرير.


وقد لبس إبليس عليهم أنكم من صوفية بنفيس النفس وإنما أرادوا أن يجمعوا بين رسوم التصوف وتنعم أهل الدنيا ومن علاماتهم مصادفة الأمراء ومفارقة الفقراء كبرا وتعظيما وقد كان المسيح عيسى بن مريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يقول: يا بني إسرائيل ما لكم تأتونني وعليكم ثياب الرهبان وقلوبكم قلوب الذئاب الضواري؟ البسوا لباس الملوك وألينوا قلوبكم بالخشية.


قال مالك دينار رحمه الله: إن من الناس ناسا إذا لقوا القراء ضربوا معهم بسهم, وإذا لقوا الجبابرة وأبناء الدنيا أخذوا معهم بسهم , فكونوا من قراء الرحمن بارك الله فيكم


وقال أيضا رحمه الله: إنكم في زمان أشهب لا يبصر زمانكم إلا البصير إنكم في زمان كثير تفاحشهم قد انتفخت ألسنتهم في أفواههم فطلبوا الدنيا بعمل الآخرة فاحذروهم على أنفسكم لا يوقعكم في شباكه.


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما يُكره لبس الفوط المرقعات لأربعة أوجه :


أحدها أنه ليس من لباس السلف وإنما كان السلف يرقعون للضرورة.


والثاني أنه يتضمن ادعاء الفقر , وقد أمر الإنسان أن يظهر نعمة الله عليه.


والثالث إنه إظهار للزهد وقد أمرنا بسترة.


والرابع أنه تشبه بهؤلاء المتزحزحين عن الشريعة وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم.


وروى الترمذي رحمه الله من حديث سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : البسوا من ثيابكم البيض فإنها من خير ثيابكم وكفنوا فيها موتاكم... وفي رواية أيضا للترمذي رحمه الله: البسوا الثياب البيض فإنها أظهر وأطيب وكفنوا فيها موتاكم.


النهي عن لباس الشهرة وكراهته


وأما النهي عن لباس الشهرة وكراهته فعن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, أنه قال: من لبس ثوب شهرة أعرض الله عنه حتى يضعه.


وعن سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله عن أبي هريرة وزيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن الشهرتين فقيل يا رسول الله وما الشهرتان؟ قال: رقة الثياب وغلظها ولينها وخشونتها وطولها وقصرها ولكن سداد بين ذلك واقتصاد .


و عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: من لبس ثوبا مشهورا أذله الله يوم القيامة


وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من لبس ثوب شهرة ألبسه الله ثوب المذلة يوم القيامة.


وفي رواية أخرى لابن عمر رضي الله عنهما, قال: من لبس شهرة من الثياب ألبسه الله ثوب ذلة.


وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: من ركب مشهورا من الدواب أعرض الله عنه ما دام عليه وإن كان كريما


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد روينا أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما رأى على ولده ثوبا قبيحا دونا فقال: لا تلبس هذا فإن هذا ثوب شهرة.


ولو نظرنا الى رجلٍ اعطي من الكرامات ما أُعطيً حتى يرتفع في الهواء من كثرتها, فلا نغتر به حتى ننظر اليه كيف هو بأوامر الله عزوجل ونهيه, وحفظه لحدود الله عزوجل, ولعلّ هذا القول يذكرنا بمقولة عمر رضي الله عنه للرجل الذي قام يمدحُ أمامه حسن أخلاق رجلاً آخرا , فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: هل سافرت معه؟ فأجاب الرجل بالنفي, ثم ساله: هل تعاملت معه بالدرهم والدينار؟ فأجابه الرجل بالنهي, فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: لعلك رايته في المسجد يسجدُ ويركعُ؟ فأجابه الرجل : نعم يا امير المؤمنين هو ما تقول, فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: لا تنظروا الى ضصلاة المرء ولا الى صيامه, ولكن انظروا الى صدقه في الحديث... ولعل عمر رضي الله عنه يريد أن يُعلمنا درسا في الأخلاق وهو: أنّ المرء كله لسان, فان كان صادقا بالتعامل مع الناس: كان مؤمناً لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: المؤمن لا يكذب, لجل ذلك فقد كانت أول صفة اشتهر بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعثته هي الصدق والأملنة فلقبه قومه: بالصادق الأمين... وهذه صفة التصقت بجميع الأنبياء والمرسلين بقوله تعالى لكل نبي من أنبياءه صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهم جميعا: انه كان صديقا نبيا..انه كان مخلص الوعد, وكان رسولا نبياً... إنه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا


وهكذا وقد تعددت صفاتهم الطيبة صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه, لأنّ الدين النصيحة, هكذا علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنّ الدين النصيحة, ولأنّ الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم استوعبوا هذا المعنى فقد سألوه لمن يا رسول الله؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: لله ورسوله وكتابه وأولي الأمر منكم.


لقد لخّص لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدين كله بكلمة واحدة هي النصيحة, وتحت هذه الكلمة يندرج بنود الدين كله, فعندما سألوه رضي الله عنهم لمن تكون النصيحة يا رسول الله؟ أجاب عليه الصلاة والسلام: لله: أي باتباع أوامره والانتهاء عن نواهيه واقامة حدوده, ومن لم يفعل أو يخلَّ بواحدة منها فليس ناصحاً لدينه... ولرسوله: أي من لا يتبع هدى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وسنته وأقواله فليس بناصحٍ لدينه... ولكتابه: أي القرآن الكريم, فمن لم يحرمُ حرام القرآن, ويحللُ حلال القرآن ويقيم حدوده فليس بناصحٍ لدينه..


وأولي المر منكم: وهذا يشمل ناحيتين: نصح الحكام من العلماء, ونصح الأفراد فيما بينهم علماء كانوا أم أفراداً, بكل الحب, ولتحقيق كل ما سبق أي تحقيق عبارة الدين النصيحة علينا أن تتوافر فينا خصلتين: الصدق والاخلاص... الصدق في القول والفعل والعمل والنصيحة, والاخلاص لله تعالى في العبادة, فلا نعمل عملاً لأجل فلان, لأنّ العمل لأجل الناس شرك, والشرك لا يُغفرُ يوم القيامة لقوله تعالى: انذ الله لا يغفر أن يثشركَ به, ويغفرُ ما دون ذلك لمنْ يشاء.


اذن لا بدّ من توافر عنصر الاخلاص في أمرين: في عبادتنا لله تعالى, وفي تعاملنا مع الناس, وأن تكون علاقتنا بالآخرين وبمن حولنا لله تعالى, فمن اخلّ بواحدا منها فليس بمخلصاً لله تعالى, فأن تقول: ما ذهبتُ الى فلان الا من أجل ألا يزعلُ فهذا شرك... وما فعلت كذا الا لأجل هذا وذاك أو من أجل ألا يزعلُ مني فهذا شرك, لنذ العهنمل يجب أن يكون لله تعالى وحده لا شريك له , لا من اجل فلان وفلان.


الأمر الثاني الذي يجب تحقيقه الى جانب الصدق والاخلاص هوالاخلاص في المحبة للآخرين, أي أن تحبّ لخيك المسلم ما تُحبُّهُ لنفسك ففي الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يثحبَّ لأخيه ما يحبُّ لنفسه..


هذا الحديث أصل عظيم في محبة المسلمين والنصح لهم وإيثارهم ومعاملتهم كمعاملة النفس وفيه عدة أمور منها:


أولا: والمراد من كلمة لا يؤمن: أي لا يكتمل ايمان العبد ولا يبلغ حقيقة الإيمان وكماله حتى يُحبَّ لأخيه المسلم ما يُحبُّ لنفسه من الخير, كما هو مفسر في رواية الامام أحمد رحمه الله: لا يبلغ عبد حقيقة الإيمان حتى يحب للناس ما يحب لنفسه من الخير


ونفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان لعبد ما يكون على مرتبتين اثنتين


الأولى: نفي لأصل الإيمان لانتفاء بعض أركانه كقوله تعالى: فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا. 


الثانية: نفي لكمال الإيمان الواجب لانتفاء بعض واجباته كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق على صحته: لا يؤمن من لا يأمن جاره بوائقه. 


ولكل مرتبة نظائر في الأدلة الشرعية والسياق والقرائن تدل عليها, فإن كان المنفي ركناً: حمل النفي على أصل الدين , وإن كان المنفي واجبا : حمل على كماله الواجب , وإن كان المنفي مستحبا : حمل على كماله المستحب. 


ثانيا: اختلف العلماء في توجيه النصوص التي ورد فيها نفي الإيمان عمّن فعل محرما أو ترك واجبا, كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيحين: لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ولا يسرق السارق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ولا ينتهب نهبة ذات شرف يرفع الناس إليه فيها أبصارهم حين ينتهبها وهو مؤمن.


وقد اختلف العلماء في هذا الأمر: فمنهم من قال: هل يسمى الفاعل ناقص الإيمان .. ومنهم من قال: هل يُسلبُ عنه اسم الإيمان ويسمى مسلما , وهناك اجابتان على ذلك في روايتان في مذهب الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: وهما قولان معروفان عند أهل السنة. والتحقيق أنّ مرتكب الكبيرة لا يزول عنه اسم الإيمان بالكلية , بل هو مؤمن بإيمانه, فاسقٌ بمعصيته ناقص الإيمان.


وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في عقيدته الواسطية: ونقول هو مؤمن ناقص الإيمان أو مؤمن بإيمانه فاسق بكبيرته فلا يعطى الاسم المطلق ولا يسلب مطلق الإيمان.


أما من قال هو مسلم من السلف فليس مراده تكفيره , وإنما أخذ بظاهر النصوص التي تنفي عنه وصف الإيمان , فمخالفتهم يسيرة في الاسم لا يترتب عليها حكم. ومذهب أهل السنة وسط في هذه المسألة بين المعتزلة والخوارج, الذين يسلبون عنه الاسم فيكفرونه, والمرجئة الذين يثبتون له الاسم المطلق ويقولون هو مؤمن كامل الإيمان. 


ثالثا: يدل الحديث : على أنّ من خصال الإيمان المستحبة أن يُحبَّ المسلم لأخيه ما يُحبُّ لنفسه , ويكره له ما يكره لنفسه , فيأتيه بما يحب أن يؤتى به , ويمنع عنه ما يحب أن يمنع عنه من الأذى , وينصح له ويجتهد في أداء حقوقه واحترامه وتقديره والنظر في مصالحه. يتحقق ذلك في: إن رأى نقصا في دين أخيه اجتهد في إصلاحه. ورحم الله من قال : أهل المحبة لله نظروا بنور الله وعطفوا على أهل معاصي الله مقتوا أعمالهم وعطفوا عليهم ليُزيلوهم بالمواعظ عن فِعالهم وأشفقوا على أبدانهم من النار. 


رابعاً: مَن أكرمه الله عزوجل بهذه الخصلة العظيمة كان مستحقا لدخول الجنة, لما رواه الامام مسلم رحمه الله, انّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من أحب أن يزحزح عن النار ويدخل الجنة فلتدركه منيته وهو يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ويأتي إلى الناس الذي يحب أن يؤتى إليه.


ولما رواه الامام أحمد رحمه الله, من حديث يزيد القسري رضي الله عنه قال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتحب الجنة؟ قلت: نعم قال : فأحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك.


وذلك أنه لما كان المسلم محسنا لإخوانه في الحياة الدنيا, مشفقا عليهم , حريصا على نفعهم , جازاه الله تعالى بالإحسان في الآخرة , وأدخله دار كرامته. 

خامسا: لا يقدر على هذه الخصلة ولا يقوى عليها الا من كان قلبه خاليا من الغل والغش والحسد , فمن كان كذلك سرّهُ ما سرَّ أخاهُ, وساءهُ ما ساء أخاهُ, أما من كان يحمل في قلبه الغل , فإنه يُمنع من هذا الخير , لمنافاته لما في قلبه من السوء, فإن الحسد ياكل الحسنات كما تأكل النار الهشيم او كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام, والحسد: هو أن تتمنى زوال نعمة عن أخيك المسلم أنعم الله بها عليه, وهي تختلف اختلافا كليا عن الغبطة: والتي هي من مكارم الأخلاق: والغبطة هي أن تتمنى لنفسك ما أعطاه الله عزوجل لأخيك من خير, وشتان ما بين الحسد والغبطة, فالحسد مذموما ويوجب النار, والغبطة محمودة ومن مكارم الأخلاق, ذلك أنه لا يريد فيها التكبر على العباد, وانما يحيا متواضعا يتمنى الخير لكل الناس كما يتمناه لنفسه, وقد مدح الله في كتابه الكريم من لا يريد العلو في الأرض فقال سبحانهفي سورة البقرة 281:


تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآَخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فَسَادًا وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ. 

سادسا: علينا محبة الخير للأخرين بنفس الدرجة التي نحب فيه الخير لأنفسنا وأبناءنا وبناتنا, لما رواه الامام أحمد رحمه الله من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده مالك الرهاوي رضي الله عنه, فأدركته وهو يقول: يا رسول الله قد قسم لي من الجمال ما ترى فما أحب أحدا من الناس فضلني بشراكين فما فوقهما أليس ذلك هو من البغي؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام:


لا ... ليس ذلك بالبغي , ولكن البغي من بطر أو قال من سفه الحق وغمص الناس.


أما إذا فعل ذلك من باب الكبر والفخر على الناس فهذا مذموم , وقد نهى عنه الشرع وعليه تحمل آثار السلف وهو مناف لمحبة الخير للمسلمين. 

سابعاً: إذا رأى المسلم غيره فاق عليه في فضيلة فتمنيه لها لنفسه له حالتان: 
الأولى: إن كانت تلك الفضيلة دينية كالعلم والعبادة وغيرها استحب له أن يتمنى ذلك كما تمنى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه منزلة الشهادة. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق على صحته: لا حسد إلا في اثنتين رجل آتاه الله مالا فسلط على هلكته في الحق ، ورجل آتاه الله الحكمة فهو يقضي بها ويعلمها.


فتمني المرء لما أُعطيَ أخاه من الفضائل هو الغبطة, وهذا لا ينافي محبة الخير والنصح له, لأنه من باب التنافس في طاعة الله والمسابقة بالخيرات كما في قوله تعالى في سورة المطففين:


وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون.



الثانية: إن كانت تلك الفضيلة دنيوية فلا يشرع له تمنيها , ولا خير في ذلك , تماما كما ذم الله عز وجل قوم قارون بقوله: فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ...وكقوله تعالى: وَلَا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ


فيُكره للعبد تمني ذلك , لأن الدنيا ليست هي المقصودة في ميزان الله تعالى, وانما الآخرة لهي الحيوان, ولهي دار الخلودج, وما الدنيا الا ممر لدار المقر, وخير الزاد تقوى الله عزوجل, والدنيا قد تكون وبالا على الانسان ان لم يحسن التعامل معها, كما تعامل معها الامام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وطلقها ثلاثا فقال: يا دنيا غُرّي غيري فقد بتَتْتُكِ ثلاثا.


ورحم الله من قال: إذا رأيت من يُنافسك في الدنيا فنافسه في الدين 

الثامنة: كان السلف الصالح رحمهم الله يحبون لإخوانهم ما يحبون لأنفسهم وينصحون لهمو وهذا ان دلّ على شيءٍ فانما يدلُّ على تجردهم الكامل عن حظوظ أنفسهم , وعن صدقهم وكمال إخلاصهم , وحرصهم على إعلاء كلمة الله تبارك وتعالى, ونصرة دينه , وخوفهم من العلو في الأرض. 


وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: إني لأمُرَّ على الآية من كتاب الله فأوَدُّ أن الناسَ كلُّهم يعلمون منها ما أعلم


وكان عتبة الغلام رحمه الله إذا أراد أن يُفطر يقول لبعض إخوانه المطلعين على أعماله: أخرج لي ماء أو تمرات أفطر عليها ليكون لك مثل أجري


هكذا كان الصحابة يحبون لغيرهم كما يحبون لآنفسهم, وقد قلّ في الناس في زماننا المادي , العمل بهذا الخلق الكريم , فترى المرء يُقصِّرُ كثيرا في أداء حقوق إخوانه في الوقت الذي يستقصي حقه ويشحُّ بماله, وليس هذا فحسب بل تراه يبخَس الناس أشياءهم ويأكل أموالهم في سبيل حصوله على عرض الدنيا, بل تراه لا يتورَّعُ أبدا عن خداع الناس وغشهم وترك مقتضى النصيحة لهم, وقد يرى البعض أخاه مُشرفا على ضررٍ , أو سالكاً للطريق الخطأ في أمر من أمور الدنيا , فيبخل عليه بنصيحته , ويمنعه التوجيه إلى الصواب والله المستعان على أناسٍ كهؤلاء.
*الصبر على الفقر والمرض*


ولنعلم أنّ الفقر مرض , فمن ابتلاه الله تعالى به فصبر فانه يُثاب على صبره , ولأجل هذا فانّ الفقراء يدخلون الجنة قبل الأغنياء بخمسمائة عام , لمكانة صبرهم على البلاء, والمال نعمة , والنعمة دوماً تحتاج إلى شكر, والغني ان أدّى حقوق الله عزوجل في ماله واتقى الله تعالى وعدّل, كان كالمفتي والمجاهد, وكان الصالحون لا يقبلون عطاءً من ظالم ولا مالٍ فيه شبهة.
*الصوفية والمبالغة في تقصير الثياب*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وفي الصوفية من يبالغ في تقصير ثوبه , وذلك شهرة أيضا , أخبرنا ابن الحصين مرفوعا الى العلاء عن أبيه أنه سمع أبا سعيد رضي الله عنه سئل عن الإزار فقال: سمعت رسول الله يقول: إزار المسلم إلى إنصاف الساقين, لا جناح أو لا حرج عليه , ما بينه وبين الكعبين , ما كان أسفل من ذلك فهو النار.


وقد روى إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن هانئ قال: دخلت يوما على الامام أحمد بن حنبل وعليَّ قميص أسفل من الركبة وفوق الساق فقال: أي شيء هذا؟ وأنكره وقال: هذا بالمرة لا ينبغي


ولعلّ الذين اعتادوا على لباس الشورت المحاذي للركبة , الا يدخلون المسجد بالشورت أو يصلون فيه.
*الصوفية وتخصيص ثياب للصلاة وثياب للخلاء*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد كان في الصوفية من استكثر من الثياب وسوسة , فيجعل للخلاء ثوبا , وللصلاة ثوبا , وقد روي هذا عن جماعة منهم أبو يزيد وهذا لا بأس به إلا أنه ينبغي خشية أن يُتخذ سنة.


أخبرنا محمد بن أبي القاسم مرفوعا الى علي بن الحسين رحمهما الله , قال: يا بني لو اتخذت ثوبا للغائط رأيت الذباب يقع على الشيء ثم يقع على الثوب ثم أتيته فقال: ما كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولا لأصحابه , إلا ثوب فرفضه.


وقد كان فيهم من لا يكون له سوى ثوب واحد زهدا في الدنيا , وهذا أحسن , إلا أنه إذا أمكن اتخاذ ثوب للجمعة والعيد, كان أصلح وأحسن , كما روى عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه, قال: خطبنا رسول الله في يوم جمعة فقال: ما على أحدكم لو اشترى ثوبين ليوم جمعة سوى ثوب مهنته.


و روي أنه كان لرسول الله برد يمينه , وإزار من نسج عمان , فكان يلبسهما في يوم الجمعة ويوم العيد ثم يُطويان
*الصوفية ولامتناع عن أكل اللحم*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد كان منهم قومٌ لا يأكلون اللحم , حتى قال بعضهم أكل درهم من اللحم يُقسيِّ القلب أربعين صباحا , وكان فيهم من يمتنع من الطيبات كلها , ويحتجون برواية لأم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: احرموا أنفسكم طيب الطعام , فإنما قوي الشيطان أن يجري في العروق بها.


وفيهم من كان يمتنع من شرب الماء الصافي, وفيهم من يمتنع من شرب الماء البارد فيشرب الحار, ومنهم من كان يجعل ماءه في دن مدفون في الأرض فيصير حارا , ومنهم من يعاقب نفسه بترك الماء مدة , لدرجة أنذ احدهم قال: ما أكلت شيئا مما يأكله بنو آدم أربعين سنة قال: وأسهل ما لاقت نفسي مني أني سألتها أمرا من الأمور فأبت فعزمت أن لا أشرب الماء سنة فما شربت الماء سنة وحكى أبو حامد الغزالي عن أبي يزيد أنه قال: دعوت نفسي إلى الله تعالى فجمحت فعزمت عليها أن لا أشرب الماء سنة ولا أذوق النوم سنة فوفت لي بذلك


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد أخرج لهم بعض المتأخرين الأربعينية يبقى أحدهم أربعين يوما لا يأكل الخبز ولكنه يشرب الزيوتات ويأكل الفواكه الكثيرة اللذيذة فهذه نبذة من ذكر أفعالهم في مطاعمهم يدل مذكورها على مغفلها
*الصوفية والجوع*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: واعلم أن الصوفية إنما يأمرون بالتقلل شبانهم ومبتدئيهم ومن أضر الأشياء على الشاب الجوع فإن المشايخ يصبرون عليه والكهول أيضا , فأما الشبان فلا صبر لهم على الجوع , وسبب ذلك أن حرارة الشباب شديدة , فلذلك يجود هضمه , ويكثر تحلل بدنه فيحتاج إلى كثرة الطعام كما يحتاج السراج الجديد إلى كثرة الزيت , فإذا صابر الشاب الجوع وتئبته في أول النشوء قمع نشوء نفسه , فكان كمن يعرقب أصول الحيطان , ثم تمتد يد المعدة لعدم الغذاء إلى أخذ الفضول المجتمعة في البدن فتغذيه بالأخلاط , فيفسد الدهن والجسم وهذا أصل عظيم يحتاج إلى تأمل.


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وذكر العلماء التقلل الذي يضعف البدن , وعن إسحق بن داود بن صبيح قال: قلت لعبد الرحمن بن مهدي: يا أبا سعيد ! إن ببلدنا قوما من هؤلاء الصوفية فقال: لا تقرب هؤلاء فإنا قد رأينا من هؤلاء قوما أخرجهم الأمر إلى الجنون وبعضهم أخرجهم إلى الزندقة.


قال المصنف رحمه الله: وفي هؤلاء القوم من يتناول المطاعم الرديئة ويهجر الدسم فيجتمع في معدته أخلاط فجة فتغتذي المعدة منها مدة لأن المعدة لا بد لها من شيء تهضمه فإذا هضمت ما عندها من الطعام ولم تجد شيئا تناولت الأخلاط فهضمتها وجعلتها غذاء وذلك الغذاء الرديء يخرج إلى الوساوس والجنون وسوء الأخلاق.


وهؤلاء المتقللون يتناولون مع التقلل أردأ المأكولات فتكثر أخلاطهم فتشتغل المعدة بهضم الأخلاط , ويتفق لهم تعود التقلل بالتدريج فتضيق المعدة, فيمكنهم الصبر عن الطعام أياما ويعينهم على هذا قوة الشباب فيعتقدون الصبر عن الطعام كرامة.


وقال المصنف رحمه الله: فإن قيل كيف تمنعون من التقلل وقد رويتم أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يأكل كل يوم إحدى عشرة لقمة , وأن ابن الزبير رضي الله عنهما كان يبقى أسبوعا لا يأكل , وإن إبراهيم التميمي رحمه الله يبقي شهرين, قلنا: قد يجري للإنسان من هذا الفن في بعض الأوقات غير أنه لا يدوم عليه , ولا يقصد الترقي إليه , وقد كان السلف من يجوع عوزا, وفيهم من كان الصبر له عادة , لا يضر بدنه , وفي العرب من يبقى أياما لا يزيد على شرب اللبن , ونحن لا نأمر بالشبع , إنما ننهى عن جوع يُضعف القوة , ويؤذي البدن وإذا ضعف البدن , قلّت العبادة , فإن حملت البدن قوة الشباب جاء الشيب فأقذع بالراكب.


لأجل هذا كان الاضراب عن الطعام والشراب أمر منكر لا يقرُّه الشرع أبدا, لنذ منع النفس عن مستحقها ظلم لها, ولا يحق للانسان أن يؤذي نفسه من منطلق قوله تعالى: 


ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة.


فعن أنس رضي الله عنه, قال: كان يُطرح لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الصاع من التمر فيأكله حتى حشفه , وقد روينا عن إبراهيم بن أدهم أنه اشترى زبدا وعسلا وخبزا حوارى فقيل له: هذا كله تأكله؟ فقال: إذا وجدنا أكلنا أكل الرجال , وإذا عدمنا صبرنا صبر الرجال


والقاعدة الفقهية في الأكل هي: نحنُ قومٌ لا نأكلُ حتى نجوع, واذا اكلنا لا نشبع.


فالوسطية في الاسلام مطلوبة كما في قوله تعالى في البقرة 143:


وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً


شرب الماء


الماء الصافي دواء لأسقام والعلل, فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستقى له الماء العذب من بئر السقيا


وينبغي أن يثعلم أنّ الماء الكدر يُولِّدُ الحصا في الكلى والسدد في الكبد, وأما الماء البارد المعتدل البرودة فانه يشدُّ المعدة, ويُقوي الشهوة, ويُحسّنُ لون البشرة, ويمنع عفن الدم وصعود البخارات الى الدماغ, ويحفظ الصحة, وان كان الماء حارا أفسد الهضم, واحدث الترهل, وأذبل البدن, وأدى الى الاستسقاء.
*ذكر أحاديث تبين خطأهم في أفعالهم*


قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا حديث عمير بن مرداس رحمه الله مرفوعا الى سعيد بن المسيب رضي الله عنه, قال: جاء عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ! غلبني حديث النفس فلم أحب أن أحدث شيئا حتى أذكر لك ذلك.. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: وما تحدثك نفسك يا عثمان؟ قال: تحدثني نفسي أن أختصي , فقال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن خصي أمتي الصيام قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني أن أترهب في الجبال قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن ترهب أمتي الجلوس في المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة, قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني بأن أسيح في الأرض قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن سياحة أمتي الغزو في سبيل الله والحج والعمرة, قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني بأن أخرج من مالي كله, قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن صدقتك يوما بيوم وتكف نفسك وعيالك وترحم المسكين واليتيم وتطعمه أفضل من ذلك , قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني بأن أطلق خولة امرأتي قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن هجرة أمتي من هجر ما حرم الله عليه أو هاجر إلي في حياتي أو زار قبري بعد موتي أو مات وله امرأة امرأتان أو ثلاث أو أربع , قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني أن لا أغشاها (أي ألا اجامعها), قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن الرجل المسلم إذا غشي أهله فإن لم يكن من قوعته تلك ولد كان له وصيف في الجنة فإن كان من وقعته تلك ولد فإن مات قبله كان له فرطا وشفيعا يوم القيامة وإن كان بعده كان له نورا يوم القيامة, قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني أن لا آكل اللحم , قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإني أحب اللحم وآكله إذا وجدته ولو سألت ربي أن يطعمني إياه كل يوم لأطعمني , قال: يا رسول الله فإن نفسي تحدثني أن لا أمس طيبا , قال: مهلا يا عثمان فإن جبريل أمرني بالطيب غبا ويوم الجمعة لا مترك له يا عثمان لا ترغب عن سنتي فمن رغب عن سنتي ثم مات قبل أن يتوب صرفت الملائكة وجهه عن حوضي.


وعن أبي بردة رضي الله عنه , قال: دخلت امرأة عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه على نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فرأينها سيئة الهيئة فقلن لها: مالك ؟ فما في قريش رجل أغنى من بعلك ؟ قالت: ما لنا منه شيء, أما ليله فقائم , وأما نهاره فصائم , فدخلن إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, فذكرن ذلك له فلقيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا عثمان أمالك بي أسوة؟ فقال: بأبي وأمي أنت وما ذاك؟ قال: تصوم النهار وتقوم الليل؟ قال: إني لأفعل , قال: لا تفعل إن لعينك عليك حقا وإن لجسدك عليك حقا وإن لأهلك عليك حقا فصل ونم وصم وأفطر .. وفي رواية أخرى: يا عثمان إن الله تعالى لم يبعثني بالرهبانية - مرتين أو ثلاثا - وإن خير الدين عند الله الحنيفية السمحة.


وعن كهمس الهلالي رضي الله عنه, قال: أسلمت وأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, فأخبرته بإسلامي , فمكثت حولا ثم أتيته , وقد ضمرت , ونحل جسمي , فخفض في البصر ثم صعده قلت: أما تعرفني؟ [ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ومن أنت؟ قلت: أنا كهمس الهلالي قال: فما بلغ بك ما أرى؟ قلت: ما أفطرت بعدك نهارا ولا نمت ليلا, قال: ومن أمرك أن تعذب نفسك؟ صم شهر الصبر ومن كل شهر يوما, قلت: زدني قال: صم شهر الصبر ومن كل شهر يومين , قلت: زدني قال: صم شهر الصبر ومن كل شهر ثلاثة أيام 


قال المصنف رحمه الله: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: إن الله تعالى يحب أن يرى آثار نعمته على عبده في مأكله ومشربه.

قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا الذي نُهينا عنه من التقلل الزائد في الحد قد انعكس في صوفية زماننا , فصارت همُّتهُم في المأكل كما كانت همة متقدميهم في الجوع , لهم الغذاء والعشاء والحلوى , وكل ذلك أو أكثره حاصل من أموال وسخة , وقد تركوا كسب الدنيا , وأعرضوا عن التعبد , وافترشوا فراش البطالة , فلا همة لأكثرهم إلا الأكل واللعب , فإن أحسن محسن منهم , قالوا: طرح شكرا, وإن أساء مسيء , قالوا: استغفر , ويسمون ما يلزمه إياه واجبا وتسمية ما لم يسمه الشرع واجبا جناية عليه. 
والى أن نلتقي مع الجزء الثاني عشر: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في السماع والرقص والوجد 
ان شاء الله, نترككم برعاية المولى عزوجل.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء الثاني عشر- مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في في السماع والرقص والوجد 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن سماع الغناء يجمع شيئين أحدهما: أنه يُلهي القلب عن التفكر في عظمة الله سبحانه وتعالى والقيام بخدمته 
والثاني: أنه يُميلُهُ إلى اللذات العاجلة التي تدعو إلى استيفائها من جميع الشهوات الحسية ومعظمها النكاح , وليس تمام لذته إلا في المتجددات , ولا سبيل إلى كثرة المتجددات من الحل فلذلك يحثُّ على الزنا , فبين الغناء والزنا تناسب من جهة أن الغناء لذة الروح, والزنا لذة أكبر لذات النفس, ولهذا جاء في القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى في سورة لقمان 6: ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليُضلَّ عن سبيل الله .. 
وأقسم ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه بالله تعالى ثلاثا انذ هذه الآية الكريمة نزلت في في الغناء, وكذلك الحسن البصري رحمه اله قال: نزلت في الغناء والمزامير, والمعنى من الناس من يشتري معصية الله عزوجل باللهو الذي لا خير منه ولا فائدة, واللهو كما قال الزمخشري رحمه الله: هو كل باطلٍ الهى عن الخير, كالسمر بالأساطير والنكت والاباطيل والخرافات المضحكة , وفضول الكلام وما لا ينبغي قوله.من فضول الكلام. 
وأما في قوله تعالى في سورة الاسراء64: واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك  
والصوت هنا كما قال مجاهد رحمه الله: الغناء والمزامير واللهو 
وقوله تعالى في سورة النجم:وأنتم سامدون 
هي في الغناء, ومعنى وأنتم سامدون : وأنتم لاهون غافلون 
وكما جاء في الحديث: الغناء رقية الزنا 
وعن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قال: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 انّ الله تعالى حرّم المغنيّة وبيعها وثمنها وتعليمها والاستماع اليها, ثم قرأ قوله تعالى:ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضلّ عن سبيل الله 
وعن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه , عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
نُهيتُ عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين: صوت عند نغمة, وصوت عند مصيبة.  
وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: خلت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاذا ابنه ابراهيم يجود نفسه, فأخذه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضعه في حجره ففاضت عيناه, فقلت يا رسول الله! أتبكي وتنهانا عن البكاء, فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: لست أنهي عن البكاء, انما نهيت عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين: صوت عند نغمة لعب ولهو ومزامير الشيطان, وصوت عند مصيبة ضرب وجه, وشق ثوب, ورنة شيطان.  
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما,  ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 بعثت بهدم المزمار والطبل. 
وعن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال, أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: اذا فعلت أمتي خمسة عشرة خصلة حلّ بها البلاء, وذكر منها : اذا اتخذت القيان والمعازف.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اذا اتخذ اتخذ الفيء دولاً, والأمانة مَغنماً, والزكاة مغرماً, وتعلم لغير الدين, وأطاعَ الرجل زوجته وعقًّ أمه, وأدنى صديقه وأقصى أباه, وظهرت الأصوات في المساجد, وساد القبيلة فاسقهم, وكان زعيم القوم أرذلهم, ,وأكرم الرجل مخافة شره, وظهرت القينات والمعازف, وشُربت الخمور, ولعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها, فليرتقبوا عند ذلك ريحاً حمراء, وزلزلةً وخسفاً ومسخاً وقذفاً , وآيات تتابع كنظام بال قطع سالكة فتتابع. 
وعن صفوان بن أمية رضي الله عنه قال: كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فجاء عمرو بن قرة فقال: يا رسول الله! انّ الله عزوجل قد كتب على الشفوة , فما أراني أرزق الا من دفي بكفي, فأْذن لي في الغناء في غير فاحشة, فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا آذن لك ولا كرامة ولا نعمة عين, كذبت يا عدو الله, لقد رزقك الله حلالا طيبا فاخترت ما حرّم الله عليك من رزقه مكان ما أحلّ الله لك من حلاله.. ولو كنت تقدمت اليك لفعلت بك وفعلت, قم عني وتب الى الله عزوجل, اما انك تقدمت لو قلت بعد التقدمة اليك ضربتك ضرباً وجيعاً, وحلقت رأسك مثله , ونفيتك من اهلك, وأحللت سلبك نهبة لفتيان المدينة..فقام عمرةوبه من الشر والخزي ما لا يعلمه الا الله عزوجل, فلما ولى , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هؤلاء العصاة من مات منهم بغير توبة, حشره الله عزوجل عُرياناً, لا يستر بهدبة كلما قام صُرِع.
وروي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ما أذن الله عزوجل لشيٍ ما اذن لنبيٍّ يتغنى بالقرآن
وروي عن حاطب بن بلتعة رضي الله عنه قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فصل ما بين الحلال والحرام الضرب بالدف. 
وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن الغناء: الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب كما ينبت الماء البقل.
وعن الشعبي رحمه الله قال : لعن الله المُغنيِّ والمُغنَّى له. 
وقال المصنف رحمه الله: فانّ المعنى في تحريم الغناء والمعازف انذ الغناء يخرج الانسان عن الاعتدال ويغير العقل, وبيان ذلك: انّ الانسان اذا طرب فعل ما يستقبحه في حال صمته من غيره من تحريك رأسه, وتصفيق يديه, ودق الأرض برجليه, الى غير ذلك مما يفعله أصحاب العقول السخيفة, والغناء يوجب ذلك, بل يقارب فعله فعل الخمر في تغطية العقل, فينبغي أن يقع المنع منه. 
وقد ذكر أبو جعفر الطبري رحمه الله أن الذي اتخذ الملاهي رجل من ولد قابيل يقال له ثوبال اتخذ في زمان مهلائيل بن قينان آلات اللهو من المزامير والطبول والعيدان فانهمك ولد قابيل في اللهو وتناهى خبرهم إلى من بالجبل من نسل شيث فنزل منهم قوم وفشت الفاحشة وشرب الخمور 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد تكلم الناس في الغناء على ثلاثة آراء فأطالوا : فمنهم من حرمه , ومنهم من أباحه, ومنهم من كرهه مع الإباحة. 
وفصل الخطاب أن نقول ينبغي أن ينظر في ماهية الشيء ثم يطلق عليه التحريم أو الكراهة أو غير ذلك , والغناء اسم يطلق على أشياء , منها : غناء الحجيج في الطرقات فإن أقواما من الأعاجم يقدمون للحج فينشدون في الطرقات أشعارا يصفون فيها الكعبة وزمزم والمقام وربما ضربوا مع إنشادهم بطبل , فسماع تلك الأشعار مُباحٌ , لأنّ إنشادهم ليس فيه ما يدعو الى الطرب , او يخرج عن الاعتدال, كما في حديث سلمة بن الاكوع رضي الله عنه قال: خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى خيبر , فسرنا ليلا , فقال رجل من القوم لعامر بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه: ألا تسمعنا من هنياتك؟ وكان عامر رضي الله عنه رجلا شاعرا, فنزل يحدو بالقول يقول

اللهم لولا أنت ما اهتدينا *** ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا 
فألقين سكينة علينا *** وثبت الأقدام إذ لاقينا  
وكانشاد العرب قول أهل المدينة عند قدوم رسول الله عليهم

طلَعَ البدر علينا *** من ثنياتِ الوَداع 
وجَبَ الشكر علينا *** ما دعا لله داع 
أيها المبعوث فينا *** جئتَ بالأمرِ المطاع
جئت شرّفت المدينة *** مرحباً يا خيرَ داع 
ومن هذا الجنس كانوا ينشدون أشعارهم في المدينة , وربما ضربوا عليه بالدف عند إنشاده. وكما في الصحيحين من حديث عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه أنّ خالته السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: أن أبا بكر دخل عليها وعندها جاريتان في أيام منى تضربان بدفين , ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , مُسجى عليه بثوبه ,فانتهرهما أبو بكر , فكشف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن وجهه الشريف, وقال: دعهن يا أبا بكر فإنها أيام عيد . 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: والظاهر من هاتين الجاريتين صغر السن , لأن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت صغيرة , وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسرب إليها الجواري فيلعبن معها. 
وعن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كانت عندنا جارية يتيمة من الأنصار , فزوجناها رجلا من الأنصار, فكنت فيمن أهداها إلى زوجها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا عائشة ! إن الأنصار أناس فيهم غزل فما قلت؟ قالت: دعونا بالبركة قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: أفلا قلتم: 
أتيناكم أتيناكم *** فحيُّونا نُحييِّكم 
ولولا الذهب الأحمر*** ما حلت بواديكم 
ولولا الحبة السمراء*** لم تسمن عذاريكم  
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فقد بان بما ذكرنا ما كانوا يغنون به , وليس مما يُطرب , ولا كانت دفوفهن على ما يُعرف اليوم , ومن ذلك أشعار ينشدها المتزهدون بتطريب وتلحين تزعج القلوب إلى ذكر الآخرة ويسمونها الزهديات كقول بعضهم: 
يا غاديا في غفلة ورائحا *** إلى متى تستحسن القبائحا 
وكم إلى كم لا تخاف موقفا *** يستنطق الله به الجوارحا
يا عجبا منك وأنت مبصر *** كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا  
فهذا مباح أيضا وإلى مثله أشار أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله, وقد شئل الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله في القصائد الرقاق التي في ذكر الجنة والنار مثل:  
إذا ما قال لي ربي*** أما استحييت تعصيني
وتخفي الذنب من خلقي وبالعصيان تأتيني   
ومن الأشعار أشعار تنشدها النواح يثيرون بها الأحزان والبكاء , فيُنهي عنها لما في ضمنها. 
فأما الأشعار التي ينشدها المغنون المتهيئون للغناء ويصفون فيها المستحسنات والخمر وغير ذلك مما يحرك الطباع ويخرجها عن الاعتدال ويثير كامنها من حب اللهو وهو الغناء المعروف في هذا الزمان مثل قول الشاعر:

ذهبي اللون تحسب من *** وجنتيه النار تقتدح
خوفوني من فضيحته *** ليته وافى وأفتضح  
وقد أخرجوا لهذه الأغاني ألحانا مختلفة كلها تخرج سامعها عن حيز الاعتدال وتثير حب الهوى , ولهم شيء يسمونه البسيط , يزعج القلوب عن مهل , ثم يأتون بالنشيد بعده, فيعجعج القلوب , وقد أضافوا إلى ذلك ضرب القضيب , والإيقاع به على وفق الإنشاد والدف بالجلاجل , والشبابة النائبة عن الزمر فهذا الغناء المعروف اليوم 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقبل أن نتكلم في إباحته أو تحريمه أو كراهته نقول: ينبغي للعاقل أن ينصح نفسه وأخوانه ويحذر تلبيس إبليس في إجراء هذا الغناء مجرى الأقسام المتقدمة التي يطلق عليها اسم الغناء , فلا يحمل الكل محملا واحدا فيقول: قد أباحه فلان وكرهه فلان, فنبدأ بالكلام في النصيحة للنفس والأخوان فنقول:معلوم أن طباع الآدميين تتقارب ولا تكاد تتفاوت, فإذا ادعى الشاب السليم البدن الصحيح المزاج أنّ رؤية المستحسنات لا تزعجه ولا تؤثر عنده ولا تضره في دينه كذبناه لما نعلم من استواء الطباع , فإن ثبت صدقه عرفنا أنّ به مرضا خرج به عن حيِّز الاعتدال , فإن تعلل فقال: إنما أنظر إلى هذه المستحسنات معتبرا , فأتعجب من حسن الصنعة في دعج العينين, ورقة الأنف , ونقاء البياض , قلنا له في أنواع المباحات ما يكفي في العبرة وههنا ميل طبعك يشغلك عن الفكرة ولا يدع لبلوغ شهوتك وجود فكرة, فإن ميل الطبع شاغل عن ذلك , وكذا من قال: إن هذا الغناء المطرب المزعج للطباع المحرك لها إلى العشق وحب الدنيا لا يؤثر عندي ولا يلفت قلبي إلى حب الدنيا الموصوفة فيه - فإنا نكذبه لموضع اشتراك الطباع , ثم إن كان قلبه بالخوف من الله تعالى غائبا عن الهوى , لأحضر هذا المسموع الطبع , وإن كانت قد طالت غيبته في سفر الخوف , وأقبح القبيح البهرجة , ثم كيف تمر البهرجة على من يعلم السر وأخفى. 
ثم إن كان الأمر كما زعم هذا المتصوف , فينبغي ألا نُبيحه , إلا لمن هذه صفته, والقوم قد أباحوه على الإطلاق للشاب المبتدئ والصبي الجاهل , حتى قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله: إن التشبيب بوصف الخدود والأصداغ , وحسن القد وسائر أوصاف النساء , الصحيح أنه لا يحرُم. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فأما من قال إني لا أسمع الغناء للدنيا , وإنما آخذ منه إشارات فهو يُخطئ من وجهين: أحدهما : أن الطبع يسبق إلى مقصوده قبل أخذ الإشارات فيكون كمن قال: إني أنظر إلى هذه المرأة المستحسنة لا تفكر في الصنعة. 
والثاني : أنه يقل فيه وجود شيء يشار به إلى الخالق جلّ وعلا, وقد جل الخالق تبارك وتعالى أن يُقال في حقه : أنه يُعشق ويقع الهيمان به , وإنما نصيبنا من معرفته الهيبة والتعظيم فقط , وإذ قد انتهت النصيحة فنذكر ما قيل في الغناء. 
أما حكم الغناء في مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: فإن كان الغناء في زمانه إنشاد قصائد الزهد إلا أنهم لما كانوا يلحنونها اختلفت الرواية عنه , فروى عنه ابنه عبد الله رحمه الله, أنه قال: الغناء لا يعجبني لأنه يُنبت النفاق في القلب  
ومعظم المحدثون حين سُئلوا عن الغناء وقفالوا عنه: أنه بدعة محدثة, ويدل على ذلك أن الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله قد سئل عن رجل مات وترك ولدا وجارية مغنية فاحتاج الصبي إلى بيعها فقال: لا تباع على أنها مغنية , فقيل: له إنها تساوي ثلاثين ألف درهم ولعلها إذا بيعت ساذجة تساوي عشرين دينارا فقال: لا تباع إلا على أنها ساذجة 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما قال هذا لأن الجارية المغنية لا تغني بقصائد الزهديات بل بالأشعار المطربة المثيرة للطبع إلى العشق وهذا دليل على أن الغناء محظور, إذ لو لم يكن محظورا ما أجاز تفويت المال على اليتيم , وصار هذا كقول أبي طلحة رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عندي خمر لأيتام فقال: أرقها... فلو جاز استصلاحها لما أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتضييع أموال اليتامى . 
وروى المروزي عن الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهما الله , أنه قال: كسب المخنث خبيث يكسبه بالغناء ... وهذا لأن المخنث لا يغني بالقصائد الزهدية, إنما يغني بالغزل والنوح, فبان من هذه الجملة أن الروايتين عن الامام أحمد رحمه الله في الكراهة وعدمها تتعلق بالزهديات الملحنة , فأما الغناء المعروف اليوم فمحظور عنده , كيف ولو علم ما أحدث الناس من الزيادات. 
وأما حكم الغناء في مذهب الامام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله فقد نهى عنه وعن استماعه , وقال فيه: إنما يفعله الفساق 
وأما في مذهب الامام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله فقد كان أبو حنيفة رحمه الله يكره الغناء مع إباحته شرب النبيذ , ويجعل سماع الغناء من الذنوب , قال: وكذلك مذهب سائر أهل الكوفة: إبراهيم والشعبي وحماد وسفيان الثوري وغيرهم لا اختلاف بينهم في ذلك قال ولا يعرف بين أهل البصرة خلاف في كراهة ذلك والمنع منه إلا ما روى عبيد الله بن الحسن العنبري أنه كان لا يرى به بأسا. 
وأما في مذهب الامام الشافعي رحمة الله عليه , قال: الغناء مكروه يُشبه الباطل , ومن استكثر منه فهو سفيه شهادته , خلفت بالعراق شيئا أحدثته الزنادقة يسمونه التغيير يشغلون به الناس عن القرآن. 
و قال الامام الطبري رحمه الله: فقد أجمع علماء الأمصار على كراهية الغناء والمنع منه وإنما فارق الجماعة إبراهيم بن سعد وعبيد الله العنبري وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
عليكم بالسواد الأعظم فإنه من شذّ, شذّ في النار 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: من فارق الجماعة مات ميتة جاهلية  
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وقد كان رؤساء أصحاب الشافعي رحمهم الله ينكرون السماع للغناء, وأما قدماؤهم فلا يعرف بينهم خلال , وأما أكابر المتأخرين فعلى الإنكار منهم أبو الطيب الطبري رحمه الله وما له في ذم الغناء.  
وقد نص الشافعي رحمه الله في كتاب أدب القضاء : على أن الرجل إذا دام على سماع الغناء ردت شهادته وبطلت عدالته 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت فهذا قول علماء الشافعية وأهل التدين منهم وإنما رخص في ذلك متأخريهم , من قل علمهم وغلبهم هواهم , وقال الفقهاء: 
من أصحابنا لا تقبل شهادة المغني والرقاص ... والله الموفق 
وقد اعتقد قوم من الصوفية أن هذا الغناء محرم سماعه على العوام للحفاظ على نفوسهم, مباح على الزهاد لحصول مجاهدتهم , مستحب لأصحابهم لحياة قلوبهم, وهذا الكلام غلط ومرفوض جملةً وتفصيلاً لآسباب خمسة ذكرها المصنف رحمه الله فقال:  
الأول : أنّ أبي حامد الغزالي يُبيح سماعه لكل صوفي.
والثاني: أنّ طباع النفوس لا تتغير, وإنما المجاهدة تكف عملها , فمن ادعى تغير الطباع ادعى المحال , فإذا جاء ما يُحرك الطباع واندفع الذي كان يكفها عنه , عادت العادة.
والثالث: أن العلماء اختلفوا في تحريمه وإباحته , وليس فيهم من نظر في السامع لعلمهم أن الطباع تتساوى فمن ادعى خروج طبعه عن طباع الآدميين ادعى المحال.
والرابع: أن الإجماع انعقد على أنه ليس بمستحب وإنما غايته الإباحة فادعاء الاستحباب خروج عن الإجماع.
والخامس: أنه يلزم من هذا أن يكون سماع العود مباحا أو مستحبا عند من لا يغير طبعه لأنه إنما حرم لأنه يؤثر في الطباع ويدعوها إلى الهوى, فإذا أمن ذلك فينبغي أن يُباح. 
وأضاف رحمه الله: وقد ادعى قوم منهم أنّ في سماع الغناء قربة إلى الله تعالى, قال أبو طالب المكي: حدثني بعض أشياخنا عن الجنيد أنه قال: تنزل الرحمة على هذه الطائفة في ثلاثة مواطن : عند الأكل لأنهم لا يأكلون إلا عن فاقة , وعند المذاكرة لأنهم يتجاوزون في مقامات الصديقين وأحوال النبيين, وعند السماع لأنهم يسمعون بوجد ويشهدون حقا. 
والوجد لمن لا يعرف معناه هو باختصار شديد: شدة الحب والوله, والوجد بالنسبة لأولياء الله الصالحين هي حالى تصيب أحدهم أثناء تبتله وعبادته لله عزوجل, أي مؤديا جميع واجباته تجاه ربه عزوجل, من فروض ونوافل تجاه مجتنبا كل ما حرّمه الله عزوجل. هذا باختصار 
اما الوجد عند بعض الصوفية فهو مختلف تماما عما عرف عنه عن الصحابة الأجلاء رضوان الله تعالى عنهم, فهو عند بعض الصوفية طرب ولهو وتمايل, أي عندما يسمعون الغناء والطرب, يطربون ويصفقون ويتمايلون ويمزقون حتى ثيابهم طرباً ونشوةً. 
وانّ من يدّعي أنه يمارس الوجد مع تحفظه على ألا تزلّ قدمه , وينجرف في تياره , ثم نراه يتعدى ذلك الى تمزيق الثياب وفعل المنكرات, فهذا قطعاً دليل على أنّ الشيطان يلعب به كما يحلو له.  
ولو علموا هؤلاء أنّ قلوب الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين كانت أصفى القلوب, ,انهم عند الوجد ما كانوا يزيدون على البكاء خشوعا وتدبرا لآيات الله الكريم, وليس خشوعا لوجد الأغاني وما شابهها من المنكرات كما هو حال بعض صوفية اليوم في وجدهم. 
انّ الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم كانوا اذا وجدوا, كان وجدهم من موعظة تذكرهم بالآخرة, كما في حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه قال: وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة ذرفت منها العيون, ووجلت منها القلوب. 
ونحن نقول هنا: لم يقل رضي اله عنه صرخنا , ولم يقل ضربنا أو مزقنا ثيابنا, بل قال: ذرفت منها العيون وارتجفت منها القلوب وفزعت, هكذا الوجد يكون. 
لقد سُئلت السيدة أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما: كيف كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند قراءة القرآن؟ قال رضي الله عنها: كانوا كما وصفهم الله عزوجل في كتابه الكريم: تدمع عيونهم وتقشعر جلودهم, فقال احدهم لها: انّ ههنا رجالا اذا قُريء على أحدهم القرآن غُشيَ عليه, فقالت رضي الله عنها: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. 
وفي رواية أخرى: انّ عكرمة سأل أسماء رضي الله عنهما : هل كان أحد من السلف يُغشى عليه من الخوف؟ قالت رضي الله عنها: لا.. ولكنهم كانوا يبكون. 
وهنا يطب لي أن اقدّم للقراء مقتطفات من رسالة في الصوفية والفقراء لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه جاء فيها: 

بعدما قرأ زرارة بن أوفى رحمه الله قاضي البصرة قوله تعالى في صلاةالفجر : فإذا نقر في الناقور خر ميتا .. وأيضا أبي جهير الأعمى الذي خرّ ميتاً عندما قرأ عليهصالح المري, آية من القرآن الكريم, وكذلك غيره ممن روي أنهم ماتوا باستماع قراءته, وكان فيهم طوائف يصعقون عند سماع القرآن , ولم يكن في الصحابة مثل حال هؤلاء, ؛ فلما ظهر ذلك أنكر ذلك طائفة من الصحابة والتابعين : كأسماء بنت أبيبكر وعبد الله بن الزبير ومحمد بن سيرين رضي الله تعالى عنهم.

والمنكرون لهم مأخذان : منهم منظن ذلك تكلفا وتصنعا . يذكر عن محمد بن سيرين أنه قال : ما بيننا وبين هؤلاء الذينيُصعقون عند سماع القرآن ,إلا أن يقرأ على أحدهم وهو على حائط فإن خرّ فهو صادق 
ومنهم من أنكر ذلك لأنه رآه بدعة مخالفا لما عُرف من هدي الصحابة , كما نقل عن أسماءوابنها عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهم,ولهذا لما سئل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله عن هذا , فقال : قرئ القرآن علىيحيى بن سعيد القطان فغشي عليه ولو قدر أحد أن يدفع هذا عن نفسه لدفعه يحيى بن سعيد, فما رأيت أعقل منه ونحو هذا 
. وقد نقل عن الشافعي رحمه الله أنهأصابه ذلك , وعلي بن الفضيل بن عياض قصته مشهورة وبالجملة فهذا كثير ممن لا يستراب فيصدقه . لكن الأحوال التي كانت في الصحابة هي المذكورة في القرآن وهي وجلالقلوب ودموع العين وتقشعر الجلود كما في قوله تعالى: 
الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشونربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله
وكقوله تعالى: وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيضمن الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق 
وكقوله تعالى: إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكرالله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون .
وكقوله تعالى: ويخرون للأذقان يبكون ويزيدهم خشوعا 
ولكن ما نراه في بعض الصوفية ما يحصل بهم من وجد من جراء سماعهم لصوت المطربة التي تورث السكر, فإنه ليس للرجل أن يسمعمن الأصوات التي لم يُؤمر بسماعها الى حد ما يزيل عقله , إذ أنّ إزالة العقل محرم تحريما قاطعاً بأيّ وسيلة كانت, وما يحصل في هذه المجالس المنكرة من لذة قلبية أو روحية , وان كان فيهانوع من الإيمان , فهي مغمورة بما يحصل معها من زوال العقل , وهذا أمر لم يأذن لنا الله تعالى فيه في أن نمتعقلوبنا ولا أرواحنا من لذات الإيمان ولا غيرها بما يوجب زوال عقولنا ؛ وهذا بخلاف من زالعقله بسبب مشروع , أو بأمر صادفه لا حيلة له ولا قوة في دفعه . وقد يحصل السكر بسبب لا فعلللعبد فيه كسماع لم يقصده يهيج قاطنه ويحرك ساكنه ونحو ذلك ,وهذا ليس ملام عليه وان أدى الى زوال عقله فهو فيه معذور ؛ لأن القلم مرفوع عن كل من زال عقلهبسبب غير محرم , كالمغمى عليه, والمجنون ونحوهما. 
وهذا إن صحّ عن بعض الصوفية وأحسنا بهم الظن , كان محمولا على ما يسمعونه من القصائد الزهدية , فإنها توجب الرقة والبكاء , فأما أن تنزل الرحمة عند وصف سُعدى وليلى, ويحمل ذلك على صفات الباري سبحانه وتعالى فلا يجوز اعتقاد هذا, ولو صحَّ أخذ الإشارة من ذلك , كانت الإشارة مستغرقة في جنب غلبة الطباع. 
وقال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: قد سمعنا منهم أن الدعاء عند حدو الحادي وعند حضور المخدة مجاب. وذلك أنهم يعتقدون أنه قربة يتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى , قال: وهذا كفر, لأن من اعتقد الحرام أو المكروه قربة , كان بهذا الاعتقاد كافرا , قال: والناس بين تحريمه وكراهيته 
وقال صالح المري رحمه الله: أبطأ الصرعى نهضة صريع هوى يدَّعيه إلى الله قربة , وأثبت الناس قديما يوم القيامة آخذهم بكتاب الله عزوجل , وسنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
روي عن أبا الحارث الأولاسي يقول: رأيت إبليس في المنام على بعض سطوح أولاس, وأنا على سطح , وعلى يمينه جماعة , وعلى يساره جماعة , وعليهم ثياب لطاف, فقال لطائفة منهم : قولوا وغنوا , فاستغرقني طيبه حتى هممت أن أطرح نفسي من السطح , ثم قال: ارقصوا فرقصوا أطيب ما يكون , ثم قال لي: يا أبا الحارث ما أصبت منكم شيئا أدخل به عليكم , إلا هذا.
ولعلّ هذا وحده الذي دخل به ابليس عليهم وحده موجباّ للنار لأنه من لهو الحديث الذي نهى الله عزوجل عنه في كتابه الكريم ثلاث مرات في ثلاث آيات في ثلاث  
سور قرىنية: الاسراء 64, لقمان 6, النجم 61.

عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما, قال: جئت إلى أبي فقال لي: أين كنت؟ فقلت: وجدت أقواما ما رأيت خيرا منهم يذكرون الله تعالى فيرعد أحدهم حتى يخشى عليه من خشية الله تعالى فقعدت معهم, قال رضي الله عنه: لا تقعد معهم بعدها, فرآني كأني لم يأخذ ذلك فيَّ, فقال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلو القرآن , ورأيت أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما يتلوان القرآن ولا يصيبهم هذا , أفتراهم أخشع لله من أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما؟ فرأيت أن ذلك كذلك فتركتهم. 
وقال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: أخبرنا جرير بن حازم أنه شهد محمد بن سيرين رحمها الله , وقيل له أن ههنا رجالا إذا قرئ القرآن على أحدهم غشي عليه فقال محمد بن سيرين: يقعد أحدهم على جدار ثم يقرأ عليه القرآن من أوله إلى آخره فإن وقع فهو صادق قال أبو عمرو: وكان محمد بن سيرين يذهب إلى أن تصنع وليس بحق من قلوبهم. 
وعن عمران بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله , قال سمعت محمد بن سيرين يجيب على سؤال عمّن يستمع القرآن فيُصعق فقال: ميعاد ما بيننا وبينهم أن يجلسوا على حائط فيقرأ عليهم القرآن من أوله إلى آخره فإن سقطوا فهم كما يقولون 
وعن عبد الكريم بن رشيد رحمه الله , قال: كنت في حلقة الحسن فجعل رجل يبكي وارتفع صوته فقال الحسن: إن الشيطان ليُبكي هذا الآن. 
وروي أنّ الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله قال لابنه وقد سقط: يا بني إن كنت صادقا لقد فضحت نفسك , وإن كنت كاذبا فقد أهلكت نفسك 
وروي أنّ سعيد بن عثمان الواعظ وقد تواجد إنسان بين يديه فقال له: يا بني إن كنت صادقا فقد أظهرت كل مالك , وإن كنت كاذبا فقد أشركت بالله 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فإن قال قائل إنما يفرض الكلام في الصادقين لا في أهل الرياء, فما تقول فمن أدركه الوجد ولم يقدر على دفعه ؟ فالجواب إن أول الوجد انزعاج في الباطن فإن كف الإنسان نفسه كيلا يطلع على حاله يئس الشيطان منع فبعد عنه , كما كان أيوب السختياني إذا تحدث فرق قلبه مسح أنفه وقال: ما أشد الزكام. 
وإن أهمل الإنسان ولم يبال بظهور وجْده , أو أحب اطلاع الناس على نفسه نفخ فيه الشيطان فانزعج على قدر نفخه , تماما كما قالت امرأة عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما : جاء عبد الله ذات يوم وعندي عجوز ترقيني من الحموة فأدخلتها تحت السرير قالت فدخل فجلس إلى جنبي فرأى في عنقي خيطا فقال: ما هذا الخيط؟ قلت: خيط رقي لي فيه فأخذه وقطعه ثم قال: إن آل عبد الله لأغنياء عن الشرك سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: إن في الرقي والتمائم والتولة شركا , قالت: فقلت له: لم تقول هذا وقد كانت عيني تقذف وكنت أختلف إلى فلان اليهودي يرقيها فكان إذا رقاها سكنت قال: إنما ذاك من عمل الشيطان كان ينخسها بيده فإذا رقيتها كف عنها إنما كان يكفيك أن تقولي كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
أذهب البأس رب الناس اشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما  
والتولة هي نوعٌ من السحر وهي: تحبيبُ المرأة إلى زوجها. 
روي عن أبي عيسى رحمه الله انه قال: ذهبت إلى عبد الله بن عمر فقال أبو السوار: يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! إنّ قوما عندنا إذا قُرئ عليهم القرآن يركضُ أحدهم من خشية الله, قال: كذبت, قال: بلى ورب هذه البنية , قال: ويحك ! إن كنت صادقا , فإن الشيطان ليدخل جوف أحدهم , والله ما هكذا كان أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وروي عن خالد بن خداش قال: قرئ على عبد الله بن وهب كتاب أهوال يوم القيامة فخر مغشيا عليه فلم يتكلم بكلمة حتى مات بعد ذلك بأيام 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وقد مات خلق كثير من سماع الموعظة وغشي عليهم قلنا: هذا التواجد الذي يتضمن حركات المتواجدين وقوة صياحهم وتخبطهم فظاهره أنه متعمل والشيطان معين عليه 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فإن قيل فهل في حق المخلص نقص بهذه الحالة الطارئة عليه؟ قيل: نعم من جهتين: أحدهما: أنه لو قوى العلم أمسك . 
والثاني أنه خولف به بطريق الصحابة والتابعين ويكفي هذا نقصا. 
*إذا طرب أهل التصوف صفقوا* 
فإذا طرب أهل التصوف لسماع الغناء صفقوا وقال المصنف رحمه الله:
والتصفيق منكر يطرب ويخرج عن الاعتدال وتتنزه عن مثله العقلاء ويتشبه فاعله بالمشركين فيما كانوا يفعلونه عند البيت من التصدية وهي التي ذمهم الله تعالى بها فقال: وما كان صلاتهم عند البيت إلا مكاء وتصدية - فالمكاء الصفير - والتصدية - التصفيق, هذا عدا عما فيه من تشبه بالنساء,  والعاقل يأنف من أن يخرج عن الوقار إلى أفعال الكفار والنسوة 
*و إذا قوي طربهم رقصوا* 
فإذا قوي طربهم رقصوا وقد احتج بعضهم بقوله تعالى لأيوب عليه الصلاة والسلام:
اركض برجلك 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وهذا الاحتجاج بارد , لأنه لو كان أمر بضرب الرجل فرحا كان لهم فيه شبهة , وإنما أمر بضرب الرجل لينبع الماء, قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: أين الدلالة في مُبتلى أمر عند كشف البلاء بأنْ يضرب برجله الأرض لينبع الماء إعجازا من الرقص! ولئن جاز أن يكون تحريك رجل قد أنحلها تحكم الهوام دلالة على جواز الرقص في الإسلام جاز أن يجعل قوله تعالى لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: اضرب بعصاك الحجر , دلالة على ضرب الجماد بالقضبان , نعوذ بالله من التلاعب بالشرع. 
واحتج بعض ناصريهم بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: أنت مني وأنا منك - فحجل , وقال لجعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه - أشبهت خلقي وخلقي , فحجل , وقال لزيد بن الحارثة رضي الله عنه: أنت أخونا ومولانا.. فحجل.
معنى حجل: هو نوع من المشي يفعل عند الفرح, فأين هو من الرقص؟ الذي قال عنه الامام الغزالي رحمه الله: الرقص حماقة بين الكتفين لا تزول إلا بالتعب ...وقال أبو الوفاء بن عقيل: قد نص القرآن على النهي عن الرقص فقال تعالى: ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا  
وذم الله تبارك وتعالى المختال في مشيته كما في قوله: إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور , والرقص أشد المرح والبطر, أو لسنا الذين قسنا النبيذ على الخمر لاتفاقهما في الإطراب والسكر ؟ فما بالنا لا نقيس القضيب وتلحين الشعر معه على الطنبور والمزمار والطبل لاجتماعهما في الإطراب ؟ وهل شيء يزري بالعقل والوقار ويخرج عن سمت الحلم والأدب أقبح من ذي لحية يرقص؟ فكيف إذا كانت شيبة ترقص وتصفق على وقاع الألحان والقضبان خصوصا إذا كانت أصوات نسوان ومردان؟ وهل يحسن بمن بين يديه الموت والسؤال والحشر والصراط ثم هو إلى إحدى الدارين صائران يشمس بالرقص شمس البهائم ويصفق تصفيق النسوة ؟ والله لقد رأيت مشايخ عصري ما بان لهم سن في تبسم , فضلا عن ضحك مع إدمان مخالطتي لهم: كالشيخ أبي القاسم بن زيدان وعبد الله بن بشران وأبي طاهر بن العلاف والجنيد والدينوري. 
فإذا تمكن الطرب من الصوفية في رحال رقصهم جذب أحدهم بعض الجلوس ليقوم معه ولا يجوز على مذهبهم للمجذوب أن يقعد , فإذا قام قام الباقون تبعا له , فإذا كشف أحدهم رأسه كشف الباقون رؤوسهم موافقة له, ولا يخفى على عاقل أنّ كشف الرأس مُستقبح , وفيه إسقاط مروءة , وترك أدب , وإنما يقع في المناسك تعبدا لله وذلا له. 
فإذا اشتد طربهم رموا ثيابهم على المغني , فمنهم من يرمي بها صحاحا , ومنهم من يخرقها ثم يرمي بها , وقد برّر لهم بعض الجهال فعلهم هذا بانهم لا يلامون عليه مستشهدين بموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه لما غلب عليه الغمّ بعبادة قومه العجل , رمى الألواح فكسرها ولم يدر ما صنع. 
والجواب على هؤلاء الجهلة: أن نقول من يصحح عن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام بأنه رماها رمي الكاسر والذي ذكر في القرآن إلقاءها فحسب فمن أين لنا أنها تكسرت, ثم لو قيل تكسرت فمن أين لنا أنه قصد كسرها, ثم لو صححنا ذلك عنه قلنا: كان في غيبة حتى لو كان بين يديه حينئذ بحر من نار لخاضه , ومن يصحح لهؤلاء غيبتهم وهم يعرفون المغني من غيره ويحذرون من بئر إن كانت عندهم , ثم كيف يقاس أحوال الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم, على أحوال هؤلاء السفهاء ؟ ولقد رأيت شابا من الصوفية يمشي في الأسواق ويصيح والغلمان يمشون خلفه وهو يبربر , ويخرج إلى الجمعة فيصيح صيحات وهو يصلي الجمعة, فسئلت عن صلاته فقلت: إن كان وقت صياحه غائبا فقد بطل وضوءه , وإن كان حاضرا فهو متصنع , وكان هذا الرجل جلِدا لا يعمل شيئا , بل يُدار له بزنبيل في كل يوم فيجمع له ما يأكل هو وأصحابه , فهذه حالة المتواكلين لا المتوكلين 
ثم لو قدرنا أن القوم يصيخون عن غيبة فإن تعرضهم لما يغطي على العقول من سماع ما يطرب منهي عنه كالتعرض لكل ما غلبه الأذى , وقد سئل ابن عقيل عن تواجدهم وتخريق ثيابهم فقال: خطأ وحرام وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: عن إضاعة المال وعن شق الجيوب , فقال له قائل: فإنهم لا يعقلون ما يفعلون قال: إن حضروا هذه الأمكنة مع علمهم أن الطرب يغلب عليهم فيزيل عقولهم أثموا بما يدخل عليهم من التخريق وغيره مما يفسد ولا يسقط عنهم خطاب الشرع, لأنهم مخاطبون قبل الحضور بتجنب هذه المواضع التي تفضي إلى ذلك , كما هم منهيون عن شرب المسكر , فإذا سكروا وجرى منهم إفساد الأموال لم يسقط الخطاب لسكرهم, كذلك هذا الطرب الذي يُسّميه أهل التصوف وجداً, إن صدقوا فيه فسكر طبع , وإن كذبوا فنبيذ , ومع الصحو فلا سلامة فيه مع الحالين وتجنب مواضع الريب واجب. 
واحتج لهم ابن طاهر في تريفهم الثياب بحديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: نصبت حجلة لي فيها رقم فمدها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فشقها. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فانظر إلى فقه هذا الرجل المسكين كيف يقيس حال من يُمزق ثيابه فيُفسدها , وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن إضاعة المال على مد ستر ليحط فانشق لا عن قصد أو كان عن قصد لأجل الصور التي كانت فيه. 
وهذا من التشديد في حق الشارع عن المنهيات كما أمر بكسر الدنان في الخمور , فإن ادعى مخرق ثيابه أنه غائب قلنا الشيطان غيبك لأنك لو كنت مع الحق لحفظك, فإن الحق لا يفسد. 
وروى عن أبا عمران الجوني أنّ رجلا من قوم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام شقّ قميصه فأوحى الله تعالى اليه: قل لصاحب القميص لا يشق قميصه , أيشرحُ لي عن قلبه 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: لقد تلاعب بعض الصوفية بالشريعة واستخرجوا بسوء فهمهم ما يظنه يوافق مذهب المتأخرين من الصوفية. 
انظروا إخواني عصمنا الله وإياكم من تلبيس إبليس إلى تلاعب هؤلاء الجهلة بالشريعة وإجماع مشايخهم الذي لا يساوي إجماعهم بعرة , فتقطيعهم الثياب المطروحة خرقا ورميها على المغني لا يقوم به الا رجل فيه خرف, والشرع لا يجيز مثل هذه الرعونات لمثل هذه النوادر المخالفة للشرع. 
وليس العجب من تلبيس إبليس على الجهال منهم بل على الفقهاء الذين اختاروا بدع الصوفية على حكم أبي حنيفة والشافعي ومالك وأحمد رحمهم الله جميعا. 

والى ان نلتقي بمشيئة الله معمع الجزء 13_ اهل التصوف وشغفهم في الأحداث والمردان 
نترككم برعاية المولى عزوجل.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

*الجزء الثالث عشر- شغف الصوفية في مجالسة االاحداث والمرادن* 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن أكثر الصوفية المتصوفة قد سدوا على أنفسهم باب النظر إلى النساء الأجانب لبعدهم عن مصاحبتهن وامتناعهم عن مخالطتهن واشتغلوا بالتعبد عن النكاح , واتفقت صحبة الأحداث لهم على وجه الإرادة , وقصد الزهادة , فأمالهم إبليس إليهم 

واعلم أن الصوفية في صحبة الأحداث على سبعة أقسام: 

القسم الأول: أخبث القوم . وهم أناس تشبهوا بالصوفية , ويقولون بالحلول , وأن جماعة من الحلولية زعموا أن الحق تعالى , اصطفى أجساما حلّ فيها بمعاني الربوبية , ومنهم من قال هو حال في المستحسنات. 

القسم الثاني: قوم يتشبهون بالصوفية في ملبسهم ويقصدون الفسق. 

القسم الثالث: قوم يستبيحون النظر إلى المستحسن. 

وقد صنف أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي كتابا سماه سنن الصوفية فقال في أواخر الكتاب: باب في جوامع رخصهم فذكر فيه الرقص والغناء والنظر إلى الوجه الحسن, وذكر فيه ما روي عن عبد الرحمن السلمي عن البختري انّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: اطلبوا الخير عند حسان الوجوه  

وروى عنه عن أحمد بن عمر بن عبيد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ثلاثة تجلو البصر: النظر إلى الخضرة والنظر إلى الماء والنظر إلى الوجه الحسن  

قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا الحديثان لا اصل لهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, والحديث الأول حديث موضوع ولا يختلف العلماء في أبي البختري أنه كذاب وضّاع. 

وأحمد بن عمر بن عبيد هو أحد المجهولين , ثم قد كان ينبغي لأبي عبد الرحمن السلمي إذ ذكر النظر إلى المستحسن أن يقيده بالنظر إلى وجه الزوجة أو المملوكة فأما إطلاقه ففيه سوء ظن. 

وأضاف المصنف رحمه الله: قلت والفقهاء يقولون من ثارت شهوته عند النظر إلى الأمرد حرم عليه أن ينظر إليه , ومتى ادعى الإنسان أنه لا تثور شهوته عند النظر إلى الأمرد المستحسن فهو كاذب وإنما أبيح على الأطرق لئلا يقع الحرج في كثرة المخالطة بالمنع فإذا وقع الإلحاح في النظر دل على العمل بمقتضى ثوران الهوى. 

قال سعيد بن المسيب: إذا رأيتم الرجل يلح النظر إلى غلام أمرد فاتهموه. 

القسم الرابع: قوم يقولون نحن لا ننظر نظر شهوة , وإنما ننظر نظر اعتبار, فلا يضرنا النظر, وهذا محال منهم, فإن الطباع تتساوى , فمن ادعى تنزه نفسه عن أبناء جنسه في الطبع ادعى المحال , وقد كشفنا هذا في أول كلامنا في السماع. 

أخبرتنا شهدة بنت أحمد الأبري قالت بإسناد مرفوع إلى عبد الله بن الزبير الخفي قال: كنت جالسا مع أبي النضر الغنوي وكان من المبرزين العابدين , فنظر إلى غلام جميل فلم تزل عيناه واقعتان عليه حتى دنا منه فقال: سألتك بالله السميع وعزه الرفيع وسلطانه المنيع إلا وقفت عليّ أروي من النظر إليك؟ فوقف قليلا ثم ذهب ليمضي فقال له: سألتك بالحكيم المجيد الكريم المبدي المعيد, ألا وقفت ! فوقف ساعة فأقبل يصعد النظر إليه ويصوبه ثم ذهب ليمضي فقال: سألتك بالواحد الأحد الجبار الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد إلا وقفت ! فوقف ساعة , فنظر إليه طويلا ثم ذهب ليمضي فقال : سألتك باللطيف الخبير السميع البصير وبمن ليس له نظير إلا وقفت, فوقف فأقبل ينظر إليه , ثم أطرق رأسه إلى الأرض ومضى الغلام فرفع رأسه بعد طويل وهو يبكي فقال: قد ذكرني هذا بنظري إليه وجها جل عن التشبيه وتقدس عن التمثيل وتعاظم عن التحديد, والله لأجهدن نفسي في بلوغ رضاه بمجاهدتي أعدائه وموالاتي لأوليائه حتى أصير إلى ما أردته من نظري إلى وجهه الكريم وبهائه العظيم , ولوددت أنه قد أراني وجهه وحبسني في النار ما دامت السموات والأرض. 

وعن محمد بن عبد الله الفزاري قال: سمعت خيرا النساج يقول: كنت مع محارب بن حسان الصوفي في مسجد الخيف ونحن مُحرمون فجلس إلينا غلام جميل من أهل المغرب فرأيت محاربا ينظر إليه نظرا أنكرته, فقلت له: بعد أن قام: إنك محرم في شهر حرام في بلد حرام في مشعر حرام , وقد رأيتك تنظر إلى هذا الغلام نظرا لا ينظره إلا المفتونون , فقال: لي تقول هذا يا شهواني القلب والطرف؟ ألم تعلم أنه قد منعني من الوقوع في شرك إبليس ثلاث؟ فقلت: وما هي؟ قال: سر الإيمان وعفة الإسلام وأعظمها الحياء من الله تعالى أن يطلع عليّ وأنا جائم على منكر , نهاني عنه ثم صعق حتى اجتمع الناس علينا. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت انظروا إلى جهل الأحمق الأول ورمزه إلى التشبيه وإن تلفظ بالتنزيه وإلى حماقة هذا الثاني الذي ظن أنّ المعصية هي الفاحشة فقط, وما علم أن نفس النظر بشهوة يحرم , ومحا عن نفسه أثر الطبع بدعواه التي تكذبها شهوة النظر. 

وإني لأعجب من فعل هذا الرجل وإلقائه جلباب الحياء عن وجهه وإنما أعجب من البهائم الحاضرين كيف سكتوا عن الإنكار عليه , ولكن الشريعة بردت في قلوب كثير من الناس 

وأخبرنا أبو القاسم الحريري أنبأنا أبو الطيب الطبري قال: بلغني عن هذه الطائفة التي تسمع السماع أنها تضيف إليه النظر إلى وجه الأمرد وربما زينته بالحلي والمصبغات من الثياب والحواشي وتزعم أنها تقصد به الازدياد في الإيمان بالنظر والاعتبار والاستدلال بالصنعة على الصانع , وهذه النهاية في متابعة الهوى ومخادعة العقل ومخالفة العلم قال الله تعالى:وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون... وقال جلّ وعلا: أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت... 

وقال عزوجل: أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السموات والأرض 

فعدلوا عما أمرهم الله به من الاعتبار إلى ما نهاهم عنه. وإنما تفعل هذه الطائفة ما ذكرناه بعد تناول الألوان الطيبة والمآكل الشهية , فإذا استوفت منها نفوسهم , طالبتهم بما يتبعها من السماع والرقص والاستمتاع بالنظر إلى وجوه المردان, ولو أنهم تقللوا من الطعام لم يحنوا إلى سماع ونظر. 

قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله : فإن الشريعة جاءت عامة الخطاب لا تميز الأشخاص وآيات القرآن تنكر كل هذه الدعاوي, قال الله تعالى: قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ...وقال عزوجل: أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت * وإلى السماء كيف رفعت * وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت 

فلم يحل النظر إلا على صور لا ميل للنفس إليها ولاحظ فيها , بل عبرة لا يمازجها شهوة ولا تعتريها لذة فأما صور الشهوات فإنها تعبر عن العبرة بالشهوة وكل صورة ليست بعبرة لا ينبغي أن ينظر إليها لأنها قد تكون سببا للفتنة ولذلك ما بعث الله تعالى امرأة بالرسالة ولا جعلها قاضيا ولا إماما ولا مؤذنا. 

كل ذلك لأنّ االصور محل فتنة وشهوة , وربما قطعت عما قصدته الشريعة بالنظر , وكل من قال أنا أجد من الصور المستحسنة عبرا كذبناه , وكل من ميز نفسه بطبيعة تخرجه عن طباعنا بالدعوى كذبناه, وإنما هذه خدع الشيطان للمدعين. 

القسم الخاص قوم صحبوا المردان ومنعوا أنفسهم من الفواحش , يعتقدون ذلك مجاهدة, وما يعلمون أن نفس صحبتهم والنظر إليهم بشهوة معصية , وهذه من خلال الصوفية المذمومات , وقد كان قدماؤهم على غير هذا , وقيل كانوا على هذا. 

وسيأتي حديث يوسف بن الحسين وقوله: عاهدت ربي أن لا أصحب حدثا مائة مرة ففسحنا على قوام القدود وغنج العيون. 

أخبرتنا شهدة الكاتبة بإسناد عن أبي المختار الضبي أنه قال لأبي الكميت الأندلسي وكان جوالا في أرض الله حدثني بأعجب ما رأيت من الصوفية قال: صحبت رجلا منهم يقال له مهرجان وكان مجوسيا فأسلم وتصوف , فرأيت معه غلاما جميلا لا يفارقه, وكان إذا جاء الليل قام فصلى ثم ينام إلى جانبه, ثم يقوم فزعا فيصلي ما قدر له, ثم يعود فينام إلى جانبه, حتى فعل ذلك مرارا , فإذا أسفر الصبح أو كان يسفر أوتر ثم رفع يديه وقال اللهم إنك تعلم أن الليل قد مضى علي سليما لم أقترف فيه فاحشة ولا كتبت عليّ الحفظة فيه معصية , وأن الذي أضمره بقلبي لو حملته لتصدعت, أو كان بالأرض لتدكدكت, ثم يقول: يا ليل اشهد بما كان مني فيك فقد منعني خوف الله عن طلب الحرام والتعرض للآثام, ثم يقول : سيدي أنت تجمع بيننا على تقى, فلا تفرق بيننا يوم تجمع فيه الأحباب, فأقمت معه مدة طويلة أراه يفعل ذلك كل ليلة وأسمع هذا القول منه , فلما هممت بالانصراف من عنده قلت: إذا انقضى الليل كذا وكذا فقال وسمعتني قلت نعم قال فوالله يا أخي إني لأدراي من قلبي ما لو داراه سلطان من رعيته لكان الله حقيقا بالمغفرة له, فقلت وما الذي يدعوك إلى صحبة من تخاف على نفسك العنت من قبله؟ 

وقال أبو محمد بن جعفر بن عبد الله الصوفي قال أبو حمزة الصوفي رأيت ببيت المقدس فتى من الصوفية يصحب غلاما مدة طويلة فمات الفتى وطال حزن الغلام عليه حتى صار جلدا وعظما من الضنا والكمد فقلت له يوما: لقد طال حزنك على صديقك حتى أظن أنك لا تسلو بعده أبدا فقال: كيف أسلو عن رجل أجل الله تعالى أن يصيبه معي طرفة عين أبدا وصانني عن نجاسة الفسوق في خلول صحبتي له وخلواتي معه في الليل والنهار. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: هؤلاء قوم رآهم إبليس لا ينجذبون معه إلى الفواحش فحسن لهم بداياتها فتعجلوا لذة النظر والصحبة والمحادثة وعزموا على مقاومة النفس في ضدها عن الفاحشة , فإن صدقوا وتم لهم ذلك فقد اشتغل القلب الذي ينبغي أن يكون شغله بالله تعالى لا يغيره , وصرف الزمان الذي ينبغي أن يخلو فيه القلب بما ينفع به في الآخرة بمجاهدة الطبع في كفه عن الفاحشة , وهذا كله جهل وخروج عن آداب الشرع, فإن الله تعالى أمر بغض البصر, لأنه طريق إلى القلب , ليُسلم القلب لله تعالى من شائب تخاف منه , وما مثل هؤلاء إلا كمثل من أقبل إلى سباعٍ في غيضه متشاغلة عنه لا تراه, فأثارها وحاربها وقاومها, فيا بعد سلامته من جراحة إن لم يهلك. 

ومن هؤلاء من قويت مجاهدتهم مدة ثم ضعفت نفوسهم , فلما دعتهن نفوسهم الى ارتكاب الفاحشة, تنبهوا فامتنعوا حينئذ من صحبة المردان وتابوا. 

ومن الذين ضعفت مجاهدة نفوسهم ما قالت به شهدة الكاتبة عن أبو حمزة سأل محمد بن علاء الدمشقي وكان سيد الصوفية في ذلك العهد وقد كان يرافق أمردا وضيئاً مدة لم يفارقه, لم هجرت ذلك الفتى الذي كنت أراه معك بعد أن كنت له مواصلا واليه مائلا؟ فقال: والله لقد فارقته غير قلا ولا ملل, وانما لرأيت قلبي يدعوني الى أمر اذا خلوت به وقرب مني, لو أتيته سقطت من عين الله عزوجل, لأجل ذلك هجرته تنزيها لله تعالى ولنفسي من مصارع الفتن. 

ومن الذين تابوا وأطالوا البكاء من اطلاق النظر الى المردان ما حدّث به النساج فقال: كنت مع أمية بن الصامت الصوفي, اذ نظر الى غلام, فقرأ قوله تعالى: وهو معكم أينما كنتمو والله بما تعملون بصير. 

ثم قال: وأين الفرار من سجن الله عزوجل وقد حصّنه بملائكة غلاظ شداد؟ تبارك الله! فما أعظم ما امتحنني به من نظري الى هذا الغلام, ما شبهت نظري اليه الا بنار وقعت على قصب في يوم ريحٍ , فما أبقت ولا تركت, ثمّ قال: أستغفر الله من بلاء جنته عيناي على قلبي, لقد خفت ألا أنجو من معرته ولا أتخلص من اثمه ولو وافيت القيامة بعمل سبعين صدّيقاً, ثم بكى حتى كاد يقضي نحبه, فسمعته يقول في بكاءه: يا طرف لأشغلنك بالبكاء عن النظر الى البلاء. 

ومنهم من تلاعبّ ابليس بهم في المرض من شدة محبة المردان, فعن شهدة الكاتبة باسناد عن أبي حمزة الصوفي قال: كان عبد الله بن موسى وكان من رؤساء الصوفية ووجوههم, فنظر الى غلام حسن في بعض الاسولق, فوجد به , وكاد يذهب عقله عليه صبابة وحبا, وكان يقف كل يوم في طريقه حتى يراه أقبل, واذا انصرف فطال عليه البلاء وأقععده عن الحركة الضنا, وكان لا يقدر أن يمشي خطوة, فاتيته يوما لأعوده, فقلت له: يا ابا محمد! ما قصتك؟ وما هذا الأمر الذي بلغ بك ما أرى؟ فقال: امور امتحنني الله عزوجل بها, فلم أصبر على البلاء فيها, ولم يكن لي بها طاقة, وربّ ذنب يستصغره الانسان هو عند الله أعظم من كبير, وحقيق (أي جدير به) بمن تعرض للنظر الحرام أن تطول به الاسقام (الامراض والاوجاع) , ثم بكى..فقلت: ما يبكيك؟ قال: أخاف أن يطول في النار شثائي, فانصرفت عنه وأنا راحمٌ له لما رأيت به من سوء الحال. 

وقصة أخرى عن المرض من شدة محبة المردان: قال أبو حمزة ونظر محمد بن عبد الله بن الأشعث الدمشقي وكان من خيار عباد الله إلى غلام جميل فغشي عليه فحمل إلى منزله واعتاده السقم حتى أقعد من رجليه وكان لا يقوم عليهما زمانا طويلا فكنا نأتيه نعوده ونسأله عن حاله وأمره وكان لا يخبرنا بقصته ولا سبب مرضه وكان الناس يتحدثون بحديث نظره فبلغ ذلك الغلام فأتاه عائدا فهش إليه وتحرك وضحك في وجهه واستبشر برؤيته فما زال يعوده حتى قام على رجليه وعاد إلى حالته فسأله الغلام يوما أن يسير معه إلى منزله فأبى أن يفعل ذلك فسألني أن أسأله أن يتحول إليه فسألته فأبى أن يفعل فقلت للشيخ وما الذي تكره من ذلك فقال: لست بمعصوم من البلاء ولا آمن من الفتنة وأخاف أن يقع علي من الشيطان محنة فتجري بيني وبينه معصية فأكون من الخاسرين 

ومنهم من وصل به الحد الى أن قتل نفسه خوفا من الوقوع في الفاحشة أمرد: قال أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الدامغاني: كان ببلاد فارس صوفي كبير فابتلي بحدث, فلم يملك نفسه إن دعته فاحشة, فراقب الله تعالى ثم ندم على هذه الهمة , وكان منزله في مكان عال ووراء منزله بحر من الماء, فلما أخذته الندامة صعد السطح ورمى نفسه إلى الماء , وتلى قوله تعالى: فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم , فغرق في البحر, وبفعله هذا يعتبر في الشسرع منتحراً او قاتل نفسه, والله عزوجل نهانا عن قتل أنفسنا. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظر إلى إبليس كيف درج هذا المسكين من رؤية هذا الأمرد, وإلى إدمان النظر إليه إلى أن مكّن المحبة من قلبه , إلى أن حرضه على الفاحشة , فلما رأى استعصامه حسّن له ابليس بالجهل قتل نفسه, ولعله هم بالفاحشة ولم يعزم, والهمة معفو عنها لقوله عليه السلام: عني لأمتي عما حدثت به نفوسها , ثم إنه ندم على همته والندم توبة, فأراه إبليس أنّ من تمام الندم قتل نفسه كما فعل بنو إسرائيل, فأولئك أمروا بذلك بقوله تعالى: فاقتلوا أنفسكم , ونحن نهينا عنه بقوله تعالى: ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم , وبهذا الفعل يكون قد أتى بكبيرة عظيمة , وفي الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: 

من تردى من جبل فقتل نفسه فهو يتردى في نار جهنم خالدا مخلدا فيها أبدا  

وفيهم من فرق ابليس بينه وبين حبيبه , فقتل حبيبه , بلغني عن بعض الصوفية أنه كان في رباط عندنا ببغداد ومعه صبي في البيت الذي هو فيه, فشنعوا عليه وفرقوا بينهما, فدخل الصوفي إلى الصبي ومعه سكين فقتله , وجلس عنده يبكي , فجاء أهل الرباط فرأوه فسألوه عن الحال فأقرّ بقتل الصبي , فرفعوه إلى صاحب الشرطة فأقرّ بقتله, فجاء والد الصبي يبكي , فجلس الصوفي يبكي ويقول له : بالله عليك إلا ما أقدتني به , فقال الآن قد عفوت عنك, فقام الصوفي إلى قبر الصبي فجعل يبكي عليه ثم لم يزل يحج عن الصبي ويهدي له الثواب. 

القسم السادس: قوم لم يقصدوا صحبة المردان , وإنما يتوب الصبي ويتزهد ويصحبهم على طريق الإرادة , فلبس إبليس عليهم ويقول: لا تمنعوه من الخير, ثم يتكرر نظرهم إليه , لا عن قصد , فيثير في القلب الفتنة إلى ان ينال الشيطان منهم قدر ما يمكنه , وربما وثقوا بدينهم فاستفزهم الشيطان , فرماهم إلى أقصى المعاصي كما فعل بالراهب ببرصيصا. 

القسم السابع : قوم علموا أن لا تجوز صحبة المردان والنظر إليهم, غير أنهم لم يصبروا عن ذلك , والحديث بإسناد عن الرازي يقول: قال يوسف بن الحسين: كلما رأيتموني أفعله فافعلوه إلا صحبة الأحداث , فإنها أفتن الفتن , ولقد عاهدت ربي أكثر من مائة مرة أن لا أصحب حدثا ففسخها عليّ حُسن الخدود, وقوام القدود , وغنج العيون , وما سألني الله معهم عن معصية , وأنشد صريع الغواني في معنى ذلك شعرا. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت هذا الرجل قد فضح نفسه في شيء ستره الله عليه , وأخبر أنه كلما رأى فتنة نقض التوبة , فأين عزائم التصوف في حمل النفس على المشاق , ثم ظن بجهله أن المعصية هي الفاحشة فقط , ولو كان له علم لعلم أن صحبتهم والنظر إليهم معصية , فانظر إلى الجهل كيف يصنع بأربابه؟ 

والحديث بإسناد عن محمد بن عمر أنه قال: حكي لي عن أبي مسلم الخمشوعي أنه نظر إلى غلام جميل فأطال النظر اليه, ثم قال: سبحان الله ! ما أهجم طرفي عن مكروه نفسه, وأدمنه على سخط سيده , وأغراه بما قد نهي عنه , وأبهجه بالأمر الذي قد حزر عنه , لقد نظرت إلى هذا نظرا لا أحسب إلا أنه سيفضحني عند جميع من عرفني في عرصات القيامة, ولقد تركني نظري هذا وأنا أستحيي من الله تعالى , وإن غفر لي ثم صعق. 

وكل من فاته العلم تخبط , فإن حصل له وفاته العلم به كان أشد تخبيطا , ومن استعمل أدب الشرع في قوله تعالى: قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم , سلم في البداية بما صعب أمره في النهاية , وقد ورد الشرع بالنهي عن مجالسة المردان وأوصى العلماء بذلك. 

والحديث بإسناده عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  

لا تجالسوا أبناء الملوك , فإن النفوس تشتاق إليهم ما لا تشتاق إلى الجواري العواتق. 

والحديث بإسناده عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا تملأوا أعينكم من أولاد الملوك فإن لهم فتنة أشد من فتنة العذارى  

والحديث بإسناد عن الشعبي قال: قدم وفد عبد القيس على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيهم غلام أمرد ظاهر الوضاة , فأجلسه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وراء ظهره وقال: كانت خطيئة داود عليه السلام النظر . 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحدُّ (أي أن يُطيل) الرجل النظر إلى الغلام الأمرد. 

وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما أتى على عالم من سبع ضار أخوف عليه من غلام أمرد. 

وبإسناد عن الحسن بن ذكوان أنه قال: لا تجالسوا أولاد الأغنياء فإن لهم صورا كصور النساء وهم أشد فتنة من العذارى 

وبإسناد عن محمد بن حمير عن النجيب السري قال: كان يقال لا يبيت الرجل في بيت مع المُردان. 

وبإسناد عن عبد العزيز بن أبي السائب عن أبيه قال: لأنا أخوف على عابدٍ, من غلام من سبعين عذراء. 

وبإسناد عن أبي بكر المروزي قال: جاء حسن البزار إلى أحمد بن حنبل ومعه غلام حسن الوجه , فتحدث معه فلما أراد أن ينصرف قال له أبو عبد الله يا أبا علي: لا تمش مع هذا الغلام في طريق, فقال له: إنه ابن أختي, قال: وإن كان لا يهلك الناس فيك. 

وبإسناد عن فتح الموصلي أنه قال: صحبت ثلاثين شيخا كانوا يعدون من الأبدال كلهم أوصوني عند فراقي لهم , اتق معاشرة الأحداث. 

وعن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي قال: قال مظفر القرميسيني: من صحب الأحداث على شرط السلامة والنصيحة, أداه ذلك إلى البلاء , فكيف بمن يصحبهم على غير وجه السلامة؟ 
*الإعراض عن المردان* 

وقد كان السلف يبالغون في الإعراض عن المردان, وقد روينا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أجلس الشاب الحسن الوجه وراء ظهره. 

وبإسناد عن عبد الله بن المبارك يقول: دخل سفيان الثوري الحمام , فدخل عليه غلام صبيح الوجه, فقال: أخرجوه أخرجوه , فإني أرى مع كل امرأة شيطانا ومع كل غلام عشرة شياطين. 

وبإسناد عن أبي أمامة قال: وكنا عند شيخ يقرأ , فبقي عنده غلام يقرأ عليه فأردت الانصراف فأخذ بثوبي وقال: اصبر حتى يفرغ هذا الغلام , وكره أن يخلو معه. 

وبإسناد عن أبي الروزباري قال: قال لي أبو العباس أحمد المؤدب: يا أبا علي من أين أخذ صوفية عصرنا هذا الأنس بالأحداث؟ فقلت له: يا سيدي أنت بهم أعرف وقد تصحبهم السلامة لي كثير من الأمور فقال: هيهات قد رأينا من كان أقوى إيمانا منهم إذا رأى الحدث قد أقبل فر كفراره من الزحف وإنما ذلك حسب الأوقات التي تغلب الأحوال على أهلها فتأخذها عن تصرف الطباع ما أكثر الخطر ما أكثر الغلط 

*صحبة الأحداث (المردان أو الغلمان)* 

وصحبة الأحداث أقوى حبائل إبليس التي يصيد بها الصوفية , أخبرنا ابن ناصر عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي قال: سمعت أبا بكر الرازي يقول: قال يوسف بن الحسين: نظرت في آفات الخلق فعرفت من أين أتوا , ورأيت آفة الصوفية في صحبة الأحداث ومعاشرة الأضداد والرفاق النسوان. 

وبإسناد عن ابن الفرج الرستمي الصوفي يقول: رأيت إبليس في النوم فقلت له: كيف رأيتنا أعرضنا عن الدنيا ولذاتها وأموالها فليس لك إلينا طريق , فقال: كيف رأيت ما اشتملت به قلوبكم باستماع الغناء ومعاشرة الأحداث؟ 

وبإسناد عن ابن سعيد الخراز يقول: رأيت إبليس في النوم يمرغني ناحية فقلت: تعال فقال: إيش أعمل بكم أنتم طرحتم عن نفوسكم ما أخادع به الناس, قلت: ما هو؟ قال: الدنيا فلما ولى التفت إليّ فقال: غير أنّ فيكم لطيفة , قلت: وما هي؟ قال: صحبة الأحداث قال أبو سعيد وقل من يتخلص منها من الصوفية. 
*عقوبة النظر إلى الأحداث ( المردان)* 

في عقوبة النظر إلى المردان أو الاحداث , عن أبي عبد الله بن الجلاء قال: كنت أنظر إلى غلام نصراني حسن الوجه , فمر بي أبو عبد الله البلخي فقال: إيش وقوفك؟ فقلت: يا عم أما ترى هذه الصورة كيف تعذب بالنار؟ فضرب بيده بين كتفي وقال: لتجدن غبها ولو بعد حين قال: فوجدت غبها بعد أربعين سنة أن أنسيت القرآن. 

وبإسناد عن أبي الأديان قال: كنت مع أستاذي وأبي بكر الدقاق فمر حدث فنظرت إليه فرآني أستاذي وأنا أنظر إليه , فقال: يا بني لتجدن غبّه ولو بعد حين , فبقيت عشرين سنة وأنا أراعي فما أجد ذلك الغب, فنمت ذات ليلة وأنا مفكر فيه, فأصبحت وقد أنسيت القرآن كله. 

*مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في التوكل والاحتراز* 

التوكل هو اعتماد القلب الكلي على الوكيل وحده الذي لا يغفل ولا ينام مع الأخذ في الأسباب, والتوكل ليس بينه وبين الأسباب تضاد , والتوكل على الله عزوجل المطلق لا يناقض حركة البدن في التعلق بالأسباب ولا ادخار المال لقوله تعالى: ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما .. أي قواما لأبدانكم وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : نعم المال الصالح مع الرجل الصالح ... وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إنك تدع ورثتك أغنياء خير من أن تدعهم عالة يتكففون الناس , ولنعلم بأن الذي أمر بالتوكل , أمرنا بأخذ الحذر فقال عزوجل: خذوا حذركم .. وقال تعالى: وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل. 



ولعلّ الحديث الذي رواه انس رضي الله عنه في الصحيحين: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وترك ناقته بباب المسجد فسأله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها فقال: أطلقتها وتوكلت على الله , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اعقلها وتوكل 

ولعلّ هذه الحادثة لأبلغ دليل على أنّ الاحتراز وأخذ الحيطة من شروط التوكل على الله. 

وبإسناد عن ذي النون المصري أنه قال: سافرت سنين , وما صحّ لي التوكل إلا وقتا واحدا ركبت فيه البحر, فكسر المركب , فتعلقت بخشبة من خشب المركب, فقالت لي نفسي: إن حكم الله عليك بالغرق فما تنفعك هذه الخشبة, فخليت الخشبة , فطفت على الماء فوقعت على الساحل. 

أخبرنا محمد قال: سألت أبا يعقوب الزيات عن مسألة في التوكل فأخرج درهما كان عنده ثم أجابني فأعطي التوكل حقه ثم قال: استحييت أن أجيبك وعندي شيء. 

وجاء رجل إلى عبد الله بن الجلاء فسأله عن مسألة في التوكل وعنده جماعته فلم يجبه, ودخل البيت فأخرج إليهم صرة فيها أربعة دوانق فقال: اشتروا بهذه شيئا , ثم أجاب الرجل عن سؤاله فقيل له في ذلك فقال: استحييت من الله تعالى أن أتكلم في التوكل وعندي أربعة دوانق. 

وقال سهل بن عبد الله: من طعن في الاكتساب فقد طعن على السنة , ومن طعن على التوكل فقد طعن على الإيمان. 

وقال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: يظن أقوام أن الاحتياط والاحتراز ينافي التوكل وإن التوكل هو إهمال العواقب وإطراح التحفظ وذلك عند العلماء هو العجز والتفريط الذي يقتضي من العقلاء التوبيخ والتهجين ولم يأمر الله بالتوكل إلا بعد التحرز واستفراغ الوسع في التحفظ فقال تعالى: فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله , فلو كان التعلق بالاحتياط قادحا في التوكل لما خص الله عزوجل نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال له: وشاورهم في الأمر , وهل المشاورة إلا استفادة الرأي الذي منه يؤخذ التحفظ والتحرز من العدو؟ ولم يقنع في الاحتياط بأن يكله إلى رأيهم واجتهادهم , حتى نص عليه وجعله عملا في نفس الصلاة وهي أخص العبادات؟ فقال عزوجل: فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم , وبين علة ذلك بقوله تعالى: ود الذين كفروا لو تغفلون عن أسلحتكم وأمتعتكم فيميلون عليكم ميلة واحدة. 

انّ التوكل هو التفويض فيما لا وسع فيه ولا طاقة به كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأعرابي: اعقلها وتوكل , ولو كان التوكل ترك التحرز لخص به خير الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم, في خير الأحوال وهي حالة الصلاة. 

وقد ذهب الشافعي رحمه الله إلى وجوب حمل السلاح حينئذ لقوله: وليأخذوا أسلحتهم فالتوكل لا يمنع من الاحتياط والاحتراز فإن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لما قيل له قوله تعالى: إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك , خرج , ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من مكة لخوفه من المتآمرين عليه , ووقاه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بسد أثقاب الغار, وأعطى القوم التحرز حقه ثم توكلوا , وقال تعالى على لسان يعقوب لابنه يوسف عليهما الصلاة والسلام من باب التحرز والحيطة : لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك .. وقال تعالى: لا تدخلوا من باب واحد , وقال تعالى: فامشوا في مناكبها , وهذا لأن الحركة للذب عن النفس استعمال لنعمة الله تعالى, وكما أن الله تعالى يريد إظهار نعمة المبدأة, فهو عزوجل يريد إظهار وداعه , فلا وجه لتعطيل ما أودع اعتمادا على ما جاد به, لكن يجب عليك أن تستعمل ما عندك, ثم اطلب ما عنده عزوجل, وقد جعل الله تعالى للطير والبهائم عدة وأسلحة تدفع عنها الشرور كالمخلب والظفر والناب, وخلق للآدمي عقلا يقوده إلى حمل الأسلحة ويهديه إلى التحصين بالأبنية والدروع , ومن عطل نعمة الله بترك الاحتراز فقد عطل حكمته كمن يترك الأغذية والأدوية ثم يموت جوعا أو مرضا. 

ولا أبله ممن يدّعي العقل والعلم ويستسلم للبلاء , إنما ينبغي أن تكون أعضاء المتوكل في الكسب وقلبه ساكن مفوض إلى الحق تبارك وتعالى, منع أو أعطى , لأنه لا يرى إلا أن الحق سبحانه وتعالى لا يتصرف إلا بحكمة ومصلحة , فمنعه عطاء في المعنى , وكم زين للعجزة عجوزهم وسولت لهم أنفسهم أن التفريط توكل , فصاروا في غرورهم بمثابة من اعتقد التهور شجاعة والخور حزما , ومتى وضعت أسباب فأهملت كان ذلك جهلا بحكمة الواضع, مثل وضع الطعام سببا للشبع , والماء للري , والدواء للمرض , فإذا ترك الإنسان ذلك إهوانا بالسبب ثم دعا وسأل , فربما قيل له قد جعلنا لعافيتك سببا , فإذا لم تتناوله كان إهوانا لعطائنا , فربما لم نعافك بغير سبب لإهوانك للسبب , وما هذا إلا بمثابة من بين قراحه وماء الساقية رفسه بمسحاة فأخذ يصلي صلاة الاستسقاء طلبا للمطر فإنه لا يستحسن منه ذلك شرعا ولا عقلا. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: فإن قال قائل كيف أحترز مع القدر؟ قيل له وكيف لا تحترز مع الأوامر من المُقدَّر للقدر؟ فالذي قدّر هو الذي أمرَ, وقد قال تعالى: وخذوا حذركم . 

روي أنّ عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يُصلي على رأس جبل فأتاه إبليس فقال: أنت الذي تزعم أنّ كل شيء بقضاء وقدر؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: نعم , فقال له ابليس: اذن! فألق بنفسك من الجبل وقل قـُـدِّ رَ عليَّ؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: يا لعين ! الله يختبر العباد , وليس للعباد أن يختبروا الله تعالى. 

وفي معنى ما ذكرنا من تلبيسه عليهم في ترك الأسباب أنه قد لبس على خلق كثير منهم بأن التوكل ينافي الكسب , وفي هذا من طعن في التوكل فقد طعن في الإيمان ومن طعن على الكسب فقط طعن على السنة. 

رويَ أنّ محمد بن عبد الله الرازي قال: سأل رجل أبا عبد الله بن سالم وأنا أسمع أنحن مستعبدون بالكسب أم بالتوكل؟ فقال: التوكل حال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, والكسب سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم, وإنما سنّ الكسب لمن ضعف عن التوكل , وسقط عن درجة الكمال التي هي حاله, فمن أطاق التوكل فالكسب غير مباح له بحال إلا كسب معاونة لا كسب اعتماد عليه. ومن ضعف عن حال التوكل التي هي حال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, أبيح له طلب المعاش في الكسب لئلا يسقط عن درجة سنته عليه الصلاة والسلام, حين سقط عن درجة حاله 

الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم كانوا يأكلون من عمل أيديهم 

انّ من ظنّ أنّ ترك الكسب وتعطيل الجوارح عن العمل هو التوكل يكون قد أخطأ الطريق, خاصة اذا علمنا أنّ التوكل هو فعل القلب , وفعل القلب فلا ينافي حركة الجوارح , ولو كان كل كاسب ليس بمتوكل , لما رأينا الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام متوكلين على الله عزوجل, فقد كان آدم حراثا , ونوح وزكريا نجارين , وإدريس خياطا , وإبراهيم ولوط زراعين , وصالح تاجرا , وكان سليمان يعمل الخوص, وداود يصنع الدرع ويأكل من ثمنه , وكان موسى وشعيب ومحمد رعاة , صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين. 

وقال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنت أرعى غنما لأهل مكة بالقراريط , فلما أغناه الله تعالى بما فرض له من الفيء لم يحتج إلى الكسب , وقد كان أبو بكر وعثمان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وطلحة رضوان الله عليهم بزازين , وكذلك محمد بن سيرين وميمون بن مهران بزازين , وكان الزبير بن العوام وعمرو بن العاص وعامر بن كريز رضي الله عنهم خزازين, وكذلك أبو حنيفة رحمه الله , وكان سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه يبري النبل وكان عثمان بن طلحة رضي الله عنه خياطا , وما زال التابعون ومن بعدهم يكتسبون ويأمرون بالكسب. 

عن عطاء بن السائب رحمه الله قال: لما استخلف أبو بكر أصبح غاديا إلى السوق وعلى رقبته أثواب يتجر بها , فلقيه عمر وأبو عبيدة رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين, فقالا: أين تريد؟ فقال: السوق .. قالا رضي الله عنهما : تصنع ماذا وقد وُليت أمور المسلمين؟ فقال رضي الله عنه: فمن أين أطعم عيالي؟ 

عن عمرو بن ميمون عن أبيه قال: لما استُخلفَ أبو بكر رضي الله عنه , جعلوا له ألفين , فقال: زيدوني فإن لي عيالا , وقد شغلتموني عن التجارة , فزادوه خمسمائة. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت لو قال رجل للصوفية من أين أطعم عيالي لقالوا قد أشركت, ولو سئلوا عمن يخرج إلى التجارة , لقالوا ليس بمتوكل ولا موقن , وكل هذا لجهلهم بمعنى التوكل واليقين , ولو كان أحد يغلق عليه الباب ويتوكل لقرب أمر دعواهم لكنهم بين أمرين أما الغالب من الناس فمنهم من يسعى إلى الدنيا مستجديا , ومنهم من يبعث غلامه فيدور بالزنبيل فيجمع له , وإما الجلوس في الرباط في هيئة المساكين , وقد علم أن الرباط لا يخلو من فتوح ك, ما لا تخلو الدكان من أن يقصد للبيع والشراء. 

وقد كان السلف ينهون عن التعرض لهذه الأشياء ويأمرون بالكسب , قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: يا معشر الفقراء ارفعوا رؤوسكم فقد وضح الطريق فاستبقوا الخيرات ولا تكونوا عيالا على المسلمين. 

وعن محمد بن عاصم قال: بلغني أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان إذا رأى غلاما فأعجبه سأل عنه هل له حرفة؟ فإن قيل لا قال: سقط من عيني 

هؤلاء المتوكلة يقولون نقعد وأرزاقنا على الله تعالى , وهذا قول رديء , أليس الله تبارك وتعالى قد في كتابه الكريم: إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله وذروا البيع. 

فالمتوكلون على الله ولا يعملون هؤلاء قوم سوء يريدون تعطيل الكون, ألم يقل الله تعالى لمريم عليها السلام: وهُزّي اليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطباً جنيا. 

اذن التوكل على الله عزوجل أمر مطلوب, وعليه أن يكتسب ويعمل حتى يغني نفسه وعياله وألا يترك العمل , وقد سئل أحد السلف عن قوم لا يعملون ويقولون نحن المتوكلون فقال رحمه الله فيهم: هؤلاء مبتدعون 

قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: التسبب لا يقدح في التوكل لأن تعاطي رتبة ترقي على رتبة الأنبياء نقص في الدين ولما قيل لموسى عليه السلام: إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك , خرج, ولما جاع واحتاج إلى عفة نفسه , أجَّر نفسه ثمان سنين , وقال الله تعالى: فامشوا في مناكبها , وهذا لأن الحركة استعمال بنعمة الله عزوجل, وهي القوى, فاستعمل ما عندك , ثم اطلب ما عنده عزوجل, وقد يطلب الإنسان من ربه عزوجل وينسى ما له عنده من الذخائر , فإذا تأخر عنه ما يطلبه يسخط , فترى بعضهم يملك عقارا وأثاثا , فإذا ضاق به القوت واجتمع عليه دين فقيل له: لو بعت عقارك , قال: كيف أفرط في عقاري , وأسقط جاهي عند الناس؟ وإنما يفعل هذه الحماقات العادات , وإنما قعد أقوام عن الكسب استثقالا له , فكانوا بين أمرين قبيحين : إما تضييع العيال فتركوا الفرائض , أو التزين باسم أنه متوكل فيحن عليهم المكتسبون فضيقوا على عيالهم لأجلهم وأعطوهم , وهذه الرذيلة لم تدخل قط إلا على دنيء النفس الرذيلة, وإى فالرجل كل الرجل من لم يضيع جوهره الذي أودعه الله إيثارا للكسل أو لاسم يتزين بن بين الجهال, فإن الله تعالى قد يحرم الإنسان المال , ويرزقه جوهرا يتسبب به إلى تحصيل الدنيا بقبول الناس عليه. 

وقد تشبث القاعدون عن التكسب بتعللات قبيحة منها أنهم قالوا لا بد من أن يصل إلينا رزقنا, وهذا في غاية القبح , فإن الإنسان لو ترك الطاعة وقال: لا أقدر بطاعتي أن أغير ما قضى الله تعالىعلي , فإن كنت من أهل الجنة فأنا إلى الجنة, أو من أهل النار فأنا من أهل النار , قلنا له هذا يرد الأوامر كلها , ولو صح لأحد ذلك , لم يخرج آدم من الجنة , لأنه كان يقول ما فعلت إلا ما قضي عليّ ومعلوم أننا مطالبون بالأمر, لا بالقدر , ومنها أنهم يقولون: أين الحلال حتى نطلبه؟ وهذا قول جاهل لأن الحلال لا ينقطع أبدا, لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الحلال بيّن والحرام بيّن , ومعلوم أن الحلال ما أذن الشرع في تناوله , وإنما قولهم هذا احتجاج للكسل , ومنها أنهم قالوا : إذا كسبنا أعنا الظلمة والعصاة, مثلما قال ابراهيم الخواص: طلبت الحلال في كل شيء حتى طلبته في صيد السمك فأخذت قصبة , وجعلت فيها شعرا , وجلست على الماء , فألقيت الشص , فخرجت سمكة فطرحتها على الأرض , وألقيت الثانية فخرجت لي سمكة , فأنا أطرحها ثالثة , إذا من ورائي لطمة لا أدري من يد من هي , ولا رأيت أحدا وسمعت قائلا يقول: أنت لم تصب رزقا في شيء إلا أن تعمد إلى من يذكرنا فتقتله قال: فقطعت الشعر وكسرت القصبة وانصرفت. 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وهذه القصة إن صحت فإن الروايتين بعض من يتهم, فإن اللاطم إبليس, وهو الذي هتف به , لأن الله تعالى أباح الصيد فلا يعاقب على ما أباحه , وكيف يقال له تعمد إلى من يذكرنا فتقتله وهو الذي أباح له قتله , وكسب الحلال ممدوح , ولو تركنا الصيد وذبح الأنعام , لأنها تذكر الله تعالى لم يكن لنا ما يقيم قوى الأبدان لأنه لا يقيمها إلا اللحم فالتحري من أخذ السمك وذبح الحيوان مذهب البراهمة فانظر إلى الجهل ما يصنع , وإلى إبليس كيف يفعل؟ 

وعن أحمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الملك قال سمعت شيخا يكنى أبا تراب يقول: قيل لفتح الموصلي أنت صياد بالشبكة ولم تصد شيئا إلا وتطعمه لعيالك فلم تصد وتبيع ذلك الناس فقال أخاف أن أصطاد مطيعا لله تعالى في جوف الماء فأطعمه عاصيا لله على وجه الأرض 

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت إن صحت هذه الحكاية عن فتح الموصلي فهو من التعلل البارد المخالف للشرع والعقل , لأن الله تعالى أباح الكسب وندب إليه , فإذا قال قائل: ربما خبزت خبزا فأكله عاص , كان حديثا فارغا , لأنه لا يجوز لنا إذا أن نبيع الخبز لليهود والنصارى.

الى ان نلتقي مع الجزء الرابع عشر- مداخل ابليس على الصوفية
نترككم برعاية المولى عزوجل

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

*الجزء الرابع عشر :مداخل إبليس على الصوفية* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري* 

*ولكثرة مداخل ابليس على الصوفية كثيرة,, فاننا نكتفي بذكر عشرة مداخل*  
*أولا- ترك التداوي والجمعة والجماعة* 


*قال المصنف رحمه الله: لا يختلف العلماء أن التداوي مباح , وإنما رأى بعضهم أن العزيمة تركه , والمقصود ههنا أنا نقول إذا ثبت أن التداوي مباح بالإجماع مندوب إليه عند بعض العلماء فلا يلتفت إلى قول قوم قد رأوا أن التداوي خارج من التوكل , لأن الإجماع على أنه لا يخرج من التوكل , لقوله تعالى: وننزلُ من القرآن ما هو شفاء للناس ورحمة للمؤمنين*
*وقال عزوجل في العسل : فيه شفاء للناس* 
*وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تداوى وأمر بالتداوي وقال: إن الله جعل لكل داء دواء فتداووا ، ولا تداووا بحرام .. وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: عليكم بالشافئين القرآن والعسل .. وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: الشفاء في ثلاثة : في شرطة محجم، أو شربة عسل، أو كية بنار، وأنا أنهى أمتي عن الكي..أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام.* 
*وعلى هذا أنّ التداوي لم يخرج الانسان من التوكل اطلاقا, بل من التوكل أن نلجأ الى الاسباب لأنها جزء من التوكل, ومما سبق من دلاائل الكتاب والسنة بالأمر بالتداوي لدليل على فساد ما يقوله ذوو الغباوة من أهل التصوف وغيرهم من أن التوكل لا يصح لأحد عالج علة به في جسده بدواء, إذ ذاك عندهم طلب العافية من غير من بيده العافية والضر والنفع وفي إطلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للمحرم , علاج عينه بالصبر , لدفع المكروه لأدل دليل على أن معنى التوكل غير ما قاله الذين ذكرنا قولهم , وأن ذلك غير مخرج فاعله من الرضا بقضاء الله عزوجل , كما أن من عرض له كلب الجوع لا يخرجه فزعه إلى الغذاء من التوكل والرضا بالقضاء, لأن الله تعالى ما أنزل من داءٍ الا وأنزل له دواء الا الموت, وجعل الله عزوجل برحمته الأدواء أسبابا لدفع الأمراض, تماما كما جعل الأكل سببا لدفع الجوع , وقد كان قادرا أن يُحيي خلقه بغير هذا ولكنه عزت وجلت قدرته خلقهم ذوي حاجة , فلا يندفع عنهم أذى الجوع, إلا بما جعل سببا لدفعه عنهم , فكذا الداء العارض والله الهادي الى سواء السبيل.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قد لبس على خلق كثير منهم فأوهمهم أن التوكل ترك الزاد , وقد بينا فساد هذا فيما تقدم إلا أنه قد شاع هذا في جهلة القوم , وجاء حمقى القصاص يحكون ذلك عنهم على سبيل المدح لهم به , فيتضمن ذلك تحريض الناس على مثل ذلك , وبأفعال أولئك ومدح هؤلاء فسدت الأحوال وخفيت على العوام طرق الصواب , والأخبارعنهم بذلك كثيرة وأنا أذكر منها نبذة* 
*ثانيا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في ترك الجمعة والجماعة بالوحدة والعزلة* 
*قال المصنف: كان خيار السلف يؤثرون الوحدة والعزلة عن الناس اشتغالا بالعلم والتعبد إلا أن عزلة القوم لم تقطعهم عن جمعة ولا جماعة ولا عيادة مريض ولا شهود جنازة ولا قيام بحق , وإنما هي عزلة عن الشر وأهله مخالطة البطالين , وقد لبس إبليس على جماعة من المتصوفة , فمنهم من اعتزل في جبل كالرهبان يبيت وحده ويصبح وحده, ففاتته الجمعة وصلاة الجماعة , ومخالطة أهل العلم , وعمومهم اعتزل في الأربطة ففاتهم السعي إلى المساجد , وتوطنوا على فراش الراحة وتركوا الكسب.* 
*وقد قال أبو حامد الغزالي في كتاب الأحياء : مقصود الرياضة تفريغ القلب وليس ذلك إلا بخلوه في مكان مظلم , وقال فإن لم يكن مكان مظلم فيلف رأسه في جبته أو يتدثر بكساء أو إزار , ففي مثل هذه الحالة يسمع نداء الحق ويشاهد جلال حضرة الربوبية.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت انظر إلى هذه الترتيبات والعجب كيف تصدر من فقيه عالم؟ ومن أين له أن الذي يسمعه نداء الحق؟ وأن الذي يشاهده جلال الربوبية؟ وما يؤمنه أن يكون ما يجده من الوساوس والخيالات الفاسدة وهذا الظاهر ممن يستعمل التقلل في المطعم فإنه يغلب عليه الماليخوليا.* 
*هذا عدا عن أنّ الكتاب والسنة ينهيان عن مفارقة الجماعة , فعن أبي امامة رضي الله عنه قال: خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية من سراياه, فمرّ رجلٌ بغارٍ فيه شيءٌ من ماء فحدّث نفسه بأن يقيم في ذلك الغار فيقوته ما كان فيه, وفيه شيءٌ من ماء, ويصيب ما حوله من البقل, ويتخلى عن الدنيا, ثم قال الرجل: لو أني أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فذكرت له ذلك, فانْ اذن لي فعلت, والا لم أفعل, فاتاه فقال: يا نبي الله! اني مررت بغارٍ فيه ما يقوتني من الماء والبقل, فحدثتني نفسي بأن أقيم فيه وأتخلى من الدنيا.. فقال له نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اني لم أُبعثَ باليهودية ولا بالنصرانية, ولكني بعثت بالحنفيّة السمحة, والذي نفس محمد بيده, لغدوة أو روْحة في سبيل الله, خير من الدنيا وما فيها, ولمقام أحدكم في الصفّ خيرٌ من صلاته ستين سنة.* 

*ثالثا: مدخل ابليس على الصوفية في التخشع وطأطأة الرأس* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: إذا سكن الخوف القلب , أوجب خشوع الظاهر , ولا يملك صاحبه دفعه , فتراه مطرقا متأدبا متذللا , وقد كانوا يجتهدون في ستر ما يظهر منهم من ذلك , وكان محمد بن سيرين يضحك بالنهار ويبكي بالليل , ولسنا نأمر العالم بالانبساط بين العوام , فإن ذلك يؤذيهم , فقد روي عن علي رضي الله عنه: إذا ذكرتم العلم فاكظموا عليه ولا تخلطوه بضحك فتمجه القلوب , ومثل هذا لا يسمى رياء لأن قلوب العوام تضيق عن التأويل للعالم إذا تفسح في المباح , فينبغي أن يتلقاهم بالصمت والأدب وإنما المذموم تكلف التخشع والتباكي ومطأطأة الرأس, ليرى الإنسان بعين الزهد , والتهيؤ للمصافحة وتقبيل اليد , وربما قيل له ادع لنا , فيتهيأ للدعاء كأنه يستنزل الإجابة, وقد ذكرنا عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قيل له ادع لنا فكره ذلك واشتد عليه.* 
*وقد كان في الخائفين من جمله الخوف على شدة الذل والحياء فلم يرفع رأسه إلى السماء وليس هذا بفضيلة لأنه لا خشوع فوق خشوع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*وفي صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي موسى الاشعري رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا ما يرفع رأسه إلى السماء , وهذا دليل على استحباب النظر إلى السماء لأجل الاعتبار بآياتها وقد قال الله تعالى: أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها ... وقال عزوجل: قل انظروا ماذا في السموات والأرض , وفي هذا رد على المتصوفين فإن أحدهم يبقى سنين لا ينظر إلى السماء , وقد ضم هؤلاء إلى ابتداعهم الرمز إلى التشبيه , ولو علموا أن إطراقهم كرفعهم في باب الحياء من الله تعالى , لم يفعلوا ذلك , غير أن ما شغل إبليس إلا التلاعب بالجهلة , فأما العلماء فهو بعيد عنهم , شديد الخوف منهم , لأنهم يعرفون جميع أمره ويحترزون من فنون مكره.* 
*وعن محمد بن عبد الله القرشي عن أبيه قال: نظر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى شاب قد نكس رأسه فقال له: يا هذا ارفع رأسك فإن الخشوع لا يزيد على ما في القلب فمن أظهر للناس خشوعا فوق ما في قلبه فإنما أظهر نفاقا على نفاق* 
*وقالت الشفا بنت عبد الله وقد رأت فتيانا يقصرون في المشي ويتكلمون رويدا فقالت: ما هذا؟ قالوا نساك.. قالت: كان والله عمر رضي الله عنه إذا تكلم أسمع , وإذا مشي أسرع , وإذا ضرب أوجع , وهو الناسك حقا.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وقد كان السلف يسترون أحوالهم ويتصنعون بترك التصنع , وكان سفيان الثوري يقول لصاحب له ورآه يصلي: ما أجرأك تصلي والناس يرونك , ومر أبو أمامة رضي الله عنه برجل ساجد فقال: يا لها من سجدة لو كانت في بيتك , ورحم الله الامام الشافعي حيث قال: ودع الذين إذا أتوك تنسكوا *** وإذا خلوا فهم ذئاب خفاف.* 
*رابعا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في ترك النكاح* 
*وقد لبس إبليس على كثير من الصوفية فمنعهم من النكاح , فقدماؤهم تركوا ذلك تشاغلا بالتعبد , ورأوا النكاح شاغلا عن طاعة الله تعالى , وهؤلاء وإن كانت بهم حاجة إلى النكاح أو بهم نوع تشوق إليه , فقد خاطروا بأبدانهم وأديانهم , وإن لم يكن بهم حاجة إليه فأتتهم الفضيلة.* 
*قال المصنف: النكاح مع خوف العنت واجب , ومن غير خوف العنت سنة مؤكدة عند جمهور الفقهاء, وعند مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد بن حنبل هو أفضل من جميع النوافل لأنه سبب في وجود الولد , قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : تناكحوا تناسلوا وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : النكاح من سنتي فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني , وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه, قال: لقد رد رسول الله على عثمان بن مظعون التبتل ولو أذن له في ذلك لاختصينا.* 
*وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: أن نفرا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سألوا أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عمله في السر, فأخبروهم , فقال بعضهم: لا آكل اللحم , وقال بعضهم: لا أتزوج النساء , وقال بعضهم: لا أنام الليل على فراش , وقال بعضهم أصوم ولا أفطر , فحمد الله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأثنى عليه, ثم قال: ما بال أقوام قالوا كذا وكذا؟ لكني أصلي وأنام وأصوم وأفطر , وأتزوج النساء , فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني .* 
*وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: إن خير هذه الأمة كان أكثرها نساء , و قال شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه: زوجوني فإن رسول الل صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصاني إن لا ألقى الله عزبا* 
*و عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال: دخل على رسول الله رجل يقال له عكاف بن بشر التميمي الهلالي فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا عكاف ! هل لك من زوجة؟ قال: لا , قال: ولا جارية؟ قال: لا , قال: وأنت موسر بخير؟ قال: وأنا موسر , قال: أنت إذا من إخوان الشياطين لو كنت من النصارى لكنت من رهبانهم , إن سنتنا النكاح , شراركم عزابكم وأراذل موتاكم عزابكم فما للشياطين من سلاح أبلغ في الصالحين من ترك النساء.* 
*و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: لعن رسول الله مخنثي الرجال الذين يتشبهون بالنساء والمرتجلات من النساء المتشبهات بالرجال والمتبتلين من الرجال الذين يقولون لا نتزوج , والمتبتلات من النساء اللاتي يقلن ذلك* 
*خامسا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في الأسفار والسياحة* 
*وقد لبس إبليس على خلق كثير منهم فأخرجهم إلى السياحة , لا إلى مكان معروف , ولا إلى طلب علم , وأكثرهم يخرج على الوحدة ولا يستصحب زادا, ويدعي بذلك الفعل التوكل , فكم تفوته من فضيلة وفريضة , وهو يرى أنه في ذلك على طاعة , وأنه يقرب بذلك من الولاية وهو من العصاة المخالفين لسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*وأما السياحة والخروج الى مكان مقصود في غير حاجة, فقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه, لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا زمام ولا خزام ولا رهبانية ولا تبتل ولا سياحة في الإسلام*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد ذكرنا فيما تقدم من حديث ابن مظعون رضي الله عنه إنه قال: يا رسول الله: إن نفسي تحدثني بأن أسيح في الأرض فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: مهلا يا عثمان , فإن سياحة أمتي الغزو في سبيل الله والحج والعمرة*  
*وأما الخروج على الوحدة فقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسافر الرجل وحده , فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: الراكب شيطان والاثنان شيطانان والثلاثة ركب* 
*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: لعن رسول الله راكب الفلاة وحده.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد لبس على خلق كثير منهم فأوهمهم أن التوكل ترك الزاد , وقد بينا فساد هذا فيما تقدم إلا أنه قد شاع هذا في جهلة القوم , وجاء حمقى القصاص يحكون ذلك عنهم على سبيل المدح لهم به , فيتضمن ذلك تحريض الناس على مثل ذلك , وبأفعال أولئك ومدح هؤلاء فسدت الأحوال وخفيت على العوام طرق الصواب , وقد سبق الكلام* 
*في مثل هذا , وإن هؤلاء القوم ظنوا أن التوكل ترك الأسباب , ولو كان هذا لكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تزود لما خرج إلى الغار قد خرج من التوكل , وكذلك موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لما طلب الخضر تزود حوتا , وأهل الكهف حين خرجوا فاستصحبوا دراهم واستخفوا ما معهم , وإنما خفي على هؤلاء معنى التوكل لجهلهم وقد اعتذر لهم أبو حامد الغزالي فقال: لا يجوز دخول المفازة بغير زاد إلا بشرطين: أحدهما: أن يكون الإنسان قد راض نفسه حيث يمكنه الصبر على الطعام أسبوعا ونحوه , والثاني: أن يمكنه التقوت بالحشيش ولا تخلو البادية من أن يلقاه آدمي بعد أسبوع أو ينتهي إلى حلة أو حشيش يرجى به وقته.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت أقبح ما في هذا القول أنه صدر من فقيه فإنه قد لا يلقى أحدا وقد يضل وقد يمرض فلا يصلح له الحشيش , وقد يلقى من لا يطعمه ويتعرض بمن لا يضيفه وتفوته الجماعة قطعا , وقد يموت ولا يلبه أحد.* 
*ألا ترى أن قوم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لما سألوا الله عزوجل من بقلها وقثائها وفولها وعدسها وبصلها أوحى الله اليه: أن اهبطوا مصرا (بلدا) , لماذا؟ لأنّ الذي طلبوه موجود في الأمصار(البلدان) , فهؤلاء القوم على غاية الخطأ في مخالفة الشرع والعقل والعمل بموافقات النفس.* 
*و عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما , قال: كان أهل اليمن يحجون ولا يتزودون ويقولون نحن متوكلون فيحجون فيأتون إلى مكة فيسألون الناس فأنزل الله تعالى: وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى*  
*عن محمد بن موسى الجرجاني قال: سألت محمد بن كثير الصنعاني عن الزهاد الذين لا يتزودون ولا ينتعلون ولا يلبسون الخفاف فقال: سألتني عن أولاد الشياطين ولم تسألني عن الزهاد , فقلت له: فأي شيء الزهد؟ قال: التمسك بالسنة والتشبيه بأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*وعن أحمد بن علي الوجدي يقول: حج الدينوري اثنتي عشرة حجة حافيا مكشوف الرأس وكان إذا دخل في رجله شوك يمسح رجله في الأرض ويمشي ولا يطأطئ إلى الأرض من صحة توكله.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت انظروا إلى ما يصنع الجهل بأهله , وليس من طاعة الله تعالى بشيء أن يقطع الإنسان تلك البادية حافيا ولا مكشوف الرأس , وأي قربة تحصل بهذا؟ ولولا وجوب كشف الرأس في مدة الإحرام لم يكن لكشفه أي معنى , فمن ذا الذي أمره ألا يُخرج الشوك من رجله؟ وأي طاعة تقع بهذا العمل؟ ولو أن رجله انتفخت بما يبقى فيها من الشوك وهلك , كان قد أعان على نفسه , وهل دلك رجله بالأرض إلا دفع بعض شر الشوك؟ وأين التوكل في مثل أفعال مخالفة للعقل والشرع كهذه؟*  
*عن أبو بكر الدقاق قال: خرجت في وسط السنة إلى مكة وأنا حدث السن وفي وسطي نصف جل , وعلى كتفي نصف جل, فرمدت عيني في الطريق , وكنت أمسح دموعي بالجل , فأقرح الجل الموضع الذي مسحته , فكان يخرج الدم مع الدموع, فمن شدة الإرادة وقوة سروري بحالي , لم أفرق بين الدموع والدم , وذهبت عيني في تلك الحجة , وكانت الشمس إذا أثرت في بدني قبّلت يدي ووضعتها على عيني سرورا مني بالبلاء.* 

*وعن أبا بكر الرازي يقول قلت لأبي بكر الدقاق وكان بفرد عين: ما سبب ذهاب عينك؟ قال: كنت أدخل البادية على التوكل فتحاملت على نفسي حتى لا أسأل الناس شيئا و تورعا , فسالت إحدى عيني على خدي من الجوع.* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: إذا سمع مبتدئ حالة هذا الرجل ظن أن هذه مجاهدات , لأنّ سفرة هذا الرجل التي يفتخر بها قد جمعت من المعاصي والمخالفات الشرعية فنونا , منها خروجه في تنصيف السنة على الوحدة , ومشيه بلا زاد وبلا راحلة, ولباسه الجل ومسح عينيه به , وظنه أن ذلك يقربه إلى الله تعالى , وإنما يتقرب إلى الله تعالى بما أمر به وشرعه لا بما نهى وكف عنه , فلو أن إنسانا كسر رجل نفسه ثم فرح بهذه المصيبة كان في غاية الحماقة , ثم تركه لسؤال الناس وقت الاضطرار , ووتحامله على النفس بالجوع حتى سالت عينه , ثم يأتي ليسمي هذا تورعا , فهذا ليس تورعا وانماحماقات زهاد , أكبرها الجهل والبعد عن العلم, يقول سفيان الثوري رحمه الله: من جاع فلم يسأل حتى مات دخل النار.* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: فانظر إلى كلام الفقهاء ما أحسنه ووجهه أن الله تعالى قد جعل للجائع مكنة التسبب فإذا عدم الأسباب الظاهرة فله قدرة السؤال التي هي كسب مثله في تلك الحال فإذا تركه فقد فرط في حق نفسه التي هي وديعة عنده فاستحق العقاب.* 
*و يُحكي عن أبي بكر الدقاق أنه قال: استضفت حيا من العرب , فرأيت جارية حسناء فنظرت إليها فقلعت عيني التي نظرت بها إليها قلت مثلك من نظر لله* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت فانظروا إلى جهل هذا المسكين بالشريعة والبعد عنها , لأنه إن كان نظر إليها عن غير تعمد فلا إثم عليه , وإن تعمد فقد أتى صغيرة , قد كان يكفيه منها الندم , فضم إليها كبيرة وهي قلع عينه دون أن يتب عنها , وقاده جهله الى اعتقاده بقلع عينه قربة الى الله عزوجل, ومن اعتقد المحظور قربة فقد انتهى خطؤه إلى الغاية, ولعله سمع تلك الحكاية عن بعض بني إسرائيل أنه نظر إلى امرأة فقلع عينه , وقد حرمت شريعتنا أمرا كهذا, وكأن هؤلاء القوم ابتكروا شريعة سموها بالتصوف وتركوا شريعة نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم, نعوذ بالله من تلبيس إبليس وقد روي عن بعض عابدات الصوفية مثل هذا.* 

*ويحكى عن امرأة صالحة تدعى شعوانة , فخرجت ذات يوم إلى السوق , فرآها بعض الناس فافتتن بها وتبعها إلى باب دارها , فلما رأته قالت له: أي شيء تريد مني؟ قال: فتنت بك , فقالت: ما الذي استحسنت مني؟ قال : عيناك , فدخلت إلى دارها فقلعت عينيها وخرجت إلى خلف الباب ورمت بهما إليه وقالت له : خذهما فلا بارك الله فيك.* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: فانظروا إخواني كيف يتلاعب إبليس بالجهلة, فإن ذلك الرجل أتى صغيرة بالنظر الى امرأة لا تحل له, وأتت المرأة بكبيرة ظنا منها أنها فعلت طاعة لله تعالى, وكان الأولى بها والأجدر ألا تكلم رجلا أجنبيا.* 
*فانظروا إلى حال هذه المسكينة ماذا فعلت بنفسها وهي تعتقد أن في هذا قربة لله تعالى, نسأل الله لعباده العافية.* 
*ويحكى أنّ أبا سعيد الخراز قال: دخلت البادية مرة بغير زاد , فأصابتني فاقة , فرأيت المرحلة من بعد , فسررت بوصولي ثم فكرت في نفسي أني شكيت , وأني توكلت على غيره , فآليت أن لا أدخل المرحلة إلا إن حملت إليها , فحفرت لنفسي في الرمل حفرة وواريت جسدي فيها إلى صدري , فسمعت صوتا في نصف الليل عاليا: يا أهل المرحلة ! إن لله وليا حبس نفسه في هذا الرمل فالحقوه , فجاء جماعة فأخرجوني وحملوني إلى المرحلة.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت لقد تنطع هذا الرجل على طبعه فأراد منه ما لم يوضع عليه, لأن طبع ابن آدم أن يهش إلى ما يحب ولا لوم على العطشان إذا هش إلى الماء, ولا لوم على الجائع إذا هش إلى الطعام , فكذلك كل من هش إلى محبوب له وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قدم من سفر , فلاحت له المدينة أسرع السير حبا للوطن , ولما خرج من مكة تلفت إليها صلى الله عليه وسلم شوقا , وكان بلال رضي الله عنه يقول: لعن الله عتبة وشيبة إذا أخرجونا من مكة.* 
*فنعوذ بالله من الإقبال على العمل بغير مقتضى العلم والعقل , ثم حبس نفسه عن صلاة الجماعة منكر , وأي شيء في هذا الذي فعله هذا الرجل من التقرب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى؟ فانظروا رحمكم الله كيف الجهل صنع*  
*بهذا الرجل وقد كان من أهل الخير؟ ولو كان عنده علم لعلم أن ما فعله حرام عليه, وليس لإبليس عون على العباد والزهاد أكثر من الجهل.* 
*ومن مذهب بعض الصوفية أنه اذا قدم أحدهم من سفر ودخل على جماعة لا يسلم عليهم حتى يذهب فيتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين, وهذا ابتداع في الدين ومخالف للشرع, لأنّ السلام على الناس لا يحتاج الى طهارة أو وضوء, الا اذا أخذوا دينهم عن مذهب الاطفال, فالطفل اذا قيل له لم لا تسلم علينا أجابهم: لأني لم أغسل وجهي بعد.* 

*سادسا: مدخل ابليس على الصوفية اذا مات لهم ميّت*  

*وانّ من حهل بعض الصوفية وقلة علمهم يقيمون عند الميت عرسا, يغنون له ويرقصون, ويلعبون ويقولون: نفرح للميت اذا وصل الى ربه, وهذا يعني أنهم يضمنون للميت خاتمة حسنة, وهذا أمر لا يعلمه أحد من البشر, وما يؤكد ذلك ما رواه خارجة بن زيد الانصاري عن أم العلاء رضي الله عنهما قالت: لما مات عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه, دخل علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فقلت: رحمة الله عليك أبا السائب, فشهادتي عليك لقد أكرمك الله*
*فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: وما يُدريك أنّ الله أكرمه.* 
*وهنا نتوقف قليلا أما تساؤل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لنؤكد للجميع أنّ المرء مهما كانت اعماله صالحة, فانه بعد موته يصير أمره الى الله عزوجل, ولا أحد يعلم مالله عزوجل صانع به, ان شاء عذبه, وان شاء عفا عنه, وفي هذا يستوي الصالحون وصحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل فرد من أمته الى يوم القيامة, فلا يدري أحدنا على أي شيء قبضت روح هذا المسلم.*  

*وكثيرا ما نسمع من الجهلة عن أحد مات أبداً انه مات شهيدا, أو أنه في روضات الجنة يمرح, وما حكموا حكمهم ذاك الا من خلال رؤيتهم له أنه كان صالحا في حياته, فمن أين عرفوا أنه من أهل الجنة؟ هل كشف عنهم الحجاب فعلموا؟ ومن أين لنا أن نعرف عن أعمالنا ان كانت مرفوعة أم مقبولة؟*  
*سابعا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في ترك التشاغل بالعلم* 

*قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن أول مدخل لإبليس على الناس من خلال صدهم عن العلم , لأن العلم نور , فإذا أطفأ ابليس مصابيحهم , جعلهم يتخبطون في الظلم كيف شاء , وقد دخل على الصوفية في هذا الفن من أبواب عديدة:*  
*أحدها : أنه منع جمهورهم من العلم أصلا , وأراهم أنه يحتاج إلى تعب وكلف, فحسّن عندهم الراحة , فلبسوا المراقع وجلسوا على بساط البطالة.*
*وقال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله: أُسِّسَ التصوف على الكسل.*
*أي حبهم للولايات واستجلاب الدنيا بالعلوم, وكلاهما يُتعب البدن , والصوفية قد تعجلوا الولايات , فباتوا يرون بعين الزهد واستجلاب الدنيا , فأتت إليهم سريعة.*
*وقال حفص بن شاهين: ومن الصوفية من ذم العلماء ورأى أن الاشتغال بالعلم بطالة , وقالوا إن علومنا بلا واسطة , وإنما رأوا بعد الطريق في طلب العلم , فقصروا الثياب ورقعوا الجباب , وحملوا الركاء وأظهروا الزهد.* 

*والثاني: أنه جعلهم يأخذون بأطراف الأحاديث , وأوهمهم أنّ علو الإسناد والجلوس للحديث كله رياسة ودنيا , وأن للنفس في ذلك لذة, وكما قال يزيد بن هارون: طلبنا العلم لغير الله فأبى إلا أن يكون لله.*  
*والثالث: أنه أوهم قوما منهم أن المقصود العمل وما فهموا أن التشاغل بالعلم من أوفى الأعمال ثم إن العالم وإن قصر سير عمله فإنه على الجادة, والعابد بغير علم على غي الطريق.* 
*والرابع: أنه أرى خلقا كثيرا منهم أن العالم ما اكتسب من البواطن حتى أن أحدهم يتحايل له وسوسة , فيقول حدثني قلبي عن ربي.* 
*وقد سموا علم الشريعة علم الظاهر , وسموا هواجس النفوس العلم الباطن, واحتجوا له بحديثٍ لا أصل له , وادعوا أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: علم الباطن سر من سر الله تعالى , وحكم من أحكام الله تعالى يقذفه الله تعالى في قلوب من يشاء من أولياءه.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا حديث لا أصل له عن النبي وفي إسناده مجاهيل لا يعرفون.* 
*وقد فرق كثير من الصوفية بين الشريعة والحقيقة وهذا جهل , لأن الشريعة كلها حقائق , فإن كانوا يريدون بذلك الرخصة والعزيمة , فكلاهما شريعة , وقد أنكر عليهم جماعة من قدمائهم في إعراضهم عن ظواهر الشرع وترك العلم ومن هؤلاء:* 

*فعن أبي الحسن غلام شعوانة بالبصرة يقول: سمعت أبا الحسن بن سالم يقول: جاء رجل إلى سهل بن عبد الله وبيده محبرة وكتاب فقال لسهل: جئت أن أكتب شيئا ينفعني الله له فقال: اكتب إن استطعت أن تلقى الله وبيدك المحبرة والكتاب , فافعل.* 

*قال: يا أبا محمد ! أفدني فائدة , فقال: الدنيا كلها جهل إلا ما كان علما , والعلم كله حجة إلا ما كان عملا , والعمل كله موقوف إلا ما كان منه على الكتاب والسنة , ولا تقوم السنة الا على التقوى.* 

*وعن سهل بن عبد الله أنه قال: احفظوا السواد على البياض فما أحد ترك الظاهر إلا تزندق وقال: ما من طريق إلى الله تعالى أفضل من العلم , فإن عدلت عن طريق العلم خطوة , تهت في الظلام أربعين صباحا .* 
*وعن أبي بكر الدقاق قال: سمعت أبا سعيد الخراز يقول: كل باطن يخالف ظاهرا فهو باطل* 
*وقال: كنت مارا في تيه بني إسرائيل , فخطر ببالي أن علم الحقيقة مباين للشريعة , فهتف بي هاتف من تحت شجرة : كل حقيقة لا تتبعها الشريعة فهي كفر.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد نبه الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي في كتاب الأحياء فقال: من قال إن الحقيقة تخالف الشريعة أو الباطن يخالف الظاهر فهو إلى الكفر أقرب منه إلى الإيمان.* 
*وقال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: جعلت الصوفية الشريعة اسما , وقالوا المراد منها الحقيقة, قال: وهذا قبيح , لأن الشريعة وضعها الحق تبارك وتعالى لمصالح الخلق وتعبداتهم , فما الحقيقة بعد هذا سوى شيء واقع في النفس من إلقاء الشياطين , وكل من رام الحقيقة في غير الشريعة فمغرورٌ مخدوع.* 
*ثامنا: مدخل إبليس على جماعة من القوم في دفنهم كتب العلم وإلقائها في الماء* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قد كان جماعة منهم تشاغلوا بكتابة العلم ثم لبس عليهم إبليس وقال: ما المقصود إلا العمل ودفنوا كتبهم* 

*فقد روي أن أحمد بن أبي الحواري رمى كتبه في البحر وقال: نعْمَ الدليل كنت , والاشتغال بالدليل بعد الوصول مُحال , ولقد طلب أحمد بن أبي الحواري الحديث ثلاثين سنة فلما بلغ منه الغاية , حمل كتبه إلى البحر فأغرقها , وقال: يا علم لم أفعل بك هذا تهاونا ولا استخفافا بحقك , ولكني كنت أطلبك لأهتدي بك إلى ربي , فلما اهتديت بك استغنيت عنك.* 
*عن زاهر بن طاهر نا أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي قال: سمعت أبا عمرو بن أبي جعفر يقول سمعت أبا طاهر الجنايدي يقول: لقد كان موسى بن هرون يقرأ علينا فإذا فرغ من الجزء رمى بأصله في دجلة , ويقول لقد أديته* 
*وعن محمد بن ناصر مرفوعا الى أبا نصر الطوسي يقول: سمعت جماعة من مشايخ الري يقولون: ورث أبو عبد الله المقري عن أبيه خمسين ألف دينار سوى الضياع والعقار , فخرج عن جميع ذلك وأنفقها على الفقراء قال: فسألت أبا عبد الله عن ذلك فقال: أحرمت وأنا غلام حدث وخرجت إلى مكة على الوحدة حين لم يبق لي شيء أرجع إليه وكان اجتهادي أن أزهد في الكتب وما جمعت من العلم والحديث أشد علي من الخروج إلى مكة والتقطع في الأسفار والخروج عن ملكي.* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أبا العباس بن الحسين البغدادي يقول: سمعت الشبلي يقول: أعرف من لم يدخل في هذا الشأن حتى أنفق جميع ملكه وغرق في هذه الدجلة سبعين قمطرا مكتوبا بخطه وحفظ قرأ بكذا وكذا رواية يعني بذلك نفسه* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قد سبق القول بأن العلم نور وأن تلبيس يحسن للإنسان إطفاء النور ليتمكن منه في الظلمة, ولا ظلمة كظلمة الجهل , ولما خاف إبليس أن يعاود هؤلاء مطالعة الكتب فربما استدلوا بذلك على مكايدة حسّنَ لهم دفن الكتب وإتلافها , وهذا فعل قبيح محظور , وجهل بالمقصود بالكتب , وبيان هذا: أن أصل العلوم القرآن والسنة, فلما علم الشرع أن حفظهما يصعب , أمر بكتابة المصحف وكتابة الحديث , فأما القرآن فإن رسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم كان إذا نزلت عليه آية دعى بالكاتب فأثبتها , وكانوا يكتبونها في العسب والحجارة وعظام الكتف , ثم جمع القرآن بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم في المصحف أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه صوتا عليه , ثم نسخ من ذلك عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وبقية الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين, وما فعلوا كل ذلك الا لحفظ القرآن الكريم, لئلا يشذ أو يضيع أو يُنسى منه شيء , وأما السنة فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصر الناس في بداية الإسلام على كتابة القرآن , وقال: لا تكتبوا عني سوى القرآن , فلما كثرت الأحاديث , رأى قلة ضبطهم وحفظهم لها , فأذن لهم في الكتابة , فروي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه شكى إلى رسول الله قلة الحفظ فقال: [ ابسط رداءك , فبسط رداءه وحدثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقال ضمه إليك , فقال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه : فلم أنس بعد ذلك شيئا بما حدثنيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*وفي رواية أنه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: استعن على حفظك بيمينك , يعني بالكتابة.* 
*وروى عنه عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما, أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قيدوا العلم , فقلت: يا رسول الله وما تقييده؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: الكتابة.* 
*وروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا رافع بن خديج رضي الله عنه فقال: قلنا يا رسول الله ! إنا نسمع منك أشياء أفنكتبها؟ قال: اكتبوا ولا حرج .* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: واعلم أن الصحابة ضبطت ألفاظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وحركاته وأفعاله واجتمعت الشريعة من رواية هذا برواية هذا بالتواتر, الى أن وصل الينا.* 
*وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: بلغوا عني , وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: نضّر الله امرأ سمع مقالتي فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها .* 
*وتأدية الحديث كما يُسمع , لا يكاد يحصل إلا من الكتابة , لأن الحفظ خوان , وقد كان الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يحدث بالحديث , فيقال له: امله علينا , فيقول: لا بل من الكتاب.* 
*وقد قال علي بن المديني رحمه الله: أمرني سيدي أحمد بن حنبل أن لا أحدث إلا من الكتاب فإذا كانت الصحابة قد روت السنة وتلقتها التابعون وسافر المحدثون وقطعوا شرق الأرض وغربها لتحصيل كلمة ههنا وكلمة من هنا وصححوا ما صح وزيفوا ما لم يصح وجرحوا الرواة وعدلوا وهذبوا السنن وصنفوا ثم من يغسل ذلك فيضيع التعب ولا يعرف حكم الله في حادثة فما عوندت الشريعة بمثل هذا.* 
*فهل لشريعة من الشرائع قبلنا إسناد إلى نبيهم وإنما هذه خصيصة لهذه الأمة, وقد روينا عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مع كونه طاف الشرق والغرب في طلب الحديث أنه قال لابنه: ما كتبت عن فلان؟ فذكر له أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كان يخرج يوم العيد من طريق ويرجع من أخرى , فقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: إنا لله سنة من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تبلغني.* 
*وهذا قوله رحمه الله مع إكثاره للحديث وجمعه له. فكيف بمن لم يكتب ؟* 
*وإذا غسلت الكتب ودفنت على ما يعتمد في الفتاوى والحوادث على فلان الزاهد أو فلان الصوفي أو على الخواطر فيما يقع لها نعوذ بالله من الضلال بعد الهدى.* 
*ولا تخلو هذه الكتب التي دفنوها أن يكون فيها حق أو باطل, أو قد اختلط الحق بالباطل , فإن كان فيها باطل فلا لوم على من دفنها , وإن كان قد اختلط الحق بالباطل ولم يمكن تمييزه كان عذرا في إتلافها , فإن أقواما كتبوا عن ثقات وعن كذابين , واختلط الأمر عليهم فدفنوا كتبهم.* 
*وعلى هذا يحمل ما يروى عن دفن الكتب عن سفيان الثوري , وإن كان فيها الحق والشرع فلا يحل إتلافها بوجه , لكونها ضابطة العلم وأموالا , وليسأل من يقصد إتلافها عن مقصوده, فإن قال تشغلني عن العبادة قيل جوابك من ثلاثة أوجه:* 
*أحدها : أنك لو فهمت لعلمت أن التشاغل بالعلم أو في العبادات.* 
*والثاني: أن اليقظة التي وقعت لك لا تدوم فكأني بك وقد ندمت على ما فعلت بعد الفوات, واعلم أن القلوب لا تبقى على صفائها , بل تصدأ فتحتاج إلى جلاء , وجلاؤها النظر في كتب العلم, وقد كان يوسف بن أسباط دفن كتبه ثم لم يصبر على التحديث , فحدث من حفظه فخلط.* 
*والثالث: أننا نقدر تمام يقظتك ودوامها والغنى عن هذه الكتب , فهلا وهبتها لمبتدئ من الطلاب ممن لم يصل إلى مقامك , أو وقفتها على المنتفعين بها , أو بعتها وتصدقت بثمنها, أما إتلافها فلا يحل بحال.* 
*وقد روى المروزي عن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله أنه سئل عن رجل أوصى أن تدفن كتبه فقال: ما يعجبني أن يدفن العلم, ولا أعرف لدفن الكتب معنىً.*  
*تاسعا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في إنكارهم من تشاغل بالعلم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: لما انقسم هؤلاء بين متكاسل عن طلب العلم , وبين ظانٍّ أنّ العلم هو ما يقع في النفوس من ثمرات التعبد , وسموا ذلك العلم: العلم الباطن, نُهوا عن التشاغل بالعلم الظاهر.* 
*وعن عبد الرحمن بن محمد القزاز مرفوعا الى جعفر الخلدي يقول: لو تركني الصوفية لجئتكم بإسناد الدنيا , لقد مضيت إلى عباس الدوري وأنا أحدث , فكتبت عنه مجلسا واحدا, وخرجت من عنده , فلقيني بعض من كنت أصحبه من الصوفية , فقال: إيش هذا معك؟ فأريته إياه فقال: ويحك تدع علم الخرق وتأخذ علم الورق؟ ثم خرق الأوراق فدخل كلامه في قلبي فلم أعد إلى عباس.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وبلغني عن أبو سعيد الكندي قال: كنت أنزل رباط الصوفية وأطلب الحديث في خفية بحيث لا يعلمون , فسقطت الدواة يوما من كمي , فقال لي بعض الصوفية: استر عورتك.* 
*وعن محمد بن ناصر مرفوعا الى الحسين بن أحمد الصفار قال: كان بيدي محبرة فقال لي الشبلي: غيب سوادك عني يطفيني سواد قلبي.* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى علي بن مهدي يقول: وقفت ببغداد على حلقة الشبلي فنظر إلي ومعي محبرة فأنشأ يقول:* 
*تسربلت للحرب ثوب الغرق *** وجبت البلاد لوجد القلق*
*ففيك هتكت قناع الغوى *** وعنك نطقت لدى من نطق*
*إذا خاطبوني بعلم الورق *** برزت عليهم بعلم الخرق*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت من أكبر المعاندة لله تعالى الصد عن سبيل الله , وأوضح سبيل الله عزوجل : العلم , لأنه دليل على الله تبارك وتعالى وفيه بيان لأحكام الله عزوجل وشرعه ومنهاجه, وإيضاح لما يحبه ويكرهه, فالمنع منه معاداة لله عزوجل ولشرعه ومنهاجه, ولكن الناهين عن ذلك ما تفطنوا لما فعلوا.* 
*وقال عبد الله بن خفيف رحمه الله: اشتغلوا بتعلم العلم ولا يغرنكم كلام الصوفية , فإني كنت أخبئ محبرتي في جيب مرقعتي , والكاغد في حزة سراويلي , وكنت أذهب خفية إلى أهل العلم , فإذا علموا بي خاصموني وقالوا: لا تفلح , ثم احتاجوا إليّ بعد ذلك.* 
*وقد كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يرى المحابر بأيدي طلبة العلم , فيقول: هذه سرج الإسلام و, كان هو يحمل المحبرة على كبر سنه فقال له رجل: إلى متى يا أبا عبد الله؟ فقال: المحبرة إلى المقبرة, وقال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تزال طائفة من أمتي منصورين لا يضرهم من خذلهم حتى تقوم الساعة , فقال أحمد رحمه الله: إن لم يكونوا أصحاب الحديث فلا أدري من هم, ثم قال: ان لم يكن أصحاب الحديث الأبدال فمن يكون؟ وقيل له: إن رجلا قال في أصحاب الحديث أنهم كانوا قوم سوء فقال رحمه الله: هو زنديق. وقد قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: إذا رأيت رجلا من أصحاب الحديث فكأني رأيت رجلا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*وقال يوسف بن أسباط رحمه الله: بطلبة الحديث يدفع الله البلاء عن أهل الأرض.* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أحمد بن محمد بن مسروق قال: رأيت كأن القيامة قد قامت والخلق مجتمعون إذ نادى مناد: الصلاة جامعة , فاصطف الناس صفوفا , فأتاني ملك فتأملته , فإذا بين عينيه مكتوب جبريل أمين الله , فقلت أين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقال مشغول بنصب الموائد لأخوانه الصوفية , فقلت وأنا من الصوفية؟ فقيل: نعم , ولكن شغلك كثرة الحديث.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا افتراء , ومعاذ الله أن يُنكر جبريل عليه السلام التشاغل بالعلم.* 
*عاشرا: مدخل إبليس على الصوفية في كلامهم في العلم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن هؤلاء القوم لما تركوا العلم وانفردوا بالرياضيات على مقتضى آرائهم لم يصبروا عن الكلام في العلوم , فتكلموا بواقعاتهم , فوقعت الأغاليظ القبيحة منهم , فتارة يتكلمون في تفسير القرآن , وتارة في الحديث , وتارة في الفقه وغير ذلك , ويسوقون العلوم إلى مقتضى علمهم الذي انفردوا به , والله سبحانه وتعالى لا يخلي الزمان من أقوامٍ قوامون, بشرعه يردُّون على المُتخرصين ويُبيّنون غلط الغالطين.*





والى ان نلتقي بمشيئة الله مع الجزء الخامس عشر- نبذة من كلام الصوفية في القرآن الكريم
نترككم برعاية الله عزوجل

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

*الجزء االخامس عشر**- نبذة من كلام الصوفية في القرآن الكريم*  

*أخبرنا أبو منصور عبد الرحمن بن محمد القزاز مرفوعا الى جعفر بن محمد الخلدي قال: حضرت شيخنا الجنيد وقد سأله كيسان عن قوله تعالى: سنقرئك فلا تنسى , فقال الجنيد: لا تنس العمل به , وسأله عن قوله تعالى: ودرسوا ما فيه , فقال له الجنيد: تركوا العمل به. فقال لا يفضض الله فاك قلت: أنا قوله - لا تنس العمل به - فتفسير لا وجه له والغلط فيه ظاهر لأنه فسره على أنه نهي وليس كذلك إنما هو خبلا لا نهي وتقديره - فما تنس - إذ لو كان نهيا كان مجزوما , فتفسيره على خلاف إجماع العلماء وكذلك قوله تعالى: ودرسوا ما فيه , إنما هو من الدرس الذي هو التلاوة من قوله تعالى: وبما كنتم تدرسون , لا من دروس الشيء الذي هو إهلاكه.* 
*فعن محمد بن عبد الباقي مرفوعا الى أحمد بن محمد بن مقسم يقول: حضرت أبا بكر الشبلي وسئل عن قوله تعالى: إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب , فقال: لمن كان لله قلبه.* 
*وأخبرنا عمر بن ظفر مرفوعا الى محمد بن جرير قال : سمعت أبا العباس بن عطاء وقد سئل عن قوله: فنجيناك من الغم , قال: نجيناك من الغم بقومك وفتناك بنا على من سوانا.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذه جرأة عظيمة على كتاب الله تعالى , ونسبة الكليم إلى الافتتان بمحبة الله سبحانه وتعالى, وجعل محبته تفتن غاية في القباحة.* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أبا بكر الرازي يقول : سمعت أبا العباس بن عطاء يقول في قوله تعالى: فأما إن كان من المقربين * فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم , فقال الروح النظر إلى وجه الله تعالى والريحان الاستماع لكلامه وجنة نعيم: هو أن لا يحجب فيها عن الله تعالى قلت: هذا كلام بالواقع على خلاف أقوال المفسرين وقد جمع أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي في تفسير القرآن من كلامهم الذي أكثره هذيان لا يحل نحو مجلدين سماها حقائق التفسير, فقال في فاتحة الكتاب عنهم أنهم قالوا: إنما سميت فاتحة الكتاب لأنها أوائل ما فتحناك به من خطابنا , فإن تأدبت بذلك , وإلا حرمت لطائف ما بعد.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا قبيح لأنه لا يختلف المفسرون على أن الفاتحة ليست من أول ما نزل: وقال في قول الإنسان ( آمين ) أي قاصدون نحوك.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذ قبيح لأنه ليس من أم , لأنه لو كان كذلك: لكانت الميم مشددة وقال في قوله تعالى: وإن يأتوكم أسارى , قال قال أبو عثمان: غرقى في الذنوب, وقال الواسطي: غرقى في رؤية أفعالهم , وقال الجنيد: أسارى في أسباب الدنيا تفدوهم إلى قطع العلائق , قلت: إنما الآية على وجه الإنكار ومعناها إذا أسرتموهم فديتموهم وإذا حاربتموهم قلبتموهم, وهؤلاء قد فسروها على ما يوجب المدح.* 
*وقال محمد بن علي في قوله تعالى: يحب التوابين , من توبتهم , وقال النووي: يقبض ويبسط , أي يقبضك بإياه ويبسطك لإياه , وقال في قوله تعالى: ومن دخله كان آمنا , أي من هواجس نفسه ووساوس الشيطان , وهذا غاية في القبح , لأن لفظ الآية , لفظ الحبر , ومعناه الأمر وتقديرها , من دخل الحرم فأمنوه , وهؤلاء قد فسروها على الخبر, ثم لا يصح لهم لأنه كم من داخل إلى الحرم ما أمن من الهواجس ولا الوساوس وذكر في قوله تعالى: إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه , قال أبو تراب: هي الدعاوى الفاسدة : والجار ذي القربى , قال سهل: هو القلب : والجار الجنب : النفس , وابن السبيل : الجوارح وقال في قوله تعالى: وهمّ بها , قال أبو بكر الوراق: الهمان لها ويوسف ما هم بها , قلت: هذا خلاف لصريح القرآن , وقوله تعالى: ما هذا بشرا , قال محمد بن علي: ما هذا بأهل أن يدعى إلى المباشرة, وقال الزنجاني: الرعد صعقات الملائكة , والبرق زفرات أفئدتهم , والمطر بكاؤهم , وقال في قوله تعالى: فلله المكر جميعا , قال الحسين: لا مكر أبْينَ فيه من مكر الحق بعباده حيث أوهمهم أن لهم سبيلا إليه بحال أو للحدث اقتران مع القدم.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: ومن تأمل معنى هذا علم أنه كفر محض , لأنه يشير إلى أنه كالهزء واللعب , ولكن الحسين هذا هو الحلاج وهذا يليق بذاك.* 
*وقال في قوله تعالى: لعمرك : أي بعمارتك سرك بمشاهدتنا قلت: وجميع الكتاب من هذا الجنس ولقد هممت أن أثبت منه ها هنا كثيرا فرأيت أن الزمان يضيع في كتابة شيء بين الكفر والخطأ والهذيان وهو من جنس ما حكينا عن الباطنية فمن أراد أن يعرف جنس ما في الكتاب فهذا أنموذجه ومن أراد الزيادة فلينظر في ذلك الكتاب وذكر أبو نصر السراج في كتاب اللمع قال: للصوفية استنباط منها قوله: { أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة } قال الواسطي: معناه لا أرى نفسي وقال الشبلي: لو اطلعت على الكل مما سوانا لوليت منهم فرارا إلينا قلت: هذا لا يحل لأن الله تعالى إنما أراد أهل الكهف وهذا السراج يسمي هذه الأقوال في كتابه مستنبطات وقد ذكر أبو حامد الطوسي في كتاب ذم المال في قوله تعالى: { واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام } قال: إنما عنى الذهب والفضة إذ رتبة النبوة أجل من أن يخشى عليها أن تعبد الآلهة والأصنام إنما عنى بعبادته حبه والاغترار به* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا شيء لم يقله أحد من المفسرين وقد قال الله عزوجل على لسان شعيب عليه الصلاة والسلام: وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها إلا أن يشاء الله ربنا , ومعلوم أن ميل الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم إلى الشرك أمر مُمتنع , لأجل العصمة , لا أنه مستحيل ثم قد ذكر مع نفسه من يتصور في حقه الإشراك والكفر فجاز أن يدخل نفسه معهم فقال تعالى على لسان ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام: واجنبني وبنيَّ أن نعبد الاصنام , ومعلوم أن العرب أولاده وقد عبد أكثرهم الأصنام* 
*وعن عبد الحق بن عبد الخالق مرفوعا الى أبو حفص بن شاهين قال: وقد تكلمت طائفة من الصوفية في نفس القرآن بما لا يجوز فقالت في قوله تعالى في سورة آل عمران: إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب , فقال هم لآيات لي فأضافوا إلى الله تعالى ما جعله لأولي الألباب وهذا تبديل للقرآن وقالوافي قوله تعالى: ولسليمان الريح , ولي سليمان* 
*وعن ابن ناصر أحمد بن علي قال أبو حمزة الخراساني: قد يقطع بأقوام في الجنة فيقال: كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية , فشغلهم عنه بالأكل والشرب ولا مكر فوق هذا ولا حسرة أعظم منه.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا وفقكم الله إلى هذه الحماقة وتسمية المغنم به مكرا وإضافة المكر بهذا إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى مقنضى قول هذا أن الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام لا يأكلون ولا يشربون , بل يكونون مشغولين بالله تعالى فما أجرأ هذا القائل على مثل هذ الألفاظ القباح ؟ وهل يجوز أن يُوصف الله تعالى بالمكر على ما نعقله من معنى المكر؟ وإنما معنى مكره وخداعه أنه مجازي الماكرين والخادعين, وإني لأتعجب من هؤلاء وقد كانوا يتورعون من اللقمة والكلمة , كيف انبسطوا في تفسير القرآن إلى ما هذا حده.* 
*وعن عبد الصمد بن المأمون مرفوعاً الى أبو عمران الجوني عن جندب قال: قال رسول الله : من قال في القرآن برأيه فقد أخطأ.* 
*وعن هبة الله بن محمد نا الحسن بن علي مرفوعا الى سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله, عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله : من قال في القرآن برأيه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد رويت لنا حكاية عن بعضهم فيما يتعلق بالمكر وإني لأقشعر من ذكرها , لكني أُنبِّهُ بذكرها على قبحٍ ما يتخايله هؤلاء الجهلة, فعن أبو بكر بن حبيب نا أبو سعد بن أبي صادق عن أبو عبد الله بن باكويه قال: أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن خفيف قال سمعت رويما يقول: اجتمع ليلة بالشام جماعة من المشايخ فقالوا: ما شهدنا مثل هذه الليلة وطيبها فتعالوا نتذاكر مسألة لئلا تذهب ليلتنا فقالوا: نتكلم في المحبة فإنها عمدة القوم فتكلم كل واحد من حيث هو.* 
*وكان في القوم عمرو بن عثمان المكي فوقع عليه البول ولم يكن من عادته فقام وخرج إلى صحن الدار فإذا ليلة مقمرة فوجد قطعة رق مكتوب فأخذه وحمله إليهم وقال: يا قوم اسكنوا فإن هذا جوابكم انظروا ما في هذه الرسالة: فإذا فيها مكتوب مكار مكار وكلكم تدعون حبه وأحرم البعض وافترقوا فما جمعهم إلا الموسم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت هذه بعيدة الصحة وابن خفيف لا يوثق به وإن صحت فإن شيطانا ألقى ذلك الرق وإن كانوا قد ظنوا أنها رسالة من الله بظنونهم الفاسدة وقد بينا أن معنى المكر منه المجازاة على المكر فأما أن يقال عنه مكار ففوق الجهل وفوق الحماقة* 
*وعن ابن ظفر نا ابن السراج مرفوعا الى رويما يقول: إن الله غيب أشياء في أشياء مكره في علمه وغيب خداعه في لطفه وغيب عقوباته في باب كراماته قلت: وهذا تخليط من ذلك الجنس وجرأة* 
*وعن محمد بن ناصر نا أبو الفضل السهلكي قال سمعت محمد بن إبراهيم يقول سمعت خالي يقول عن الحسن بن علوية: خرج أبو يزيد لزيارة أخ له فلما وصل إلى نهر جيحون التقى له حافتا النهر فقال: سيدي إيش هذا المكر الخفي وعزتك ما عبدتك لهذا ثم رجع ولم يعبر قال السهلكي: وسمعت محمد بن أحمد المذكر يذكر أن أبا يزيد البسطامي قال: مَن عرف الله تعالى صار للجنة بوابا , وصارت الجنة عليه وبالا* 
*قلت: وهذه جرأة عظيمة في إضافة المكر إلى الله تعالى وجعل الجنة التي هي نهاية المطالب وبالا , وإذا كانت الجنة وبالا للعارفين, فكيف تكون لغيرهم؟ وكل هذ منبعه من قلة العلم وسوء الفهم, فقد أخبرنا ابن حبيب مرفوعاً الى طيفور وهو أبو يزيد البسطامي يقول, العارفون: في زيارة الله تعالى في الآخرة على طبقتين طبقة تزوره متى شاءت وأنى شاءت, وطبقة تزوره مرة واحدة ثم لا تزوره بعدها أبدا , فقيل له كيف ذلك؟ قال: إذا رآه العارفون أول مرة جعل لهم سوقا ما فيه شراء ولا بيع إلا الصور من الرجال والنساء , فمن دخل منهم السوق لم يرجع إلى زيارة الله أبدا , قال: وقال أبو يزيد البسطامي: في الدنيا يخدعك بالسوق وفي الآخرة يخدعك بالسوق فأنت أبدا عبد السوق.*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: تسمية ثواب الجنة خديعة وسببا للانقطاع عن الله تعالى قبيح, وإنما يجعل لهم السوق ثوابا لا خديعة , فإذا أذن لهم في أخذ ما في السوق ثم عوقبوا بمنع الزيارة فقد صارت المثوبة عقوبة , ومن أين له أنّ من اختار شيئا من ذلك السوق لم يعد إلى زيارة الله تبارك وتعالى ولايراه أبدا؟ نعوذ بالله من هذا التخليط والتحكم في العلم والأخبار عن هذه المغيبات التي لا يعلمها إلا نبيٌّ, فمن أين له علمها وكيف يكون؟ كما قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه راوي الحديث لسعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله: جمعني الله وإياك في سوق الجنة , أفتراه طلب ترك العقوبة بالبعد عن الله تعالى! لكن بعد هؤلاء عن العلم واقتناعهم بواقعاتهم الفاسدة أوجب هذا التخليط , وليعلم أن الخواطر والواقعات , إنما هي ثمرات علمه فمن كان عالما كانت خواطره صحيحة , لأنها ثمرات علمه , ومن كان جاهلا فثمرات الجهل كلها حظه.* 
*ورأيت بخط ابن عقيل رحمه الله: جاز أبو يزيد على مقابر اليهود فقال: ما هؤلاء حتى تعذبهم كف عظام جرت عليهم القضايا , اعف عنهم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا قلة علم وهو أن قول ابو يزيد - كف عظام - احتقار للآدمي فإن المؤمن إذا مات كان كف عظام وقوله - جرت عليهم القضايا - فكذلك جرى على فرعون وقوله - اعف عنهم - جهل بالشريعة لأن الله تعالى أخبر : أنه لا يغفر أن يشرك به لمن مات كافرا , فلو قبلت شفاعته في كافر , لقبل سؤال إبراهيم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في أبيه ولقبل محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في أمه , فنعوذ بالله من قلة العلم.* 
عن محمد بن ناصر مرفوعا الى أبي موسى قال: كان في ناحية رجلا فقيها عالما, فقصد أبا يزيد البسطامي وقال له: قد حُكيَ لي عنك عجايب , فقال أبو يزيد: وما لم تسمع من عجايبي أكثر, فقال له: علمك هذا يا أبا يزيد عن من ؟ ومن ومن ومن؟ فقال أبو يزيد: علمي من عطاء الله تعالى , ومن حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من عمل بما يعلم ورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم , ومن حيث قال : العلم علمان علم ظاهر وهو حجة الله تعالى على خلقه وعلم باطن وهو العلم النافع , وعلمك يا شيخ نقل من لسان عن لسان التعليم , وعلمي من الله إلهام من عنده , فقال له الشيخ: علمي عن الثقات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, عن جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام, عن ربه تعالى وتعالى, فقال أبو يزيد: يا شيخ ! أكان للنبي علم عن الله لم يُطلع عليه جبريل ولا ميكائيل؟ قال: نعم , ولكن أريد أن يصح لي علمك الذي تقول أهو من عند الله؟ قال: نعم , أبينه لك قدر ما يستقر في قلبك معرفته , ثم قال: يا شيخ علمت أن الله تعالى كلم موسى تكليما , وكلم محمدا ورآه كفاحا , وأن حلم الأنبياء وحي , قال: نعم قال: أما علمت أن كلام الصديقين والأولياء بإلهام منه , وفوائده مَنْ مِنْ قلوبهم , حتى أنطقهم بالحكمة , ونفع بهم الأمة: ومما يؤكد ما قلت ما ألهم الله تعالى أم موسى أن تلقي موسى في التابوت فألقته , وألهم الخضر في السفينة , والغلام والحائط قوله موسى :وما فعلته عن أمري , وكما قال أبو بكر لعائشة رضي الله عنهما: إنّ ابنة خارجة حاملة ببنت. وكما ألهم الله تعالى عمر رضي الله عنه فنادى: يا سارية الجبل. ثمّ قال أبو يزيد البسطامي: مساكين أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت , وأخذنا علمنا عن الحي الذي لا يموت. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: انّ فقه هذا الرجل من قلة العلم , إذ لو كان عالما لعلم أن الإلهام للشيء لا يُنافي العلم , ولا يتسع به عنه , ولا يُنكر أن الله تعالى , يُلهم الإنسان الشيء كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن في الأمم محدثين وإن لم يكن في أمتي فعمر. 
والمراد بالتحديث: إلهام الخير , ذلك أنّ الملهم اذا ألهم بما يخالف العلم فلا يجوز له أن يعمل به. 
وأما الخضر عليه السلام , فقد قيل أنه نبيٌّ, والنبي ولا ينكر عليه الاطلاع بالوحي على العواقب , وليس الإلهام من العلم في شيء إنما هو ثمرة لعلم وتقوى, فيوفق الله عزوجل صاحبهما للخير ويلهمه الرشد, فأما أن يترك العلم , ويقول أنه يعتمد على الإلهام والخواطر, فليس هذا بشيء , إذ لولا العلم النقلي , ما عرفنا ما يقع في النفس , أمن الإلهام للخير , أو للوسوسة من الشيطان. 
واعلم أن العلم الإلهامي الملقى في القلوب لا يكفي عن العلم المنقول , كما أن العلوم العقلية لا تكفي عن العلوم الشرعية , فإن العقلية كالأغذية , والشرعية كالأدوية , ولا ينوب هذا عن هذا , وأما قوله : أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت: أصلح ما ينسب إليه هذا القائل أنه ما يدري ما في ضمن هذا القول, وإلا فهذا طعن على الشريعة كلها. 
وقال أبو حفص بن شاهين: من الصوفية من رأى الاشتغال بالعلم بطالة وقالوا نحن علومنا بلا واسطة قال وما كان المتقدمون في التصوف إلا رؤوسا في القرآن والفقه والحديث والتفسير ولكن هؤلاء أحبوا البطالة. 
وقال أبو حامد الطوسي: اعلم أن ميل أهل التصوف إلى الإلهية دون التعليمية , ولذلك لم يتعلموا ولم يحرصوا على دارسة العلم وتحصيل ما صنفه المصنفون , بل قالوا: الطريق تقديم المجاهدات بمحو الصفات المذمومة , وقطع العلائق كلها , والإقبال على الله تعالى بكنه الهمة , وذلك بأن يقطع الإنسان همه عن الأهل والمال والولد والعلم , ويخلو بنفسه في زاوية ويقتصر على الفرائض والرواتب , ولا يقرن همه بقراءة قرآن , ولا بالتأمل في نفسه, ولا يكتب حديثا ولا غيره , ولا يزال يقول الله الله الله إلى أن ينتهي إلى حالٍ يترك تحريك اللسان , ثم يُمحي عن القلب صورة اللفظ. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت عزيز علي أن يصدر هذا الكلام من فقيه فإنه لا يخفى قبحه: فهو على الحقيقة طيٌّ لبساط الشريعة التي حثت على تلاوة القرآن وطلب العلم , وعلى هذا المذهب فانّ الفضلاء من علماء الأمصار ما سلكوا هذه الطريق , وإنما تشاغلوا بالعلم أولا, وعلى ما قد رتب أبو حامد الطوسي , تخلو النفس بوساوسها وخيالاتها , ولا يكون عندها من العلم ما يطرد ذلك , فيلعب بها إبليس كما يشاء, فيُريها الوسوسة محادثةً ومناجاةً, ونحن لا نُنكر أنه إذا طهُر القلب , انصبت عليه أنوارالهدى , فينظر بنور الله تعالى, إلا أنه ينبغي أن يكون تطهيره بمقتضى العلم لا بما ينافيه , فإن الجوع الشديد والسهر وتضييع الزمان في التخيلات , أمور ينهي الشرع عنها , فلا يستفاد من صاحب الشرع بشيء يُنسب إلى ما نُهيَ عنه , كما لا تستباح الرخص في سفر قد نُهيَ عنه, ثم لا تنافي بين العلم والرياضة , بل العلم يعلم كيفية الرياضة ويُعين على تصحيحها , وإنما تلاعب الشيطان بأقوام أبعدوا العلم وأقبلوا على الرياضة بما ينهي عنه العلم , والعلم بعيد عنهم , فتارة يفعلون الفعل المنهي عنه , وتارة يؤثرون ما غيره أولى منه , وإنما كان يُفتي في هذه الحوادث العلم وقد عزلوه , فنعوذ بالله من الخذلان.  
وعن ابن ناصر عن أبي علي بن البنا قال: كان عندنا بسوق السلاح رجل كان يقول: القرآن حجاب والرسول حجاب, فافتتن جماعة به , فأهملوا العبادات , ثم اختفى عنهم مخافة أن يقتلوه. 
وعن ضرار بن عمرو قال: إن قوما تركوا العلم ومجالسة أهل العلم , واتخذوا محاريب فصلوا وصاموا حتى يبس جلد أحدهم على عظمه وخالفوا السنة فهلكوا , فوالله الذي لا إله غيره ما عمل عامل قط على جهل , إلا كان ما يفسد أكثر مما يصلح. 
*ومن كلامهم في الحديث وغيره**: فعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله قال: جاء أبو تراب النخشبي إلى أبي فجعل يقول: فلان ضعيف , وفلان ثقة , فقال أبو تراب: يا شيخ لا تغتب العلماء , فالتفت أبي إليه وقال له: ويحك هذه نصيحة وليست هذه غيبة.* 
*وعن يحيى بن علي المدبر مرفوعا الى أبا الحسن علي بن محمد البخاري يقول سمعت محمد بن الفضل العباسي يقول: كنا عند عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم وهو يقرأ علينا كتاب الجرح والتعديل فقال أظهر أحوال أهل العلم من كان منهم ثقة أو غير ثقة فقال له يوسف بن الحسين: استحييت إليك يا أبا محمد كم من هؤلاء القوم قد حطوا رواحلهم في الجنة منذ مائة سنة أو مائتي سنة وأنت تذكرهم وتغتابهم على أديم الأرض فبكى عبد الرحمن وقال: يا أبا يعقوب لو سمعت هذه الكلمة قبل تصنيفي هذا الكتاب لم أصنفه قلت: عفا الله عن ابن أبي حاتم فإنه لو كان فقيها لرد عليه, كما رد الإمام أحمد على أبي تراب , ولولا الجرح والتعديل من أين كان يعرف الصحيح من الباطل؟* 
*ثم كون القوم في الجنة لا يمنع أن نذكرهم بما فيهم وتسمية ذلك غيبة حديث سوء , ثم من لا يدري الجرح والتعديل كيف هو يزكي كلامه؟ وينبغي ليوسف أن يشتغل بالعجائب التي تحكي عن مثل هذا* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى أبا العباس بن عطاء يقول: من عرف أن الله أمسك عن رفع حوائجه إليه , لما علم أنه العالم بأحواله قلت: هذا سد لباب السؤال والدعاء وهو جهل بالعلم* 
*وعن محمد بن عبد الملك مرفوعا الى الشبلي وقد سأله شاب: يا أبا بكر لم تقول الله ولا تقول لا إله إلا الله؟ فقال الشبلي: أستحي أن أوجه إثباتا بعد نفي , فقال الشاب: أريد حجة أقوى من هذه فقال: أخشى أني أؤخذ في كلمة الوجود ولا أصل إلى كلمة الإقرار* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا إلى هذا العلم الدقيق , فإن رسول الله كان يأمر بقول لا إله إلا الله ويحث عليها , وفي الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول في دبر كل صلاة: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , وكان يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا قام لصلاة الليل: لا إله إلا أنت , وذكر عليه الصلاة والسلام الثواب العظيم لمن يقول لا إله إلا الله , فانظروا إلى هذا التعاطي على الشريعة واختيار ما لم يختره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم!* 
*وعن محمد بن عبد الباقي مرفوعا الى عبد الله بن علي السراج قال: بلغني أن أبا الحسن النوري شهدوا عليه أنه سمع أذان المؤذن فقال: طعنه سم الموت , وسمع نباح كلب فقال: لبيك وسعديك, فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إن المؤذن أغار عليه أن يذكر الله وهو غافل ويأخذ عليه الأجر , ولولاها ما أذَّن , فلذلك قلت له طعنه سم الموت , والكلب يذكر الله تعالى بلا رياء فإنه قد قال تعالى:*
*وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا إخواني عصمنا الله وإياكم من هذا الزلل إلى هذا الفقه الدقيق والاستنباط الطريف* 
*- نبذة من كلام القوم وفقههم نبهت على علمهم وسوء فهمهم وكثرة خطئهم* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى النوري أنه رأى رجلا قابضا على لحية نفسه فقلت له: نح يدك عن لحية الله , فرفع ذلك إلى الخليفة , فطلبت وأخذت , فلما دخلت عليه , قال بلغني أنه نبح كلب, فقلت لبيك , ونادى المؤذن فقلت طعنه, قال: نعم قال الله تعالى: وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده , فقلت لبيك لأنه ذكر الله تعالى, فأما المؤذن فإنه يذكر الله وهو متلوث بالمعاصي غافل عن الله تعالى, قال: وقولك للرجل نح يدك عن لحية الله؟ قلت: نعم أليس العبد لله ولحيته لله؟ وكل ما في الدنيا والآخرة له؟ قلت: عدم العلم أوقع هؤلاء في هذا التخبيط وما الذي أحوجه إلى أن يوهم أن صفة الملك صفة الذات* 
*وعن ابن حبيب قال ابن أبي صادق عن ابن باكويه قال سمعت أحمد بن محمد بن عبد العزيز قال سمعت الشبلي يقول وقد سئل عن المعرفة فقال: ويحك ما عرف الله من قال الله , والله لو عرفوه ما قالوه , قال ابن باكويه: وسمعت أبا القاسم أحمد بن يوسف البراداني يقول سمعت الشبلي يقول يوما لرجل يسأله: ما اسمك؟ قال آدم , قال ويلك أتدري ما صنع آدم؟ باع ربه بلقمة , ثم كان يقول: سبحان من عذرني بالسوداء , قال ابن باكويه: وسمعت بكران بن أحمد الجيلي يقول: كان للشبلي جليس فأعلمه أنه يريد التوبة فقال: بع مالك واقض دينك وطلق امرأتك ففعل , فقال: أيتم أولادك بأن تؤيسهم من التعلق بك , فقال قد فعلت فجاء بكسر قد جمعها , فقال اطرحها بين يدي الفقراء وكل معهم* 
*وعن أبو المظفر عبد المنعم بن عبد الكريم عن أبي قال: سمعت بعض الفقراء يقول: سمعت أبا الحسن الحرفاني يقول: لا إله إلا الله , من داخل القلب محمد رسول الله من القرط* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى أحمد بن محمد حلفاي قال: رأى الشبلي غلاما شابا في الحمام بلا مئزر فقال له: يا غلام ! ألا تغطي عورتك؟ فقال له: اسكت يا بطال إن كنت على الحق فلا تشهد إلا الحق , وإن كنت على الباطل فلا تشهد إلا الباطل , لأن الحق مشتغل بالحق والباطل مشتغل بالباطل.* 
*وعن أبو بكر محمد بن أبي طاهر مرفوعا الى أبو القاسم عبد الرحيم بن جعفر السيرافي الفقيه قال: حضرت بشيراز عند قاضيها أبي سعيد بشر بن الحسن الداودي - وقد ارتفع إليه صوفي وصوفية - قال وأمر الصوفية هناك مفرط جدا حتى يقال أن عددهم ألوف فاستعدت الصوفية على زوجها إلى القاضي فلما حضرا قالت له: أيها القاضي إن هذا زوجي ويريد أن يطلقني وليس له ذلك , فإن رأيت أن تمنعه قال: فأخذ القاضي أبو سعيد يتعجب - وحنق على مذاهب الصوفية - ثم قال لها: وكيف ليس له ذلك ؟ قالت: لأنه تزوج بي, ومعناه قائم بي, والآن هو يذكر أن معناه قد انقضى مني , وأنا معناي قائم فيه ما انقضى , فيجب عليه أن يصير حتى ينقضي معناي منه كما انقضى معناه مني, فقال لي أبو سعيد: كيف ترى هذا الفقه؟ ثم أصلح بينهما وخرجا من غير طلاق* 
*وقد ذكر أبو حامد الطوسي في كتاب الأحياء أن بعضهم قال: للربوبية سر لو أظهر بطلت النبوة , وللنبوة سر لو كشف لبطل العلم وللعلماء بالله سر , لو أظهروه لبطلت الأحكام* 
*قلت: فأظهروا إخواني إلى هذا التخليط القبيح والادعاء على الشريعة أن ظاهرها يخالف باطنها قال أبو حامد: ضاع لبعض الصوفية ولد صغير فقيل له: لو سألت الله أن يرده عليك فقال: اعتراضي عليه فيما يقضي , أشد عليَّ من ذهاب ولدي* 
*قلت: طال تعجبي من أبي حامد كيف يحكي هذه الأشياء في معرض الاستحسان والرضى عن قائلها وهو يدري أن الدعاء والسؤال ليس باعتراض , وقال أحمد الغزالي: دخل يهودي إلى أبي سعيد بن أبي الخير الصوفي فقال له: أريد أن أسلم على يديك , فقال: لا ترد فاجتمع الناس , وقالوا: يا شيخ تمنعه من الإسلام؟ فقال له: تريد بلا بد؟ قال: نعم, قال له: برئت من نفسك ومالك ق, ال: نعم , قال: هذا الإسلام عندي احملوه الآن إلى الشيخ أبي حامد يعلم لا, لا المنافقين , يعني لا إله إلا الله قلت: وهذا الكلام أظهر عيبا من أن يُعاب فإنه في غاية القبح ومما يقارب هذه الحكاية في دفع من أراد الإسلام* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى الحسين بن محمد بن أحمد الماسرخسي يحكي عن جده وغيره من أهل بيته قال: كان الحسن والحسين ابنا عيسى بن ماسرخس أخوين يركبان فيتحير الناس من حسنهما وزيهما , فاتفقا على أن يسلما فقصدا حفص بن عبد الرحمن ليسلما على يده, فقال لهما حفص: أنتما من أجل النصارى , وعبد الله بن المبارك خارج في هذه السنة الحج ؟ وإذا أسلمتما على يده كان ذلك أعظم عند المسلمين, فإنه شيخ أهل المشرق والمغرب فانصرفا , فمرض الحسين ومات على نصرانيته قبل قدوم ابن المبارك, فلما قدم أسلم الحسن قلت: وهذه المحنة إنما جلبها الجهل, فليعرف قدر العلم لأنه لو كان عنده حظ من علم لقال أسلما الآن ولا يجوز تأخير ذلك لحظة وأعجب من هذا أبو سعيد الذي قال لليهودي ما قال لأنه يريد الإسلام.* 
*وذكر أبو نصر السراج في كتاب اللمع لمع المتصوفة قال: كان سهل بن عبد الله إذا مرض أحد من أصحابه يقول له: إذا أردت أن تشتكي فقل: أوه فهو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى يستريح إليه المؤمن , ولا تقل أفرج فإنه اسم من أسماء الشيطان.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: نكتفي بهذه النبذة من كلام القوم وفقههم ,  نبهت على علمهم وسوء فهمهم وكثرة خطئهم.* 

الى أن نلتقي بمشيئة الله مع الجزء السادس عشر والأخير - شطحات الصوفية وفرقة الملانفية
نرتككم برعاية الله

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

*الجزء االخامس عشر**- نبذة من كلام الصوفية في القرآن الكريم*  

*أخبرنا أبو منصور عبد الرحمن بن محمد القزاز مرفوعا الى جعفر بن محمد الخلدي قال: حضرت شيخنا الجنيد وقد سأله كيسان عن قوله تعالى: سنقرئك فلا تنسى , فقال الجنيد: لا تنس العمل به , وسأله عن قوله تعالى: ودرسوا ما فيه , فقال له الجنيد: تركوا العمل به. فقال لا يفضض الله فاك قلت: أنا قوله - لا تنس العمل به - فتفسير لا وجه له والغلط فيه ظاهر لأنه فسره على أنه نهي وليس كذلك إنما هو خبلا لا نهي وتقديره - فما تنس - إذ لو كان نهيا كان مجزوما , فتفسيره على خلاف إجماع العلماء وكذلك قوله تعالى: ودرسوا ما فيه , إنما هو من الدرس الذي هو التلاوة من قوله تعالى: وبما كنتم تدرسون , لا من دروس الشيء الذي هو إهلاكه.* 
*فعن محمد بن عبد الباقي مرفوعا الى أحمد بن محمد بن مقسم يقول: حضرت أبا بكر الشبلي وسئل عن قوله تعالى: إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب , فقال: لمن كان لله قلبه.* 
*وأخبرنا عمر بن ظفر مرفوعا الى محمد بن جرير قال : سمعت أبا العباس بن عطاء وقد سئل عن قوله: فنجيناك من الغم , قال: نجيناك من الغم بقومك وفتناك بنا على من سوانا.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذه جرأة عظيمة على كتاب الله تعالى , ونسبة الكليم إلى الافتتان بمحبة الله سبحانه وتعالى, وجعل محبته تفتن غاية في القباحة.* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أبا بكر الرازي يقول : سمعت أبا العباس بن عطاء يقول في قوله تعالى: فأما إن كان من المقربين * فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم , فقال الروح النظر إلى وجه الله تعالى والريحان الاستماع لكلامه وجنة نعيم: هو أن لا يحجب فيها عن الله تعالى قلت: هذا كلام بالواقع على خلاف أقوال المفسرين وقد جمع أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي في تفسير القرآن من كلامهم الذي أكثره هذيان لا يحل نحو مجلدين سماها حقائق التفسير, فقال في فاتحة الكتاب عنهم أنهم قالوا: إنما سميت فاتحة الكتاب لأنها أوائل ما فتحناك به من خطابنا , فإن تأدبت بذلك , وإلا حرمت لطائف ما بعد.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا قبيح لأنه لا يختلف المفسرون على أن الفاتحة ليست من أول ما نزل: وقال في قول الإنسان ( آمين ) أي قاصدون نحوك.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذ قبيح لأنه ليس من أم , لأنه لو كان كذلك: لكانت الميم مشددة وقال في قوله تعالى: وإن يأتوكم أسارى , قال قال أبو عثمان: غرقى في الذنوب, وقال الواسطي: غرقى في رؤية أفعالهم , وقال الجنيد: أسارى في أسباب الدنيا تفدوهم إلى قطع العلائق , قلت: إنما الآية على وجه الإنكار ومعناها إذا أسرتموهم فديتموهم وإذا حاربتموهم قلبتموهم, وهؤلاء قد فسروها على ما يوجب المدح.* 
*وقال محمد بن علي في قوله تعالى: يحب التوابين , من توبتهم , وقال النووي: يقبض ويبسط , أي يقبضك بإياه ويبسطك لإياه , وقال في قوله تعالى: ومن دخله كان آمنا , أي من هواجس نفسه ووساوس الشيطان , وهذا غاية في القبح , لأن لفظ الآية , لفظ الحبر , ومعناه الأمر وتقديرها , من دخل الحرم فأمنوه , وهؤلاء قد فسروها على الخبر, ثم لا يصح لهم لأنه كم من داخل إلى الحرم ما أمن من الهواجس ولا الوساوس وذكر في قوله تعالى: إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه , قال أبو تراب: هي الدعاوى الفاسدة : والجار ذي القربى , قال سهل: هو القلب : والجار الجنب : النفس , وابن السبيل : الجوارح وقال في قوله تعالى: وهمّ بها , قال أبو بكر الوراق: الهمان لها ويوسف ما هم بها , قلت: هذا خلاف لصريح القرآن , وقوله تعالى: ما هذا بشرا , قال محمد بن علي: ما هذا بأهل أن يدعى إلى المباشرة, وقال الزنجاني: الرعد صعقات الملائكة , والبرق زفرات أفئدتهم , والمطر بكاؤهم , وقال في قوله تعالى: فلله المكر جميعا , قال الحسين: لا مكر أبْينَ فيه من مكر الحق بعباده حيث أوهمهم أن لهم سبيلا إليه بحال أو للحدث اقتران مع القدم.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: ومن تأمل معنى هذا علم أنه كفر محض , لأنه يشير إلى أنه كالهزء واللعب , ولكن الحسين هذا هو الحلاج وهذا يليق بذاك.* 
*وقال في قوله تعالى: لعمرك : أي بعمارتك سرك بمشاهدتنا قلت: وجميع الكتاب من هذا الجنس ولقد هممت أن أثبت منه ها هنا كثيرا فرأيت أن الزمان يضيع في كتابة شيء بين الكفر والخطأ والهذيان وهو من جنس ما حكينا عن الباطنية فمن أراد أن يعرف جنس ما في الكتاب فهذا أنموذجه ومن أراد الزيادة فلينظر في ذلك الكتاب وذكر أبو نصر السراج في كتاب اللمع قال: للصوفية استنباط منها قوله: { أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة } قال الواسطي: معناه لا أرى نفسي وقال الشبلي: لو اطلعت على الكل مما سوانا لوليت منهم فرارا إلينا قلت: هذا لا يحل لأن الله تعالى إنما أراد أهل الكهف وهذا السراج يسمي هذه الأقوال في كتابه مستنبطات وقد ذكر أبو حامد الطوسي في كتاب ذم المال في قوله تعالى: { واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام } قال: إنما عنى الذهب والفضة إذ رتبة النبوة أجل من أن يخشى عليها أن تعبد الآلهة والأصنام إنما عنى بعبادته حبه والاغترار به* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا شيء لم يقله أحد من المفسرين وقد قال الله عزوجل على لسان شعيب عليه الصلاة والسلام: وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها إلا أن يشاء الله ربنا , ومعلوم أن ميل الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم إلى الشرك أمر مُمتنع , لأجل العصمة , لا أنه مستحيل ثم قد ذكر مع نفسه من يتصور في حقه الإشراك والكفر فجاز أن يدخل نفسه معهم فقال تعالى على لسان ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام: واجنبني وبنيَّ أن نعبد الاصنام , ومعلوم أن العرب أولاده وقد عبد أكثرهم الأصنام* 
*وعن عبد الحق بن عبد الخالق مرفوعا الى أبو حفص بن شاهين قال: وقد تكلمت طائفة من الصوفية في نفس القرآن بما لا يجوز فقالت في قوله تعالى في سورة آل عمران: إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب , فقال هم لآيات لي فأضافوا إلى الله تعالى ما جعله لأولي الألباب وهذا تبديل للقرآن وقالوافي قوله تعالى: ولسليمان الريح , ولي سليمان* 
*وعن ابن ناصر أحمد بن علي قال أبو حمزة الخراساني: قد يقطع بأقوام في الجنة فيقال: كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية , فشغلهم عنه بالأكل والشرب ولا مكر فوق هذا ولا حسرة أعظم منه.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا وفقكم الله إلى هذه الحماقة وتسمية المغنم به مكرا وإضافة المكر بهذا إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى مقنضى قول هذا أن الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام لا يأكلون ولا يشربون , بل يكونون مشغولين بالله تعالى فما أجرأ هذا القائل على مثل هذ الألفاظ القباح ؟ وهل يجوز أن يُوصف الله تعالى بالمكر على ما نعقله من معنى المكر؟ وإنما معنى مكره وخداعه أنه مجازي الماكرين والخادعين, وإني لأتعجب من هؤلاء وقد كانوا يتورعون من اللقمة والكلمة , كيف انبسطوا في تفسير القرآن إلى ما هذا حده.* 
*وعن عبد الصمد بن المأمون مرفوعاً الى أبو عمران الجوني عن جندب قال: قال رسول الله : من قال في القرآن برأيه فقد أخطأ.* 
*وعن هبة الله بن محمد نا الحسن بن علي مرفوعا الى سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله, عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله : من قال في القرآن برأيه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد رويت لنا حكاية عن بعضهم فيما يتعلق بالمكر وإني لأقشعر من ذكرها , لكني أُنبِّهُ بذكرها على قبحٍ ما يتخايله هؤلاء الجهلة, فعن أبو بكر بن حبيب نا أبو سعد بن أبي صادق عن أبو عبد الله بن باكويه قال: أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن خفيف قال سمعت رويما يقول: اجتمع ليلة بالشام جماعة من المشايخ فقالوا: ما شهدنا مثل هذه الليلة وطيبها فتعالوا نتذاكر مسألة لئلا تذهب ليلتنا فقالوا: نتكلم في المحبة فإنها عمدة القوم فتكلم كل واحد من حيث هو.* 
*وكان في القوم عمرو بن عثمان المكي فوقع عليه البول ولم يكن من عادته فقام وخرج إلى صحن الدار فإذا ليلة مقمرة فوجد قطعة رق مكتوب فأخذه وحمله إليهم وقال: يا قوم اسكنوا فإن هذا جوابكم انظروا ما في هذه الرسالة: فإذا فيها مكتوب مكار مكار وكلكم تدعون حبه وأحرم البعض وافترقوا فما جمعهم إلا الموسم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت هذه بعيدة الصحة وابن خفيف لا يوثق به وإن صحت فإن شيطانا ألقى ذلك الرق وإن كانوا قد ظنوا أنها رسالة من الله بظنونهم الفاسدة وقد بينا أن معنى المكر منه المجازاة على المكر فأما أن يقال عنه مكار ففوق الجهل وفوق الحماقة* 
*وعن ابن ظفر نا ابن السراج مرفوعا الى رويما يقول: إن الله غيب أشياء في أشياء مكره في علمه وغيب خداعه في لطفه وغيب عقوباته في باب كراماته قلت: وهذا تخليط من ذلك الجنس وجرأة* 
*وعن محمد بن ناصر نا أبو الفضل السهلكي قال سمعت محمد بن إبراهيم يقول سمعت خالي يقول عن الحسن بن علوية: خرج أبو يزيد لزيارة أخ له فلما وصل إلى نهر جيحون التقى له حافتا النهر فقال: سيدي إيش هذا المكر الخفي وعزتك ما عبدتك لهذا ثم رجع ولم يعبر قال السهلكي: وسمعت محمد بن أحمد المذكر يذكر أن أبا يزيد البسطامي قال: مَن عرف الله تعالى صار للجنة بوابا , وصارت الجنة عليه وبالا* 
*قلت: وهذه جرأة عظيمة في إضافة المكر إلى الله تعالى وجعل الجنة التي هي نهاية المطالب وبالا , وإذا كانت الجنة وبالا للعارفين, فكيف تكون لغيرهم؟ وكل هذ منبعه من قلة العلم وسوء الفهم, فقد أخبرنا ابن حبيب مرفوعاً الى طيفور وهو أبو يزيد البسطامي يقول, العارفون: في زيارة الله تعالى في الآخرة على طبقتين طبقة تزوره متى شاءت وأنى شاءت, وطبقة تزوره مرة واحدة ثم لا تزوره بعدها أبدا , فقيل له كيف ذلك؟ قال: إذا رآه العارفون أول مرة جعل لهم سوقا ما فيه شراء ولا بيع إلا الصور من الرجال والنساء , فمن دخل منهم السوق لم يرجع إلى زيارة الله أبدا , قال: وقال أبو يزيد البسطامي: في الدنيا يخدعك بالسوق وفي الآخرة يخدعك بالسوق فأنت أبدا عبد السوق.*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: تسمية ثواب الجنة خديعة وسببا للانقطاع عن الله تعالى قبيح, وإنما يجعل لهم السوق ثوابا لا خديعة , فإذا أذن لهم في أخذ ما في السوق ثم عوقبوا بمنع الزيارة فقد صارت المثوبة عقوبة , ومن أين له أنّ من اختار شيئا من ذلك السوق لم يعد إلى زيارة الله تبارك وتعالى ولايراه أبدا؟ نعوذ بالله من هذا التخليط والتحكم في العلم والأخبار عن هذه المغيبات التي لا يعلمها إلا نبيٌّ, فمن أين له علمها وكيف يكون؟ كما قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه راوي الحديث لسعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله: جمعني الله وإياك في سوق الجنة , أفتراه طلب ترك العقوبة بالبعد عن الله تعالى! لكن بعد هؤلاء عن العلم واقتناعهم بواقعاتهم الفاسدة أوجب هذا التخليط , وليعلم أن الخواطر والواقعات , إنما هي ثمرات علمه فمن كان عالما كانت خواطره صحيحة , لأنها ثمرات علمه , ومن كان جاهلا فثمرات الجهل كلها حظه.* 
*ورأيت بخط ابن عقيل رحمه الله: جاز أبو يزيد على مقابر اليهود فقال: ما هؤلاء حتى تعذبهم كف عظام جرت عليهم القضايا , اعف عنهم* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا قلة علم وهو أن قول ابو يزيد - كف عظام - احتقار للآدمي فإن المؤمن إذا مات كان كف عظام وقوله - جرت عليهم القضايا - فكذلك جرى على فرعون وقوله - اعف عنهم - جهل بالشريعة لأن الله تعالى أخبر : أنه لا يغفر أن يشرك به لمن مات كافرا , فلو قبلت شفاعته في كافر , لقبل سؤال إبراهيم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في أبيه ولقبل محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في أمه , فنعوذ بالله من قلة العلم.* 
عن محمد بن ناصر مرفوعا الى أبي موسى قال: كان في ناحية رجلا فقيها عالما, فقصد أبا يزيد البسطامي وقال له: قد حُكيَ لي عنك عجايب , فقال أبو يزيد: وما لم تسمع من عجايبي أكثر, فقال له: علمك هذا يا أبا يزيد عن من ؟ ومن ومن ومن؟ فقال أبو يزيد: علمي من عطاء الله تعالى , ومن حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من عمل بما يعلم ورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم , ومن حيث قال : العلم علمان علم ظاهر وهو حجة الله تعالى على خلقه وعلم باطن وهو العلم النافع , وعلمك يا شيخ نقل من لسان عن لسان التعليم , وعلمي من الله إلهام من عنده , فقال له الشيخ: علمي عن الثقات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, عن جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام, عن ربه تعالى وتعالى, فقال أبو يزيد: يا شيخ ! أكان للنبي علم عن الله لم يُطلع عليه جبريل ولا ميكائيل؟ قال: نعم , ولكن أريد أن يصح لي علمك الذي تقول أهو من عند الله؟ قال: نعم , أبينه لك قدر ما يستقر في قلبك معرفته , ثم قال: يا شيخ علمت أن الله تعالى كلم موسى تكليما , وكلم محمدا ورآه كفاحا , وأن حلم الأنبياء وحي , قال: نعم قال: أما علمت أن كلام الصديقين والأولياء بإلهام منه , وفوائده مَنْ مِنْ قلوبهم , حتى أنطقهم بالحكمة , ونفع بهم الأمة: ومما يؤكد ما قلت ما ألهم الله تعالى أم موسى أن تلقي موسى في التابوت فألقته , وألهم الخضر في السفينة , والغلام والحائط قوله موسى :وما فعلته عن أمري , وكما قال أبو بكر لعائشة رضي الله عنهما: إنّ ابنة خارجة حاملة ببنت. وكما ألهم الله تعالى عمر رضي الله عنه فنادى: يا سارية الجبل. ثمّ قال أبو يزيد البسطامي: مساكين أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت , وأخذنا علمنا عن الحي الذي لا يموت. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: انّ فقه هذا الرجل من قلة العلم , إذ لو كان عالما لعلم أن الإلهام للشيء لا يُنافي العلم , ولا يتسع به عنه , ولا يُنكر أن الله تعالى , يُلهم الإنسان الشيء كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن في الأمم محدثين وإن لم يكن في أمتي فعمر. 
والمراد بالتحديث: إلهام الخير , ذلك أنّ الملهم اذا ألهم بما يخالف العلم فلا يجوز له أن يعمل به. 
وأما الخضر عليه السلام , فقد قيل أنه نبيٌّ, والنبي ولا ينكر عليه الاطلاع بالوحي على العواقب , وليس الإلهام من العلم في شيء إنما هو ثمرة لعلم وتقوى, فيوفق الله عزوجل صاحبهما للخير ويلهمه الرشد, فأما أن يترك العلم , ويقول أنه يعتمد على الإلهام والخواطر, فليس هذا بشيء , إذ لولا العلم النقلي , ما عرفنا ما يقع في النفس , أمن الإلهام للخير , أو للوسوسة من الشيطان. 
واعلم أن العلم الإلهامي الملقى في القلوب لا يكفي عن العلم المنقول , كما أن العلوم العقلية لا تكفي عن العلوم الشرعية , فإن العقلية كالأغذية , والشرعية كالأدوية , ولا ينوب هذا عن هذا , وأما قوله : أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت: أصلح ما ينسب إليه هذا القائل أنه ما يدري ما في ضمن هذا القول, وإلا فهذا طعن على الشريعة كلها. 
وقال أبو حفص بن شاهين: من الصوفية من رأى الاشتغال بالعلم بطالة وقالوا نحن علومنا بلا واسطة قال وما كان المتقدمون في التصوف إلا رؤوسا في القرآن والفقه والحديث والتفسير ولكن هؤلاء أحبوا البطالة. 
وقال أبو حامد الطوسي: اعلم أن ميل أهل التصوف إلى الإلهية دون التعليمية , ولذلك لم يتعلموا ولم يحرصوا على دارسة العلم وتحصيل ما صنفه المصنفون , بل قالوا: الطريق تقديم المجاهدات بمحو الصفات المذمومة , وقطع العلائق كلها , والإقبال على الله تعالى بكنه الهمة , وذلك بأن يقطع الإنسان همه عن الأهل والمال والولد والعلم , ويخلو بنفسه في زاوية ويقتصر على الفرائض والرواتب , ولا يقرن همه بقراءة قرآن , ولا بالتأمل في نفسه, ولا يكتب حديثا ولا غيره , ولا يزال يقول الله الله الله إلى أن ينتهي إلى حالٍ يترك تحريك اللسان , ثم يُمحي عن القلب صورة اللفظ. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت عزيز علي أن يصدر هذا الكلام من فقيه فإنه لا يخفى قبحه: فهو على الحقيقة طيٌّ لبساط الشريعة التي حثت على تلاوة القرآن وطلب العلم , وعلى هذا المذهب فانّ الفضلاء من علماء الأمصار ما سلكوا هذه الطريق , وإنما تشاغلوا بالعلم أولا, وعلى ما قد رتب أبو حامد الطوسي , تخلو النفس بوساوسها وخيالاتها , ولا يكون عندها من العلم ما يطرد ذلك , فيلعب بها إبليس كما يشاء, فيُريها الوسوسة محادثةً ومناجاةً, ونحن لا نُنكر أنه إذا طهُر القلب , انصبت عليه أنوارالهدى , فينظر بنور الله تعالى, إلا أنه ينبغي أن يكون تطهيره بمقتضى العلم لا بما ينافيه , فإن الجوع الشديد والسهر وتضييع الزمان في التخيلات , أمور ينهي الشرع عنها , فلا يستفاد من صاحب الشرع بشيء يُنسب إلى ما نُهيَ عنه , كما لا تستباح الرخص في سفر قد نُهيَ عنه, ثم لا تنافي بين العلم والرياضة , بل العلم يعلم كيفية الرياضة ويُعين على تصحيحها , وإنما تلاعب الشيطان بأقوام أبعدوا العلم وأقبلوا على الرياضة بما ينهي عنه العلم , والعلم بعيد عنهم , فتارة يفعلون الفعل المنهي عنه , وتارة يؤثرون ما غيره أولى منه , وإنما كان يُفتي في هذه الحوادث العلم وقد عزلوه , فنعوذ بالله من الخذلان.  
وعن ابن ناصر عن أبي علي بن البنا قال: كان عندنا بسوق السلاح رجل كان يقول: القرآن حجاب والرسول حجاب, فافتتن جماعة به , فأهملوا العبادات , ثم اختفى عنهم مخافة أن يقتلوه. 
وعن ضرار بن عمرو قال: إن قوما تركوا العلم ومجالسة أهل العلم , واتخذوا محاريب فصلوا وصاموا حتى يبس جلد أحدهم على عظمه وخالفوا السنة فهلكوا , فوالله الذي لا إله غيره ما عمل عامل قط على جهل , إلا كان ما يفسد أكثر مما يصلح. 
*ومن كلامهم في الحديث وغيره**: فعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله قال: جاء أبو تراب النخشبي إلى أبي فجعل يقول: فلان ضعيف , وفلان ثقة , فقال أبو تراب: يا شيخ لا تغتب العلماء , فالتفت أبي إليه وقال له: ويحك هذه نصيحة وليست هذه غيبة.* 
*وعن يحيى بن علي المدبر مرفوعا الى أبا الحسن علي بن محمد البخاري يقول سمعت محمد بن الفضل العباسي يقول: كنا عند عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم وهو يقرأ علينا كتاب الجرح والتعديل فقال أظهر أحوال أهل العلم من كان منهم ثقة أو غير ثقة فقال له يوسف بن الحسين: استحييت إليك يا أبا محمد كم من هؤلاء القوم قد حطوا رواحلهم في الجنة منذ مائة سنة أو مائتي سنة وأنت تذكرهم وتغتابهم على أديم الأرض فبكى عبد الرحمن وقال: يا أبا يعقوب لو سمعت هذه الكلمة قبل تصنيفي هذا الكتاب لم أصنفه قلت: عفا الله عن ابن أبي حاتم فإنه لو كان فقيها لرد عليه, كما رد الإمام أحمد على أبي تراب , ولولا الجرح والتعديل من أين كان يعرف الصحيح من الباطل؟* 
*ثم كون القوم في الجنة لا يمنع أن نذكرهم بما فيهم وتسمية ذلك غيبة حديث سوء , ثم من لا يدري الجرح والتعديل كيف هو يزكي كلامه؟ وينبغي ليوسف أن يشتغل بالعجائب التي تحكي عن مثل هذا* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى أبا العباس بن عطاء يقول: من عرف أن الله أمسك عن رفع حوائجه إليه , لما علم أنه العالم بأحواله قلت: هذا سد لباب السؤال والدعاء وهو جهل بالعلم* 
*وعن محمد بن عبد الملك مرفوعا الى الشبلي وقد سأله شاب: يا أبا بكر لم تقول الله ولا تقول لا إله إلا الله؟ فقال الشبلي: أستحي أن أوجه إثباتا بعد نفي , فقال الشاب: أريد حجة أقوى من هذه فقال: أخشى أني أؤخذ في كلمة الوجود ولا أصل إلى كلمة الإقرار* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا إلى هذا العلم الدقيق , فإن رسول الله كان يأمر بقول لا إله إلا الله ويحث عليها , وفي الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول في دبر كل صلاة: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , وكان يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا قام لصلاة الليل: لا إله إلا أنت , وذكر عليه الصلاة والسلام الثواب العظيم لمن يقول لا إله إلا الله , فانظروا إلى هذا التعاطي على الشريعة واختيار ما لم يختره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم!* 
*وعن محمد بن عبد الباقي مرفوعا الى عبد الله بن علي السراج قال: بلغني أن أبا الحسن النوري شهدوا عليه أنه سمع أذان المؤذن فقال: طعنه سم الموت , وسمع نباح كلب فقال: لبيك وسعديك, فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إن المؤذن أغار عليه أن يذكر الله وهو غافل ويأخذ عليه الأجر , ولولاها ما أذَّن , فلذلك قلت له طعنه سم الموت , والكلب يذكر الله تعالى بلا رياء فإنه قد قال تعالى:*
*وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده*  
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا إخواني عصمنا الله وإياكم من هذا الزلل إلى هذا الفقه الدقيق والاستنباط الطريف* 
*- نبذة من كلام القوم وفقههم نبهت على علمهم وسوء فهمهم وكثرة خطئهم* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى النوري أنه رأى رجلا قابضا على لحية نفسه فقلت له: نح يدك عن لحية الله , فرفع ذلك إلى الخليفة , فطلبت وأخذت , فلما دخلت عليه , قال بلغني أنه نبح كلب, فقلت لبيك , ونادى المؤذن فقلت طعنه, قال: نعم قال الله تعالى: وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده , فقلت لبيك لأنه ذكر الله تعالى, فأما المؤذن فإنه يذكر الله وهو متلوث بالمعاصي غافل عن الله تعالى, قال: وقولك للرجل نح يدك عن لحية الله؟ قلت: نعم أليس العبد لله ولحيته لله؟ وكل ما في الدنيا والآخرة له؟ قلت: عدم العلم أوقع هؤلاء في هذا التخبيط وما الذي أحوجه إلى أن يوهم أن صفة الملك صفة الذات* 
*وعن ابن حبيب قال ابن أبي صادق عن ابن باكويه قال سمعت أحمد بن محمد بن عبد العزيز قال سمعت الشبلي يقول وقد سئل عن المعرفة فقال: ويحك ما عرف الله من قال الله , والله لو عرفوه ما قالوه , قال ابن باكويه: وسمعت أبا القاسم أحمد بن يوسف البراداني يقول سمعت الشبلي يقول يوما لرجل يسأله: ما اسمك؟ قال آدم , قال ويلك أتدري ما صنع آدم؟ باع ربه بلقمة , ثم كان يقول: سبحان من عذرني بالسوداء , قال ابن باكويه: وسمعت بكران بن أحمد الجيلي يقول: كان للشبلي جليس فأعلمه أنه يريد التوبة فقال: بع مالك واقض دينك وطلق امرأتك ففعل , فقال: أيتم أولادك بأن تؤيسهم من التعلق بك , فقال قد فعلت فجاء بكسر قد جمعها , فقال اطرحها بين يدي الفقراء وكل معهم* 
*وعن أبو المظفر عبد المنعم بن عبد الكريم عن أبي قال: سمعت بعض الفقراء يقول: سمعت أبا الحسن الحرفاني يقول: لا إله إلا الله , من داخل القلب محمد رسول الله من القرط* 
*وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى أحمد بن محمد حلفاي قال: رأى الشبلي غلاما شابا في الحمام بلا مئزر فقال له: يا غلام ! ألا تغطي عورتك؟ فقال له: اسكت يا بطال إن كنت على الحق فلا تشهد إلا الحق , وإن كنت على الباطل فلا تشهد إلا الباطل , لأن الحق مشتغل بالحق والباطل مشتغل بالباطل.* 
*وعن أبو بكر محمد بن أبي طاهر مرفوعا الى أبو القاسم عبد الرحيم بن جعفر السيرافي الفقيه قال: حضرت بشيراز عند قاضيها أبي سعيد بشر بن الحسن الداودي - وقد ارتفع إليه صوفي وصوفية - قال وأمر الصوفية هناك مفرط جدا حتى يقال أن عددهم ألوف فاستعدت الصوفية على زوجها إلى القاضي فلما حضرا قالت له: أيها القاضي إن هذا زوجي ويريد أن يطلقني وليس له ذلك , فإن رأيت أن تمنعه قال: فأخذ القاضي أبو سعيد يتعجب - وحنق على مذاهب الصوفية - ثم قال لها: وكيف ليس له ذلك ؟ قالت: لأنه تزوج بي, ومعناه قائم بي, والآن هو يذكر أن معناه قد انقضى مني , وأنا معناي قائم فيه ما انقضى , فيجب عليه أن يصير حتى ينقضي معناي منه كما انقضى معناه مني, فقال لي أبو سعيد: كيف ترى هذا الفقه؟ ثم أصلح بينهما وخرجا من غير طلاق* 
*وقد ذكر أبو حامد الطوسي في كتاب الأحياء أن بعضهم قال: للربوبية سر لو أظهر بطلت النبوة , وللنبوة سر لو كشف لبطل العلم وللعلماء بالله سر , لو أظهروه لبطلت الأحكام* 
*قلت: فأظهروا إخواني إلى هذا التخليط القبيح والادعاء على الشريعة أن ظاهرها يخالف باطنها قال أبو حامد: ضاع لبعض الصوفية ولد صغير فقيل له: لو سألت الله أن يرده عليك فقال: اعتراضي عليه فيما يقضي , أشد عليَّ من ذهاب ولدي* 
*قلت: طال تعجبي من أبي حامد كيف يحكي هذه الأشياء في معرض الاستحسان والرضى عن قائلها وهو يدري أن الدعاء والسؤال ليس باعتراض , وقال أحمد الغزالي: دخل يهودي إلى أبي سعيد بن أبي الخير الصوفي فقال له: أريد أن أسلم على يديك , فقال: لا ترد فاجتمع الناس , وقالوا: يا شيخ تمنعه من الإسلام؟ فقال له: تريد بلا بد؟ قال: نعم, قال له: برئت من نفسك ومالك ق, ال: نعم , قال: هذا الإسلام عندي احملوه الآن إلى الشيخ أبي حامد يعلم لا, لا المنافقين , يعني لا إله إلا الله قلت: وهذا الكلام أظهر عيبا من أن يُعاب فإنه في غاية القبح ومما يقارب هذه الحكاية في دفع من أراد الإسلام* 
*وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى الحسين بن محمد بن أحمد الماسرخسي يحكي عن جده وغيره من أهل بيته قال: كان الحسن والحسين ابنا عيسى بن ماسرخس أخوين يركبان فيتحير الناس من حسنهما وزيهما , فاتفقا على أن يسلما فقصدا حفص بن عبد الرحمن ليسلما على يده, فقال لهما حفص: أنتما من أجل النصارى , وعبد الله بن المبارك خارج في هذه السنة الحج ؟ وإذا أسلمتما على يده كان ذلك أعظم عند المسلمين, فإنه شيخ أهل المشرق والمغرب فانصرفا , فمرض الحسين ومات على نصرانيته قبل قدوم ابن المبارك, فلما قدم أسلم الحسن قلت: وهذه المحنة إنما جلبها الجهل, فليعرف قدر العلم لأنه لو كان عنده حظ من علم لقال أسلما الآن ولا يجوز تأخير ذلك لحظة وأعجب من هذا أبو سعيد الذي قال لليهودي ما قال لأنه يريد الإسلام.* 
*وذكر أبو نصر السراج في كتاب اللمع لمع المتصوفة قال: كان سهل بن عبد الله إذا مرض أحد من أصحابه يقول له: إذا أردت أن تشتكي فقل: أوه فهو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى يستريح إليه المؤمن , ولا تقل أفرج فإنه اسم من أسماء الشيطان.* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله: نكتفي بهذه النبذة من كلام القوم وفقههم , نبهت على علمهم وسوء فهمهم وكثرة خطئهم.* 

الى أن نلتقي بمشيئة الله مع الجزء السادس عشر والأخير - شطحات الصوفية وفرقة الملانفية
نترككم برعاية الله

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

الجزء السادس عشر- شطحات الصوفية 
وما أفسد هؤلاء الزهاد الا جهلهم بالعلم
*مخاريق الشبلي والبسطامي تجاوزت كلَّ حد*

*يتألف هذا الجزء من فصلين* 
*الفصل الأول: شطحات الصوفية*  

وقد اندس في الصوفية أقوام وتشبهوا بهم وشطحوا في الكرامات وادعائها وأظهروا للعوام مخاريق صادوا بها قلوبهم وقد روينا عن الحلاج أنه كان يدفن شيئا من الخبر والشواء والحلوى في موضع من البرية ويطلع بعض أصحابه على ذلك فأصبح قال لأصحابه: إن رأيتم أن نخرج على وجه السياحة فيقوم ويمشي والناس معه فإذا جاؤوا إلى ذلك المكان قال له صاحبه الذي أطلعه على ذلك: نشتهي الآن كذا وكذا , فيتركهم الحلاج وينزوي عنهم إلى ذلك المكان فيصلي ركعتين ويأتيهم بذلك وكان يمد يده إلى الهواء ويطرح الذهب في أيدي الناس ويمخرق وقد قال بعض الحاضرين يوما: هذه الدراهم معروفة ولكن أؤمن بك إذا أعطيتني درهما عليه اسمك واسم أبيك وما زال يمخرق إلى وقت صلبه. 
فعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى أبو عمرو بن حيوة قال: لما أخرج حسين الحلاج للقتل مضيت في جملة الناس فلم أزل أزاحم حتى رأيته فقال لأصحابه: لا يهولنكم هذا فإني عائد إليكم بعد ثلاثين يوما وكان اعتقاد الحلاج اعتقادا قبيحا وقد بينا في أول هذا الكتاب شيئا من اعتقاده وتخليطه وبينا أنه قتل بفتوى فقهاء عصره وقد كان في المتأخرين من يطلي بدهن الطلق ويقعد في التنور ويظهر أن هذا كرامة 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: وكان ابن الشباس وأبوه قبله لهم طيور سوابق وأصدقاء في جميع البلاد , فينزل بهم قوم فيرفع طائرا في الحال إلى قريتهم يخبر بخبر من له هناك بنزولهم ويستعمله من أحوالهم , وما تجدد هناك بعدهم قبل أن يجتمع عليهم ويستعلم حالهم , فيكتب ذلك إليه الجواب , ثم يجتمع بهم فيخبرهم بتلك الحوادث ويحدثهم بأحوالهم حديث من هو معهم ومعاشرهم في بلادهم , ثم يحدثهم بما تجدد بعدهم , وفي يومه ذلك فيقول: الساعة تجدد كذا وكذا فيدهشون ويرجعون إلى رستاقهم فيجدون الأمر على ما قال , ويتكرر هذا منه فيصير عندهم كالقطعي على أنه يعلم الغيب , قال: وما كان يفعله أنه يأخذ طير عصفور ويشد رجله تلفكا , ويجعل التلفك بطاقة صغيرة , ويشد في رجل حمامة تلفكا ويشد في طرف التلفك كتابا أكبر من ذلك ويجعله بين يديه , ويجعل العصفور بيد , ويأخذ غلاما له في السطح , والحمامة بيد آخر فيه ما في تلك البطاقة الصغيرة , ويطلق الطائرالعصفور فينظر الناس الكتاب وهو طائر في الهواء فيروح الحمام إلى تلك القرية فيأخذه صديقه الذي هناك ثم يخبره بجميع أمور القرية وأصحابها , فلما يتكامل مجلسه بالناس ويشير وينادي يا بارش كأنه يخاطب شيطانا اسمه بارش ويقول , خذ هذا الكتاب إلى قرية فلان , فقد جرت بينهم خصومة فاجتهد في إصلاح ذات بينهم , ويرفع صوته بذلك فيسرح غلامه المترصد العصفور الذي في يده فيرفع الكتاب نحو السماء بحضرة الجماعة يرونه عيانا من غير أن يرون التلفك , فإذا ارتفع الكتاب جذبه الغلام المقيد بالعصفور وقطع التلفك حتى لا يرى ويرسل العصفور إلى تلك القرية ليصلح الأمر وكذلك يفعل بالحمامة ثم يقول لغلامه هات الكتاب فيلقيه الغلام الذي في السطح الذي قد جاءه خبر ما في القرية التي هؤلاء منها ثم يكتب كتابا إلى دهقان تلك القرية فيشد به بلفكا ويجعله في رجل عصفور كما قدمنا ويطلقه حتى يعلو سطح المكان فيأخذه ذلك الغلام فيشده في رجل طير الحمام فيروح إلى تلك القرية بذلك الكتاب فيصلح بين الناس الذين قد أتاهم خبرهم بالمشاجرة فتخرج الجماعة من الذين من تلك القرية فيجدون كتاب الشيخ قد وصل لهم وقد اجتمع دهاقين القرية وأصلحوا بينهم فيجيء ذلك فيخبرهم فلا يشكون في ذلك أنه يعلم الغيب ويتحقق هذا في قلوب العوام 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: وإنما أوردت مثل هذا ليعلم أنه قد ارتفع القوم إلى التلاعب بالدين فأي بقاء للشريعة مع هذا الحال؟ قلت: وابن الشباس هذا كان يكنى أبا عبد الله والشباس هو أبوه كان يكنى أبا الحسن واسم الشباس علي بن الحسين بن محمد البغدادي توفي بالبصرة سنة أربع وأربعين وأربع مائة وكان الشباس وأبوه وعمه مستقرين بالبصرة 
وكانت مذاهبهم تخفى على الناس إلا أن الأغلب أنهم كانوا من الباطنية , وقد ذكرت في التاريخ عن ابن الشباس أن بعض أصحابه اكتشفت له نار بخيانته وزخارفه وكانت تخفى على الناس إلى أن كشفها بعض أصحابه من الباطنية للناس, فلما كشفها للناس وبينها فكان ما حدث به عنه أنه قال: حضرنا يوما عنده فأخرج جديا مشويا فأمرنا بأكله وأن نكسر عظمه ولا تهشمها فلما فرغنا أمر بردها إلى التنور وترك على التنور طبقا ثم رفعه بعد ساعة فوجدنا جديا حيا يرعى حشيشا ولم نر للنار أثرا ولا للرماد ولا للعظام خبرا قال فتلطفت حتى عرفت ذلك وذلك أن التنور يفضي إلى سرداب وبينهما طبق نحاس بلولب فإذا أراد إزالة النار عنه فركه فينزل عليه فيسده وينفتح السرداب وإذ أراد أن يظهر النار أعاد الطبق إلى فم السرداب فترى للناس 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: وقد رأينا في زماننا من يشير إلى الملائكة عليهم السلام , ويقول: هؤلاء ضيف مكرمون , يوهم أن الملائكة عليهم السلام قد حضرت, ويقول لهم تقدموا إليّ وأخذ رجل في زمامنا إبريقا جديدا فترك فيه عسلا فتشرب في الخزف طعم العسل واستصحب الإبريق في سفره فكان إذا غرف به الماء من النهر سقى أصحابه وجدوا طعم العسل وما في هؤلاء من يعرف الله ولا يخاف في الله لومة لائم نعوذ بالله من الخذلان. 
ومن الذين اندس في الصوفية قبل الحلاج والشباس وابنه وغيرهم , طيفور بن عيسى المكنى: بأبو يزيد البسطامي , وقد دعته جرأته في الافتراء على الله عزوجل, أن قال: وددت لو قامت القيامة حتى أنصب خيمتي على جهنم, فسأله رجل ولم ذاك يا أبا يزيد؟ فقال: إني أعلم أن جهنم إذا رأتني تخمد فأكون رحمة للخلق... ثم قال: اذا كان يوم القيامة, وادخل اهل الجنة الجنة, وأدخل أهل النار النار, فأسأله أن يدخلني النار , فقيل له لم: قال: حتى تعلم الخلائق أن برَّه ولطفه في النار مع أوليائه. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا الكلام من أقبح الأقوال, لأنه يتضمن تحقير ما عظم الله تعالى أمره من النار, فإنه تعالى بالغ في وصفها فقالعزوجل: فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة ..وقال جلّ وعلا: إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا .. إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الكريمات. 
و في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن ناركم هذه ما يوقد بنو آدم جزء من سبعين جزءا من حر جهنم , قال له الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم: والله إن كانت لكافية يا رسول الله , فقال: فإنها فضلت عليها بتسعة وستين جزءا كلهن مثل حرها  
وفي إفراد مسلم من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: يؤتى بجهنم يومئذ لها سبعون ألف زمام مع كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك يجرونها
قال المصنف رحمه الله: اعلم أن السلم يورث الخوف, واحتقار النفس, وطول الصمت, وإذا اعتبرت علماء السلف رأيت الخوف غالبا عليهم والدعاوى بعيدة عنهم كما قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه: ليتني كنت شعرة في صدر مؤمن . وقال عمر رضي الله عنه عند موته: الويل لعمر إن لم يغفر له , وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ليتني إذا مت لا أبعث , وقالت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها: ليتني كنت نسيا منسيا , وقال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله لحماد بن سلمة عند الموت: ترجو أن يُغفر لمثلي؟ 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: وإنما صدر مثل هذا عن هؤلاء السادة لقوة علمهم بالله وقوة العلم به تورث الخوف والخشية قال الله تعالى: إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء , وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنا أعرفكم بالله وأشدكم له خشية , ولما بعد عن العلم أقوام من الصوفية لاحظوا أعمالهم واتفق لبعضهم من اللطف ما يشبه الكرامات فانبسطوا بالدعاوى أي توسعوا وشطحوا.. 
يومئذ لها سبعون ألف زمام مع كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك يجرونها  
وعن كعب رضي الله عنه قال: قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: يا كعب ! خوّفنا؟ فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين ! اعمل عمل رجل لو وافيت القيامة بعمل سبعين نبيا لازدرأت عملك مما ترى , فأطرق عمر رضي الله عنه مليا , ثم أفاق فقال: زدنا يا كعب؟ قلت: يا أمير المؤمنين ! لو فتح من جهنم قدر منخر ثور بالمشرق ورجل بالمغرب لغلى دماغه حتى يسيل من حرها, فأطرق عمر رضي الله عنه مليا ثم أفاق فقال: زدنا يا كعب؟ قلت: يا أمير المؤمنين إن جهنم لتزفر يوم القيامة زفرة لا يبقى ملك مقرب ولا نبي مصطفى إلا خرّ جاثيا على ركبتيه ويقول: رب نفسي نفسي لا أسالك اليوم غير نفسي. 
وعن فرات بن السائب عن زاذان قال: سمعت كعب الأحبار يقول: إذا كان يوم القيامة جمع الله الأولين والآخرين في صعيد واحد ونزلت الملائكة وصارت صفوف فيقول يا جبرائيل ائتني بجهنم , فيأتي بها جبريل فتقاد بسبعين ألف زمام , حتى إذا كانت من الخلائق على قدر مائة عام زفرت ثانية , فلا يبقى ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل إلا جثى على ركبتيه, ثم تزفر الثالثة فتبلغ القلوب الحناجر , وتذهب العقول فيفزع كل امرئ إلى عمله حتى أن إبراهيم الخليل يقول: بخلتي لا أسألك إلا نفسي , ويقول موسى: بمناجاتي لا أسألك إلا نفسي, وإن عيسى ليقول: بما أكرمتني لا أسألك إلا نفسي لا أسألك مريم التي ولدتني, قلت: وقد روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا جبرائيل ما لي أرى ميكائيل لا يضحك؟ فقال: ما ضحك ميكائيل مذ خلقت النار , وما جفت لي عين , مذ خلقت جهنم مخافة أن أعصي الله فيجعلني فيها.
وبكى عبد الله بن رواحة رضي الله عنه يوما , فقالت امرأته: مالك تبكي؟ قال: أنبئت أني واردها ولم أنبأ أني صادر. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: فإذا كانت هذه حالة الملائكة والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام وهم المطهرون من الادناس؟ والصحابة وهم المرضي عنهم من الله عزوجل؟ وهذا انزعاجهم لأجل النار , فكيف هانت عند أبو يزيد البسطامي, هذا المدعى ؟ قلت: وهذا إن صح عن هذا المدعي فهذا غاية من تلبيس إبليس, ثمّ انه يقطع لنفسه بما لا يدري به من الولاية والنجاة, وهل قطع بالنجاة إلا لقوم مخصوصين من الصحابة وقد قال من قال إني في الجنة فهو في النار , وهذا محمد بن واسع رحمه الله يقول عند موته: يا أخوتاه أتدرون أين يذهب بي؟ يذهب بي والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إلى النار, أو يعفو عني. 
وقد كان ابن عقيل رحمه الله يقول: قد حكي عن أبي يزيد البسطامي أنه قال: وما النار؟ والله لئن رأيتها لأطفأنها بطرف مرقعتي أو نحو هذا , ثم قال رحمه الله: ومن قال هذا كائن من كان فهو زنديق يجب قتله, فإن الأهوان للشيء ثمرة الجحد , لأن من يؤمن بالجن يقشعر في الظلمة , ومن لا يؤمن لا ينزعج , وربما قال يا جن خذوني , ومثل هذا القائل ينبغي أن يقرب إلى وجهه شمعة, فإذا انزعج قيل له هذه جذوة من نار. 
وعن إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد قال سمعت الحسن بن علوية يقول: سمعت طيفور الصغير يقول سمعت عمي خادم أبي يزيد يقول: سمعت أبا يزيد البسطامي يقول: سبحاني سبحاني ما أعظم شأني , ثم قال: حسبي من نفسي حسبي , قلت: هذا إن صح عنه فربما يكون الراوي لم يفهم لأنه يحتمل أن يكون قد ذكر تمجيد الحق نفسه فقال فيه ( سبحاني ) حكاية عن الله لا عن نفسه , وقد تأوله له الجنيد بشيء إن لم يرجع إلى ما قلته فليس بشيء. 
فقيل للجنيد: إن أبا يزيد البسطامي يقول: سبحاني سبحاني , أنا ربي الأعلى , فقال الجنيد: إن الرجل مستهلك في شهود الجلال فنطق بما استهلكه أذهله الحق عن رؤيته إياه فلم يشهد إلا الحق فنعته قلت: وهذا من الخرافات. 
فعن عبد الله بن علي السراج قال: سمعت أحمد بن سالم البصري بالبصرة يقول في مجلسه يوما: فرعون لم يقل ما قاله أبو يزيد البسطامي, وان قال فرعون : أنا ربكم الأعلى , والرب يسمى به المخلوق ويقال رب الدار, ولكنّ أبو يزيد البسطامي قال: سبحاني سبحاني, وهذا لا يجوز إلا لله عزوجل. 
وعن أبو موسى الدئيلي قال: سمعت أبا يزيد البسطامي يقول: كنت أطوف حول البيت أطلبه فلما وصلت إليه رأيت البيت يطوف حولي. 
وعن طيفور الصغير يقول سمعت أبا يزيد البسطامي يقول: حججت أول حجة فرأيت البيت, وحججت الثانية فرأيت صاحب البيت ولم أر البيت, وحججت الثالثة فلم أر البيت ولا صاحب البيت. 
وعن أبا موسى الدئيلي يقول: سئل أبا يزيد البسطامي عن اللوح المحفوظ , فقال: أنا اللوح المحفوظ. 
وعن سيرين يقول: سمعت أبا موسى الدئيلي يقول لأبي يزيد البسطامي: بلغني أن ثلاثة قلوبهم على قلب جبريل , قال أنا أولئك الثلاثة , فقلت: كيف؟ قال: قلبي واحد وهمي واحد وروحي واحد , قلت: وبلغني أن واحدا قلبه على قلب إسرافيل قال: وأنا ذلك الواحد ومثلي مثل بحر مصطلم لا أول له ولا آخر. قال السهلكي: وقرأ رجل عند أبي يزيد: إن بطش ربك لشديد .. فقال أبو يزيد: وحياته إن بطشي أشد من بطشه .. وقيل لأبي يزيد: بلغنا إنك من السبعة ؟ قال: أنا كل السبعة , وقيل له: إن الخلق كلها تحت لواء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, فقال: والله إن لوائي أعظم من لواء محمد , لوائي من نور تحته الجن والإنس كلهم مع النبيين. 
وقال أبو يزيد البسطامي: سبحاني سبحاني ما أعظم سلطاني, ليس مثلي في السماء يوجد, ولا مثلي صفة في الأرض تُعرف, أنا هو وهو أنا وهو هو

عن منصور بن عبد الله قال: سمعت أبي يقول: قيل لأبي يزيد: إنك من الأبدال السبعة الذين هم أوتاد الأرض فقال: أنا كل السبعة 
عن أبا الحسين علي بن محمد الجرجاني يقول : سمعت الحسن بن علي بن سلام يقول: دخل أبو يزيد مدينة فتبعه منها خلق كثير فالتفت إليهم فقال: إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني فقالوا: جن أبو يزيد فتركوه. 
عن موسى بن عيسى بن أخي أبي يزيد البسطامي قال : سمعت أبي يقول: قال أبو يزيد: رفع بي مرة حتى قمت بين يديه فقال لي: يا أبا يزيد إن خلقي يحبون أن يروك, قلت: يا عزيزي وأنا أحب أن يروني.. فقال: يا أبا يزيد: إني أريد أن أريكهم.. فقلت: يا عزيزي إن كانوا يحبون أن يروني وأنت تريد ذلك وأنا لا أقدر على مخالفتك قربني بوحدانيتك وألبسني ربانيتك وارفعني إلى أحاديتك حتى إذا رآني خلقك قالوا: رأيناك فيكون أنت ذاك ولا أكون أنا هنا, ففعل بي ذلك واقامني وزينني ورفعني , ثم قال: اخرج إلى خلقي , فخطوت من عنده خطوة إلى الخلق خارجا , فلما كان من الخطوة الثانية غشي عليّ فنادى: ردوا حبيبي فإنه لا يصبر عني ساعة.
وعن أبا موسى يقول حكي عن أبي يزيد البسطامي أنه قال: أراد موسى أن يرى الله تعالى وأنا ما أردت أن أرى الله تعالى هو أراد أن يراني. 
وعن الجنيد بن محمد يقول: دخل عليّ أمس رجل من أهل بسطام فذكر أنه سمع أبا يزيد البسطامي يقول: اللهم إن كان في سابق علمك أنك تعذب أحدا من خلقك بالنار , فعظم خلقي حتى لا تسع معي غيري. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: أما ما تقدم من دعاوي ابو يزيد البسطامي وشطحاته فما يخفى قبحها , وأما هذا القول فخطأ من ثلاثة أوجه: أحداها أنّ أبو يزيد قال: إن كان في سابق علمك وقد علمنا قطعا أنه لا بد من تعذيب خلق بالنار , وقد سمى الله تعالى منهم خلقا كفرعون وأبي لهب فكيف يجوز أن يقال بعد القطع واليقين إن كان.
والثاني قوله: تعظم خلقي فلو قال لأدفع عن المؤمنين ولكنه قال حتى لا تسع أحدا غيري فأشفق على الكفار أيضا وهذا تعاط على رحمة الله تعالى .
والثالث أن يكون جاهلا بقدر هذه النار أو واثقا من نفسه بالصبر وكلا الأمرين معدوم عنده قلت: ثم قال: والله ولقد تكلمت أمس مع الخضر في هذه المسألة وكانت الملائكة يستحسنون قولي: والله تعالى يسمع كلامي فلم يعب علي ولو عاب علي لأخرسني قلت: لولا أن هذا الرجل نسب إلى التغير لكان ينبغي أن يرد عليه , وأين الخضر؟ ومن اين له أن الملائكة تستحسن قوله؟ وكم من قول معيب لم يعاجل صاحبه بالعقوبة وقد بلغني عن ميمون بن عبده قال: بلغني عن سمنون المحب أنه كان يسمي نفسه الكذاب , بسبب أبياته التي قال فيها:
وليس لي في شواك حظ *** فكيفما ما شئت فامتحني  
فابتلي بحبس البول فلم يقر له قرار, فكان بعد ذلك يطوف على المكاتب وبيده قارورة يقطر منها بوله , ويقول للصبيان: ادعوا لعمكم الكذاب 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: إنه ليقشعر جلدي من هذه , أتراه على ما يتقاوى, وإنما هذه ثمرة الجهل بالله سبحانه وتعالى , ولو عرفه لم يسأله إلا العافية وقد قال من عرف الله كل لسانه. 
وعن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى أبا العباس بن عطاء قال: كنت أرد هذه الكرامات حتى حدثني الثقة عن أبي الحسين النوري وسألته فقال كذا كان قال: كنا في سميرية في دجلة فقالوا لأبي الحسين أخرج لنا من دجلة سمكة فيها ثلاثة أرطال وثلاث أواقي فحرك شفتيه فإذا سمكة فيها ثلاثة أرطال وثلاث أواقي ظهرت من الماء حتى وقعت في السميرية فقيل لأبي الحسين: سألناك بالله إلا أخبرتنا بماذا دعوت فقال: قلت وعزتك لئن لم تخرج من الماء حوتا فيها ثلاث أرطال وثلاث أواقي لأغرقن نفسي في دجلة. 
وفي رواية للنوري قال: كان في نفسي من هذه الكرامات شيء وأخذت من الصبيان قصبة وقمت بين زورقين وقلت وعزتك لئن لم تخرج لي سمكة فيها ثلاثة أرطال لا تزيد ولا تنقص لا آكل شيئا قال فبلغ ذلك الجنيد فقال: كان حكمه أن تخرج له أفعى تلدغه. 
وعن علي بن محمد بن أبان مرفوعا الى أبا سعيد الخراز يقول: أكبر ذنبي إليه معرفتي إياه 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا إن حمل على معنى أني لما عرفته لم أعمل بمقتضى معرفته فعظم ذنبي كما يعظم جرم من علم وعصى وإلا فهو قبيح أخبرنا ابن حبيب نا ابن أبي صادق نا ابن باكويه ثني أحمد الحلفاي قال سمعت الشبلي يقول: أحبك الخلق لنعمائك وأنا أحبك لبلائك 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: أنّ الشبلي قال عن قوله سبحانه وتعالى: ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى, والله لا رضي محمد وفي النار من أمته أحد , ثم قال أن محمدا يشفع في أمته, وأشفع بعده في النار حتى لا يبقى فيها أحد.
وقال رحمه الله: والدعوى الأولى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كاذبة , فدعوى أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرضى بتعذيب الله تعالى للفجار دعوى باطلة , وإقدام على جهل بحكم الشرع , لأن الإنسان متى قطع لنفسه بأنه من أهل الجنة كان من أهل النار , فكيف وهو يشيد لنفسه بأنه على مقام يزيد على مقام النبوة؟ بل يزيد على المقام المحمود وهو الشفاعة العظمى؟
وقال رحمه الله: والذي يمكنني في حق أهل البدع لساني وقلبي , ولو اتسعت قدرتي في السيف لرويت الثرى من دماء خلق. 
عن شهدة بنت أحمد رحمها الله مرفوعا الى أبو العباس بن عطاء أنه قال: قرأت القرآن فما رأيت الله تعالى ذكر عبدا فأثنى عليه حتى ابتلاه , فسألت الله تعالى أن يبتليني , فما مضت الأيام والليالي حتى خرج من داري نيف وعشرون ميتا ما رجع منهم أحد, قال وذهب ماله وذهب عقله وذهب ولده وأهله , فمكث بحكم الغلبة سبع سنين أو نحوها , وكان أول شيء قاله بعد صحوه من غلبته:
حقا أقول لقد كلفتني شططا *** حملي هواك وصبري أن ذا عجب  
قلت: قلة علم هذا الرجل أثمر أن سأل البلاء , وفي سؤال البلاء معنى التقاوى , وذاك من أقبح القبيح و- الشطط - الجور , ولا يجوز أن يُنسب إلى الله تعالى, وأحسن ما حمل عليه حاله أن يكون قال هذا البيت في زمان التغيير. 
وعن محمد بن ناصر مرفوعا الى أبو الحسن علي بن إبراهيم الحصري يقول: دعوني وبلائي ألستم أولاد آدم الذي خلقه الله بيده ونفخ فيه من روحه وأسجد له ملائكته وأمره بأمره فخالفه؟ إذاً كان أول الدن دردى كيف يكون آخره؟ قال وقال الحصري: كنت زمانا إذا قرأت القرآن لا أستعيذ من الشيطان, وأقول الشيطان حتى يحضر كلام الحق. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت أما القول الأول بأنه يتسلط على الأنبياء جرأة قبيحة وسوء أدب وأما الثاني فمخالف لما أمر الله تعالى به فإنه قال: فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله. 
وعن أبو بكر بن أبي طاهر مرفوعا الى أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد الدينوري يقول: قد نقضوا أركان التصوف وهدموا سبيلها وغيّروا معانيها بأسامي أحدثوها , سموا الطبع زيادة, وسوء الأدب إخلاصا , والخروج عن الحق شطحا , والتلذذ بالمذموم طيبة , وسوء الخلق صولة , والبخل جلادة , واتباع الهوى ابتلاء , والرجوع إلى الدنيا وصولا , والسؤال عملا, وبذاءة اللسان ملامة , وما هذا طريق القوم 
وقال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: عبّرت الصوفية عن الحرام بعبارات , غيّروا لها الأسماء مع حصول المعنى فقالوا في الاجتماع على الطيبة والغناء والخنكرة أوقات , وقالوا في المردان شب, وفي المعشوقة أخت , وفي الحبة مريدة , وفي الرقص والطرب وجد , وفي مناخ اللهو والبطالة رباط , وهذا التغيير للأسماء لا يُباح
*بيان جملة مروية على الصوفية من الأفعال المنكرة* 
قلت: قد سبق ذكر أفعال كثيرة لهم كلها منكرة وإنما نذكر ههنا من أمهات الأفعال وعجائبها فعن محمد بن عبد الباقي مرفوعا الى عبد الله بن علي السراج قال: ذكر عن أبي علي الكريتي - وكان أستاذ الجنيد - أنه اصابته جنابة وكان عليه مرقعة ثخينة فجاء إلى شاطئ الدجلة والبرد شديد , فحرنت نفسه عن الدخول في الماء لشدة البرد , فطرح نفسه في الماء مع المرقعة , ولم يزل يغوص ثم خرج , وقال: عقدت أن لا أنزعها عن بدني حتى تجف علي فلم تجف عليه شهرا. 
قلت: سبق في ذكر المرقعات وصف هذه المرقعة لابن التكريتي وأنه وزن أحد كميها فكان فيه أحد عشر رطلا وإنما ذكر هذا للناس ليبين أني فعلت الحسن الجميل حكوه عنه ليبين فضله وذلك جهل محض , لأن هذا الرجل عصى الله سبحانه وتعالى بما فعل, وإنما يعجب هذا الفعل العوام الحمقى لا العلماء, ولا يجوز أن يعاقب نفسه , فقد جمع هذا المسكين لنفسه فنونا من التعذيب: إلقاؤها في الماء البارد , وكونه في مرقعته لا يمكنه الحركة فيها كما يريد , ولعله بقي من مغابنة ما لم يصل إليه الماء لكثافة هذه المرقعة وبقائها عليه مبتلة شهرا , وذلك يمنعه لذة النوم , وكل هذا الفعل خطأ وإثم, وربما كان ذلك سببا لمرضه أو قتله. 
أخبرنا أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى يوسف بن الحسين يقول: كان بين أحمد بن أبي الحواري وبين سليمان عقد أن لا يخالفه في شيء يأمره به فجاءه يوما وهو يتكلم في المجلس فقال: إن التنور قد سجرناه فما تأمرنا؟ فما أجابه , فأعاد مرة أو مرتين فقال له الثالثة: اذهب واقعد فيه , ففعل ذلك فقال أبو سليمان: الحقوه فإن بيني وبينه عقدا أن لا يخالفني في شيء آمره به فقام وقاموا معه فجاؤوا إلى التنور فوجدوه قاعدا في وسطه فأخذ بيده وأقامه فما أصابه خدش. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذه الحكاية بعيدة عن الصحة , ولو صحت كان دخوله النار معصية وفي الصحيحين من حديث علي رضي الله عنه قال: بعث رسول الله سرية واستعمل عليها رجلا من الأنصار فلما خرجوا وجد عليهم في شيء فقال لهم: أليس قد أمركم رسول الله أن تطيعوني؟ قالوا بلى قال: فاجمعوا حطبا فجمعوا ثم دعا بنار فأضرمها ثم قال: عزمت عليكم لتدخلنها قال فهم القوم أن يدخلوها فقال لهم شاب: إنما فررتم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النار فلا تعجلوا حتى تلقوا النبي فإن أمركم أن تدخلوها فادخلوا فرجعوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو دخلتموها ما خرجتم منها أبدا إنما الطاعة بالمعروف. 
وعن عبد الرحمن بن محمد القزاز مرفوعا الى أبو الخير الدئيلي: كنت جالسا عند خير النساج فأتته امرأة وقالت له: اعطيني المنديل الذي دفعته إليك قال: نعم , فدفعه إليها قالت: كم الأجرة؟ قال: درهمان , قالت: ما معي الساعة شيء وأنا قد ترددت إليك مرارا فلم أراك وأنا آتيك به غدا إن شاء الله تعالى , فقال لها خير: إن أتيتني بهما ولم تجديني فارمي بهما في دجلة , فإني إذا جئت أخذتهما , فقالت المرأة: كيف تأخذ من دجلة؟ فقال لها خير: هذا التفتيش فضول منك افعلي ما أمرتك به , قالت إن شاء الله , فمرت المرأة ومعها خرقة فيها درهمان فلم تجده فرمت بالخرقة في دجلة , وإذا بسرطان قد تعلقت بالخرقة وغاصت وبعد ساعة جاء خير وفتح باب حانوته وجلس على الشط يتوضأ وإذا بسرطان قد خرجت من الماء تسعى نحوه والخرقة على ظهرها فلما قربت من الشيخ أخذها فقلت له: رأيت كذا وكذا! فقال: أحب أن لا تبوح به في حياتي فأجبته إلى ذلك. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: صحة مثل ذلك تبعد ولو صح لم يخرج هذا الفعل من مخالفة الشرع لأن الشرع قد أمر بحفظ المال وهذا إضاعة وفي الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نهى عن إضاعة المال, ولا تلتفت إلى قول من يزعم أن هذا كرامة لأن الله تعالى لا يكرم مخالفا لشرعه 
وعن أبو منصور القزاز مرفوعا الى علي بن عبد الرحيم قال: دخلت على النوري ذات يوم فرأيت رجليه منتفختين , فسألته عن أمره , فقال: طالبتني نفسي بأكل الثمر فجعلت أدافعها فتأبى عليّ, فخرجت فاشتريت , فلما أن أكلت قلت لها : قومي فصلي؟ فأبت عليّ, فقلت لله عليّ أن قعدت إلى الأرض أربعين يوما إلا في التشهد فما قعدت. 
قلت: من سمع هذا من الجهال يقول ما أحسن هذه المجاهدة ولا يدري أن هذا الفعل لا يحل لأنه حمل على النفس ما لا يجوز ومنعها من حقها من الراحة , وقد حكى أبو حامد الغزالي في كتاب الأحياء قال: كان بعض الشيوخ في بداية إرادته يكسل عن القيام فألزم نفسه القيام على رأسه طول الليل لتسمح نفسه بالقيام عن طوع , قال: وعالج بعضهم حب المال بأن باع جميع ماله ورماه في البحر, إذا خاف من تفرقته على الناس رعونة الجود ورياء البذل: قال وكان بعضهم يستأجر من يشتمه على ملأ من الناس لعود نفسه بالحلم , قال: وكان آخر يركب البحر في الشتاء عند اضطراب الموج ليصير شجاعا 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: أعجب من جميع هؤلاء عندي أبو حامد الغزالي كيف حكى هذه الأشياء ولم ينكرها ؟ وكيف ينكرها وقد أتى بها في معرض التعليم وقال قبل أن يورد هذه الحكايات: ينبغي للشيخ أن ينظر إلى حالة المبتدئ فإن رأى معه مالا فاضلا عن قدر حاجته أخذه وصرفه في الخير وفرغ قلبه منه حتى لا يلتفت إليه , وإن رأى الكبرياء قد غلب عليه أمره أن يخرج إلى السوق للكد ويكلفه السؤال والمواظبة على ذلك , وإن رأى الغالب عليه البطالة استخدمه في بيت الماء وتنظيفه وكنس المواضع القذرة وملازمة المطبخ ومواضع الدخان , وإن رأى شره الطعام غالبا عليه ألزمه الصوم , وإن رآه عزبا ولم تنكسر شهوته بالصوم أمره أن يفطر ليلة على الماء دون الخبز وليلة على الخبز دون الماء ويمنعه اللحم رأسا 
قلت: وإني لأتعجب من أبي حامد الغزالي كيف يأمر بهذه الأشياء التي تخالف الشريعة؟ وكيف يحل القيام على الرأس طول الليل فينعكس الدم إلى وجهه ويورثه ذلك مرضا شديدا؟ وكيف يحل رمي المال في البحر وقد نهى رسول الله عن إضاعة المال ؟ وهل يحل سب مسلم بلا سبب ؟ وهل يجوز للمسلم أن يستأجر على ذلك؟ وكيف يجوز ركوب البحر زمان اضطرابه وذلك زمان قد سقط فيه الخطاب بأداء الحج؟ وكيف يحل السؤال لمن يقدر أن يكتسب؟ فما أرخص ما باع أبو حامد الغزالي الفقه بالتصوف. 
وعن ابن ناصر مرفوعا الى الحسن بن علي الدامغاني قال: كان رجل من أهل بسطام لا ينقطع عن مجلس أبي يزيد البسطامي لا يفارقه, فقال له ذات يوم: يا أستاذ أنا منذ ثلاثين سنة أصوم الدهر وأقوم الليل وقد تركت الشهوات ولست أجد في قلبي من هذا الذي نذكره شيئا البتة , فقال له أبو يزيد: لو صمت ثلاثمائة سنة وقمت ثلاثمائة سنة وأنت على ما أراك لا تجد من هذا العلم زرة, قال: ولم يا أستاذ؟ قال: لأنك محجوب بنفسك, فقال له: أفلهذا دواء حتى ينكشف هذا الحجاب؟ قال: نعم ولكنك لم تقبل , قال: بلى أقبل وأعمل ما تقول, قال أبو يزيد: اذهب الساعة إلى الحجّام واحلق رأسك ولحيتك وانزع عنك هذا اللباس وابرز بعباءة وعلق في عنقك مخلاة واملأها جوزا واجمع حولك صبيانا وقل بأعلى صوتك: يا صبيان ! من يصفعني صفعة أعطيته جوزة , وادخل إلى سوقك الذي تعظم فيه فقال: يا أبا يزيد , سبحان الله ! تقول لي مثل هذا ويحسن أن أفعل هذا؟ فقال أبو يزيد: قولك سبحان الله شرك , قال: وكيف؟ قال: لأنك عظمت نفسك فسبحتها , فقال: يا أبا يزيد هذا ليس أقدر عليه ولا أفعله ولكن دلني على غيره حتى أفعله , فقال أبو يزيد: ابتدر هذا قبل كل شيء حتى تسقط جاهك وتذل نفسك ثم بعد ذلك أعرفك ما يصلح لك قال: لا أطيق هذا قال: إنك لا تقبل. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت ليس في شرعنا بحمد الله من هذا شيء بل فيه تحريم ذلك والمنع منه وقد قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ليس للمؤمن أن يذل نفسه , ولقد فاتت الجمعة حذيفة , فرأى الناس راجعين , فاستتر لئلا يُرى بعين النقص في قصة الصلاة , وهل طالب الشرع أحدا بمحو أثر النفس وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أتى شيئا من هذه القاذورات فليستتر بستر الله , كل هذا للإبقاء على جاه النفس ولو أمر بهلول الصبيان أن يصفعوه لكان قبيحا , فنعوذ بالله من هذه العقول الناقصة التي تطالب المبتدئ بما لا يرضاه الشرع فينفر. 
وقد حكى أبو حامد الغزالي في كتاب الأحياء عن يحيى بن معاذ أنه قال: قلت لأبي يزيد: هل سألت الله تعالى عن المعرفة ؟يقال عزت عليه أن يعرفها سواه , فقلت: هذا إقرار بالجهل فإن كان يشير إلى معرفة الله تعالى في الجملة وأنه موجود وموصوف بصفات وهذا لا يسمع أحدا من المسلمين جهلة , وإن تخايل له أن معرفته هي اطلاع على حقيقة ذاته وكنهها فهذا جهل به.  
وحكى أبو حامد: أن أبا تراب النخشبي قال لمريد له: لو رأيت أبا يزيد مرة واحدة كان أنفع لك من رؤية الله سبعين مرة , قلت: وهذا فوق الجنون بدرجات 
وحكى أبو حامد الغزالي عن ابن الكريني أنه قال: نزلت في محلة فعرفت فيها بالصلاح فنشب في قلبي , فدخلت الحمام وعينت على ثياب فاخرة فسرقتها ولبستها , ثم لبست مرقعتي وخرجت فجعلت أمشي قليلا قليلا فلحقوني , فنزعوا مرقعتي وأخذوا الثياب وصفعوني , فصرت بعد ذلك أعرف بلص الحمام فسكنت نفسي. 
وقال أبو حامد الغزالي: فهكذا كانوا يرضون أنفسهم حتى يخلصهم الله من النظر إلى الخلق ثم من النظر إلى النفس وأرباب الأحوال , ربما عالجوا أنفسهم بما لا يفتي به الفقيه مهما رأوا صلاح قلوبهم ثم يتداركون ما فرط منهم من صورة التقصير كما فعل هذا في الحمام. 
قلت سبحان من أخرج أبا حامد من دائرة الفقه بتصنيفه كتاب الأحياء فليته لم يحك فيه مثل هذا الذي لا يحل, والعجب منه أنه يحكيه ويستحسنه, ويسمي أصحابه أرباب أحوال, وأي حالة أقبح وأشد من حال من خالف الشرع ويرى المصلحة في النهي عنه؟ وكيف يجوز أن يطلب صلاح القلوب بفعل المعاصي وقد عدم في الشريعة ما يصلح به قلبه حتى يستعمل ما لا يحل فيها؟ وهذا من جنس ما تفعله الأمراء الجهلة من قتل من لا يجوز قتله ويسمونه سياسة ؟ ومضمون ذلك الشريعة ما تفي بالسياسة. 
وكيف يحل للمسلم أن يعرف نفسه لأن يقال عنه سارق؟ وهل يجوز أن يقصد وهن دينه ومحو ذلك عند شهداء الله في الأرض؟ ولو أن رجلا وقف مع امرأته في طريق يكلمها ويلمسها ليقول عنه من لا يعلم هذا فاسق لكان عاصيا بذلك , ثم كيف يجوز التصرف في مال الغير بغير إذنه ؟ ثم في نص مذهب أحمد والشافعي أن من سرق من الحمام ثيابا عليها حافظ وجب قطع يده, ثم من أرباب الأحوال حتى يعملوا بواقعاتهم كلا, والله إن لنا شريعة لو رام أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن يخرج عنها إلى العمل برأيه لم يقبل منه, فعجبي من هذا الفقيه المستلب عن الفقه بالتصوف أكثر من تعجبي من هذا المستلب الثياب. 
عن أبو بكر بن حبيب مرفوعا الى محمد بن أحمد النجاري يقول: كان علي بن بابويه من الصوفية فاشترى يوما من الأيام قطعة لحم فأحب أن يحمله إلى البيت , فاستحيا من أهل السوق فعلق اللحم في عنقه وحمله إلى بيته. 
قلت: واعجبا من قوم طالبوا أنفسهم بمحو أثر الطبع وذلك أمر لا يمكن ولا هو مراد الشرع وقد ركز في الطباع إن الإنسان لا يحب أن يرى إلا متجملا في ثيابه وأنه يستحيي من العري وكشف الرأس والشرع لا ينكر عليه هذا , وما فعله هذا الرجل من الإهانة لنفسه بين الناس أمر قبيح في الشرع والعقل , فهو إسقاط مروءة لا رياضة كما لو حمل نعليه على رأسه 
وقد جاء في الحديث : لأكل في السوق دناءة , فإن الله قد أكرم الآدمي وجعل لكثير من الناس من يخدمه , فليس من الدين إذلال الرجل نفسه بين الناس , وقد تسمى قوم من الصوفية بالملامتية فاقتحموا الذنوب , فقالوا مقصودنا أن نسقط من أعين الناس فنسلم من آفات الجاه والمرائين , وهؤلاء مثلهم كمثل رجل زنى بامرأة فأحبلها فقيل له: لمَ لمْ تعزل , فقال : بلغني أن العزل مكروه , فقيل له: بلغك أنّ العزل مكروه ولم يبلغك بأن الزنا حرام؟ وهؤلاء الجهلة قد أسقطوا جاههم عند الله سبحانه ونسوا أن المسلمين شهداء الله في الأرض 
وعن محمد بن أبي القاسم مرفوعا الى أبا عمرو بن علوان يقول: حمل أبو الحسين النوري ثلاثمائة دينار ثمن عقار بيع له وجلس على قنطرة وجعل يرمي واحدا واحدا منها إلى الماء ويقول: جثتي - تريدي أن تخدعيني منك بمثل هذا قال السراج: فقال بعض الناس: لو أنفقها في سبيل الله كان خيرا له. 
فقلت: إن كانت تلك الدنانير تشغله عن الله طرفة عين كان الواجب أن يرميها في الماء دفعة واحدة حتى يكون أسرع لخلاصه من فتنتها كما قال الله تعالى: فطفق مسحا بالسوق والأعناق قلت: لقد أبان هؤلاء القوم عن جهل بالشرع وعدم عقل وقد بينا فيما تقدم أن الشرع أمر بحفظ المال وأن لا يسلم إلا إلى رشيد وجعله قواما للآدمي والعقل يشهد بأنه إنما خلق للمصالح فإذا رمى به الإنسان فقد أفسد ما هو سبب صلاحه وجهل حكمة الواضع واعتذار السراج له أقبح من فعله لأنه إن كان خاف فتنته فينبغي أن يرميه إلى فقير ويتخلص ومن جهل هؤلاء حملهم تفسير القرآن على رأيهم الفاسد لأنه يحتج بمسح السوق والأعناق , ويظن بذلك جواز الفساد , والفساد لا يجوز في شريعة, وإنما مسح بيده عليها وقال : أنت في سبيل الله , وقد سبق بيان هذا. 
وقال أبو نصر السراج في كتاب اللمع: قال أبو جعفر الدراج: خرج أستاذي يوما يتطهر فأخذت كتفه ففتشته فوجدت فيه شيئا من الفضة مقدار أربعة دراهم وكان ليلا , وبات لم يأكل شيئا فلما رجع قلت له: في كتفك كذا وكذا درهما ونحن جياع فقال: أخذته؟ رده , ثم قال لي بعد ذلك: خذه واشتر به شيئا , فقلت له: بحق معبودك ما أمر هذه القطع؟ فقال: لم يرزقني الله من الدنيا شيئا غيرها , فأردت أن أوصي أن تدفن معي , فإذا كان يوم القيامة رددتها إلى الله , وأقول هذا الذي أعطيتني من الدنيا. 
فعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تزال المسألة بأحدكم حتى يلقى الله تعالى وما على وجهه مزعة لحم ] قال أحمد: وحدثنا حفص بن غياث عن هشام عن أبيه عن الزبير بن العوام قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لأن يأخذ الرجل حبلا فيحتطب ثم يجيء فيضعه في السوق فيبيعه ثم يستغني به فنفقه على نفسه خير له من أن يسأل الناس أعطوه أو منعوه  
قلت: انفرد به البخاري واتفقا على الذي قبله , وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , أنه قال: لا تحل الصدقة لغنيٍّ, ولا لذي مِرَّةٍ سوى وذي مرة : اي الرجل القوي الصحيح البدن الذي يتحمل التعب والجهد والمشقة للكسب قال الشافعي رحمه الله: لا تحل الصدقة لمن يجد قوة يقدر بها على الكسب 
وعن عبد الرحمن بن محمد القزاز مرفوعا الى يونس بن أبي بكر الشبلي يقول: قام أبي ليله فترك فرد رجل على السطح والأخرى على الدار فسمعته يقول: لئن أطرفت لأرمين بك إلى الدار , فما زال على تلك الحال حتى أصبح , فلما أصبح قال لي: يا بني ما سمعت الليلة ذاكرا لله تعالى إلا ديكا يساوي دانقين. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: هذا الرجل قد جمع بين شيئين لا يجوزان, أحدهما: مخاطرته بنفسه فلو غلبه النوم فوقع كان معينا على نفسه, ولا شك أنه لو رمى بنفسه كان قد أتى معصية عظيمة  
والثاني: أنه منع عينه حظها من النوم وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن لجسدك عليك حقا وإن لزوجك عليك حقا وإن لعينك عليك حقا , وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: إذا نعس أحدكم فليرقد , ومر عليه الصلاة والسلام بحبل قد مدته زينب رضي الله عنه , فإذا فترت أمسكت به فأمر بحله وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ليُصلّ أحدكم نشاطه , فإذا كسل أو فتر فليقعد  
وبإسناد عن عبد الله بن علي السراج قال: كان الشبلي يلبس ثيابا مثمنة ثم ينزعها ويضعها فوق النار قال: وذكر عنه أنه أخذ قطعة عنبر فوضعها على النار يبخر بها ذنب الحمار وقال بعضهم ك دخلت عليه فرأيت بين يديه اللوز والسكر يحرقه بالنار قال السراج: إنما أحرقه بالنار لأنه كان يشغله عن ذكر الله قلت: اعتذار السراج عنه أعجب من فعله قال السراج: وحكي عنه أنه باع عقارا ففرق ثمنه وكان له عيال فلم يدفع إليهم شيئا وسمع قارئا يقرأ: { اخسؤوا فيها } فقال: ليتني كنت واحدا منهم قلت: وهذا الرجل ظن أن الذي يكلمهم هو الله تعالى والله لا يكلمهم ثم لو كلمهم كلام إهانة فأي شيء هذا حتى يطلب قال السراج: وقال الشبلي يوما في مجلسه: إن لله عباد لو بزقوا على جهنم لأطفؤوها. 
قلت: وهذا من جنس ما ذكرناه عن أبي يزيد وكلاهما من إناء واحد وبإسناد عن أبي علي الدقاق يقول: بلغني أن الشبلي اكتحل بكذا وكذا من الملح ليعتاد السهر ولا يأخذه النوم

قال المصنف رحمه الله: وهذا فعل قبيح لا يحل لمسلم أن يؤذي نفسه وهو سبب للعمى ولا تجوز إدامة السهر لأن فيه إسقاط حق النفس والظاهر أن دوام السهر والتقلل من الطعام أخرجه إلى هذه الأحوال والأفعال 
وبإسناد عن أبي عبد الله الرازي قال: كساني رجل صوفا , فرأيت على رأس الشبلي قلنوسة تليق بذلك الصوف , فتمنيتها في نفسي , فلما قام الشبلي من مجلسه التفت إليّ, فتبعته وكان عادته إذا أراد أن أتبعه يلتفت إليّ, فلما دخل داره فقال: انزع الصوف! فنزعته فلفه وطرح القلنوسة عليه ودعى بنار فأحرقهما 
قلت: وقد حكى أبو حامد الغزالي أن الشبلي أخذ خمسين دينارا فرماها في دجلة وقال: ما أعزك أحد إلا أذله الله. وأنا أتعجب من أبي حامد أكثر من تعجبي من الشبلي لأنه ذكر ذلك على وجه المدح لا على وجه الإنكار فأين أثر الفقه؟ 
وبإسناد عن حسين بن عبد الله القزويني قال: حدثني من كان جالسا أنه قال: تعذر علي قوتي يوما ولحقني ضرورة فرأيت قطعة ذهب مطرحة في الطريق فأردت أخذها فقلت لقطة فتركتها,  ثم ذكرت الحديث الذي يروي:  لو أن الدنيا كانت دما عبيطا لكان قوت المسلم منها حلالا , فأخذتها وتركتها في فمي ومشيت غير بعيد فإذا أنا بحلقة فيها صبيان وأحدهم يتكلم عليهم فقال له واحد: متى يجد العبد حقيقة الصدق؟ فقال: إذا رمى القطعة من الشدق فأخرجتها من فمي ورميتها. 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: لا تختلف الفقهاء أن رميه إياها لا يجوز , والعجب أنه رماها بقول صبي لا يدري ما قال , وقد حكى أبو حامد الغزالي أن شقيقا البلخي جاء أبو القاسم الزاهد وفي طرف كسائه شيء مصرور فقال له: أي شيء معك؟ قال: لوزات دفعها أخ لي وقال: أحب أن تفطر عليها فقال: يا شقيق وأنت تحدث نفسك أن تبقى إلى الليل لا كلمتك أبدا فأغلق الباب في وجهي ودخل 
قال المصنف رحمه الله: انظروا إلى هذا الفقه الدقيق كيف هجر مسلما على فعل جائز بل مندوب, لأن الإنسان مأمور أن يستعد لنفسه بما يفطر عليه , واستعداد الشيء قبل مجيء وقته حزم , ولذلك قال الله تعالى: وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة, وقد ادخر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأزواجه رضوان الله تعالى عنهن, قوت سنة وجاء عمر رضي الله عنه بنصف ماله وادخر الباقي ولم ينكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه, فالجهل بالعلم أفسد هؤلاء الزهاد. 
وباسناد عن أحمد بن إسحاق العماني قال: رأيت بالهند شيخا وكان يعرف بالصابر قد أتى عليه مائة سنة قد غمض إحدى عينيه فقلت له: يا صابر ما بلغ صبرك؟ قال: إني هويت النظر إلى زينة الدنيا فلم أحب أن أشتفي منها, فغمضت عيني منذ ثمانين سنة فلم أفتحها. 
وقد حكي لنا عن آخر أنه فقأ إحدى عينيه وقال: النظر إلى الدنيا بعينين إسراف , قلت: كان قصده أن ينظر إلى الدنيا بفرد عين , ونحن نسأل سلامة العقول. 
وقد حكى يوسف بن أيوب الهمداني عن شيخه عبد الله الجوني أنه كان يقول: هذه الدولة ما أخرجتها من المحراب بل من موضع الخلاء , وقال: كنت أخدم في الخلاء , فبينما أنا يوما أكنسه وأنظفه قالت لي نفسي: أذهبت عمرك في هذا؟ فقلت: أنت تأنفين من خدمة عباد الله؟ فوسعت رأس البئر ورميت نفسي فيها , وجعلت أدخل النجاسة في فمي فجاؤوا وأخرجوني وغسلوني. 
قلت: انظروا إلى هذا المسكين كيف اعتقد جمع الأصحاب خلفه دولة واعتقد أن تلك الدولة إنما حصلت بإلقاء نفسه في النجاسة وإدخالها في فيه , وقد نال بذلك فضيلة أثيب عليها بكثرة الأصحاب , وهذا الذي فعله معصية توجب العقوبة وفي الجملة لما فقد هؤلاء العلم كثر تخبيطهم. 
وبإسناد عن محمد بن علي الكتاني يقول: دخل الحسين بن منصور مكة في ابتداء أمره فجهدنا حتى أخذنا مرقعته , قال السوسي: أخذنا منها قملة فوزناها فإذا نصف دانق من كثرة رياضته وشدة مجاهدته , قلت: انظروا إلى هذا الجاهل بالنظافة التي حث عليها الشرع وأباح حلق الشعر المحظور على المحرم لأجل تأذيه من القمل وجبر الحظر بالفدية وأجهل من هذا من اعتقد هذا رياضته. 
تابعوا الفصل الثاني من الجزء السادس عشر والأخير

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

*الفصل الثاني: الملانفية* 
وفي الصوفية قوم يسمون الملانفية اقتحموا الذنوب وقالوا مقصودنا أن نسقط من أعين الناس فنسلم من الجاه , وهؤلاء قد أسقطوا جاههم عند الله تعالى لمخالفتهم الشرع قال: وفي القوم طائفة يظهرون من أنفسهم أقبح ما هم فيه ويكتمون أحسن ما هم عليه وفعلهم هذا من أقبح الأشياء , ولقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أتى شيئا من هذه القاذورات فليستتر بستر الله ] وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام في حق ما عز: هلا سترته بثوبك يا هذا , واجتاز على رسول الله صلى الله عليهخ وسلم بعض أصحابه وهو يتكلم مع ام المؤمنين السيدة صفية رضي الله عنها: فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام له: إنها صفية , وقد علم الناس التجافي عن ما يوجب سوء الظن فإن المؤمنين شهداء الله في الأرض. 
وقد مرّ معنا آنفاً أنّ حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما كان قد خرج إلى الجمعة ففاتته , فرأى الناس وهم راجعون فاستتر لئلا يسوء ظن الناس به. 
وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لرجل أخبره أنه لمس امرأة وقبّلها : تب إلى الله ولا تحدث أحدا بذلك. 
وجاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وقال: إني أتيت من أجنبية ما دون الزنا يا رسول الله, فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام له: ألم تصل معنا؟ قال: بلى يا رسول الله قال: ألم تعلم أن الصلاتين تكفر ما بينهما؟  
وقال رجل لبعض الصحابة: إني فعلت كذا وكذا من الذنوب , فقال: لقد ستر الله عليك لو سترت على نفسك. 
فهؤلاء قد خالفوا الشريعة وأرادوا قطع ما جُبلت عليه النفوس 
وقد اندس في الصوفية أهل الإباحة فتشبهوا بهم حفظا لدمائهم وهم ينقسمون إلى ثلاثة أقسام: 
القسم الأول : قوم كفروا, وهم فئتين: الأولى: قوم لا يُقرّون بالله سبحانه وتعالى , والثانية: قوم يُقرُّون بالله عزوجل ولكن يجحد النبوات , ويرى أنّ ما جاء به الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم محال, وهؤلاء لمّا أرادوا أمراح أنفسهم في شهواتها لم يجدوا شيئا يحقنون به دماءهم ويستترون به وينالون فيه أغراض النفوس كمذهب التصوف, فدخلوا فيه ظاهرا وهم في الباطن كفرة وليس لهؤلاء إلا السيف لعنهم الله. 
والقسم الثاني: قوم يقرون بالإسلام ولكنهم يقلدون شيوخهم في أفعالهم , من غير اتباع دليل ولا شبهة ف, هم يفعلون ما يأمرونهم به وما رأوهم عليه. 
القسم الثالث: قوم عرضت لهم شبهات فعملوا بمقتضاها والأصل الذي نشأت منه شبهاتهم أنهم لما هموا بالنظر في مذاهب الناس لبس عليهم إبليس , فأراهم أن الشبهة تعارض الحجج وأن التمييز يعسر, وأن المقصود أجلَّ من أن يُنال بالعلم , وإنما الظفر به رزق يساق إلى العبد لا بالطلب , فسد عليهم باب النجاة الذي هو طلب العلم , فصاروا يبغضون اسم العلم كما يبغض الرافضي اسمي أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما, ويقولون العلم حجاب والعلماء محجوبون عن المقصود بالعلم , فإن أنكر عليم عالم قالوا لأتباعهم: هذا موافق لنا في الباطن , وإنما يظهر ضد ما نحن فيه للعوام الضعاف العقول , فإن جدّ في خلافهم قالوا: هذا أبله مقيد بقيود الشريعة محجوب عن المقصود , ثم عملوا على شبهات وقعت لهم, ولو فطنوا لعلموا أن عملهم بمقتضى شبهاتهم علم, فقد بطل إنكارهم العلم , وسأذكر شبهاتهم وأكشفها إن شاء الله تعالى وهي ست شبهات- 
الشبهة الأولى: أنهم قالوا: إذا كانت الأمور مقدرة في القدم , وأنّ أقواما خصوا بالسعادة وأقواما بالشقاوة , والسعيد لا يشقى والشقي لا يسعد , والأعمال لا تراد لذاتها بل لاجتلاب السعادة ودفع الشقاوة, وقد سبقنا وجود الأعمال , فلا وجه لاتعاب النفس في عمل, ولا نكفها عن ملذوذ , لأن المكتوب في القدر واقع لا محالة.
والجواب عن هذه الشبهة: أن يقال لهم هذا رد لجميع الشرائع وإبطال لجميع أحكام الكتب وتبكيت للأنبياء كلهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه, فيما جاؤوا به , لأنه إذا قال الله عزوجل في القرآن أن أقيموا الصلاة, قال القائل: لماذا؟ إن كنت سعيدا فمصيري إلى السعادة , وإن كنت شقيا فمصيري إلى الشقاوة , فما تنفعني إقامة الصلاة؟ وكذلك إذا قال تعالى: ولا تقربوا الزنا , يقول القائل لماذا أمنع نفسي ملذوذها والسعادة الشقاوة مقضيتان قد فرغ منهما , وكان لفرعون أن يقول لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, حين قال له : هل لك إلى أن تزكى , مثل هذا الكلام ثم يترقى إلى الخالق فيقول ما فائدة إرسالك الرسل وسيجري ما قدرته؟ وما يفضي إلى رد الكتب وتجهيل الرسل محال باطل ولهذا كان رد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أصحابه حين قالوا: ألا نتكل؟ فقال: اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق . 
واعلم أن للآدمي كسبا هو اختياره فعليه يقع الثواب والعقاب, فإذا خالف تبين لنا أن الله تعالى قضى في السابق بأن يخالفه وإنما يعاقبه على خلافه لا على قضائه , ولهذا يُقتل القاتل ولا يعتذر له بالقدر , وإنما ردهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ملاحظة القدر إلى العمل , لأن الأمر والنهي حال ظاهر , والمقدر أمر باطن , وليس لنا أن نترك ما عرفناه من تكليف ما لا نعمله من المقضي, وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فكل مُيَّسَرٍ لما خُلقَ له , إشارة إلى أسباب القدر, فإنه من قُضيَ له بالعلم يسر له طلبه وحبه وفَهمِهِ , ومن حُكم له بالجهل نزع حب العلم من قلبه , وكذلك من قُضيَ له بولد يُسِّر له النكاح , ومن لم يُقضَ له بولدٍ لم يُيسَّر له 
الشبهة الثانية: أنهم قالوا : إن الله تعالى مُستغنٍ عن أعمالنا غير متأثر بها, معصية كانت أم طاعة, فلا ينبغي أن نُتعب أنفسنا في غير فائدة.
وجواب هذه الشبهة أن تجيب أولا - الجواب الأول - ونقول هذا رد على الشرع فيما أمر به فكأنا قلنا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمرسل لا فائدة فيما أمرتنا به, ثم نتكلم عن الشبهة فنقول : من يتوهم أن الله جل وعلا ينتفع بطاعة أو يتضرر بمعصية أو ينال بذلك غرضا فما عرف الله جل جلاله, لأنه مقدس عن الأعراض والأغراض, ومن انتفاع أو ضرر, وإنما نفع الأعمال تعود على العباد, تماما كقوله تعالى: ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه , وقوله عزوجل: ومن تزكى فإنما يتزكى لنفسه , وإنما يأمر الطبيب المريض بالحِمية لمصلحة المريض, لا لمصلحة الطبيب , وكما أنّ للبدن مصالح من الأغذية ومضار, فللنفس مصالح من العلم والجهل والاعتقاد والعمل, فالشرع كالطبيب , فهو أعرف بما يأمر به من المصالح , هذا مذهب من علل , وأكثر العلماء قالوا أفعاله لا تعلل , وجواب آخر وهو أنه إذا كان الله عزوجل غنيا عن أعمالنا كان تبارك وتعالى غنيا عن معرفتنا له , وكما أوجب علينا سبحانه وتعالى معرفته فقد أوجب علينا طاعته , لذا ينبغي أن ننظر إلى أمره سبحانه وتعالى, لا إلى الغرض بأمره 
الشبهة الثالثة: قالوا قد ثبت سعة رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى وهي لا تعجز عنا فلا وجه لحرمان نفوسنا مرادها
فالجواب على هذه الشبهة كالجواب الأول: لأن هذا القول يتضمن إطراح ما جاء به الرسل من الوعيد وتهوين ما شددت في التحذير منه في ذلك, وبالغت في ذكر عقابه , ومما يكشف التلبيس في هذا, أن الله تعالى كما وصف نفسه بالرحمة وصفها بشديد العقاب, ونحن نرى الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم وأولياء الله الصالحين يبتلون بالأمراض والجوع ويأخذون بالزلل, وكيف وقد خافه من قطع له بالنجاة , فالخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول يوم القيامة :نفسي نفسي , والكليم عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول: نفسي نفسي, وهذا عمر رضي الله عنه يقول: الويل لعمر إن لم يغفر له , واعلم أن من رجا الرحمة تعرض لأسبابها, فمن أسبابها التوبة من الزلل , كما أن من رجا أن يحصد الزرع وقد قال الله تعالى: إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله  
يعني أن الرجاء بهؤلاء يليق , وأما المصرون على الذنوب وهم يرجون الرحمة فرجاؤهم بعيد , وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ الكيّس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت, والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني 
والكيّس هو العاقل. 
الشبهة الرابعة: إن قوما منهم وقع لهم أن المراد رياضة النفوس لتخلص من أكدارها المردية , فلما راضوها مدة ورأوا تعذر الصفاء , قالوا: ما لنا نتعب أنفسنا في أمر لا يحصل لبشر ؟ فتركوا العمل
وكشف هذا التلبيس : أنهم ظنوا أن المراد قمع ما في البواطن من الصفات البشرية مثل قمع الشهوة والغضب وغير ذلك , وليس هذا مراد الشرع , ولا يتصور إزالة ما في الطبع بالرياضة , وإنما خلقت الشهوات لفائدة, إذ لولا شهوة الطعام لهلك الإنسان, ولولا شهوة النكاح او الفرج لانقطع النسل, ولولا الغضب لما تمكن الانسان من دفع الضرر عن نفسه, وكذلك حب المال متركز في الطباع , لأنه يوصل إلى الشهوات, وإنما المراد من الرياضة كفُّ النفس عمّا يؤذي من جميع ذلك , وردها إلى الاعتدال فيه, وقد مدح الله تعالى من نهى النفس عن الهوى , وإنما تنتهي عما تطلبه , ولو كان طلبه قد زال عن طبعها ما احتاج الإنسان إلى نهيها , وقد قال الله تعالى: والكاظمين الغيظ , فمدح من رد النفس عن العمل بمقتضى هيجان الغيظ , فمن ادعى أن الرياضة تغير الطباع ادعى المحال, وإنما المقصود بالرياضة كسر شرَهْ شهوة النفس والغضب لا إزالة أصلها , والمرتاض كالطبيب العاقل عند حضور الطعام , يتناول ما يصلحه ويكف عما يؤذيه , وعادم الرياضة كالصبي الجاهل , يأكل ما يشتهي ولا يُبالي بما جنى. 
الشبهة الخامسة: إنَ قوما منهم داوموا على الرياضة مدة فرأوا أنهم قد تجوهروا, فقالوا لا نبالي الآن ما عملنا وإنما الأوامر والنواهي رسوم للعوام , ولو تجوهروا لسقطت عنهم, قالوا وحاصل النبوة ترجع إلى الحكمة والمصلحة , والمراد منها ضبط العوام ولسنا من العوام , فندخل في حجر التكليف , لأننا قد تجوهرنا وعرفنا الحكمة , وهؤلاء قد رأوا أن من أثر جوهرهم ارتفاع الحمية عنهم , حتى إنهم قالوا: أنّ رتبة الكمال لا تحصل إلا لمن رأى أهله مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقشعر جلده, فإن اقشعر جلده فهو ملتفت إلى حظ نفسه , ولم يكمل بعد إذ لو كمل لماتت نفسه , فسموا الغيرة نفسا , وسموا ذهاب الحمية الذي هو وصف المخابيث كمال الإيمان 
وقد ذكر ابن جرير رحمه الله في تاريخه إلى الريدونية: كانوا يستحلون الحرمات , فيدعو الرجل منهم الجماعة إلى بيته , فيطعمهم ويسقيهم ويحملهم على امرأته.
وكشف هذه الشبهة: أنه ما دامت الأشباح قائمة فلا سبيل إلى ترك الرسوم الظاهرة من التعبد , فإن هذه الرسوم وضعت لمصالح الناس وقد يغلب صفاء القلب على كدر الطبع , إلا أن الكدر يرسب مع الدوام على الخير ويركد, فأقل شيء يحركه كالمدرة تقع في الماء الذي تحته حمأة , وما مثل هذا الطبع إلا كالماء يجري بسفينة النفس , والعقل مداد , ولو أن المداد مد عشرين فرسخا ثم أهمل عادت السفينة تنحدر, ومن ادعى تغير طبعه كذب , ومن قال إني لا أنظر إلى المستحسنات بشهوة لم يصدق كيف , وهؤلاء لو فاتتهم لقمة أو شتمهم شاتم تغيروا , فأين تأثير العقل والهوى يقودهم؟ وقد رأينا أقواما منهم يصافحون النساء, وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموهو المعصوم لا يصافح المرأة , وبلغنا عن جماعة منهم أنهم يؤاخون النساء ويخلون بهن, ثم يدعون السلامة , وقد رأوا أنهم يسلمون من الفاحشة وهيهات, فأين السلامة من إثم الخلوة المحرمة والنظر الممنوع منه؟ وأين الخلاص من جولان الفكر الرديء؟ وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: لو خلا عظمان نخران لهمّ أحدهما بالآخر , يشير رضي الله عنه إلى الشيخ والعجوز. 
وبإسناد عن ابن شاهين قال: ومن الصوفية قوما أباحوا الفروج بادعاء الأخوة, فيقول أحدهم للمرأة : أتؤاخيني على ترك الاعتراض فيما بيننا؟ 
قلت: وقد روى لنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي الترمذي الحكيم في كتاب رياضة النفوس قال: روي لنا أن سهل بن علي المروزي, كان يقول لامرأة أخيه وهي معه في الدار استتري مني زمانا, ثم قال: لها كوني كيف شئت 
قال الترمذي: كان ذلك منه حين وجد شهوته قلت أما موت الشهوة هذا لا يتصور مع حياة الآدمي وإنما يضعف والإنسان قد يضعف عن الجماع ولكنه يشتهي اللمس والنظر ثم يقدر أن جميع ذلك ارتفع عنه أليس نهى الشرع عن النظر والنظر باق وهو عام؟ 
الشبهة السادسة: أن أقواما بالغوا في الرياضة فرأوا ما يشبه نوع كرامات أو منامات صالحة أو فتح عليهم كلمات لطيفة أثمرها الفكر والخلوة , فاعتقدوا أنهم قد وصلوا إلى المقصود , وقد وصلنا فما يضرنا شيء, ومن وصل إلى الكعبة انقطع عن السير فتركوا الأعمال , إلا أنهم يُزيِّنون ظواهرهم بالمرقعة والسجادة والرقص والوجد ويتكلمون بعبارات الصوفية في المعرفة والوجد والشوق وجوابهم هو جواب الذين قبلهم. 
قال ابن عقيل: اعلم أن الناس شردوا على الله تعالى وبعدوا عن وضع الشرع إلى أوضاعهم المخترعة , فمنهم من عبد سواه تعظيما له عن العبادة , وجعلوا تلك وسائل على زعمهم, ومنهم من وحدّ الله عزوجل إلا أنهم أسقطوا العبادات, وقالوا هذه أشياء نُصبت للعوام لعدم المعارف , وهذا نوع من الشرك , لأن الله تعالى لما عرف أن معرفته ذات قعر بعيد وجو عال وبعيد أن يتقي من لم يعرف خوف النار, لأن الخلق قد عرفوا قدر لذعها وقال لأهل المعرفة: ويحذركم الله نفسه , وعلم أن المتعبدات أكثرها تقتضي الإنس بالأمثال ووضع الجهات والأمكنة والأبنية والحجارة للانساك والاستقبال, فأبان عن حقائق الإيمان به , فقال: ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله , وقال: لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها , فعلم أن المعوِّل على المقاصد , ولا يكفي مجرد المعارف من غير امتثال , كما تعول عليه الملحدة الباطنية وشُطَّاح الصوفية. 
وبإسناد عن أبي القاسم بن علي بن المحسن التنوخي عن أبيه قال: أخبرني جماعة من أهل العلم أن بشراز رجل يعرف بابن خفيف البغدادي شيخ الصوفية هناك يجتمعون إليه , ويتكلم على الخطرات والوساوس ويحضر حلقته ألوف من الناس وأنه فاره فهم حاذق , فاستغوى الضعفاء من الناس إلى هذا المذهب, قال: فمات رجل منهم من أصحابه وخلف زوجة صوفية , فاجتمع النساء الصوفيات وهنّ خلق كثير , ولم يختلط بمأتمهن غيرهن: فلما فرغوا من دفنه دخل ابن خفيف وخواص أصحابه , وهم عدد كثير إلى الدار , وأخذ يعزي المرأة بكلام الصوفية , إلى أن قالت: قد تعزيت , فقال لها: ههنا غير؟ (أي هل هنا أحد مخالف للمذهب) فقالت: لا غير (أي لا ) . فقال: فما معنى إلزام النفوس آفات الغموم وتعذيبها بعذاب الهموم ؟ ولأي معنى نترك الامتزاج لتلتقي الأنوار وتصفو الأرواح ( وهي كناية عن الممازجة في الوطء) وما أن وافقته النساء حتى اختلط الرجال بالنساء وأمضى الجميع طول ليلتهم فلما كان السحر خرجوا. 
قال محسن وهذا عندي عظيم , ولولا أن جماعة أخبروني بأنّ هذا يحدث مع كل من مات وخلف امرأة, ولو أنّ أحد اخبرني بهذا ما صدقته ولاستبعدت أن يجري شيئا كهذا في دار الإسلام ولكنه حدث والعياذ بالله. وبلغني أن هذا ومثله شاع حتى بلغ عضد الدولة فقبض على جماعة منهم وضربهم بالسياط وشرد جموعهم فكفوا. 
ذم ابن عقيل رحمه الله للصوفية وحكايته أفعالهم  
ولما قلّ علم الصوفية بالشرع فصدر منهم من الأفعال والأقوال ما لا يحلُّ مثل ما قد ذكرنا , ثم تشبَّه بهم مَنْ ليس منهم وتسمى باسمهم وصدر عنهم مثل ما قد حكينا وكان الصالح منهم نادرا , ذمهم خلق من العلماء وعابوهم حتى عابهم مشايخهم. 
وبإسناد عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى قال سمعت الشافعي يقول: لو أنّ رجلا تصوَّف أول النهار لا يأتي الظهر حتى يصير أحمق , وعنه أيضا أنه قال: ما لزم أحد الصوفية أربعين يوما فعاد عقله إليه أبدا وأنشد الشافعي رحمه الله
ودعوا الذين إذا أتوْكَ تنسَّكوا *** وإذا خلوْا كانوا ذئابَ حقاف  
وبإسناد عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى: يقول صحبت الصوفية ثلاثين سنة ما رأيت فيهم عاقلا إلا مسلم الخواص.
وبإسناد عن أحمد بن أبي الحواري يقول: حدثنا وكيع قال: سمعت سفيان يقول: سمعت عاصما يقول: ما زلنا نعرف الصوفية بالحماق إلا أنهم يستترون.
وبإسناد عن يحيى بن يحيى قال: الخوارج أحبُّ إليّ من الصوفية.
وبإسناد عن يحيى بن معاذ يقول: اجتنبْ صُحبة ثلاثة أصناف من الناس: العلماء الغافلين, والفقراء المداهنين , والمتصوفة الجاهلين. 
فأما في زماننا هذا فقد اصطلح الذئب والغنم , قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: نقلته من خطه وأنا أذمُّ الصوفية لوجوه يوجب الشرع ذم فعلها منها : أنهم اتخذوا مناخ البطالة وهي الأربطة فانقطعوا إليها عن الجماعات في المساجد, فلا هي مساجد ولا بيوت ولا خانات , وصمدوا فيها للبطالة عن أعمال المعاش , وبدنوا أنفسهم بدن البهائم للأكل والشرب والرقص والغناء, وعوَّلوا على الترقيع المعتمد بن التحسين تلميعا , والمشاوذ بألوان مخصوصة أوقع في نفوس العوام والنسوة من تلميع السقلاطون بألوان الحرير, واستمالوا النسوة والمردان بتصنّع الصور واللباس, فما دخلوا بيتا فيه نسوة فخرجواالا عن فساد قلوب  
النسوة على أزواجهن , ثم يقبلون الطعام والنفقات من الظلمة والفجار وغاصبي الأموال كالعداد والأجناد وأرباب المكوس , ويستصحبون المردان في السماعات يجلبونهم في الجموع مع ضوء الشموع , ويخالطون النسوة الأجانب ينصبون لذلك حجة إلباسهن الخرقة ويستحلون , بل يوجبون اقتسام ثياب من طرب فسقط ثوبه ويسمون الطرب وجدا والدعوة وقتا واقتسام ثياب الناس حكما ,ولا يخرجون عن بيت دعوا إليه إلا عن إلزام دعوة أخرى يقولون: أنها وجبت , واعتقاد ذلك كفر وفعله فسوق , ويعتقدون أن الغناء بالقضبان قربة. وقد سمعنا عنهم أن الدعاء عند حدو الحادي , وعند حضور المخدة مُجا ب , اعتقادا منهم أنه قربة وهذا كفر أيضا , لأن مَنْ اعتقد المكروه والحرام قربة كان بهذا الاعتقاد كافرا, والناس بين تحريمه وكراهيته , ويسلمون أنفسهم إلى شيوخهم , فإن عولوا إلى مرتبة شيخه , قيل الشيخ لا يعترض عليه فحُدَّ من حل رسن ذلك الشيخ وانحطاطه في سلك الأقوال المتضمنة للكفر والضلال المسمى شطحا, وفي الأفعال المعلومة كونها في الشريعة فسقا , فإن قبَّلَ أمرداً, قيل رحمة, وإن خلا بأجنبية , قيل بنته , وقد لبست الخرقة, وإن قَّسم ثوبا على غير أربابه من غير رضا مالكه, قيل حكَمَ الخرقة. 
وليس لنا شيخ نسلم إليه حاله , إذ ليس لنا شيخ غير داخل في التكليف , وأن المجانين والصبيان يضرب على أيديهم , وكذلك البهائم , والضرب بدل من الخطاب , ولو كان لنا شيخ يسلم إليه حاله لكان ذلك الشيخ أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وقد قال: ان اعوججتُ فقوِّموني, ولم يقُلْ فسلموا اليّ الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
كيف اعترضوا عليه , فهذا عمر رضي الله عنه, يقول: ما بالنا تُقصر وقد أمنَّا , وآخر يقول: تنهانا عن الوصال وتواصل؟ وآخر يقول: أمرتنا بالفسخ ولم تفسخ! ثم إن الله تعالى تقول له الملائكة: أتجعل فيها , ويقول موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: أتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا , وإنما هذه الكلمة جعلها الصوفية ترفيها لقلوب المتقدمين , وسلطنة سلكوها على الأتباع والمريدين , كما قال تعالى: فاستخف قومه فأطاعوه , ولعل هذه الكلمة من القائلين منهم بأن العبد إذا عرف لم يضره ما فعل , وهذه نهاية الزندقة , لأن الفقهاء أجمعوا على أنه لا حالة ينتهي إليها العارف إلا ويضيق عليه التكليف , كأحوال الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام يضايقون في الصغائر , فالله الله في الإصغاء إلى هؤلاء الفُرَّغُ الخالين من الإثبات ’ وإنما هم زنادقة جمعوا بين مدارع العمال مرقعات وصوف , وبين أعمال الخلعاء الملحدة: أكل وشرب ورقص وسماع وإهمال لأحكام الشرع , ولم تتجاسر الزنادقة أن ترفض الشريعة حتى جاءت المتصوفة فجاؤوا بوضع أهل الخلاعة. 
فهم أول من فرّق بين الحقيقة والشريعة فقالوا: أنّ الشريعة ما وضعها الحق لمصالح الخلق , وعن الحقيقة قالوا: أنّ الحقيقة بعد الشريعة : هي ما وقع في النفوس من إلقاء الشياطين , ونحن نقول: كل من رام الحقيقة في غير الشريعة فمغرور مخدوع , وكانوا إن سمعوا أحدا يروي حديثا , قالوا عنهم: مساكين أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت ( يقصدون السلف الصالح) , ونحن أخذنا علمنا عن الحي الذي لا يموت (يقصدون بذلك أنه يُوْحى اليهم) , وقالوا: فمن قال حدثني أبي عن جدي قلت حدثني قلبي عن ربي ... فهلكوا وأهلكوا بهذه الخرافات قلوب الأغمار وأنفقت عليهم لأجلها الأموال, لأنّ الفقهاء كالأطباء في ثمن الدواء صعبة , والنفقة على هؤلاء كالنفقة على المغنيات , وبغضهم الفقراء أكبر الزندقة لأن الفقهاء يخطرونهم بفتاويهم عن ضلالهم وفسقهم , والحق يثقل كما تثقل الزكاة , وما أخف البذل على المغنيات وإعطاء الشعراءعلى المدائح , كذلك بغضهم لأصحاب الحديث , وقد أبدلوا إزالة العقل بالخمر, بشيء سموه الحشيش والمعجون والغناء المحرم , سموه السماع والوجد والتعرض بالوجد المزيل للعقل حرام, وكفى الله الشريعة شرّ هذه الطائفة الجامعة بين دهمئة في اللبس وطيبة في العيش وخداع بألفاظ معسولة ليس تحتها سوى إهمال التكليف وهجران الشرع , ولذلك خفوا على القلوب , ولا دلالة على أنهم أرباب باطل أوضح من محبة طباع الدنيا لهم , كمحبتهم أرباب اللهو والمغنيات. 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: فإن قال قائل: هم أهل نظافة ومحاريب وحسن سمت وأخلاق , قال فقلت لهم: لو لم يضعوا طريقة يجتذبون بها قلوب أمثالكم , لم يدم لهم عيش , والذي وصفتهم به رهبانية النصرانية , ولو رأيت نظافة أهل التطفيل على الموائد ومخانيث بغداد ودمائة المغنيات , لعلمت أن طريقهم طريقة الفكاهة والخداع , وهل يخدع الناس إلا بطريقة أو لسان ؟ فإذا لم يكن للقوم قدمٌ في العلم ولا طريقة, فبم ذا يجتذبون به قلوب أرباب الأموال؟ 
واعلم أن حمل التكليف صعب , ولا أسهل على أهل الخلاعة من مفارقة الجماعة , ولا أصعب عليهم من حجر ومنع صدر عن أوامر الشرع ونواهيه , وما على الشريعة أضر من المتكلمين والمتصوفين , فهؤلاء يفسدون عقائد الناس بتوهيمات شبهات العقول , وهؤلاء يفسدون الأعمال ويهدمون قوانين الأديان , يحبون البطالات وسماع الأصوات, وما كان السلف كذلك , بل كانوا في باب العقائد عبيد. ونصيحتي إلى إخواني ألا يقرع أفكار قلوبهم كلام المتكلمين , ولا تصغي مسامعهم إلى خرافات المتصوفين , بل الشغل بالمعاش أولى من بطالة الصوفية , والوقوف على الظواهر أحسن من توغل المنتخلة, وقد خبرت طريقة الفريقين فغاية هؤلاء الشك وغاية هؤلاء الشطح. 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: والمتكلمون عندي خير من الصوفية , لأن المتكلمين قد يزيلون الشك , والصوفية يوهمون التشبيه , فأكثر كلامهم يشير إلى إسقاط السفارة والنبوات , فإذا قالوا عن أصحاب الحديث قالوا: أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت , وبذلك يكونوا قد طعنوا في النبوات, وعولوا على الواقع, , ومنهم من قال : حدثني قلبي عن ربي , وبذلك يكون قد صرَّح أنه غني عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومن يُصرح بذلك فقد كفر , لأنّ هذه كلمة مدسوسة في الشريعة تحتها هذه الزندقة , ومن رأيناه يُزري على النقل علمنا أنه قد عطّل أمر الشرع , ولا يؤمن من قال: حدثني قلبي عن ربي , فقوله من إلقاء الشياطين , وقد قال الله تعالى فيهم: وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم , وهذا هو الظاهر, لأنه ترك الدليل المعصوم , وعوَّل على ما يُلقي في قلبه الذي لم يثبت حراسته من الوساوس, وهؤلاء يسمون ما يقربهم خاطرا , والخوارج على الشريعة كثير , إلا أن الله تعالى يؤيدها بنقل الحفاظ المدافعين عن الشريعة حفظها لأصلها , وبالفقهاء لمعانيها: وهم سلاطين العلماء لا يتركون لكذاب رأسا ترتفع. 
قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله: والناس يقولون إذا أحب الله خراب بيت تاجر عاشر الصوفية, وأنا أقول : وخراب دينه أيضا, لأن الصوفية قد أجازوا لبس النساء الخرقة من الرجال الأجانب, فإذا حضروا السماع والطرب فربما جرى في خلال ذلك مغازلات واستخلاء بعض الأشخاص ببعض , فصارت الدعوة عرسا للشخصين , فلا يخرج إلا وقد تعلق قلب شخص بشخص, ومال طبع إلى طبع, وتتغير المرأة على زوجها , فإن طابت نفس الزوج سُمى بالديوث, والجنة على الديوث حرام كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وإن حبسها طلبت الفرقة إلى من تلبس منه المرقعة والاختلاط بمن لا يضيق الخنق ولا يحجر على الطباع , ويقال: تبات فلانة وألبسها الشيخ الخرقة وقد صارت من بناته , ولم يقتنعوا أنّ هذا لعب وخطأ , حتى قالوا : هذا من مقامات الرجال , وجرت على هذه السنون , وبرد حكم الكتاب والسنة في القلوب , وهذا كله من كلام ابن عقيل رحمه الله , وقد كان ناقدا فذاً متلمحا فقيها.  
*وفي الختام نتعرف على* *مداخل ابليس على جميع الناس بطول الامل* 
*قال المصنف رحمه الله ( ابن الجوزي ) : كم قد خطر على قلب يهودي ونصراني حب الاسلام**فلا يزال ابليس يثبطه ويقول له لا تعجل وتمهل في النظر فيسوّفه حتى يموت على كفره** ,* *وكذلك يسوّف العاصي بالتوبه فبجعل له غرضه من الشهوان ويمنيّه الإنابة كما قال**الشاعر** :*
*لا تعجل الذنب لما تشتهي ****** وتأمل التوبة من قابل*
*وكم من عازم**على الجد سوفه , وكم ساع الى فضيلة ثبطه** .*
*فلربما عزم الفقيه على اعادة درسه**فقال : استرح ساعة , او انتبه العابد في الليل يصلي فقال له عليك وقت , ولا يزال**يحبب الكسل ويسوف العمل ويسند الامر الى طول الامل** .*
*فينبغي للحازم ان يعمل على**الحزم , والحزم تدارك الوقت وترك التسويف والاعراض عن الامل , فإن المخوف لا يؤمن**والفوات لا يبعث , وسبب كل تقصير في خير , او ميل الى شر طول الأمل و فإن الانسان**لا يزال يحدث نفسه بالنزوع عن الشر والاقبال على الخير الا انه يعد نفسه بذلك , ولا**ريب انه من امل ان يمشي بالنهار سار سيرا فاترا , ومن امل ان يصبح عمل في الليل عمل**عملاً ضعيفاً , ومن صور الموت عاجلاً جدّ وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " صل صلاة**مودع** " .*
*وقال بعض السلف : انذركم سوف , فإنها اكبر جنود ابليس** .*
*ومثل العامل**على الحزم والساكن لطول الامل كمثل قوم في سفر فدخلوا في قرية فمضى الحازم فاشترى**ما يصلح لتمام سفره وجلس متأهباً للرحيل , وقال المفرط سأتأهب فربما اقمنا شهراً** .* *فضرب بوق الرحيل في الحال فأغتبط المحترز واعتبط الآسف المفرط** .*
*فهذا مثل الناس**في الدنيا منهم المستعد المستيقظ , فإذا جاء ملك الموت لم يندم , ومنهم المغرور**المسوف يتجرع مرير الندم وقت الرحلة , فإذا كان الطبع حب التواني وطول الامل , ثم**جاء ابليس يحث على العمل بمقتضى ما في الطبع صعبت المجاهدة , الا اذا انتبه لنفسه**علم انه في صف حرب وان عدوه لا يفتر عنه , فإن فتر في الظاهر ابطن له مكيدة واقام**له كميناً** .*
*ونحن نسأل الله عز وجل السلامة من كيد العدو وفتن الشيطان وشر**النفوس والدنيا انه قريب مجيب . جعلنا الله من اوائك المؤمنين* 
*سبحان ربك ربّ العزةِ عمَّا يصفون * وسلامٌ على المرسلينَ * والحمدُ للهِ ربّ العالمين* 

تم البحث ولله الحمد والمنّة 
في الثامن عشر من رجب لعام 1430 هجرية الموافق للحادي عشر من يوليولعام2009
مع تحيات سمير عبد الخالق
لا تنسونا من دعوة خفية بظهر القلب , ولكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو دعاء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع القيم في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله 
> لي سؤال ملح بارك الله فيكم 
> أحد الاخوة يقول أنه يعالج بالقرآن الكريم وأنه ألف كتابا في العلاج بالقرآن وله خبرة طويلة في هذا الميدان ويقول أن اجتهاده أوصله إلى بعض التعاريف كتعريف التابعة والقرينة والمس العاشق ....
> مثلا من بين التاعريف يقول: 
> 
> - التلبس: هو حلول جني أو شيطان في جسد إنسان فيسبب له الأذى من خلال احتلاله للجسد والاستحواذ عليه وقد يحدث بعد تعرض الشخص لإصابة سحر أو حسد أو خوف شديد أو تطور الحالة عنده من اقتران إلى مس ثم إلى تلبس، وأثناء الرقية تصبح أصابع يدي الشخص باردة وقد يحدث عنده صرع وتصلب في الجسد وتكون الأعين مغلقة غائرة للداخل مع انتفاخ بالصدر وفقدان كامل للوعي واحتمالية نطق الجني أو الشيطان المتلبس كبيرة وهي من الحالات نادرة الحدوث. 
> 4- المس: هو ملامسة ظاهر جني أو شيطان لظاهر إنسان فيؤثر على دماغه ويجعله يتخبط بالأقوال والأفعال، وهو بمثابة غزو من الجني أو الشيطان لطبيعة الإنسان وهالته فيؤثر على مدارك الإنسان الحسية وعلى كهربة دماغه، ولحدوثه عدة أسباب منها ما هو خارج إرادة الشخص كالسحر والحسد ومنها بسبب ضعف الإنسان إيمانياً أو إفراطه في المشاعر كالخوف والفرح والفزع والحزن المبالغ فيه وقد يحدث بعد إصابة الاقتران.
> ...


شكرا لكم أخي الكريم على هذا البحث القيم

في انتظار جوابكم على سؤالي أعلاه

تقبل مني ألف تحية

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لي عودة لتكمله ماتبقى
بوركتم

----------


## نور الأسلام ت

الموضوع جميل ونسأل الله أن ينفع به جميع المسلمون

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم
نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظنا من الشيطان

----------

